# Авиация > Современность >  АНОНСЫ!!!ПРЕДСТОЯЩИХ ПОЛЁТОВ!!!!!!!

## airwolf

А у вас бывало такое? Включаете телевизор,а там рассказывают,что в городе "Н" сегодня состоялся авиационный праздник,своё мастерство показали лучшие лётчики....... и т.д.  Так получается,что о всех проводимых мероприятиях мы узнаём уже после того,как они уже были проведенны! И это обидно! :cry:  Так вот,чтоб такого не было и создана эта тема!  Уважаемые форумчане,гости и все любители авиации! Если вдруг вам стало известно,о провидении авиационных праздников,днях открытых дверей,предстоящих полётах и других мероприятиях с участием в показе авиатехники пишите СЮДА!!! :roll:  Думаю не только я буду признателен за предоставленную информацию! :P  :lol:  :D  8)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Хорошее дело.
Вот есть такой календарь европейских авиашоу:
http://www.milavia.net/airshows/airshows2006_eu.htm
К сожалению, информации по России там нет.

----------


## An-Z

с цивилизованными странами всё чудненько, а вот у нас действительно часто узнаёшь о событиях из вечерних новостей..
так шта я "ЗА"!!

----------


## Котков Андрей

да бывает вроде и знаешь о празднике, но его вдруг "сужают" - только для узкого круга лиц и все...

----------


## An-Z

> да бывает вроде и знаешь о празднике, но его вдруг "сужают" - только для узкого круга лиц и все...


как правило в этот узкий круг лиц входят члены семей ЛТС среди которых очень легко затесаться, :) не впервой!! Ну а если  совсем "закрытый" показ, можно попытаться аккредитоваться.. главное знать о событиии и иметь фору во времени в несколько суток..

----------


## airwolf

Главное!!!!!!!!!!!!! Знать о предстоящих полётах!!!!!!!!!! И даже если "праздник"(да и не обязательно это должен быть праздник!) сузят до определённого круга лиц,то небо большое!!! и самолётам никуда от нас не дется!!! :twisted:  На крайний случай МЫ из-за заборчика хоть одним глазком,что-нибудь да увидем!!! 8)

----------


## 9-13

Наблюдаем из-за забора!

----------


## Мелихов Александр

кстати, где это ?

----------


## 9-13

В Севастополе  :D У нас такого хлама дофига есть (в смысле Ми-14)  :)

----------


## airwolf

да уж! :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> 22 марта 2003 года. Программа проведения воздушного праздника в честь 65-летия полка, аэр. Кубинка.


похоже, информация немного устарела :(

----------


## airwolf

ДА!!!! На радостях лоханулся в датту не посмртрел!!! :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:

----------


## An-Z

> Наблюдаем из-за забора!


Ну а внутрь пробовали забраться?  :Wink:  
У них перед КПП очень хороший Ка-25 стоит.. фотали?
я не успел пробиться на этот завод, всё очень строго! А "иностранные" Ми-14 видны?

----------


## 9-13

Ка-25 фотал. Рулёзная машинка. Но ничё, я в Киеве в музее поближе поглядел на ПЛ-ку, походил вокруг, зафотал дофига.
Вовнутрь официально - очень сложно  :shock: Я сколько лет парюсь над этой проблемой и всё зря  :( 
Неофициально - низя. Дядьки с ружьями злые и ещё более злые собаки.
Иностранные - грузины и ливийцы.

----------


## An-Z

Грузинские и ливийские МИ-14?? ФОТАТЬ СРОЧНО!!! :) 
Да бросьте, сложно.. Позвоните главному инженеру с КПП и он Вам всё популярно объяснит, что, кому  и как писать..
Главное, Вы должны представлять какой то орган СМИ и соответсвенно представляться не как энтузазист от авиации, а как внештатный (специальный) корр..  чего то..
Киевский Ка25ПЛ это на "горе" какой то? Мемориал славы кажисть? был там лет 20 назад.. В каком он состоянии?

----------


## 9-13

Вообще-то те Ми-14 были давно и давно улетели домой. Причём грузина показали в новостях по ТВ из Аджарии. Но до отлёта они всё были зафотаны. Скрытой камерой, но всё-таки  :) Сейчас там нет ничего интересного. Буквально сегодня проверял. Только СМВ, "салон" и МТ-эшки.
Киевский Мемориал Славы (он же музей ВОВ) находится в отличном состоянии. Техника покрашена (причём не кисточкой), вымыта и все детали на месте  :) Из авиации там хорошо стоит Ми-24 (причём можно в кабине посидеть и за всякие там ручки подёргать), МиГ-17,21,23 , Ли-2 и вродь как Як-3 (не знаю, т.к. "пропеллерами" не интересуюсь).
Ка-25ПЛ стоит в музее авиации что при киевском авиационном университете (возле Жулян). У меня с 2004 года оттуда есть ветка на foxbat.ru, но Ка-25 тогда ещё не было. А вскором времени появится дополнение от сентября 2005 года, так там будет и Ка-25,27, Ту-22М2,142, полуразобранные Ми-24В и П и Су-25...

----------


## Вячеслав

Внештатный корр. - могут попросить дать телефон главного редактора этого издания и поинтересоваться знают ли такого в издании...

----------


## An-Z

> Внештатный корр. - могут попросить дать телефон главного редактора этого издания и поинтересоваться знают ли такого в издании...


Поверьте, познакомится с редактором авиационного издания проще и, что не маловажно, перспективнее, чем с отдельно взятым командиром части...

----------


## Nazar

> Поверьте, познакомится с редактором авиационного издания проще и, что не маловажно, перспективнее, чем с отдельно взятым командиром части...


Обтирали мы эту тему недавно,подводных камушков,все равно предостаточно будет и окончательное решение о допуске на аэродром,останется за командиром,опять же попадется дотошный человек,потребует редакционное задание,где все параметры съемки оговорены,а может упереться рогом и не пустить вообще,несмотря на наличие бумаг и знакомств
Так что в идеале лучше иметь и то и другое,то-есть знакомых редакторов и командиров

----------


## 9-13

В Севастополе авиационных изданий нет и не будет никогда.
АРЗ принадлежит частному физ. лицу, которое зарабатывает деньги и ни о каком там проходе и фотканье речь даже идти не может.

----------


## An-Z

> В Севастополе авиационных изданий нет и не будет никогда.
> АРЗ принадлежит частному физ. лицу, которое зарабатывает деньги и ни о каком там проходе и фотканье речь даже идти не может.


  :Wink:  Ну так может стоить самому учредить?! 
А если серьёзно, то бывая в Киеве, можно и в "Авиацию и Время" заехать, познакомится, поговорить..может и помогут.
По поводу формы собственности.. Ещё 3 года назад это было предприятие МО Украины, сомневаюсь, что что то изменилось.. Ну а если это коммерсант, то он должен радоваться любой рекламе.. тем более бесплатной.

Nazar прав, лучше иметь и "бумагу" и хорошие отношения с командованием...

----------


## Д.Срибный

в 2006 году должны состояться выставки: 9-й Международный салон "Двигатели-2006" (Москва), выставка "Высокие технологии XXI века" (Москва), 5-я Международная выставка вооружения, военной техники и боеприпасов "Российская выставка вооружения Нижний Тагил - 2006" (Нижний Тагил

Кроме того в нынешнем году пройдут Международная выставка продукции военного назначения Сухопутных войск "МВСВ-2006" (Москва и Московская область), 2-й Международный фестиваль пилотажных групп (Московская область), 3-я Международная выставка "Авиакосмические технологии и оборудование Казань - 2006" (Казань), 6-я Международная выставка и научная конференция по гидроавиации "Гидроавиасалон-2006" (Геленджик), 10-я Международная выставка средств обеспечения безопасности государства "Интерполитех-2006" (Москва).

----------


## airwolf

Оффициальный сайт выставки Idelf (+Фестиваль пилотажных групп) которая пройдет со 2 по 6 августа в Жуковском
http://www.idelf.ru/

----------


## 9-13

> А если серьёзно, то бывая в Киеве, можно и в "Авиацию и Время" заехать, познакомится, поговорить..может и помогут.
> По поводу формы собственности.. Ещё 3 года назад это было предприятие МО Украины, сомневаюсь, что что то изменилось.. Ну а если это коммерсант, то он должен радоваться любой рекламе.. тем более бесплатной.


В Киев в этом году собираюсь только на Авиасвит. И то, эта поездка ещё под вопросом... Если поеду, то в "Авиацию" обязательно зайду. Может действительно что из этого выйдет удачного  8) 

Принадлежность завода - это одно, а вот сфера влияния... Но что только стоит ремонт МТ-эшек ООНовских и всякая зарубежная всячина  :roll:

----------


## airwolf

Цитата:
NAV

Кому интересно, предлагаю обсудить, что нас ждет в предстоящий весенне-летний сезон 2006 г. в плане авиапраздников.
Моя информация:
Заявленные авиапраздники:
-25 мая слет СЛА (предположительно а/д Борки, г.Кимры, 100 км от Москвы на Север-Северо-Запад)
-02-06 "Пилотажные группы" (а/д Раменское, г.Жуковкий)
-??? "Авиалегенды" (а/д-музей Монино)
-20 августа авиапраздник на а/д Луховицы (г.Луховицы, ~130 км от Москвы)

Проекты:
-20-е числа июня, Чемпионат "Red Bulls" в С.Петербурге (полеты под мостами и между надувными пантонами, как в Будапеште, 12 пилотажных самолетов типа Zivko Edge и Extra)

- множество мелких и невнятных проектов авиашоу ....


Цитата:
2014

Вроде бы чемпионат страны по пилотажу должен быть в сентябре в Калуге (Грабцево). Если что, поправьте меня плз.
Чемпионат Мира Як-52
08.06.06-18.06.06 ЮАР

Чемпионат России 2 и 3 лиги
22.07.06-30.07.06, Нижний Новгород, скорее всего аэродром Богородское. Как вариант "Сокол"

Чемпионат Мира Advanced
03.08.06-13.08.06 Польша

Чемпионат Европы Unlimited
29.08.06-10.09.06 Швейцария

Чемпионат России - Высшая и первая лиги, Лига Як-52
21.09.06-01.10.06, Серпухов, Дракино. может как в прошлом году заменят на Калугу

Кубок Татарстана 2006.
2, 3 -я лига
октябрь, Казань. аэродром Куркачи.

Информация с авиафорума: http://www.aviaforum.ru/viewtopic.php?t=13964

----------


## airwolf

Уважаемые коллеги!
Совершенно точно известно, что 6 мая будет праздник в Кубинке!

Обязательно будут показы и Стрижей, и Русских Витязей.
Остальная информация по мере поступления :lol: 



Информация с сайта-strizhi.ru.

----------


## An-Z

уже хорошо! спасибо!

----------


## airwolf

Господа! Довожу до Вашего сведения,
 что 5 апреля в Кубинке в 12.00 будут проводиться показательные полеты
 в честь 15-я АПГ "Русские Витязи"





информация с сайта strizhi.ru

----------


## AC

> Господа! Довожу до Вашего сведения,
>  что 5 апреля в Кубинке в 12.00 будут проводиться показательные полеты в честь 15-я АПГ "Русские Витязи"
> информация с сайта strizhi.ru


Фоторепортаж бы оттуда заполучить бы.  Реально?

----------


## airwolf

Напоминаю всем,что завтра 5 апреля в Кубинке ПОЛЁТЫ!!!!
В 12.00 :lol:

----------


## AC

"Витязи" в конце апреля летят в Белоруссию!?
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1144261858
Там что-нибудь слышно об этом?

----------


## ssk

Вчера пришла информация из Барановичей что 29 апреля на территории авиабазы с 10 до 14.00 будет показ авиатехники с показательными полетами. Участвует пилотажная группа "Русские витязи". Вход на аэродром свободный.

----------


## An-Z

съездить бы.. а что там будет летать известно? В честь чего праздник?

----------


## ssk

Что типа праздник полка. Что летать будет - сказать сложно. Базируются там Миг-29 и Су-27. Может прилетят по такому случаю Су-24 из Роси и Су-25 из Лиды. Есть непроверенная информация об участии пилотажной группы "Белая русь"

----------


## airwolf

а где это всё находится? Барановичи эти где?

----------


## AC

> а где это всё находится? Барановичи эти где?

----------


## AC

Здесь (на трассе Минск--Брест):

----------


## airwolf

Спасибо тока далековато чёт!!! Кто поедет ждём фотоотчёт

----------


## An-Z

Это мероприятия по случаю юбилея 61 ИАБ. Хочу поехать, аж пятки жжёт! :lol:  Если поеду, то на машине, есть желающие попасть на борт? Один нюанс, туда поеду скорей всего из Торжка.. Воппросы и предложения в личку..

----------


## Andreus

наши дальники молодцы - дали копоти иппонцам и амерам... друзья рассказали как все было  :D

----------


## An-Z

ждёмс!

----------


## AC

"Витязи" шуруют уже и в Калининград на 9 мая:
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1145523561
Да, напряженный у них график в этом году.
А в Москве кто-то летать на 9-е будет?

----------


## An-Z

Снова продемонстрировать жалкий триколор из трёх Су-25?? Надо ли? :?

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Снова продемонстрировать жалкий триколор из трёх Су-25?? Надо ли? :?


а при чем тут Су-25? их на Кубинке и не осталось. вообще насколько помню :), "Витязи" на 27-х летают. и собираются лететь шестеркой.
сильные люди - вылет 7-го, а накануне, 6-го, 15 лет их коллегам из "Стрижей", полеты и все такое :)

----------


## Евген

Привет! Пилоты со строевых частей были бы рады такому графику полётов.  :roll:

----------


## AC

> а при чем тут Су-25? их на Кубинке и не осталось.


Просто три Су-25 летали вместе со "Стрижами" и "Витязями" над Кремлем на прошлое 9 мая, рисуя в небе дымами триколор. Две машины из Бутурлиновки и УБ "33 желтый" из Жуковского:
http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/su25_kubin...a_2005__01.htm

----------


## Вячеслав

9 могут и Стрижики опять же с грачиками пролететь :roll:

----------


## sss

в прошлом году было 60 лет Победы, и большой сбор в Москве...
а в этом - дата совершенно некруглая, так что скорей всего ничего не будет вообще

----------


## An-Z

> Сообщение от An-Z
> 
> Снова продемонстрировать жалкий триколор из трёх Су-25?? Надо ли? :?
> 
> 
> а при чем тут Су-25? их на Кубинке и не осталось. вообще насколько помню :), "Витязи" на 27-х летают. и собираются лететь шестеркой.
> сильные люди - вылет 7-го, а накануне, 6-го, 15 лет их коллегам из "Стрижей", полеты и все такое :)


Да при том, что пролёт наших пилотажников над Москвой в честь любого торжественного события это всегда ЗРЕЛИЩЕ, Но тот пролёт  замыкающей тройки Су-25 пускающих жалкие струйки разноцветных дымков выглядел удручающе.. Такое моё сугубое мнение..
Лучше ничего, чем абы что и абы как.

----------


## Д.Срибный

6 мая 2006 г. на авиабазе Кубинка состоится большой праздничный показ, посвященный 15-летию пилотажной группы "Стрижи". 

Начало в 10:00.
Вход для всех свободный, бесплатный!

Будут летать:
Совместная девятка МиГ-29 "Стрижей" и Су-27 "Русских Витязей", пилотажные группы с отдельными выступлениями, и напоследок демонстрационные полеты Кубинского аэроклуба.

Как добраться:
Вариант 1:
С Белорусского вокзала до станции Кубинка на электричке (следующих до Кубинки, Можайска,Гагарина,Вязьма), на платформе по мосту направо, далее 100 м пешком автобусы и маршрутки до Нового Городка или Герцено.

Вариант 2:
С Белорусского вокзала до станции Чапаевка (она следующая после Кубинки) на электричке следующей до Можайска (она на Чапаевке останавливается), далее пешком до аэродрома 2,5 км.

Вариант 3: личным транспортом
А)По Можайскому шоссе проезжаете г. Кубинка за ним деревня Репище, через 200 м после деревни поворот направо, переезд Ж/д станции Чапаевка и прямо 2,5 км упретесь в аэродром.

Б) По Минскому шоссе доезжаете кубинского моста через минское шоссе, за мостом направо 100 м и на светофоре (это можайское шоссе) поворачиваете налево в сторону области. Далее смотрите Вариант А.

----------


## Вячеслав

5 и 6 числа над ЛИИ будет крутить пилотаж ОВТэшка. Инфа проверена. 8) фотографы, ваш ход :D

----------


## airwolf

17 июня в 20.00 в Санкт-Петербурге между Васильевским и Заячьими островами состоится Гонка-Кубок Мира по аиаслалому http://www.redbull.ru/

Эхх-х-х-х-х-х завидую я вам Петербуржцы  :)

----------


## AC

А тут еще и Калуга активизировалась:
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1147787843

----------


## An-Z

:lol: "Сенсацией для калужского аэродрома должен стать прилет и посадка боевого СУ-27 или СУ-35 с аэродрома Чкаловское. " 
Вот уж действительно..

----------


## Вячеслав

Опа, надо бы съездить посмотреть. :roll:

----------


## Ruslan

Никто не знает что будет 17 июня над стрелкой Васильевского Острова в Питере? Какое-то "аир рейсиинг". Что это? Мелькнула в телевизоре реклама- летали спортивные самолеты - не понял что это.

----------


## AC

> Никто не знает что будет 17 июня над стрелкой Васильевского Острова в Питере? Какое-то "аир рейсиинг". Что это? Мелькнула в телевизоре реклама- летали спортивные самолеты - не понял что это.


См. выше!!!



> 17 июня в 20.00 в Санкт-Петербурге между Васильевским и Заячьими островами состоится Гонка-Кубок Мира по аиаслалому http://www.redbull.ru/
> Эхх-х-х-х-х-х завидую я вам Петербуржцы  :)

----------


## xerf

27 мая в Тамбове, на аэродроме бывшего лётного училища, показательные полёты в честь Дня дальней авиации. Участвуют несколько типов самолётов из Липецкого Авиацентра, в программе воздушный бой. Точно не запомнил, какие типы, быстро продиктовали. Да, в плане Квочур, но никто не знает, прилетит, или нет.

----------


## Вячеслав

Праздник Открытый? :roll:

----------


## xerf

Да. Из Мичуринска даже автобусы пускают.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Если кто поедет, сделаете репортаж для сайта?

----------


## AC

> Если кто поедет, сделаете репортаж для сайта?


An-Z -- большой друг дальней авиации. На него вся надежда.  :D

----------


## airwolf

Думаю поехать-попытаюсь решить что то с работой. 
Если кто поедет дайте знать!!! Думаю в пятницу вечером поездом отбыть в Тамбов и в суботу вечером уехать в Москву!!!

----------


## AC

МОНИНО. 75 ЛЕТ ВТА. ПОЛЕТЫ...
http://www.mil.ru/releases/2006/05/191617_13701.shtml
3 июня 2006 года в 11.00 состоится тематический день ВТА на базе Музея ВВС (н.п. Монино, Московская область) с проведением авиационно-спортивного праздника и культурно-массовых мероприятий на летном поле и парадной площадке Военно-воздушной академии им. Ю.А. Гагарина.
Для участников и гостей праздника будут организованы демонстрационные полеты военно-транспортных самолетов Ан-26, Ан-12, Ан-22, Ил-76, Ан-124. Свое мастерство над Монино покажут летчики 237 Центра показа авиационной техники (пилотажные группы «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи»).
На летном поле пройдут показательные выступления сборных команд ВВС и ВДВ по парашютному спорту. Свое мастерство в рукопашном бою покажут лучшие представители Воздушно-десантных войск. На смотровых площадках пройдут выступления творческих коллективов Военно-воздушных сил. В Музее ВВС будет развернута экспозиция, посвященная 75-летию Военно-транспортной авиации.
Для представителей СМИ справки и аккредитация:
525-91-71, 261-43-51

----------


## Вячеслав

Взял сегодня билет до Тамбова. :) 
Теперь вопрос к знающим - как от вокзала добраться до места празднования?

----------


## xerf

Живя вокруг Тамбова даже и не скажу. Сами-то мы пешком ходим, когда приезжаем, от автовокзала стоянки видно.

А вообще, поезд приходит  где-то в пол-восьмого, народ кругом дружелюбный и в совершенстве владеет разговорным русским :D . Такси также весьма недорого, рублей 150-200 в любой конец.

----------


## AC

А сегодня в Липецке никто не снимает?
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1148537235

----------


## xerf

Там сегодня дождь, как из ведра.

----------


## AC

> Там сегодня дождь, как из ведра.


Так полеты то были? Или всех атташе повели водку пить?

----------


## AC

> Взял сегодня билет до Тамбова. :) 
> Теперь вопрос к знающим - как от вокзала добраться до места празднования?


Не остался ли *Вячеслав* в Тамбове часом? Очень фотореп посмотретьть хоцца, а путешественник пропал :D 
М.б. *xerf* что-то про него знает?

----------


## Вячеслав

Да нет, тута я уже с вск. 
Увы, в очередной раз мой фотик меня разочаровал. Вся полётная часть программы сплошное "бе".... подвела в добавок и погода - тучи, солнце вылезало крайне редко и окончательно вылезло, как это почти всегда бывает, после полётов. Посему все самолётики вышли крайне серыми, попытки высветлить приводят к безбожному шуму и потере качества. Более менне прилично вышло только программа Квочура, как раз прояснилось чуток, да и стояли мы всей компанией метрах в 30 от полосы. Когда он дал по форсажам прямо на против нас и оторвался от полосы.... :shock:  :shock:  :shock: это было просто супер -  два дня ушки побаливали :D Потом он под конец эффектно прошёлся над ВПП примерно на 10 метрах  :P 
Липецкие ребята на "29" летали зачотно, жаль только несколько далековато. "27" навеяли воспоминания о Кубе 6 числа. Впечатлила имитация воздушного боя!
Дальники как то прошли очень быстро  :( увы все кадры убитые опять таки, всё чёрно-серое смазанное...более менее "160" вышла. Так что тут теперь вся надежда на ребят с "зеркалками".
Как уже писал уважаемый Андрей Зинчук, впечатлила стоянка УБЛюдков. 
Потом решили съездить в местный аэропорт посниамть "аннушки" но нашу команду не пустили, надо было заранее писать прошение управленцам  :( Поехали в местный аэроклуб, добрались с большими приключениями, но поснимали местную технику - 3 Ан-2, 2 Ми-2, 4 Л-29 и 3 Як-52, потом добрались таки до вокзала, прошлись по центральному проспекту до хорошей пиццерией, поподчивали и сытые пошли грузиться в железного червя. 
Вообще довольно много московской споттерской братии туда выбралось, неожидал :shock:  :D

----------


## AC

Ура, Вячеслав тута!:D 
А на земле технику снимали -- 26-е, 12-е, УБЛ и пр.?

----------


## Вячеслав

То что удалось сфотографировать стоя за грождением. статику могу выложить только 
надо обработать.  :Wink:

----------


## AC

> А статику могу выложить только 
> надо обработать.


Бум ждать с нетерпением, а то что-то пока в сети единственный фотоотчет только тут: 
http://photofile.ru/users/hands-off/1325966/

----------


## Вячеслав

............не пойму как с работать с галереей этого сайта работать, а картинки не прикрепились....

----------


## Вячеслав

Блин, фигня какаято :evil: 
Вот тут:
http://aviaforum.ru/album_personal.php

----------


## AC

> Блин, фигня какаято :evil: 
> Вот тут: http://aviaforum.ru/album_personal.php


Скорее тут:
http://aviaforum.ru/album_personal.php?user_id=1321
А то там пароль просят.  :D 
Хорошие фото. Спасибо. А вы еще скромничали... Камера, мол, не той системы... Усе ОК!  :D

----------


## An-Z

а я не шмагла.. :cry:  абыдна..  агентура докладывала, что летали достаточно неплохо..
2Вячеслав :  выкладывайте не в галерею, если есть сложности (я сам механизм выкладывания фоток в галерею освоил раза с третьего..), а раздел фото-видео.. выкладывайте что есть, уж очень охота поглядеть, что и как там было

----------


## Вячеслав

ээ в предыдущем посту были указаны имена, в общем я всё попутал, после посиделок в купе поезда на обратном пути, и не так всё понял, так что приношу свои извинения этим людям, и за ввод форумчан в заблуждение  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:

----------


## airwolf

> Да нет, тута я уже с вск. 
> Увы, в очередной раз мой фотик меня разочаровал. Вся полётная часть программы сплошное "бе".... подвела в добавок и погода - тучи, солнце вылезало крайне редко и окончательно вылезло, как это почти всегда бывает, после полётов. Посему все самолётики вышли крайне серыми, попытки высветлить приводят к безбожному шуму и потере качества. Более менне прилично вышло только программа Квочура, как раз прояснилось чуток, да и стояли мы всей компанией метрах в 30 от полосы. Когда он дал по форсажам прямо на против нас и оторвался от полосы.... :shock:  :shock:  :shock: это было просто супер -  два дня ушки побаливали :D Потом он под конец эффектно прошёлся над ВПП примерно на 10 метрах  :P 
> Липецкие ребята на "29" летали зачотно, жаль только несколько далековато. "27" навеяли воспоминания о Кубе 6 числа. Впечатлила имитация воздушного боя!
> Дальники как то прошли очень быстро  :( увы все кадры убитые опять таки, всё чёрно-серое смазанное...более менее "160" вышла. Так что тут теперь вся надежда на ребят с "зеркалками".
> Как уже писал уважаемый Андрей Зинчук, впечатлила стоянка УБЛюдков. 
> Потом решили съездить в местный аэропорт посниамть "аннушки" но нашу команду не пустили, надо было заранее писать прошение управленцам  :( Поехали в местный аэроклуб, добрались с большими приключениями, но поснимали местную технику - 3 Ан-2, 2 Ми-2, 4 Л-29 и 3 Як-52, потом добрались таки до вокзала, прошлись по центральному проспекту до хорошей пиццерией, поподчивали и сытые пошли грузиться в железного червя. 
> Вообще довольно много московской споттерской братии туда выбралось, неожидал :shock:  :D


Да!!!!! Это был прорыв  :shock:  места ВИП и даже ни кто не прогнал!!! Тамбов порадовал на УРА!!! А вообще очень интересно наблюдать за работой наших фотографоффф-ф-ф-ф-ф  :lol:  Я бы назвал всю компанию-Пилотажная группа ФОТО!!! Респект-летит ворона-все её ведут  :roll: Один сделал лишний шаг за шлакбаум,все побежали  :lol:  airwolf прорывается к полосе-снимают дружно  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  аж в краску вогнали  :twisted: как фотомодель. Приятно наблюдать ребят за работой  8) . Липецкий ЦБПиПЛС порадовал полётами-да какими!!! Первый раз видел отстрел ИК ловушек(или ЛТЦ) на колоколе,да мало того что видел,но и слышал!!! Воздушный бой-это что-то. Дальники порадовали проходами, с Тушино не видел. Да ещё ТУ-95 крылышками помахал.А 22-ой пока высоту набирал пресовал ухо приятным звуком. 
 Отдельное спасиба Тамбовскому клубу любителей стендового моделизма-встретили,проводили,показа  ли,приютили,накормили,напо

----------


## AC

> вот FoxBat скоро выложит и посмотрим


Ребят, а здесь то на "Фото-видео" или в галерее кто-нить отчитается?  :D 
А к FoxBat'у на сайт мы и так сходим. :D

----------


## xerf

Для тех, кто не попал на праздник в Тамбове по каким-либо причинам сообщаю: событие *ежегодное*.

То что было 27 мая в местной прессе именуется "7 авиашоу в честь Дня дальней авиации". Стало быть, у кого не получилось, полируйте Ваши объективы! Всё повторится!

----------


## F70173

xerf 
местная пресса путает. У Дальников праздник в декабре, а сейчас был авиационный праздник посвящённый 370-летию образования г.Тамбова и Всемирному дню защиты детей

----------


## airwolf

Кстати Андрей(xerf) спасиба за инфу о празднике!!!
Теперь попробуем напомнить,что ещё нас ждёт. 8) 

3 июня 2006 года в 11.00 состоится тематический день ВТА на базе Музея ВВС (н.п. Монино, Московская область) с проведением авиационно-спортивного праздника и культурно-массовых мероприятий на летном поле и парадной площадке Военно-воздушной академии им. Ю.А. Гагарина. 
http://www.mil.ru/releases/2006/05/191617_13701.shtml

с 8 по 12 июня на аэродроме "Киев-Антонов состоится пятый международный авиационно-космический салон "Авиасвит ХХI" 
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1149072602


17 июня в 20.00 в Санкт-Петербурге между Васильевским и Заячьими островами состоится Гонка-Кубок Мира по аиаслалому http://www.redbull.ru/ 

20 августа авиапраздник на а/д Луховицы 

Судя по последней информации Фестиваля Пилотажныж групп в этом году не будет 
 :(  :cry:  :cry:

Если кому есть что добавить,то милости просим :)

----------


## xerf

> xerf 
> местная пресса путает. У Дальников праздник в декабре, а сейчас был авиационный праздник посвящённый 370-летию образования г.Тамбова и Всемирному дню защиты детей


 :( Вот такие мы тёмные люди. Праздник в седьмой раз устраивают, а мы даже не знаем, как он называется. Нас и в этот раз туда не пустили. Сказали:%%%авиашоу"""четыре раза в неделю!!! Как говорится -"А командование, мама, любит нас как родных, и делает это, мама, круглые сутки..."

А нам ехать-то 50 минут...

----------


## airwolf

> Сообщение от F70173
> 
> xerf 
> местная пресса путает. У Дальников праздник в декабре, а сейчас был авиационный праздник посвящённый 370-летию образования г.Тамбова и Всемирному дню защиты детей
> 
> 
>  :( Вот такие мы тёмные люди. Праздник в седьмой раз устраивают, а мы даже не знаем, как он называется. Нас и в этот раз туда не пустили. Сказали:%%%авиашоу"""четыре раза в неделю!!! Как говорится -"А командование, мама, любит нас как родных, и делает это, мама, круглые сутки..."
> 
> А нам ехать-то 50 минут...


А Я на месте Липетчан бы к Вам залетел и пару бочек бы над Аэродромом бы сделал 8)  :evil:  :D

----------


## xerf

> А Я на месте Липетчан бы к Вам залетел и пару бочек бы над Аэродромом бы сделал 8)  :evil:  :D


Они когда домой летели, сделали над нами разворот и крылышками помахали. Наш аэродром под авиашоу запасным был.

----------


## airwolf

> Сообщение от airwolf
> 
> А Я на месте Липетчан бы к Вам залетел и пару бочек бы над Аэродромом бы сделал 8)  :evil:  :D
> 
> 
> Они когда домой летели, сделали над нами разворот и крылышками помахали. Наш аэродром под авиашоу запасным был.


Ну вот  :D  :D  :D  и Вас праздник стороной не обощёл  8)  :D  :D

----------


## AC

> Если кому есть что добавить,то милости просим :)


В Жуковском замышляют что-то грандиозное:
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1149164776
 :roll:

----------


## AC

> Там сегодня дождь, как из ведра.


А "атташам" то действительно не повезло в Липецке:
http://www.redstar.ru/2006/06/02_06/3_05.html
 :D

----------


## AC

*7 по 15 июля -- Нижний Тагил*
Какие флаги в гости к нам?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    В выставке вооружения в Нижнем Тагиле, которая пройдет с 7 по 15 июля, намерены принять участие более 400 предприятий из России и зарубежных стран, сообщили в министерстве промышленности, энергетики и науки Свердловской области. В общей сложности они привезут свыше 2.500 экспонатов. В настоящее время официальные подтверждения об участии в выставке в качестве гостей получены от Чехии, Польши, Китая, Германии, Швейцарии, Венесуэлы, Швеции, Армении, Таджикистана, Египта, Индии, Великобритании, Испании, Ирана, Болгарии и Мозамбика.
    Благодаря договоренности с руководством российских ВВС иностранные делегации и зрители смогут увидеть демонстрацию применения современных авиационных боеприпасов отечественными Су-27, Су-25, Ми-24 и Ми-28. В небе над полигоном появится «русский АВАКС» – самолет радиолокационного дозора и наблюдения.
    А на специально подготовленной трассе типа «восьмерка» танки Т-90С и Т-72М проведут стрельбы по разнесенным мишеням. Средства огневой поддержки в действии покажет усиленное мотострелковое отделение на БТР. Намечена также высадка десанта и боевой техники из тяжелых транспортных вертолетов.
http://www.redstar.ru/2006/06/03_06/n.html

----------


## Андрей-Воронеж

Кину и я , ребята, камушек в этот огород. Если кто вдруг услышит что наши вояки что-либо наметили в этом году на Балтиморе в Воронеже- сообщите пожалуйста. А то я живу рядом, а информации- никакой...даже слухов. Обо всём узнаю задним числом. Ну и если кто соберётся к нам в случае какого-либо события- встречу и составлю компанию с превеликим удовольствием. Тем паче 2 и более камеры всегда лучше чем моя одна...
А то живу как в резервации :( А полёты зачастую чуть не ежедневно- не разберёшь праздник там или просто тренировка.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## AC

*А НАШИ БЕЛОРУССКИЕ ТОВАРЫЩИ ЭТО ДЕЛО, ЧАСОМ, НЕ СНИМАЮТЬ?*
/Белорусские новости БелаПАН/ 
6 июня на белорусские аэродромы перелетели самолеты российских Военно-воздушных сил, которые будут задействованы в командно-штабном учении (КШУ) Вооруженных сил Беларуси "Щит Союза-2006". Оно пройдет с привлечением органов управления 20-й армии Московского военного округа на территории республики 17-25 июня. 
Как сообщили БелаПАН в командовании ВВС и войск ПВО Беларуси, пять истребителей МиГ-29 и один военно-транспортный Ил-76 приземлились сегодня на аэродроме 61-й истребительной авиационной базы в Барановичах. Самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50, который во время учения будет контролировать воздушное пространство республики и управлять силами ВВС Беларуси и России, сел на аэродроме 50-й смешанной авиабазы в Мачулищах под Минском. 
По замыслу КШУ, для выполнения учебно-боевых задач на учении планируется задействовать 6 вертолетов и 23 боевых самолета от Вооруженных сил Беларуси, 6 вертолетов и 13 боевых самолетов от Вооруженных сил России.
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1149599822

----------


## An-Z

8)  сымают.. во всяком случае стараются.. вот первая "ласточка" от "брата"

----------


## AC

> 8)  сымают.. во всяком случае стараются.. вот первая "ласточка" от "брата"


Ура! Будем ждать продолжения!!!

----------


## Вячеслав

Рэд Булл Эйр Рэйс в Питере отменили из-за несокласованности с властями на проведение, вот мудачьё, чегож рекламировали за месяц бдор этого, чтоб всех так обламать... :evil:

----------


## IGN

Правда отменили? А то все собираются питерские.И я что-то ничего не слышал.Реклама по телеку идет. :evil:

----------


## Вячеслав

28 июня будет отмечаться день полка в Липецке.
Эх, съездить бы да уже другие планы, которые не изменишь...фак.  :evil: 
Тоже, устроили среди недели... хоть бы на выходные перенесли... совсем о людях не думают  :twisted:

----------


## Д.Срибный

> 28 июня будет отмечаться день полка в Липецке.


А кстати, программа известна? Будут ли полёты и что будет летать?

----------


## Вячеслав

Инфа с Авиару, но более полезного там так до сих пор и нету.  :(

----------


## Вячеслав

Новая инфа - мероприятие вроде перенесено из-за участия лётчиков ЦБПиПЛС в учениях в Белорусии на следующую неделю, но числа не говорят  :(

----------


## Д.Срибный

По информации из Липецка все будет 28-го, и полеты будут.

----------


## AC

> Новая инфа - мероприятие вроде перенесено из-за участия лётчиков ЦБПиПЛС в учениях в Белорусии на следующую неделю, но числа не говорят  :(


Учения уже закончились -- в воскресенье.
Есть ли шансы на фоторепортажи из Белоруссии и Липецка? Никто не снимал(ет)?

----------


## Вячеслав

Мда... фигня... :evil:

----------


## AC

> По информации из Липецка все будет 28-го, и полеты будут.


Минобороны все подтверждает:
http://www.mil.ru/releases/2006/06/261654_14227.shtml
Программа:
"28 июня 2006 года в рамках проведения праздничных мероприятий на аэродроме Липецк-2 для ветеранов полка и гостей состоится наземный и воздушный показ авиационной техники. На статичных стоянках будут представлены все самолеты, стоящие на вооружении центра. В воздухе свое мастерство покажут летчики авиационного полка и Центра на самолетах Су-24, Су-25, Су-27, МиГ-29, Миг-31.
Завершит праздник знаменитая пилотажная группа «Соколы России» Липецкого Центра боевого применения и переучивания летного состава под руководством командира группы генерал-майора Александра Харчевского показом одиночного и группового пилотажа, среди которого летчиками группы будет представлена знаменитая фигура «липецкое крыло»".

----------


## AC

*Некоторые подробности про Нижний Тагил:*
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1151393032
27 июня 2006 /АРМС-ТАСС/
"Российские ВВС примут участие в пятой Международной "Российской выставке вооружений. Нижний Тагил 2006", сообщил ИТАР-ТАСС начальник службы информации и общественных связей ВВС полковник Александр Дробышевский.
Три боевых самолета Су-24М выполнят полетные задания, связанные с боевым применением по наземным целям, а пилоты шести самолетов Су-27 продемонстрируют одиночный и групповой пилотаж. "Два вертолета Ми-24 покажут свои возможности по уничтожению наземных целей, а вертолет Ми-26 проведет десантирование посадочным способом.
Участникам и гостям выставки будут продемонстрированы также новый вертолет Ми-28Н и самолеты А-50 и Ил-22, - сказал Дробышевский. - Ответственным за организацию, подготовку и участие в выставке авиационной составляющей назначен заместитель главкома ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин".
Выставка пройдет с 11 по 15 июля на полигоне "Старатель" Нижнетагильского института испытания металлов".

----------


## Д.Срибный

Что было в Липецке 28-го:

Отлетали на отлично с плюсом. Очень эффектно и красиво. В целом впечатление лучше чем от пилотажа на МАКСе, к примеру.
Что было (по памяти):
1. Прыжки парашютистов с Ми-8. Много (включая этажерки).
2. Пилотаж Су-25.
3. Пилотаж пары МиГ-29 в новой раскраске Липецкого центра.
4. Затем один МиГ ушел - второй продолжил пилотаж.
5. Групповой пилотаж шести Су-27. В том числе и СМ.
6. Затем "ромб" распался и Су-27 показали боевое маневрирование - то, чего больше нигде не увидишь. Очень здорово!
7. Одиночный пилотаж Су-27.
8. Проходы Липецкого крыла - 4 Су-24, 4 Су-27 и два МиГ-29.
9. Групповой пилотаж 4 Су-27.
10. Проходы 4 Су-24.

Все самолеты активно отстреливали ИК-ловушки, как во время одиночных, так и групповых полетов.

Полеты снимали человек шесть, так что фотографии очень скоро появятся :-)

Кстати, в принципе, проход на территорию центра был только по пригласительным билетам, было гораздо строже чем в прошлом году...

----------


## Д.Срибный

МиГ-29 в новой раскраске:

----------


## airwolf

А где эти самые билеты достать можно было? и можно ли было их вообще достать?
А пилотаж у Липетцев классный!!! Эт я в Тамбове наблюдал-жалко вот тока поздно узнал о показе в Липецке-не смог поехать,да и непонятки с проходом на аэродром тоже внесли сумятицу в мой мозг.
Форумчане и гости-
АКТИВНЕЕ ПОСВЯЩАЙТЕ ВСЕХ ВЛЮБЛЁННЫХ В АВИАЦИЮ О ПРЕДСТОЯЩИХ ПОЛЁТАХ-НЕ ЛЕНИТЕСЬ!!!! 
СПОТЕРЫ-НЕ БУДЬТЕ ЖМОТАМИ!!!!!! НЕ ГОНИТЕСЬ ЗА ЭКСКЛЮЗИВОМ,НЕ УМАЛЧИВАЙТЕ О ПОЛЁТАХ :!:  :oops:  :( (Помните-на хитрую ж...пу есть х... с винтом)
АКТИВНЕЕ ОТПИСЫВАЙТЕ В ТЕМУ!!!! ДАЖЕ СЛУХИ!!! А ТАМ РАЗБЕРЁМСЯ 8)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Где можно было достать билеты - нам неизвестно. Мы с Андреем прошли на территорию до того как стали проверять билеты :-)

Насчет жмотства споттеров я не понял. Информация о полетах была в ветке, фотографии Андрей сейчас выкладывает. Где жмотсво-то?

----------


## airwolf

> Где можно было достать билеты - нам неизвестно. Мы с Андреем прошли на территорию до того как стали проверять билеты :-)
> 
> Насчет жмотства споттеров я не понял. Информация о полетах была в ветке, фотографии Андрей сейчас выкладывает. Где жмотсво-то?


Я не про Липецк!!!!!!!!!!!!! Есть такая тенденция!!!!! Типа один поеду всё сниму-эксклюзив!!!

----------


## 9-13

Ну, 2-е июля аэродром Саки. 
Стало легче?

----------


## airwolf

> Ну, 2-е июля аэродром Саки. 
> Стало легче?


Честно???!!! ДА!!! Потому что кто-нибудь из любителе,фанатов или просто сочувствующих которые живут в разных уголках Земного Шара(в том числе и на Украине) зайдя в Яндекс и набрав "Полёты на аэродроме Саки" получат ссылочку на наш форум и скажут Вам уважаемый "9-13" Огромное спасибо!!! Я к стати говорю Вам спасибо!!! За поддержку темы и за то что думаете не только о себе а ещё о людях которым это интересно.
Ведь ветка создавалась для всех!!! Ведь много гостей посещают наш форум!!! А как бывает обидно когда по телеку смотришь(максимум в течении 30 секунд) на то-что ты любишь и куда у тебя была возможность поехать. :cry:

----------


## 9-13

Да вообще-то гарнизон - это такая деревня у моря, что навряд ли кто-то даже из отдыхающих заинтересуется пойти на аэродром. Да и смотреть там нечего толком  :roll: Даже я скорее всего не поеду...

----------


## AC

*Ту-160 в Казани 5 июля, снимаем?*  :D 
"Сегодня [5 июля.-- АС] на Казанском авиационном производственном объединении им. Горбунова пройдут торжественные мероприятия по передаче Военно-воздушным силам России стратегического ракетоносца Ту-160. Как сообщил Интерфаксу-АВН главком ВВС генерал армии Владимир Михайлов, для приема модернизированного самолета прибыли представители руководства Минобороны и ВВС. На авиабазе Энгельс в Саратовской области пройдет торжественная встреча «стратега» 0с построением личного состава, выносом боевых знамен авиасоединения. Самолет станет 15-м стратегическим бомбардировщиком Ту-160, находящимся на вооружении ВВС, и ему будет присвоено наименование «Валентин Близнюк» в честь генерального конструктора самолета".
http://www.redstar.ru/2006/07/05_07/1_01.html

----------


## An-Z

> Ну, 2-е июля аэродром Саки. 
> Стало легче?


  :Wink:   стало тяжко, не попадаю туда.. но всёравно спасибо за инфу!
а что там будет? омшап вроде бы разогнали? По своему опыту, добавлю, что в следущую субботу после нашего дня ВМФ, Украина тоже отмечает день рождения ВМС, обычно ЛА летают с Саки и даже на аэродроме бывает мини показы..
А кто знает, Су-33 в этом году  с НИТКИ работают?
А на завод стопудова не пустят всех желающих! Проще в Энгельсе встретить..

----------


## Вячеслав

А день ВМф отмечают на аэродромах военно-морской авиации? В Острове или Пушкине например? :roll:

----------


## 9-13

> стало тяжко, не попадаю туда.. но всёравно спасибо за инфу!
> а что там будет? омшап вроде бы разогнали? По своему опыту, добавлю, что в следущую субботу после нашего дня ВМФ, Украина тоже отмечает день рождения ВМС, обычно ЛА летают с Саки и даже на аэродроме бывает мини показы..
> А кто знает, Су-33 в этом году  с НИТКИ работают?


Мдя, про Липецк и пр. инфа рулит, а про легендарные Саки никто ничего не знает :( 
омшап не разогнали в смысле самолётов и людей, а перегнали в Николаев. В обратном направлении в разобранном состоянии приехала мабр.
Раньше Укр ВМС были стабильно 1 августа. Первые два года попраздновали сами, а потом объеденились с ЧФ РФ. Сейчас ВМСУ - 1-е воскресенье июля, т.е. стабильно отдельное празднование. Перенесли ещё в начале этого года. В этот раз ничего не летало. Да что там может пролететь, если из всего только Ми-14 кое-как шевелится и у 1 Бе-12 двиглы запустить можно. 
На НИТКЕ пока никого нету. Сам видел. Однако, по инфе оттуда *ожидается* прибытие КИАП где-то во 2-й половине июля. 
Кстати, парад ЧФ РФ состоится. Программа пока не известна, но что-то пролететь по-любому должно  :?

----------


## 9-13

ЗЫ
Да и вообще, кроме НИТКИ, когда там КИАП работает, в Саках смотреть нечего. Я поехал, но только на бензин деньги потратил  :(

----------


## AC

А Сещу никто не снимает? Там щас эвон какая активность...
http://www.rambler.ru/db/news/msg.html?s=12&mid=8185216
 :D

----------


## An-Z

> А день ВМф отмечают на аэродромах военно-морской авиации? В Острове или Пушкине например? :roll:


В том то и закавыка, что везде по разному. В Острове отмечают, в Пушкино нет, в некоторых гарнизонах ограничиваются торжественным маршем л/с, поэтому нужна информация с "мест".




> .. про легендарные Саки никто ничего не знает ... омшап не разогнали в смысле самолётов и людей, а перегнали в Николаев. В обратном направлении в разобранном состоянии приехала мабр.


Спасибо за разъяснение. А то я  где то видел материал о ВВС Украины, так там аэродром Саки даже не отмечен был, хотя Бельбек и  Кировское  с Николаевым были.. Так что это за мабр?? Матчасть есть какая то? 
За инфу по праздничным датам "самостийной" спасибо, фиг бы разобрался.. 
Значит будем ждать Су-33..

----------


## 9-13

МАБР - это морская отдельная бригада. Правда сейчас всё отдельное и всё бригады  :? Вот заснял "вывеску" :)
http://www.foxbat.ru/board/album_pic.php?pic_id=50

Матчасть *существует* в виде Бе-12, Ка-27, Ми-14, Ан-12,26. Ми-14 летал в прошлом году на параде ЧФ, когда ещё совместно отмечали, *теоретически* может летать 1 Бе-12 (правда не знаю какой именно. я заснял борта с 01 по 06, но по внешнему виду не определить :( ) и всё :) Ан-26 то есть на аэродроме, то нет, Ан-12 на приколе. Правда в ТЭЧ уже пару месяцев "колдуют" над Ан-2 с гордым названием "Україна" и Ка-27ПЛ. Только пока Ка-27 в плане готовности деградирует. Раньше хоть лопасти были, а сейчас и их спёрли :)

Про НИТКУ я когда узнаю, то сразу сообщу. Недельки через 2 станет ясно. ИМХО.

В частности празднования в Каче я там побываю и новости сообщу. Только праздновать будут фиксированно 17-го или перенесут на какие-нибудь ближайшие выходные?

----------


## Nazar

По Су-33 и Нитку пока ничего не ясно,у Рассказова даже достоверной информации нет,но вроде как хохлы ее в этом году не дадут.

----------


## 9-13

Правильно не дадут. В смысле того, что НИТКУ расформировывают. Если не дадут откат, то никто даже за бабки обслуживать полёты не будет. Оборудование пока не трогали, но с людьми там не  по-людски сейчас поступают.

Ну, у меня тоже слухи, а не достоверная инфа. Так что...

----------


## An-Z

Рагаццы, мажте лыжи маслом через год  Березе будет 65 лет посему 29 июня 2007 года обещается быть сейшен. Я паеду, желающие присоедениться, пишите, звоните..
Завсегда Ваш.. упившися медовухой и сбитнем на Купалу!

----------


## F70173

An-Z, я первый в очереди если не возражаешь.

----------


## Вячеслав

эээ... тупой вопрос - это где и что там есть?  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :roll:

----------


## An-Z

> An-Z, я первый в очереди если не возражаешь.


 8)  замётано!




> эээ... тупой вопрос - это где и что там есть?


Это в Белоруссии и там есть много чего.. поиском пользоваться не пробовали?

----------


## AC

15 июля в Острове будет "День открытых дверей" в честь празднования 90-летия Морской авиации РФ:
http://www.annews.ru/modules.php?nam...rint&sid=49290

----------


## ssk

В Березе остались только Миги-29. Кстати около года назад ходили слухи, что их перебазируют в Мачулищи (Минск). Но вроде бы Лукашенко не одобрил это дело. И теперь прошла инфа, что через пару лет из Березы полк перебазируется в Барановичи

----------


## Вячеслав

блиин , ну что всё так не во время!
Кто-нить на машине собирается ехать? Возможно управиться с обратным путём скажем к вечеру-ночи 15 же числа уже в Москве быть?

----------


## Foxbat

*AC*, спасибо.

Бум, думать.  :Wink: 

http://newspskov.ru/news/obshchestvo/236/

----------


## An-Z

я пас, тем более 


> «Но при этом - никаких показательных выступлений. Приказ об их отмене поступил сразу же после того, как пять лет назад, на торжествах по случаю 85-летия со дня основания Морской авиации во время показательных выступлений трагически погиб лучший палубный летчик страны, Герой России Тимур Апакидзе»,


...
Поеду ка я лучше в начале августа по крымским аэродромам.. вдруг что летать будет. Попутчики  приглашаются.. 8)

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Судя по крайней ссылке, полётов не будет...
Надо ли ехать-то ???
Весь плюс вижу только в том, что это выходной день...

----------


## Foxbat

Я просто там не был никогда, а так конечно без полетов не шибко круто.




> Поеду ка я лучше в начале августа по крымским аэродромам.. вдруг что летать будет. Попутчики приглашаются..


Я планирую быть в Севастополе последнюю неделю июля и первую августа, может пересечемся. Было бы здорово.

----------


## 9-13

Во, Директор, точно! Забацаем у меня тусу  :) 
Летать будет Бельбек, Кача, Гвардейское - точно   :Wink:  

Товарищи! Чего вы кипиш поднимаете из-за того, что полётов не будет :?: Приезжайте к нам, у нас праздник без полётов - жуткая диковинка, а полёты плановые - не жуткая, но диковинка  :roll:

----------


## An-Z

> Приезжайте к нам, у нас праздник без полётов - жуткая диковинка, а полёты плановые - не жуткая, но диковинка  :roll:


 :lol:  ржунимагу! хорошо сказано! 
Замётано! Как определюсь с датой старта, отпишу в личку. Будет приятно встретится!
Увы, я на день ВМФ не успеваю, абиднаа..

----------


## AC

Авиагруппа ВВС (Су-24М, Су-27 и пр.), летающая в эти дни на Нижнетагильской выставке вооружений, работает с Большого Савино:
http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...2&topiccount=6
Пермские споттеры имеют хорошую возможность отличиться!  :D

----------


## 9-13

2 An-Z

Ждёмс!  :)

С парадом ЧФ интересные тёрки происходит. Вначале с боями пробивали парад у властей Украины, а уже после утверждения всей ботвы Украина хочет чтобы на кораблях ЧФ во время парада повесили флаг Украины. Как будто ЧФ в гостях в Севастополе  :? Интересно потом будет посмотреть что повесят (или кого) на флагштоках. 
А может и на авиации, что возможно будет, заставят намолевать укр ОЗ?  :?

----------


## An-Z

Помоему всегда, в последние годы, один из тральщиков или МПК открывающих парад в Севастополе тащил украинский флаг.. но всех кораблях его вешать, это уже перебор..

Свежая инфа!!! 14 и 15 июля в Николаеве будут проводится праздничные мероприятия посвещённую (не знаю точно чему)  33 ЦБП и ПЛС АВМФ. В один из дней будет демонстрация авиатехники на земле. Также будет проводиться фотовыставка, посвещённая Морской авиации. Приглашается большое количество ветеранов морской авиации.

----------


## 9-13

Два флага тащила "Бора". Вот даже сцылка к Директору  :D http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/parad_vmf0..._vmf05023s.jpg
Только это всё было в честь совместного празднования, а сейчас же отдельно  :roll: 

В Николаеве постараюсь знакомых направить на аэродром.

----------


## AC

*16 августа в Арсеньеве.*
Праздник в честь Дня авиации и первого полета нового Ка-50:
"16 августа, в День авиации, когда мы планируем поднять первый вертолет в воздух, в Арсеньеве будет большой праздник. Мы планируем пригласить ряд высоких чинов из Минобороны и других силовых ведомств, а также Госдумы».
http://www.kommersant.ru/region/khab...?Id_doc=688015

----------


## AC

*Сегодня в Чкаловске!*
День Морской авиации:
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1153116141

----------


## F70173

Хороший анонс из Чкаловска, а главное во время.

----------


## AC

> *AC*, спасибо. Бум, думать. 
> http://newspskov.ru/news/obshchestvo/236/


Удалось ли съездить?

----------


## Foxbat

Не, лень одолела вместе с отсутсвием желающих составить компанию. :)

----------


## airwolf

> Не, лень одолела вместе с отсутсвием желающих составить компанию. :)


Стареешь Макс!!!  :lol:  стареешь  8)  :twisted:  :D

----------


## 9-13

Это была моя установка силы экономить на Севастополь  :D

----------


## An-Z

> ..установка силы ...


 :lol:  ага, ещё бы джидайский меч, для спокойного преодоления границы и ДАIшных постов....

Крайняя инфа от морских авиаторов: Приказ о тренировках Су-33 на НИТКе согласован с Украинской стороной, на утверждении.. но дата пока точно не утверждена.. могут и на сентябрь сдвинуть..
4 августа в гарнизоне Донское будет отмечаться 50-и летие 396 окплвэ. В воздухе ничего демонстрироваться не будет, а на земле будет.

----------


## 9-13

> Сообщение от 9-13
> 
> ..установка силы ...
> 
> 
>  :lol:  ага, ещё бы джидайский меч, для спокойного преодоления границы и ДАIшных постов....


Гы-гы  :D А у нас уже не ДАІ, а фиг знает что  :oops:  :roll: Если что, то все вопросы с ними надо решать только через суд. И дырку в талон только после суда. 

На параде ВМФ пока *обещают* стандартную полётную программу  :( Надоело.

----------


## AC

*"Стрижи" в Тюмени -- 27.07-1.08.2006*
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1153308519

----------


## 9-13

25 июля с 9.30 до 12.15 - репетиция парада ЧФ.
27 (резерв 28 ) июля с 8.30 до 12.30 - генеральная репетиция парада ЧФ. (время по Киеву   :Wink:  )

На первой репетиции сегодня летали 2 Бе-12, 1 Ан-26 и неустановленное количество Ка-27 (к началу я опоздал и всех не видел  :oops: )

И ещё летают с Бельбека 29-е из Озёрного  :shock: Я был и есть ныне в шоке 

http://www.foxbat.ru/board/album_pic.php?pic_id=52

http://www.foxbat.ru/board/album_pic.php?pic_id=51

За качество плиз не бить. Это снято с центра города, откель до еродрома есть несколько километров.
__________________________________________________  ________

_Собственно, пошла работа_  :D

----------


## An-Z

надеюсь на день ВМФ всем удастся хорошо пофотать! ждём фоток!

----------


## AC

*12 августа* планируется очередной "народный показ" в Кубинке -- День 16-й воздушной армии. Но информация пока неокончательная -- решение официально не принято.
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...33711161/60#60

----------


## А.Мельников

*6 августа* - праздник "Открытое небо" в Иванове. Из полётов будут только Яки аэроклуба, да парашютисты с Ан-2 прыгать. Но есть возможность посетить музей ВТА. Начало в 9.00.

----------


## AC

> *"Стрижи" в Тюмени -- 27.07-1.08.2006*
> http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1153308519


Программа авиашоу в Тюмени 30.07.06:
http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...9&topiccount=1
К сожалению, по  поводу участия "Стрижей" после вчерашней аварии в Перми прогноз крайне неблагоприятный.
 :(

----------


## SAVEL

13.08.06 на Большом ародроме в Хабаровске будет празднование 65-летия 11 А ВВС и ПВО, обещают выступление Витязей.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Народ !
Фестиваль пилотажников в Жуковском когда будет ?
12/13 или 19/20 августа :?:

----------


## airwolf

> Народ !
> Фестиваль пилотажников в Жуковском когда будет ?
> 12/13 или 19/20 августа :?:


Нет! не будет! :?

----------


## airwolf

19 августа 2006 года на открытии Чемпоната мира по парашютному спорту в Ступино ожидается выступление двух пилотажных групп авиабазы Кубинка, "Русские Витязи" и "Стрижи". 


Информация с сайта-www.strizhi.ru

----------


## airwolf

19 и 20 августа в 20 км от Нижнего Новгорода состоится открытие 15-го Чемпионата России по самолетному спорту – Open Avia. Место проведения: аэродром «Богородск» в 20 км от Нижнего Новгорода. 
http://www.openavia.ru/

с 6 по 10 сентября  6-я Международная выставка и научная конференция по гидроавиации
Геленджик, Черное море.
http://www.gidroaviasalon.com/index.htm

----------


## airwolf

19 августа на аэродроме Мочище (Новосибирск) состоится аэрошоу.
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1155635583

----------


## AC

Baltimor. Prazdnik 19.08:
http://vrn.best-city.ru/forum/thread33587/

----------


## airwolf

19 августа в Ульяновске на ЗАО "Авиастар-СП" на "День открытых дверей". 
20 августа на площадке рядом с проспектом Авиастроителей начнется красочное авиа-шоу с показательными демонстрационными полетами.

http://www.regions.ru/news/fed_volga/1999423/

18-20 августа Третий региональный авиасалон малой авиации в Самаре.

http://www.interfax.ru/r/B/povoljie/...issue=11550279

----------


## игорь

Аирвольфу
ты так и не ответил на мои вопросы по Монгохто :shock:

----------


## airwolf

> Аирвольфу
> ты так и не ответил на мои вопросы по Монгохто :shock:


 :shock: ????????????? :shock:  чёт не припомню на какие? :oops:

----------


## игорь

репетую=
кем и где служил в Монгохто??
ГенВаса Сарычева знавал??
 :shock:

----------


## An-Z

есть инфа, что в воскресенье в 10.00 в Клину тоже будет день открытых ворот..

----------


## airwolf

> репетую=
> кем и где служил в Монгохто??
> ГенВаса Сарычева знавал??
>  :shock:


Уууууу! батенька  :lol: О Сарычеве слышал и даже несколько раз видел. Мы так и говорили-полк Сарычева,он у нас через заборчик был соседи так сказать :lol:  Сам я служил там срочку матросом в 45-ке что напротив столовой.

----------


## AC

*Chelyabinsk (Shagol) 30.09.06*

*ЬСЦВ* c foruma avia.ru pishet: 
"Ту-160, а так же Ту-95МС, Ту-22М3, Ту-134УБЛ, Ту-134Ш планируют проведение демонстрационных полетов на аэродроме Челябинск (ШАГОЛ) 30.09.06. в рамках проведения торжественных мероприятия посвященных 70-летию Челябинского высшего военного авиационного училища ШТУРМАНОВ".
http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...&topiccount=25

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Ну и неделька... Хоть на части разрывайся :shock:   :Wink:

----------


## Вячеслав

Репортаж с Балтимора
http://www.streamphoto.ru/users/kosh_slava/120109/

----------


## airwolf

24 августа 2006 г. авиабаза Кубинка проводит показ для делегации и главнокомандующего ВВС Финляндии. Участвуют обе пилотажные группы, с совместной и раздельной пилотажными  программами.


С сайта www.strizhi.ru.

----------


## AC

9-го в Сеще юбилей полка (День полуоткрытых дверей  :D )
http://www.avia.ru/forum/0/4/6183619...?topiccount=24

----------


## AC

> 9-го в Сеще юбилей полка (День полуоткрытых дверей  :D )
> http://www.avia.ru/forum/0/4/6183619...?topiccount=24


Сещу таки товарищи отщелкали:
http://photofile.ru/users/hands-off/2094134/?page=1

А тем временем тут в Кубинке чудеса творятся... 
*10.09.06. Foxhound c форума www.strizhi.ru:
"До фига всего прилетело на Кубинку; с разных авиаполков по 1 штуке прибыло
МиГ-31
МиГ-25(скорее всего с Шаталово)
Су-24
Ил-76
Су-25УТГ или Су-39
Ми-24
Ту-22М3!!!(возможно Шайковка)
Не знаю по какому поводу, но отснять отлет всего этого добра на свои базы(наверное Пн) было бы очень интересно".*
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...1133711161/120

----------


## airwolf

С 21 сентября по 1 октября на аэродроме Дракино пройдёт второй этап Чемпионата России по высшему пилотажу 2006 года лиги Высшая, Первая и Як-52 (первый этап - 2-я и 3-я лиги - прошёл с 19 по 27 августа на аэродроме Богородск, Нижний Новгород).

Желающие посмотреть на выступления мастеров высшего пилотажа приглашаются. 


с сайта http://www.strizhi.ru/

----------


## airwolf

7 октября 2006 года в Кубинском АТСК РОСТО (ДОСААФ) будет проводиться открытый чемпионат по авиационным гонкам на самолетах ЯК-52. В программе соревнований показательные выступления по авиационным видам спорта.

http://www.aerokubinka.ru/index.php3?id=1862

Ещё по предворительной информации 21 числа Русские Витязи должны улететь в Китай.

----------


## AC

> будет проводиться открытый чемпионат по авиационным гонкам на самолетах ЯК-52


Страшное дело! Гонки на Як-52!!! Интересно, как они выглядят???  :shock:

----------


## airwolf

> Сообщение от airwolf
> 
> будет проводиться открытый чемпионат по авиационным гонкам на самолетах ЯК-52
> 
> 
> Страшное дело! Гонки на Як-52!!! Интересно, как они выглядят???  :shock:


Приезжай и увидишь. :)

----------


## Вячеслав

23 декабря День Дальней Авиации России. Что, где будет в этот день, куда можно попасть? Будет ли Опен Дэй скажем в Дягилево? :roll:

----------


## airwolf

По сообщению оргкомитета IV Сибирского Авиационно - Космического салона, 9 декабря 2006, в рамках "САКС -2006" состоятся показательные полеты в аэропорту Емельяново.

http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1165323519



с сайта www.avia.ru

----------


## airwolf

По предварительной и не подтверждённой информации в понедельник 11.12.06 в Кубинке должны быть полёты ЦПАТа.

----------


## airwolf

По информации Пилота в понедельник презентация МИГ-29 КУБ  http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1169307165  тока вот пока непонятно в Луховицах или в Жуковском  :!:

----------


## Гость

Полёт вчера был в Жуковском. Скорее всего там и будет презентация.

----------


## AC

*Минобороны и ВВС зовут в Дягилево:*
9.03.2007 года
Служба информации и общественных связей ВВС организует посещение представителями российских СМИ авиагарнизона Дягилево (Рязанской области)
Служба информации и общественных связей ВВС организует посещение представителями российских СМИ авиагарнизона Дягилево (Рязанской области), где 13 марта пройдут летно-тактические учения авиационного полка самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78. В ходе ЛТУ будут отработаны вопросы дозаправки в воздухе самолетов Ту-22 М3, Ту-95 МС, МиГ-31, МиГ-29, Су-27.
Справки и аккредитация по телефону:
244-52-29
(майор Терновой Олег Иванович)
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=22000

----------


## AC

*А теперь в Армавир зовут:*
Служба информации и общественных связей ВВС организовывает выезд и посещение представителями СМИ Армавирского УАЦ
Служба информации и общественных связей ВВС организовывает выезд и посещение представителями СМИ Армавирского УАЦ, на базе которого в период с 20 по 28 марта пройдет Всероссийский конкурс «Космонавт 2007». Открытие конкурса пройдет 20 марта. 
Справки и аккредитация по телефону 256-6035, 261-4351, заявки на аккредитацию можно присылать на электронный адрес службы информации и общественных связей ВВС vvs-press@yandex.ru, с пометкой «Аккредитация на конкурс»
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
В период с 19 по 28 марта 2007 года на базе Армавирского учебного авиационного центра (УАЦ) по подготовке летного состава ВВС будет проходить 15-й Всероссийский авиационно-космический конкурс «Космонавт 2007», который посетит Главнокомандующий ВВС генерал армии Владимир Михайлов... Участники конкурса посетят аэродром учебного авиацентра, во время проведения плановых учебно-тренировочных полетов курсантов Краснодарского ВВАУЛ. Армавирский УАЦ единственный центр в России, где курсанты имеют возможность летать как на реактивных самолетах первоначальной подготовки – Л-39, так и на учебно-боевых МиГ-29.
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=22141

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо за инфу! Из наших хоть кто то в Дягтлево съездил? Терновой сказал, что у него 40 корреспондентов.. и что, ни одного нашенского???

----------


## xerf

Готовь телегу зимой! Есть время спланировать всё-всё-всё!
Летом в Санкт-Петербурге!



> Да, такого никогда не было в Петербурге. Вы знаете, что подобное авиашоу два раза в год проходит в Москве. Город, у которого такая история, как у Петербурга, имеющий военную технику, военные аэродромы – должен иметь такие события.

----------


## AC

> Готовь телегу зимой! Есть время спланировать всё-всё-всё!
> Летом в Санкт-Петербурге!


А по какому, так сказать, случаю?  :Smile:

----------


## xerf

Я-то там не живу! Я делюсь нарытой информацией, а если кто собирается поприсутствовать, тот может и сам покопать в данном направлении.

----------


## Nazar

> Я-то там не живу! Я делюсь нарытой информацией, а если кто собирается поприсутствовать, тот может и сам покопать в данном направлении.


Главное что-бы все эти грандиозные планы не были изгажены нашей бюрократией, как это было с этапом чемпионата мира по высшему пилотажу. Привлечения иностранных участников, действительно раньше не было, а Витязи со Стрижами , самолеты 279 полка, 6-ой ВА нормально выступают на Морском салоне в Санкт-Петербурге, уже не первый год

----------


## xerf

> Главное что-бы все эти грандиозные планы не были изгажены нашей бюрократией, как это было с этапом чемпионата мира по высшему пилотажу.


Суки, однозначно! Там в комментариях кто-то уже приписал:"Попробуйте только отменить этот праздник!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Ссылку изменил на "полный вариант статьи".

----------


## F70173

> Спасибо за инфу! Из наших хоть кто то в Дягтлево съездил? Терновой сказал, что у него 40 корреспондентов.. и что, ни одного нашенского???


Кроме Серёги никто не попал туда из за ТВ. Да и Серёге можно сказать чудом удалось в последний момент на заправщик запрыгнуть

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Кроме Серёги никто не попал туда из за ТВ. Да и Серёге можно сказать чудом удалось в последний момент на заправщик запрыгнуть


А который Серёга? У нас их тут много :-)))

----------


## An-Z

Вот блин, я то надеялся что и ты попал туда.. абыдна..

----------


## F70173

> Вот блин, я то надеялся что и ты попал туда.. абыдна..


Испрошу у него разрешения разместить фотку здесь. Думаю не откажет

----------


## AC

> Кроме Серёги никто не попал туда из за ТВ. Да и Серёге можно сказать чудом удалось в последний момент на заправщик запрыгнуть


Зато кино уже обещано:
http://pilot.strizhi.info/2007/03/19/3008
 :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

По предворительной информации в пятницу собирается летать Куба.
У Витязей должна быть тренировка.
ВНИМАНИЕ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ НЕ ОФФИЦИАЛЬНАЯ!!! Так что полётов может и не быть!

----------


## Мелихов Александр

http://www.an2meeting.blogspot.com/
Возможно, кому то будет также интересен
11-й европейский слёт любителей самолётов Ан-2, 
9-12 августа, в окрестностях Вильнюса.
Не ВВС конечно, но до определённой степени тоже заманчиво...

----------


## AC

> По предворительной информации в пятницу собирается летать Куба.
> У Витезей должна быть тренировка.
> ВНИМАНИЕ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ НЕ ОФФИЦИАЛЬНАЯ!!! Так что полётов может и не быть!


Есть информация об этом и вполне официальная. Но в ней их в какое-то "прикрытие" отправляют:
"МОСКВА, 21 мар - РИА Новости. В Рязанской и Псковской областях под руководством командующего Военно-транспортной авиации (ВТА) генерал-майора Виктора Качалкина с 21 по 24 марта пройдут летно-тактические учения с десантированием...
"Вопросы воздушного прикрытия самолетов Ил-76 будут осуществлять летчики пилотажной группы "Русские Витязи" на самолетах Су-27", - добавил Дробышевский".
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/mi.../62321779.html
О, дела!!!  :Eek:   :Cool: 

P.S.: На Стрижах.ру уже просветили:
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...70963196/25#25

----------


## An-Z

> ....
> Возможно, кому то будет также интересен
> 11-й европейский слёт любителей самолётов Ан-2...


Саня, если ты это мероприятие не отработаешь - будет тебе незачот! :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

Календарь турниров по высшему пилотажу на этот год:
http://www.airhorse.narod.ru/kalendar/2007.html

----------


## airwolf

> По предворительной информации в пятницу собирается летать Куба.
> У Витязей должна быть тренировка.
> ВНИМАНИЕ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ НЕ ОФФИЦИАЛЬНАЯ!!! Так что полётов может и не быть!


На пятницу дали отбой!!!  :Frown:

----------


## F70173

"Вопросы воздушного прикрытия самолетов Ил-76 будут осуществлять летчики пилотажной группы "Русские Витязи" на самолетах Су-27", - добавил Дробышевский".


В Пскове никакого прекрытия не было. 13 бортов осуществили выброску техники и десанта в Кислово да и то всё началось около пяти вечера.

----------


## AC

> "Вопросы воздушного прикрытия самолетов Ил-76 будут осуществлять летчики пилотажной группы "Русские Витязи" на самолетах Су-27", - добавил Дробышевский".
> В Пскове никакого прекрытия не было. 13 бортов осуществили выброску техники и десанта в Кислово да и то всё началось около пяти вечера.


А мне ж отписал админ со Стрижей.ру, что "прикрытие" будет в Рязани. См. выше по теме:



> P.S.: На Стрижах.ру уже просветили:
> http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...70963196/25#25

----------


## airwolf

По предварительной информации 10 (и возможно 11) апреля планируются тренировки ЦПАТ в Кубинке. ;)

----------


## AC

*Чкаловский и Монино! Встречайте Су-17УМ3 с Чебеньков 12 апреля!!!*
"10.04.2007 года Пополнение экспозиции в Центральном музее ВВС
Экспозиция Центрального музея ВВС в подмосковном Монино пополнится новым экспонатом.
В четверг 12 апреля с аэродрома Чебеньки (Оренбургская область) на аэродром Чкаловский (Московская область) перелетит истребитель-бомбардировщик Су-17УМ3.
Перелет самолета осуществят летчики-испытатели Государственного летно-испытательного центра ВВС полковник Сергей Серегин и подполковник Мансур Низамов.
На аэродроме Чкаловский специалисты инженерно-технических служб ВВС произведут разборку самолета и перебазирование его автотранспортом в музей Монино с последующей сборкой, чтобы уже 1 мая посетители смогли увидеть самолет Су-17УМ3 в экспозиции Центрального музея ВВС".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=23343
*Ведь как знать, когда еще увидишь в российском небе летающий Су-17!?*

----------


## AC

*Завтра, говорят, активно летает Кубинка:*
"Пятница 13-е. Начало – не то что бы утром, но и не совсем еще днем. Летать будет *много* самолетов. Будет интересно.  
:) ".
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...711161/225#225
*А в понедельник-вторник -- Липецк, и он зовет в гости!!!*
"...На базе Липецкого центра боевого применения и переучивания летного состава с 16 по 17 апреля пройдут летно-тактические учения фронтовой, истребительной, штурмовой, бомбардировочной и разведывательной авиации, которым будет руководить заместитель ГК ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.
В ходе учений самолеты Су-27, МиГ-29, МиГ-31 отработают вопросы перехвата и уничтожения воздушных целей, сопровождения и прикрытия самолетов Дальней авиации Ту-95МС и Ту-160.
Самолеты Су-24 и Су-25 проведут бомбометание на 3-х полигонах, а самолеты заправщики Ил-78 осуществят дозаправку авиатехники в воздухе.
Приглашаем к участию в освещении данного мероприятия представителей российских СМИ.
Справки по телефонам: 261-43-51, 525-91-71
Аккредитация по телефону: 8 (909) 221-89-83 до 13.00 14 апреля 2007 года (подполковник Кохленко Владимир Григорьевич, помощник командира Липецкого ЦБП и ПЛС по информационному обеспечению)".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=23407

----------


## Антоха

> *Чкаловский и Монино! Встречайте Су-17УМ3 с Чебеньков 12 апреля!!!*
> "10.04.2007 года Пополнение экспозиции в Центральном музее ВВС
> Экспозиция Центрального музея ВВС в подмосковном Монино пополнится новым экспонатом.
> В четверг 12 апреля с аэродрома Чебеньки (Оренбургская область) на аэродром Чкаловский (Московская область) перелетит истребитель-бомбардировщик Су-17УМ3.
> Перелет самолета осуществят летчики-испытатели Государственного летно-испытательного центра ВВС полковник Сергей Серегин и подполковник Мансур Низамов.
> На аэродроме Чкаловский специалисты инженерно-технических служб ВВС произведут разборку самолета и перебазирование его автотранспортом в музей Монино с последующей сборкой, чтобы уже 1 мая посетители смогли увидеть самолет Су-17УМ3 в экспозиции Центрального музея ВВС".
> http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=23343
> *Ведь как знать, когда еще увидишь в российском небе летающий Су-17!?*


никогда! это был ПОСЛЕДНИЙ лётный Су-17 в России...  в Чебеньках летных машин не осталось... просрали мы все МиГ-21,МиГ-27,Су-17, а скоро просрем и МиГ-23... удачи

----------


## MAX

Антон, ты можешь и ошибаться. Вполне возможно, что Су-17 еще поднимут. Тут все от ОКБ зависит. Хотели из оренбургских поднять чуть-ли не эскадрилью, но сейчас речь может идти максимум о паре. В ШЛИ летать не на чем. Ну и еще кое для чего они нужны, но это военная тайна. :о))

----------


## AC

> просрали мы все МиГ-21...


Да ладно... МиГ-21 летных еще есть... :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

ага... две штуки... один в нижним, а второй в жуковском... ДОФИГИЩИ!!! :Mad:

----------


## AC

> ага... две штуки... один в нижним, а второй в жуковском... ДОФИГИЩИ!!!


+ Луховицы  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Вторник 17 апреля-ЦПАТ планирует полёты. Велком в Кубинку ;)

----------


## AC

*В этот раз летают Сиверский, Толмачево, Россь, Караганда, далее -- везде... :-)*
Более 120 самолетов и вертолетов ... будут задействованы в предстоящих командно-штабных учениях (КШУ) Объединенной системы ПВО государств СНГ, сообщил помощник главкома ВВС полковник Александр Дробышевский. 
"19 апреля пройдут КШУ по управлению дежурными силами Объединенной системы ПВО СНГ при выполнении ими задач боевого дежурства, - сказал он. - В учениях примут участие Армения, Белоруссия, Казахстан, Киргизия, Россия, Таджикистан, Узбекистан, Украина". 
Экипажи самолеты Су-24, Су-27 ВВС и войск ПВО Белоруссии и ВВС России "произведут взаимный маневр с аэродромов "Россь" (Белоруссия) и "Сиверский" (Россия), а экипажи самолетов МиГ-31 ВВС Казахстана выполнят аналогичный маневр с экипажами ВВС России с аэродромов "Караганда" (Казахстан) и "Толмачево" (Россия)", - сказал помощник главкома. 
Он пояснил, что в связи с большими масштабами учений будут задействованы авиационные базы РФ, расположенные в Киргизии и Армении".
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1176800291

----------


## airwolf

5 мая Воздушные гонки в Кубинском аэроклубе (обещали Русь в составе 3-х бортов)  http://www.aerokubinka.ru/index.php3
9 мая состоится пролёт над Красной площадью http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1178109077

----------


## Юрий

> 27 мая в Тамбове, на аэродроме бывшего лётного училища, показательные полёты в честь Дня дальней авиации.  Да, в плане Квочур, но никто не знает, прилетит, или нет.


Не известно точно, будет он или нет?

----------


## MayDay

Не полёты, но пожалуй тоже интересно.

Монинский Музей ВВС и Фонд Общественной Помощи Музею приглашает 9го мая всех, любящих авиацию, в гости!

Основное мероприятие этого дня - проведение экскурсий внутри некоторых экспонатов. Сейчас в программе утвержден Ми-12 с посещением двух его кабин. Идёт обсуждение о включении МиГ-27(можно будет посидеть в кабине) и Ми-26, но из-за некоторых проблем в организации эксурсий они сейчас под вопросом. Планируется что в субботу 5 мая станет известно точнее о их включении.
Экскурсии бесплатные, как и вход в музей в этот день.

Добро пожаловать!

C уважением, группа aviarestorer.ru

Схема доступа (© Joss) :
http://imagesjack.us/picture.php?p=b51c1bc5bd.jpg

Проезд:
От метро Перово* маршруткой №587 "Перово - Военный городок Монино" до конечной. Время в пути-около 45 минут.

*1-й вагон из центра, выходите со станции направо, потом по лестнице наверх.Напротив выхода увидите остановку маршруток.

От Ярославского вокзала электричкой до станции Монино, прямо напротив станции - КПП "Северное" военного городка.Входите в городок (вход свободный) и далее до музея самостоятельно, около 15 мин. пешком.

На машине: ВНИМАНИЕ! Въезд на машинах только по пропускам! Если это не останавливает, то ехать так: по Горьковскому шоссе (М7) ок. 25 км от МКАД до поворота на Монино: проезжаете по табличкам Балашиху, дер. Новая, пос. Зеленый, пос. Старая Купавна, едете еще 4-5 км и видите посреди леса светофор на Т-образном перекрестке(ориентир-автобусная остановка "Монинский поворот"), налево с которого уходит основательно раздолбанная асфальтовая дорога. По ней прямо 1 км до железнодорожного моста, который идет поверх дороги. Перед этим мостом - налево, вдоль ж.д. 500м. мимо станции и магазинов до КПП Северное.

----------


## xerf

> Не известно точно, будет он или нет?


Это прошлогоднее сообщение. Про этот год пока ничего не известно...

----------


## Вячеслав

xerf, 27 мая в Тамбове будет праздник? Как в прошлом году с Дальниками, Липецкими?

----------


## xerf

> Про этот год пока ничего не известно...


Я спрашивал тех, кто в Тамбове живёт. Сказали - раньше чем за неделю известно не будет.

----------


## boyan

Кто-нибудь знает какая программа полетов будет в Ростове 25-го? На 65 лет 4-й воздушной армии.

----------


## Вячеслав

Эх, вот вся пакость таких вот военых мероприятий - это их неопределённость :Frown:

----------


## AC

> 9 мая состоится пролёт над Красной площадью http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1178109077


*9 мая, помимо пролета над Москвой, шоу над Кубинкой:*
"Русские Витязи" и "Стрижи" открывают секреты программы для авиашоу МАКС-2007
Служба информации и общественных связей ВВС приглашает представителей российских СМИ на авиабазу Кубинка, где 9 мая будет показана программа, которую готовят пилотажные группы «Русские Витязи» и «Стрижи» для авиашоу на МАКС-2007.
Аккредитация проводится по телефону: 625-13-45 до 7 мая 17.00
(подполковник Зенин Дмитрий Васильевич)
Справки по телефону: 525-91-71
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=23768

----------


## AC

> это был ПОСЛЕДНИЙ лётный Су-17 в России...


Кстати, при перевозке уже из Чкаловской в Монино они его все-таки покурочили:
http://www.maverick-lab.net/photo/mo...um3/fotoalbum5
Подвеска под Ми-26 была та еще:
http://www.maverick-lab.net/photo/mo...um3/fotoalbum2
(С) Слава Бабаевский.
Отсюда:
http://www.maverick-lab.net/photo/monino/su17um3

----------


## Вячеслав

Как нам сказали, его тюкнули при первой попытке поднять, когда поняли, что нарушена цетровка машины из-за демонтированного двигателя и оборудования,  по планам его должны были доставить примерно в 11-12 часов, Ми-26 около 10 утра был уже в Чкаловском (прибыл с Торжка).
Однако после первого печального опыта  там стали думать, как его транспортировать. Вроде потом ещё одна попытка была его подныть, потому как где-то в три часа была дана установка на ожидание прилёта и нам и репортёрам. Но Вскоре вновь дали отбой, сказав, что опять не получается с центровкой и они там решили подвесить его на автокран для поиска правильной центровки. В итоге  в 17-30 Ми-26 наконец-то показался на лесом разделяющим музей и Чкаловскую. Остальное Вы видите на моих снимках. :Biggrin:  пять часов томительного ожидания и несколько часов на пронизывающем холоде окупились сполна! :Rolleyes:

----------


## An-Z

> Кстати, при перевозке уже из Чкаловской в Монино они его все-таки покурочили:


Вот уродцы то! Так поступить с экспонатом поступившим в идеальном состоянии! Надежда на этузиастов, которые все им потом бесплатно восстановят, да? 
Вроде бы в любом самолёте есть такелажные точки в силовых элементах, куда вворачиваются коуши, было лениво ИЭ полистать?
В музее попрежнему не хотят думать и тягают технику, как брёвна..   :Mad:

----------


## AC

> никогда! это был ПОСЛЕДНИЙ лётный Су-17 в России...


Кстати! Вспомнил! Как минимум один вполне себе летающий Су-17УМ3 есть еще в ГЛИЦе...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Вроде бы в любом самолёте есть такелажные точки в силовых элементах, куда вворачиваются коуши, было лениво ИЭ полистать?


Конечно... В СМИ публиковались фото 80-х годов, на которых Ми-26 тягают в штатном варианте именно Су-17, кстати, на внешней подвеске...

----------


## AC

*Полеты с Чкаловского и Жуковского в обеспечение погоды 9 мая:* "...Планируется, что в работах по созданию благоприятных погодных условий будут задействованы пять специально дооборудованных транспортных самолетов (Ил-18 и Ан-26) ЛИИ имени Громова и самолет-лаборатория Су-30, которые будут взлетать с аэропорта Раменское, и 11 транспортных самолетов ВВС (Ан-26 и Ан-12) и один самолет-лаборатория Ил-18, которые будут работать с Чкаловского...".
http://www.rian.ru/elements/weather/.../65099719.html

----------


## Антоха

> Кстати! Вспомнил! Как минимум один вполне себе летающий Су-17УМ3 есть еще в ГЛИЦе...


Докладываю. По информации из достойных источников на ВСЕХ имеющихся сейчас в России Су-17 закончился срок ресурса большинства блоков. До тех пор пока он не будет продлен машины летать (теоретически летные можно смело пересчитать по пальцам одной руки)не смогут... 
Есть слух, а не информация, что пяток машин передадут на хранение в Липецк. как их туда будут доставлять и откуда, я пока сказать не могу. зная что на липецкой БХАТ машины реально облетывают и соблюдают правила хранения можно надеяться, что возможно мы увидим их в воздухе...

----------


## AC

*22-28 мая -- Ростов-на-Дону и СКВО, 65-летие 4 А ВВС и ПВО.*
"Пилотажные группы ВВС России «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи» в период с 22 по 28 мая 2007 года примут участие в торжественных мероприятиях, посвященных 65-летию со дня образования 4-й Армии ВВС и ПВО.
Лётчики прославленных пилотажных групп выступят в Ростове-на-Дону и других авиагарнизонах объединения, где покажут свою новую программу, которую они подготовили к 95-летию ВВС".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=24000

----------


## boyan

Уже знаем, 26-го в субботу в Ростове на Военведе будет.

----------


## AC

> Уже знаем, 26-го в субботу в Ростове на Военведе будет.


А будет ли кто-нибудь снимать?

----------


## Foxbat

Я планирую. ;)

----------


## AC

> Я планирую. ;)


Бум ждать!  :Smile:  И, конечно, очень интересно было бы посмотреть на технику собственно 4 А ВВС и ПВО, которая будет на этом показе...  :Cool:

----------


## Foxhound

а 18 мая будет пресс-конференция Командующего 6 ВА ВВС и ПВО, на которой надеюсь он прояснит и по поводу дня Армии в Пушкине в начале июня.

----------


## Nazar

> а 18 мая будет пресс-конференция Командующего 6 ВА ВВС и ПВО, на которой надеюсь он прояснит и по поводу дня Армии в Пушкине в начале июня.


Да уже в начале мая план-график полетов и проведения праздника был утвержден.

----------


## 9-13

> Я планирую. ;)


Лучше б в Крым припланировал  :Wink:

----------


## AC

> Лучше б в Крым припланировал


Ага... Тут вот как раз говорят, что самое время ехать в Саки:
Перелет группы 279 ОКИАП в Саки этим летом
 :Smile:

----------


## 9-13

Это точно

----------


## Foxhound

> Да уже в начале мая план-график полетов и проведения праздника был утвержден.


Это что издевательство? Тут на всех конференциях с ума сходят от неопредленности и неизвестности, а тут такие заявления.

Ну что ж, тогда ПРОСИМ ПЛАН ПОЛЕТОВ и ГРАФИК ПРАЗДНИКА В СТУДИЮ!!!(а то что-то никто кроме Вас похоже его не видел)

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Это что издевательство? Тут на всех конференциях с ума сходят от неопредленности и неизвестности, а тут такие заявления.
> 
> Ну что ж, тогда ПРОСИМ ПЛАН ПОЛЕТОВ и ГРАФИК ПРАЗДНИКА В СТУДИЮ!!!(а то что-то никто кроме Вас похоже его не видел)


Подтверждаю. Все давно спланировано. Подготовка к празднику идет своим чередом. Так что не дергаемся, ждем 2 июня  :Biggrin:

----------


## Foxhound

Точно праздник 6 ВА будет 1-2 числа? Народ, нужно окончательное подтверждение, пожалуйста напишите здесь.

----------


## Snake

> Точно праздник 6 ВА будет 1-2 числа? Народ, нужно окончательное подтверждение, пожалуйста напишите здесь.


Вроде 2-3 будет

----------


## Nazar

> Это что издевательство? Тут на всех конференциях с ума сходят от неопредленности и неизвестности, а тут такие заявления.
> 
> Ну что ж, тогда ПРОСИМ ПЛАН ПОЛЕТОВ и ГРАФИК ПРАЗДНИКА В СТУДИЮ!!!(а то что-то никто кроме Вас похоже его не видел)


Странный Вы человек, то у Вас все "с дуба рухнули", то над Вами издеваются , потом просите что-бы Вам кто-то что-то поттвердил.
Корректней надо стараться быть в общении. :Mad:  
30 перелет
31 резервный день на перелет
1 тренеровка
2 праздник , в воскресенье ничего не будет ,в понедельник скорее всего улетят .
Все.

----------


## Евгений

По информации ЦМВВС 12 августа авиашоу состоиться в Монино
Состав участников пока предварительно 237й ЦПАТ
Липецк Торжок Энгельс + авиация РОСТО, возможно пилотажные группы из-за бугра

----------


## Foxbat

26 мая в Тамбове пройдет авиашоу, посвященное 325-летию Тамбовской епархии

Обсудить новость в форуме

23 мая 2007
/Русская линия/ 
В субботу, 26 мая, в Тамбове состоится авиационный праздник, посвященный 70-летию образования Тамбовской области и 325-летию Тамбовской епархии, передает ИА Regnum. 

Праздник пройдет на военном аэродроме базы дальней авиации ВВС России под Тамбовом. Гости праздника смогут увидеть выступление пилотажных групп на самолетах МИГ-29, СУ-27, ИЛ-78, Ту-95, а также выставку авиационной техники, выступления авиамоделистов и мото-дельтапланеристов. 

Участники авиа-шоу продемонстрируют воздушные спектакли с элементами сольного и группового пилотажа, а также искусно инсценированные воздушные бои. Кульминацией программы станет сольное выступление "летающей легенды", Героя России, заслуженного военного летчика-испытателя Анатолия Квочура, а также групповой пилотаж шестерки самолетов СУ-27 во главе с Александром Харчевским, заслуженным военным летчиком, начальником Липецкого центра боевого применения и переучивания летного состава военно-воздушных сил имени Героя Советского Союза Валерия Чкалова, сообщили в администрации Тамбовской области.

http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1179912860

Блин, а мы в Ростов....

----------


## AC

> Блин, а мы в Ростов....


*Еще раз про Ростов (с краткой программой):*
"Аэродром Ростов - Центральный приглашает
26 мая 2007 года с 10.00 по 15.00 на аэродроме Ростов Центральный пройдут праздничные мероприятия, посвященные 65-летию со дня образования Северо-Кавказского объединения ВВС и ПВО, которым командует генерал-лейтенант Игорь Мирошниченко.
В ходе проведения праздника на аэродроме Ростов – Центральный состоятся митинг, парад частей и подразделений Ростовского гарнизона, пресс-конференция руководителей ВВС и 4 армии ВВС и ПВО.
Затем в рамках праздника состоится воздушный показ, в котором примут участие парашютисты-спортсмены, авиация РОСТО на самолетах Як-52. Свое мастерство продемонстрируют в небе Ростова прославленные летчики пилотажных групп «Русские витязи», «Стрижи» на самолетах Су-27, МиГ-29, а также летчики из Северо-Кавказского объединения ВВС и ПВО. 
На аэродроме будет развернута экспозиция из техники и вооружения, которая стоит на вооружении объединения, в том числе будет представлен зенитный ракетный комплекс С-300".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=24483

----------


## AC

*А на день ВТА ничего нигде летать не будет?*
"1 июня 2007 года исполняется 76 лет со дня создания Военно-транспортной авиации. 
В этот день в частях и подразделениях ВТА пройдут торжественные мероприятия с выносом боевых знамен частей, построением летного, инженерно-технического состава и личного состава частей обеспечения. Командиры частей зачитают праздничные приказы Главнокомандующего ВВС генерал-полковника Александра Зелина, Командующего ВТА генерал-майора Виктора Качалкина.
Лучшим военнослужащим частей ВТА будут вручены награды Министерства обороны, ценные подарки, грамоты, будут объявлены благодарности.
В гарнизонных домах офицеров по окончании торжественных мероприятий состоятся праздничные концерты с выступлением художественных самодеятельности".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=24482

----------


## AC

*Смоленск*
"26 мая 2007 года на аэродроме «Северный» в г. Смоленске пройдут торжественные мероприятия, посвященные 65-й годовщине со дня образования Смоленского военно-транспортного авиационного полка...
...В рамках празднования юбилея, на аэродроме состоится авиационно-спортивный праздник, выставка авиационной и аэродромной техники ВТА, выступление сборной команды ВТА по парашютному спорту и др.".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=24572

----------


## Nazar

в рамках празднования дня Армии в г. Пушкин , по предварительной ( но достоверной) информации, примут участие Миг-31, Миг-25, Су-24, Су-27,  из состава 6ВА.

----------


## Мещеряков Алексей

Кто не попал в Тамбов - не расстраивайтесь. Все прошло крайне скромненько... Кроме липчан (2 мига и 6 сухарей во главе с Харчевским) не было никого... Ни заявленного Квочура, ни традиционных дальников...  :Frown:  
А наобещали то...

----------


## AC

> Кто не попал в Тамбов - расстраивайтесь. Все прошло крайне скромненько... Кроме липчан (2 мига и 6 сухарей во главе с Харчевским) не было никого... Ни заявленного Квочура, ни традиционных дальников...  
> А наобещали то...


А на земле выставляли что-нибудь?

----------


## xerf

> А на земле выставляли что-нибудь?


Сейчас разговаривал с *airwolf*-ом и смотрел снимки. Он провёл время с гораздо большей пользой, чем в прошлом году! Очень много интересных фотографий именно на земле, есть кое-какой креативчик. Приедет - сам расскажет-покажет.

----------


## An-Z

О как! Ждём креатиффчег! Мож народ из Ростова чем порадует!?

----------


## AC

> Сейчас разговаривал с *airwolf*-ом и смотрел снимки. Он провёл время с гораздо большей пользой, чем в прошлом году! Очень много интересных фотографий именно на земле, есть кое-какой креативчик. Приедет - сам расскажет-покажет.


*Ждем с нетерпением!!!*

----------


## Вячеслав

В Ростове довольно неплохо статика была - Су-25, -24, -27, Миг-29 с Зернограда с акульей пастью, Ту-134 "Ростов-на-Дону" (оказывается таких два именных!) 02-синий, Ан-12 бывший именной "Ростов-на-Дону" (имя с эмблемой смыли увы :-( ), Ан-26. Так же Ми-26, -24, -8 (с изображением Георгия победоносца на бронещитке слева кабины) Обилие восьмёрок и "26" за заборами, Ан-12 и -26.
прилетала УБЛ ка №30-красный "Россия"

----------


## airwolf

> Сейчас разговаривал с *airwolf*-ом и смотрел снимки. Он провёл время с гораздо большей пользой, чем в прошлом году! Очень много интересных фотографий именно на земле, есть кое-какой креативчик. Приедет - сам расскажет-покажет.


Приехал!!! Вот пока "креативчег"-точнее калибровщик  :Smile:   + Мария Раскова + АН-12 из Тиски + АН-26 - Украинка  :Smile:   Извените ребят щас времени нет попожже выложу всё,что нафоткал  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Great photos airwolf!
From which squadron does come the camouflaged An-26 (red 54)?

От которого авиаотряда приходит закамуфлированное An-26 (красный цвет 54)?

----------


## An-Z

airwolf - зачот! Ан-24 -пятибальный, принадлежит он скорей всего тамбовской авиабазе.. как и большинство Ан-26 "стратегов", надо ловить его в воздухе.. и то что М.Раскову не забыли- тоже радует!

----------


## airwolf

> Great photos airwolf!
> From which squadron does come the camouflaged An-26 (red 54)?
> 
> От которого авиаотряда приходит закамуфлированное An-26 (красный цвет 54)?


AN-26 laboratory. Tambov ai. As the phrase goes "Kalibrovshik"  :Smile:

----------


## Foxhound

Ну Жень просто шикарно! Не зря съездил! :Smile:

----------


## Вячеслав

Ну ни фигасе! Вот бы в прошлом году они такое выставили! Супер, "Марина Раскова" - обалденно!  :Eek:   :Smile:

----------


## Foxhound

Да, количество и качество Живописи в ВВС растет! Наверно это свидетельствует о чем-то положительном! :Biggrin:   :Smile:  

Уже теперь не просто маленькие эмблемки малюют, что в 90-х считалось бы уже большим свершением! Ан-26 целиком перекрасили-не знаю хоть как-то это соотносится с уставными положениями и стандартами ВВС, но на моей памяти это больше всего напоминает окраску(Штатную!) Ан-26 ВВС Польши, действующую в настоящее время.
http://www.airliners.net/open.file?i...P&photo_nr=134

----------


## xerf

> Приехал!!! Вот пока "креативчег"... Извините ребят щас времени нет попожже выложу всё,что нафоткал...


Чем так похабно фотки пожал? Над "Мариной Расковой" всё небо в квадратиках...

Ему сегодня в ночное, пассажиропотоки разруливать... Он и так прямо с поезда бросился к компу! А там есть чего посмотреть!

----------


## AC

> From which squadron does come the camouflaged An-26 (red 54)?
> От которого авиаотряда приходит закамуфлированное An-26 (красный цвет 54)?


1449th airbase.

----------


## AC

> airwolf - зачот! Ан-24 -пятибальный, принадлежит он скорей всего тамбовской авиабазе...


А это разве Ан-*24*?

*P.S.:* Может быть чтоит завести отдельную ветку про Тамбов в "Фото-Видео"?

----------


## An-Z

> А это разве Ан-*24*?
> 
> *P.S.:* Может быть чтоит завести отдельную ветку про Тамбов в "Фото-Видео"?


Прастите пенсионера, заговариваюс.. 
Конечно надо  давать этот материал отдельной темой именно в фото.

----------


## airwolf

> А это разве Ан-*24*?
> 
> *P.S.:* Может быть чтоит завести отдельную ветку про Тамбов в "Фото-Видео"?


Милости просим- Тамбов  :Smile:  
Всем спасибо-за спасибо. Именно такое незначительное спасибо заставляет браться за камеру,а не просто так ходить и глазеть(хотя крайнее мне нравится больше)  :Smile:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## AC

*От чё творится то! :-)))*
29 мая 2007 /AVIA.RU/
"К празднованию 75-летия гражданской авиации Приморья авиакомпания приготовила подарок для фотографов - любителей и знатоков авиационной техники, среди которых немало так называемых споттеров. 
Для них будет организована фотосессия на летном поле, а моделями будут самолеты разных типов при выруливании, взлете и посадке. 
Споттеры - не просто фотографы. Многие знают об авиации больше, чем иной сотрудник авиационной администрации. Настоящие споттеры не только делают фотографии, они становятся летописцами и историками, свидетелями расцвета и заката авиакомпаний, появления и схода с линий самолетов. Именно для них, в первую очередь, и организуется фотосессия в аэропорту 'Владивосток'. 
Приветствуется участие и всех остальных любителей фотографии. Неважно, насколько 'крут' ваш фотоаппарат, главное - это мастерство, желание поймать интересный ракурс и искренняя любовь к авиации".
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1180418810

----------


## boyan

Ссылки на фото с Ростова
http://sharepix.ru/1484fu27
http://sharepix.ru/14855e27
http://sharepix.ru/1486qy27
http://sharepix.ru/14878a27
http://sharepix.ru/14883z27
http://sharepix.ru/1489up27
http://sharepix.ru/14907527
http://sharepix.ru/1491r027
http://sharepix.ru/1492hf27
http://sharepix.ru/1493tk27
http://sharepix.ru/1494jh27

туда еще Foxbat собирался, может побольше наснимал.

----------


## AC

> Ссылки на фото с Ростова
> туда еще Foxbat собирался, может побольше наснимал.


*boyan*, так это *Вы!?*
http://sharepix.ru/1492hf27
 :Eek:   :Biggrin:

----------


## boyan

:Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  
А разве не видно !! :Biggrin:  
Я же не говорил, что это мои фотки.

----------


## AC

*ВВС зовут в Кант:*
Служба информации и общественных связей ВВС проводит аккредитацию и выезд представителей СМИ на авиабазу "Кант"
Служба информации и общественных связей ВВС проводит аккредитацию и выезд представителей СМИ на авиабазу «Кант», где 1 июня пройдет открытие средней общеобразовательной школы для детей военнослужащих этой базы... Откроет школу заместитель главнокомандующего ВВС по ПВО генерал-лейтенант Вадим Волковицкий.
Вылет представителей СМИ – 30 и 31 мая 2007 года с аэродромов «Чкаловский» (Московская обл.) и «Кольцово» (Екатеринбург).
Справки и аккредитация по телефону:
8(495) 261-43-51 (Москва) до 15.00  29.05.07
8(3132) 2-34-94 (Кант) до 15.00  31.05.07 (Алексей Миронов)
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=24614

----------


## AC

*И еще много куда ВВС зовут... План полетов на июнь:*
Служба информации и общественных связей ВВС в июне месяце планирует проведение следующих мероприятий

*1 июня* – Информационное обеспечение праздничных мероприятий, посвященных Дню ВТА; Место проведения: *Москва*.

*1-2 июня* – Информационное обеспечение передачи Су-27 УБ с завода ОАО «Иркут» в Дальневосточное объединение ВВС и ПВО; Место проведения: *Иркутск*.

*1-2 июня* – Информационное обеспечение праздничных мероприятий, посвященных 65-летию Ленинградского объединения ВВС и ПВО; Место проведения: *Санкт-Петербург*.

*4-16 июня* – Информационное обеспечение сборов молодых летчиков ВТА с полетами самолетов ВТА; Место проведения: п.*Сеща* (Брянская область) и г.*Оренбург*.

*5-8 июня* – Информационное обеспечение контрольной проверки Дальневосточного объединения ВВС и ПВО; Место проведения: *Хабаровск*.

*6 июня* – Информационное обеспечение рабочей поездки ГК ВВС в Ахтубинский гарнизон; Место проведения: *Ахтубинск* (Астраханский область).

*11-16 июня* – Информационное обеспечение учебно-методического сбора со старшими офицерами объединений по ПДП и выживанию, преподавателями вузов по ПДП и инструкторами центров выживания; Место проведения: *Краснодарский край*.

*15-18 июня* – Информационное обеспечение сбора по боевому слаживанию личного состава РАГ в Судане на базе Торжокского центра; Место проведения: *Торжок* (Тверская область).

*25 июня-1 июля* – Информационное обеспечение КШУ Ленинградского объединения ВВС и ПВО и 16 ВА; Место проведения: *Санкт-Петербург*.

*29 июня* – Информационное обеспечение мероприятий, посвященных дню создания полка самолетов-заправщиков ДА; Место проведения: *Рязань*.

Организуются выезды представителей СМИ в части, авиагарнизоны ВВС:
Уральского объединения ВВС и ПВО (Екатеринбург) (в течение июня); 
Дальневосточного объединения ВВС и ПВО (Хабаровск) (в течение июня); 
Сибирского объединения ВВС и ПВО (Новосибирск) (в течение июня); 
Ленинградского объединения ВВС и ПВО (Санкт-Петербург) (в течение июня)); 
Липецкий авиационный центр боевого применения и переучивания летного состава (в течение июня); 
а/г Чкаловский (в течение июня); 
а/г Энгельс (в течение июня); 
а/г Украинка (Благовещенский край) (в течение июня); 
авиабаза «Кант» (Киргизия) (в течение июня). 
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=24651

----------


## AC

*Авиация МЧС летает в Раменском/Жуковском:*
"9 июня на аэродроме ЛИИ им. М.М. Громова пройдет ежегодный смотр авиации МЧС РФ, работу которой обеспечивает Центральная авиационная база МЧС РФ, расположенная в Жуковском. 
Все желающие смогут увидеть самолеты и вертолеты, которые принимали участие в ликвидации крупных аварий и катастроф, тушили лесных пожаров, доставляли гуманитарные грузы, а также эвакуировали людей из пострадавших районов. 
Ожидается, что принимать парад авиации будет министр ЧС РФ Сергей Шойгу, сообщает пресс-служба администрации Жуковского".
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1180953366

----------


## Han_s

фотки с авиашоу в Пушкине 2-го июня...








остальное тут:
http://sharepix.ru/folder-438h-Han.html

тут немного так наделали их миллион =)

----------


## AC

> фотки с авиашоу в Пушкине 2-го июня...
> http://sharepix.ru/folder-438h-Han.html
> тут немного так наделали их миллион =)


Ветка ж есть специальная в разделе "Фото-Видео":
Авиационный праздник в Пушкине
 :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

> *Авиация МЧС летает в Раменском/Жуковском:*
> "9 июня на аэродроме ЛИИ им. М.М. Громова пройдет ежегодный смотр авиации МЧС РФ, работу которой обеспечивает Центральная авиационная база МЧС РФ, расположенная в Жуковском. 
> Все желающие смогут увидеть самолеты и вертолеты, которые принимали участие в ликвидации крупных аварий и катастроф, тушили лесных пожаров, доставляли гуманитарные грузы, а также эвакуировали людей из пострадавших районов. 
> Ожидается, что принимать парад авиации будет министр ЧС РФ Сергей Шойгу, сообщает пресс-служба администрации Жуковского".
> http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1180953366


А как туда попасть можно будет? Кто знает?
А то они в "пойме" усиленно тренируются  :Smile:

----------


## boyan

2airwolf
А зачем шасси отрезали на 8347 картинке?

----------


## airwolf

> 2airwolf
> А зачем шасси отрезали на 8347 картинке?


Там с шасси ещё 4 картинки  :Tongue:   могу вообще половину вертолёта отрезать  :Biggrin:  
Суть вопроса не понята. :Cool:

----------


## Вячеслав

Поправка в крайнюю новость про показ МЧС - в приглашении всех желающих забыли добавить три слова - приглашенные и аккридитованные гости  :Mad:  
Хотя, тут никто не мешает фоткать с обратной стороны поля..... :Rolleyes:

----------


## AC

> А как туда попасть можно будет? Кто знает?
> А то они в "пойме" усиленно тренируются


А какой бортовой нумер у ентого "сокола Шойгу"?  :Smile:

----------


## boyan

2airwolf
Прошу прощения, не разглядел. Он с другой стороны холма оказывается :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

> А какой бортовой нумер у ентого "сокола Шойгу"?


RA-31073  :Smile:  




> 2airwolf
> Прошу прощения, не разглядел. Он с другой стороны холма оказывается


Ничего страшного  :Smile:  я сегодня был с той стороны холма,но как на зло полётов не было.

Напоминаю-9 июня показ авиации МЧС в Жуковском
12 июня 2007 года АПГ "Русские Витязи" выполнят комплекс демонстрационного пилотажа над Саранском.
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1181106744

----------


## AC

> RA-31073


Спасиба...

----------


## AC

*Монино грандиозно летает 11 августа!!!*
"Праздничные мероприятия, посвященные 95-летию Военно-воздушных сил пройдут 10-11 августа в Москве и Подмосковье.
10 августа планируется проведение торжественного собрания и праздничного концерта в Театре Российской армии.
11 августа на аэродроме Монино планируется поведение авиационного праздника с участием авиационных групп высшего пилотажа Военно-воздушных сил, «Русские витязи» на самолетах Су-27, «Стрижи» на самолетах МиГ-29, «Беркуты» на вертолетах Ми-24, «Черные акулы» на вертолетах Ка-50.
Спортсмены центрального спортивного клуба ВВС выполнят показательные полеты на вертолетах Ми-2, Ми-8. Участники праздника увидят горизонтальный пролет в совметсном боевом порядке самолетов: Су-24, Су-25, Су-27, МиГ-29, МиГ-31, Ан-12, Ан-24, Ан-26, Ан-22(Антей), Ан-124 «Руслан», Ту-22, Ту-95, Ту-160 и вертолетов Ми-8, Ми-24, Ми-26.
На наземных площадках будет представлена техника тыловых подразделений, Радиотехнических войск, Зенитно-ракетных войск, в том числе знаменитый ЗРК – С-300. В музее ВВС будет развернута экспозиция посвященная 95-летию ВВС.
Праздничные мероприятия посвященные 95-летию ВВС пройдут во всех объединениях, соединениях, частях и ВУЗах ВВС".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=25865

----------


## boyan

> *Монино грандиозно летает 11 августа!!!*
> "Праздничные мероприятия, посвященные 95-летию Военно-воздушных сил пройдут 10-11 августа в Москве и Подмосковье.
> 10 августа планируется проведение торжественного собрания и праздничного концерта в Театре Российской армии.
> 11 августа на аэродроме Монино планируется поведение авиационного праздника с участием авиационных групп высшего пилотажа Военно-воздушных сил, «Русские витязи» на самолетах Су-27, «Стрижи» на самолетах МиГ-29, «Беркуты» на вертолетах Ми-24, «Черные акулы» на вертолетах Ка-50.
> Спортсмены центрального спортивного клуба ВВС выполнят показательные полеты на вертолетах Ми-2, Ми-8. Участники праздника увидят горизонтальный пролет в совметсном боевом порядке самолетов: Су-24, Су-25, Су-27, МиГ-29, МиГ-31, Ан-12, Ан-24, Ан-26, Ан-22(Антей), Ан-124 «Руслан», Ту-22, Ту-95, Ту-160 и вертолетов Ми-8, Ми-24, Ми-26.
> На наземных площадках будет представлена техника тыловых подразделений, Радиотехнических войск, Зенитно-ракетных войск, в том числе знаменитый ЗРК – С-300. В музее ВВС будет развернута экспозиция посвященная 95-летию ВВС.
> Праздничные мероприятия посвященные 95-летию ВВС пройдут во всех объединениях, соединениях, частях и ВУЗах ВВС".
> http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=25865


У нас появилась пилотажная группа "Черные акулы"?

----------


## AC

> У нас появилась пилотажная группа "Черные акулы"?


*Некотрые источники указывали на ее наличие и в прошлом:*
"Рудых Александр Витальевич 
Герой Российской Федерации
Выпускник Сызранского высшего военного авиационного училища лётчиков 1976 года. Заместитель начальника отдела управления армейской авиации, Заслуженный военный лётчик, лётчик – снайпер. 
С 1991 года в составе пилотажной группы «Беркуты» на вертолётах Ми-24П и *с 1997 года в составе группы «Чёрные акулы» на вертолёте Ка-50 неоднократно принимал участие в сложном групповом пилотаже.* 
Указом Президента Российской Федерация в октябре 2004 года полковнику Рудых Александру Витальевичу за мужество и героизм, проявленные при проведении войсковых испытаний новой авиационной техники, присвоено звание Героя Российской Федерации".  
http://svvaul.ru/index.php?name=Html...ite=rudih.html
 :Smile:

----------


## boyan

> *Некотрые источники указывали на ее наличие и в прошлом:*


Да кто такой Рудых я отлично знаю, только вот в 1997 году было только 4 или 5 Ка-50-х, и из них сразу из всех сделали пилотажную группу?
Или ее только формально создали? Может бортовые номера известны?

----------


## boyan

Поискал в инете тоже никаких ссылок. Я так понимаю боевая пилотажная группа - это борта приписанный к определенной части, утвержденный штат летчиков, определенная раскраска символика и т.д.. А если пара машин демонстрирует пилотаж, то это просто групповой пилотаж.

----------


## airwolf

27 июня Пилотажные группы с Кубинки улетают в Питер
28 июня и 1 июля показ на МВМС-2007 в Питере. 
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1182404310

----------


## airwolf

Завта 27 июна сосоится показ "Русских Витязей" над Звенигородом
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1182842111

----------


## Snake

Кто знает какая авиатехника будет выставлена на показ? какая летать?

----------


## AC

*Вот еще кто летит к нам в августе!!!*
"В августе 2007 года [на учениях "Мирная миссия-2007".-- *АС*] в Челябинской области под городом Чебаркулем ...*Китай представит ... истребители-бомбардировщики J7 (8 штук)*. Наши - 6 военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-86 [видимо, Ил-76.-- *АС*], 32 боевых вертолета...".
http://www.izvestia.ru/armia2/article3105609/
Интересно, где китайцев и наше хозяйство будут в том районе сажать? Шагол?... Упрун?... Большое Савино?...

----------


## AC

*Программа "Стрижей" и "Витязей" на июнь-июль:*
"Пилотажные группы «Русские витязи» на самолетах Су-27 и «Стрижи» на самолетах МиГ-29 сегодня, после проведения тренировки на аэродроме Кубинка, вылетают в Санкт-Петербург на аэродром Левашово, где примут участие в III Международном Военно-морском салоне.
Прославленные летчики покажут свое мастерство в небе Санкт-Петербурга 28 июня и 1 июля.
Участники и гости салона увидят одиночный и групповой пилотаж «Русских витязей» и «Стрижей». 
30 июня они покажут свое мастерство в небе Петрозаводска, где посвятят свое выступление ветеранам Великой Отечественной Войны, защищавшим и освободившим Карелию, а также 230-летию Петрозаводска.
В июле «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи» продемонстрируют фигуры высшего пилотажа в подмосковном Ступино и  Магнитогорске.
21-22 июля «Стрижи» порадуют участников праздника в Новосибирске, посвященного 65-летию Сибирского объединения ВВС и ПВО".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26116

----------


## airwolf

> 21-22 июля «Стрижи» порадуют участников праздника в Новосибирске, посвященного 65-летию Сибирского объединения ВВС и ПВО".


При чём Стрижи будут выступать на зубастых МиГ-29 авиабазы Домна.
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1182840813

----------


## AC

> При чём Стрижи будут выступать на зубастых МиГ-29 авиабазы Домна.
> http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1182840813


А летать будут с Ельцовки наверняка? Вот бы их там кто-нибудь на земле поснимал...  :Eek:

----------


## Евгений

По информации от руководства ЦМ ВВС авиашоу состоится 12 августа

----------


## AC

*ВВС зовут в Торжок и Мигалово:*
Служба информации и общественных связей Военно-воздушных сил приглашает представителей СМИ
Служба информации и общественных связей Военно-воздушных сил проводит аккредитацию представителей российских СМИ на мероприятия по обеспечению ротации личного состава российской авиационной группы, убывающей в республику Судан. Мероприятия будут проходить в городах Тверь (аэродром отправки), Торжок.
Аккредитация проводится до 12.00 2 июля 2007 года
по телефонам (495)525-9171, (495)261-4351
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26142

----------


## AC

*В Вольск приглашают -- на интереснейший объект:*
"15 июля 2007 года на базе авиаганизона Вольск (Саратовская область) состоится празднование 50-летия Воздухоплавательного испытательного Центра. 
В ходе праздничных мероприятий пройдет День открытых дверей, где приглашенные и гости праздника совершат экскурсию по музею части и объектам военного городка. Для них так же состоится праздничный концерт военного оркестра Вольского гарнизона и эстрадных коллективов.
За свою 50-летнюю историю центр прошел этапы взлета и спада своей деятельности, но сегодня можно с уверенностью сказать – отечественному военному воздухоплаванию быть.
Центр за прошедшие годы стал единственной в стране кузницей по подготовке кадров по воздухоплавательным специальностям.
С 2000 года в центре проводятся первые в его истории испытания и опытная эксплуатация дирижаблей «Аэростатика-01» и «Аэростатика-02». За этот период подготовлено 10 пилотов, 3 из них допущены к полетам в качестве пилотов-инструкторов...".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26210

----------


## AC

*ВВС РФ -- план полетов на июль:*
Служба информации и общественных связей ВВС в июле 2007 года планирует проведение следующих мероприятий c участием представителей российских СМИ: 
Информационное обеспечение празднования 65-летия Сибирского объединения ВВС и ПВО (*20-22 июля*)
Информационное обеспечение участия пилотажных групп «Русские витязи», «Стрижи» в авиационных праздниках в городах Ступино, Новосибирск, Мончегорск. (в течение месяца)
Информационное обеспечение рабочей поездки ГК ВВС в Уральское объединение ВВС и ПВО (*4-7 июля*)
Информационное обеспечение командно-штабного мобилизационного учения с ВВА им. Ю.А.Гагарина (*4-7 июля*)
Информационное обеспечение командно-штабных учений с тылом ВВС «Крыло - 2007» (*10-12 июля*)
Информационное обеспечение поездки ГК ВВС в Дальневосточное объединение ВВС и ПВО (*20-21 июля*)
Информационное обеспечение участия ВВС в КШУ с органами управления – участниками совместного антитеррористического учения вооруженных сил стран ШОС (г. Чебаркуль) (*25-28 июля*)
Информационное обеспечение рабочей поездки ГК ВВС в Ростовское объединение ВВС и ПВО. (*31 июля*)
Информационное обеспечение проведения сборов слушателей военных кафедр гражданских вузов на базе Центра переподготовки РТВ (г. Владимир). (*20-25 июля*)
Информационное обеспечение КШТ с органами управления соединений и воинских частей ВТА. (в течение месяца)
Информационное обеспечение 55-летия Сибирского объединения ВВС и ПВО. (*19-21 июля*)
Информационное обеспечение 50-летия Воздухоплавательного испытательного центра 929 ГЛИЦ. (*10-15 июля*)

Организуются выезды представителей СМИ в части и авиагарнизоны ВВС:
Уральского объединения ВВС и ПВО (Екатеринбург, Чебаркуль) 
Дальневосточного объединения ВВС и ПВО (Хабаровск) 
Сибирского объединения ВВС и ПВО (Новосибирск) 
а/г Чкаловский, Монино 
Северо-Кавказского объединения 
авиабаза «Кант» (Киргизия) 
Ступино, Тверь, Торжок, Кубинка 
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26208

----------


## AC

В районе 3-4 августа намечается очередной День открытых дверей в Кубинке по случаю годовщины 16 ВА.
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1182841154

----------


## Юрий

> В районе 3-4 августа намечается очередной День открытых дверей в Кубинке по случаю годовщины 16 ВА.
> http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1182841154


Уважаемый АС! К сожалению вряд ли в это время смогу выбраться. 
Если будете там, нащелкайте снимков?! Очень любопытно будет посмотреть!

----------


## AC

> Уважаемый АС! К сожалению вряд ли в это время смогу выбраться. 
> Если будете там, нащелкайте снимков?! Очень любопытно будет посмотреть!


За себя не ручаюсь (мне трудно планировать свое время за месяц), но уверен, что многие с форума туда подтянутся -- так что фотки точно будут...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## AC

> *Вот еще кто летит к нам в августе!!!*
> "В августе 2007 года [на учениях "Мирная миссия-2007".-- *АС*] в Челябинской области под городом Чебаркулем ...*Китай представит ... истребители-бомбардировщики J7 (8 штук)*. Наши - 6 военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-86 [видимо, Ил-76.-- *АС*], 32 боевых вертолета...".
> http://www.izvestia.ru/armia2/article3105609/
> Интересно, где китайцев и наше хозяйство будут в том районе сажать? Шагол?... Упрун?... Большое Савино?...


Ого! Оказывается Китай выставляет на эти учения даже больше авиации, чем Россия (???):
"...Российскую Федерацию на учении будут представлять около 2000 военнослужащих общевойсковых подразделений, Воздушно-десантных войск, Министерства внутренних дел, а также Пограничной службы ФСБ РФ. Около 2700 российских военнослужащих будут обеспечивать учение. Также будет задействовано 36 летательных аппаратов.
Со стороны Китайской народной республики будет задействовано около 1700 военнослужащих и 46 летательных аппаратов...".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26255

"...КНР для "Мирной миссии-2007" выделяет 1600 человек, а также серьезную боевую технику - 8 новейших истребителей-бомбардировщиков J-7, 6 военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-76, 32 вертолета (по 16 транспортно-десантных Ми-17 и ударных В-7), 40 боевых машин пехоты и 14 бронетранспортеров, 18 орудий калибром свыше 100 мм...".
http://www.vpk-news.ru/article.asp?p...ticles.army_03

"...Со стороны России для ведения разведки будут использованы беспилотные летательные аппараты, вертолеты Ми-8, Ми-24, Ми-28Н, а также штурмовики Су-25. От китайской стороны будут применены истребители-бомбардировщики G-7А, вертолеты G-9 и Ми-17...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2007/07/05_07/1_04.html

"...Сосредоточение начнется с 27 июля потому, что для прибытия войск и доставки боевой техники китайской стороны в район учения, порядка 40-50 летательных аппаратов должны осуществить перелет из Китая в Россию – а это около 2,5 тысяч километров. Железнодорожные эшелоны с войсками стран ШОС будут прибывать в Челябинскую область с 1 по 4 августа...".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26498

"92 летательных аппарата будут задействованы в "Мирной миссии 2007"
В ходе проведения совместного военного учения «Мирная миссия-2007», которое пройдет в Челябинской области будет задействовано 92 летательных аппарата. От Китайской народной Республики: самолеты военно-транспортной авиации 6 – Ил-76, истребительно-бомбардировочной авиации 8 – JH-7A, вертолетов армейской авиации 16 JG-9W и 16 Ми-17.
От Российской Федерации будет задействовано: 6 Ил-76, 9 Су-25, 13 Ми-24, 18 Ми-8.
В рамках учения авиация будет задействована в семи эпизодах и проведет: разведку, огневое поражение, высадку аэромобильных групп и прикрытие, огневое поражение противника и т.д.
Планируется, что самолеты Ил-76 десантируют более 20 единиц техники и более 200 десантников.
Прибытие первых самолетов из Китая запланировано на аэродромы Шагол и Упрун 27-28 июля.
На одном из самолетов Ил-76 КНР командиром корабля будет женщина".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26661

----------


## airwolf

Поступила информация,что в эту субботу будет показ в Ступино!! "Стрижи" и "Русские Витязи"
ВНИМАНИЕ-инфу пока не подтвердили -так что повнимательнее!!!!!!!

----------


## airwolf

> Поступила информация,что в эту субботу будет показ в Ступино!! "Стрижи" и "Русские Витязи"
> ВНИМАНИЕ-инфу пока не подтвердили -так что повнимательнее!!!!!!!


Поддтверждают показ!!! Следите за темой http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...m=1183483498/0

----------


## AC

А в Севастополе будет чего летать на День ВМФ, как обычно?

----------


## Вячеслав

Время начала-то какое? Не самих пилотажников а всего в целом?

----------


## 9-13

> А в Севастополе будет чего летать на День ВМФ, как обычно?


Скорей всего, всё будет по старой программе. Главный вопрос: будут или нет Су-24...

----------


## AC

> Главный вопрос: будут или нет Су-24...


А што так?  :Confused:

----------


## Юрий

ВВС проведут сборы экипажей истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31


http://lenta.ru/news/2007/07/04/mig/

----------


## AC

На МАКСе покажут серийный Су-34:

9 июля 2007 /Русская Служба Новостей/ 
"Серийный фронтовой бомбардировщик "Су-34" будет продемонстрирован на Международном авиакосмическом салоне МАКС-2007, который пройдет в августе в Подмосковье. 
Как передает "Интерфакс", первый этап испытаний самолета завершился в прошлом году, после чего Новосибирское авиационное производственное объединение приступило к производству установочной партии самолетов. Одна из этих машин и будет продемонстрирована в Жуковском...".
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1183971748

----------


## AC

*Дальний Восток!!! Ту-160 перебазированы в Украинку, автострадные посадки, полеты Су-27СМ в Хабаровске!*
В учениях "Крыло-2007" примут участие самолеты Дальней авиации России Ту-160
Самолеты Дальней авиации Ту-160 с авиабазы Энгельс (Саратовская обл.) сегодня перелетели на авиабазу Украинка, где с 10 по 12 июля примут участие в проведении учений «Крыло-2007» с тылом ВВС, которые проводит начальник Тыла Вооруженных Сил РФ – заместитель министра обороны РФ генерал армии Владимир Исаков.
В ходе маневров будет отработано более 100 эпизодов по особенностям тылового обеспечения ВВС.
Тыловики ВВС отработают вопросы охраны и обороны аэродромов, их восстановление, вопросы обеспечения полетов.
Летчики совершат имитацию посадки самолетов Су-27СМ и вертолетов Ми-8, Ми-24 на автостраду Хабаровск-Комсомольск.
На аэродроме Хабаровск пройдут демонстрационные полеты четырех Су-27 СМ.
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26398

Пилоты самолетов Су-27СМ отработают приземление на автотрассу Хабаровск - Комсомольск-на-Амуре во время учений с тылом ВВС "Крыло-2007", сообщил РИА Новости по телефону помощник главкома ВВС полковник Александр Дробышевский.
"Самолеты Су-27СМ и вертолеты Ми-8 и Ми-24 выполнят имитацию (посадки) и несколько (реальных) посадок на автостраду Хабаровск - Комсомольск", - сказал Дробышевский.
По его словам, во время учений, которые проходят в Хабаровском крае с 10 по 12 июля под руководством начальника тыла Вооруженных сил РФ - замминистра обороны РФ Владимира Исакова, специалисты отработают более 100 эпизодов тылового обеспечения ВВС, таких, как охрана и оборона аэродромов, их восстановление и вопросы обеспечения полетов.
В свою очередь, помощник командующего Дальневосточным объединением ВВС и ПВО Сергей Роща сообщил, что на Дальнем Востоке столь крупные учения проводятся впервые, а в России учений ВВС и ПВО такого масштаба не было 25 лет.
http://www.oborona.ru/tnews/?id=3015373

Крупномасштабные авиационно-тыловые учения "Крыло - 2007" начинаются во вторник в Хабаровском крае, сообщил РИА Новости помощник командующего Дальневосточным объединением ВВС и ПВО по связям с общественностью Сергей Роща...
"Одна из целей учений - показать возможности техники, которая есть на вооружении в ВВС и ПВО на Дальнем Востоке, и сделать вывод о целесообразности ее замены на более современную. Около половины машин эксплуатируется уже давно", - сказал Роща.
По его словам, учения пройдут в Хабаровске и под Комсомольском-на-Амуре на трех военных аэродромах. Кроме того, на аэродромном участке трассы Хабаровск-Комсомольск будет проведена имитация посадки модернизированного самолета Су-27СМ, транспортного вертолета Ми-26 и двух боевых вертолетов Ми-24.
На аэродроме под Комсомольском летчики продемонстрируют выход из-под удара, более 20 бомбардировщиков будут взлетать с аэродрома каждые 40 секунд. "В Хабаровске свое мастерство покажет пилотажная группа Липецкого учебного центра переучивания летного состава", - сообщил собеседник агентства.
http://www.oborona.ru/tnews/?id=3015367

"В ходе проведения учений в ходе ВВС "Крыло-2007" запланирована работа в Комсомольске-на-Амуре. На аэродроме "Падали" работники ВВС будут совершенствовать свое мастерство в развертывании авиационно-технической базы и организации вопросов тылового обеспечения. На аэродроме "Хурба" будут отработаны вопросы обеспечения нападения и захвата воздушного судна. 
Летчики покажут свое мастерство ухода из-под удара ракет по аэродрому. 12 июля на 90-м километре участка дороги "Хабаровск - Комсомольск-на-Амуре" будут развернуты элементы тылового обеспечения: госпиталь, столовая, части ГСН. Мы давно уже этого не делали, потому что такие учения не проводились Министерством обороны".
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1184138998

----------


## AC

*В ближайшие 3 дня "Стрижи" летают в Магнитогорске:*
"...Прилет в Магнитку - [сегодня] 11.10 мск (13.10 местн). 11 июля - предварительная, 12 июля - тренировка над городом, 13 июля в 20.00 местн. авиапоказ над городом...".
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1182840543

Первые фото с Магнитки уже есть:
http://photo.strizhi.info/v/krasvoenlet/Svetlana_002/

----------


## airwolf

21 июля пройдет воздушный праздник,на аэродроме Толмачево, где будет развернута экспозиция авиационной техники и техники ПВО, РТВ.

В небе Новосибирска свое мастерство покажут Сибирские летчики и летчики прославленной пилотажной группы «Стрижи» на самолетах МиГ-29.
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1182840813

----------


## Sergy

Иваново-2007, 04.08

http://www.prs.ru/news/?id=2844&print=on

----------


## AC

*Липецкие Су-27 летают на Селигере:*
"...20-21 июля пилотажная группа «Соколы России» под руководством заслуженного летчика РФ генерал-майора Александра Харчевского из Липецкого центра подготовки и переучивания летного состава на 6-ти самолетах Су-27 примет участие в 5-м образовательном Всероссийском форуме молодежного антифашистского движения «Наши» на озере Селигер.
Прославленные Липецкие асы покажут над озером одиночный и групповой пилотаж, проведут несколько воздушных боев 1 против 5, 2 на 2 и т. д. ...".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26823

----------


## AC

> ВВС проведут сборы экипажей истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31
> http://lenta.ru/news/2007/07/04/mig/


*Pilot* анонсировал фоторепортаж со сборов в Саваслейке:
http://pilot.strizhi.info/2007/07/18/4222

----------


## AC

> В районе 3-4 августа намечается очередной День открытых дверей в Кубинке по случаю годовщины 16 ВА.
> http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1182841154


*Уточнение по годовщине 16 ВА в Кубинке -- суббота, 4 авгутса:*
"Служба информации и общественных связей ВВС проводит аккредитацию представителей средств массовой информации на проведение торжественных и праздничных мероприятий посвященных 65 летию со дня образования 16 Воздушной армии.
Праздничные мероприятия пройдут 4 августа на аэродроме «Кубинка» где для гостей праздник организован наземный показ авиационной техники стоящей на вооружении объединения, а в небе «Кубинки» покажут свое мастерство асы 16 Воздушной армии, в том числе знаменитые «Русские Витязи» и  «Стрижи».
На праздник приглашено более 1500 авиаторов ветеранов Великой Отечественной Войны.
В празднике примет участие ГК ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26855

----------


## Sergy

> *Липецкие Су-27 летают на Селигере:*
> "...20-21 июля пилотажная группа «Соколы России» под руководством заслуженного летчика РФ генерал-майора Александра Харчевского из Липецкого центра подготовки и переучивания летного состава на 6-ти самолетах Су-27 примет участие в 5-м образовательном Всероссийском форуме молодежного антифашистского движения «Наши» на озере Селигер.
> Прославленные Липецкие асы покажут над озером одиночный и групповой пилотаж, проведут несколько воздушных боев 1 против 5, 2 на 2 и т. д. ...".
> http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26823


21 июля не летали.
Зато летали вертушки с Малино (в новостях много пишут, по какому поводу летали).
По селигерским слухам, липецкие будут завтра, 24.07

ЗЫ. Фото вертолетов можно выкладывать?

----------


## AC

> 21 июля не летали.
> Зато летали вертушки с Малино (в новостях много пишут, по какому поводу летали).
> ЗЫ. Фото вертолетов можно выкладывать?


Малинские Ми-8 "крутили пилотаж" над Селигером???  :Eek:

----------


## Вячеслав

Иванова с Медведевым стерегли, штоб их террористы не постреляли )))))

----------


## FLOGGER

> Иванова с Медведевым стерегли, штоб их террористы не постреляли )))))


Браво!
Они там летали для т.н. " наших". А если я там не был, значит я уже не наш? Прошу прощения за оффтоп.

----------


## AC

*Ашулук летает в середине августа:*
"...Будет проведена проверка готовности к проведению 2-го этапа учений объединенной системы ПВО СНГ «Боевое содружество - 2007», который пройдет на полигоне Ашулук, Астраханской области с 13 по 24 августа.
Во втором этапе учений примут участие Республика Армения, Беларусь, Киргизия, Российская Федерация.
В учении будут задействованы ЗРК С-300, С-125, С-75, самолеты Су-24, Су-25, Су-27, МиГ-29, МиГ-31".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=27131

----------


## AC

> У нас появилась пилотажная группа "Черные акулы"?


*Монино, 11 августа: подтвержден групповой пилотаж на Ка-50:*
"Пилотажная группа «Беркуты» на вертолетах МИ-24 и «Черные акулы» на вертолетах КА-50 на аэродроме Торжок завершают подготовку авиационной программы, которую будут демонстрировать 11 августа в подмосковном Монино, где пройдет авиационный праздник посвященный  Дню ВВС. Как отметил начальник 344 центра боевого применения и подготовки личного состава армейской авиации генерал-майор Александр Черняев, летчики подготовили интересную, показательную программу, которая будет посвящена 95 летию Военно-воздушных  сил. «26 июля мы проведем контрольную тренировку и перебазируемся на один из подмосковных аэродромов», - отметил Александр Черняев".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26950

----------


## Набор Букв

Непонятно, на 65-летие 16 ВА будет открытый доступ?

----------


## airwolf

> Непонятно, на 65-летие 16 ВА будет открытый доступ?


Обещали пускать!!!
http://www.strizhi.ru/forums/index.php?act=home

----------


## Sergy

> *Монино, 11 августа: подтвержден групповой пилотаж на Ка-50:*
> «26 июля мы проведем контрольную тренировку и перебазируемся на один из подмосковных аэродромов», - отметил Александр Черняев".
> http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26950


Только что, говорят, над Красногорском прошли "несколько Ми-8, несколько Ми-24, несколько "акул" и один Ми-26".

ЗЫ. А в Иваново, похоже, праздник будет не в сб. (04.08), а в вс. (05.08), и это здорово, поскольку с Кубинкой не пересекается!

----------


## Avia-Man

> ЗЫ. А в Иваново, похоже, праздник будет не в сб. (04.08), а в вс. (05.08), и это здорово, поскольку с Кубинкой не пересекается!


А что будет в Иваново?

----------


## Sergy

> А что будет в Иваново?


http://community.ljgate.com/ru_aviation/548941.html

----------


## Artem2

> Только что, говорят, над Красногорском прошли "несколько Ми-8, несколько Ми-24, несколько "акул" и один Ми-26".
> 
> ЗЫ. А в Иваново, похоже, праздник будет не в сб. (04.08), а в вс. (05.08), и это здорово, поскольку с Кубинкой не пересекается!


Над Красногорском действительно прошли Ми-24 пилотажной группы "Беркуты", один, по-моему, Ми-8, один Ка-50 и один Ми-26. Долетев до МКАД, развернулись на север.

Коллеги, может кто-нибудь более детально просветить, какие мероприятия все-таки будут происходить в Монино и на Чкаловской 11-12 августа, а то информация до сих пор какая-то противоречивая?

----------


## Sergy

> Коллеги, может кто-нибудь более детально просветить, какие мероприятия все-таки будут происходить в Монино и на Чкаловской 11-12 августа, а то информация до сих пор какая-то противоречивая?



http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=25865
Эту ссылку, наверное, видели?

----------


## Artem2

> [url]Эту ссылку, наверное, видели?


Да, видел, но это была новость аж от 20 июня, поэтому что-то могло и измениться  :Rolleyes:

----------


## 154

Если у кого есть ссылки на анонсы за Уралом [эт ведь тоже Россия :) ] поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Sergy

Ну, лично я никакой больше информацией не обладаю, кроме слухов в интернете о том, что:

- вертолеты из Торжка перебазированы на Чкаловский;
- 4.08 над Монино будет тренировка "Стрижей"/"Витязей".

----------


## Foxhound

похоже на самом Чкаловском пока ничего не будет, в лучшем случае на юбилей 8 АД(ОН) в октябре

----------


## Artem2

> похоже на самом Чкаловском пока ничего не будет...


Ясно, спасибо!

----------


## airwolf

9-го,10-го планировались тренировки ЦПАТА над Монино.
Пролёт по маршруту,пилотаж. Может ещё что прилетит?
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1185747978
Споттеры-кому интересно СУ-25-е с Бутурлиновки,которые щас базируются на Кубинке,будут принимать участие в показе над Монино-так что дерзайте ;)

----------


## Sergy

Где-нибудь дни открытых дверей 11-12/18-19.08 будут?

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Где-нибудь дни открытых дверей 11-12/18-19.08 будут?


11-го День ВВС в Монино

----------


## ~Tanch~

Вы не знаете во сколько начало парада и как туда добраться?

----------


## Юрий

> 11-го День ВВС в Монино


Блин, не успеваю. Мужики, кто будет, пожалуйста фото репортаж!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Вы не знаете во сколько начало парада и как туда добраться?


День ВВС в Монино

----------


## ~Tanch~

Спасибо большое

----------


## airwolf

Прошла инфа,что завтра в Монино будет тренировка......

----------


## AC

На Хабаровске-Большом необычная военная активность...
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=224263&postcount=301
...Не к показу ли на день ВВС?  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Вы не знаете во сколько начало парада и как туда добраться?


Как добраться, пишут, в частности, здесь:
http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=47943

----------


## 154

> На Хабаровске-Большом необычная военная активность...
> http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=224263&postcount=301
> ...Не к показу ли на день ВВС?


К показу: состоится в воскресенье 12 августа.

Кто б еще подсказал как отмечать будут День Авиации в Приморье, Амурской области...

----------


## Sergy

> Где-нибудь дни открытых дверей 11-12/18-19.08 будут?


Поскольку никто мне не ответил, отвечаю себе сам :Smile:  

18.08 Мигалово
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=29072

по непроверенным слухам:
18.08 Р-н-Д (Военвед),
19.08 Энгельс, Иркутск

Еще в Екатеринбурге на дне города Липецк летает.

----------


## 9-13

Не полёты, но народ запускать будут в Каче 19-го  :Biggrin: 
Кто не на МАКС - все в Крым!

----------


## AC

*"Стрижи" и "Витязи" летают в Ханты-Мансийске и Одинцово:*
"...5 сентября пилотажная группа «Стрижи» примет участие в праздничных мероприятиях в честь образования города Ханты-Мансийска, а 9 сентября «Стрижи» и «Русские витязи» покажут фигуры высшего пилотажа на праздничном мероприятии в честь 50-летия подмосковного Одинцова".
http://www.oborona.ru/tnews/?id=3017528

----------


## AC

Приглашения ВВС на посещения гарнизонов и частей в сентябре с. г.:
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=29946

----------


## Foxbat

Приглашения для *СМИ*... :Wink:

----------


## AC

> Приглашения для *СМИ*...


Да знаю я тут некоторых на этом форуме, которые как раз СМИ и есть, или легко могут выдать себя за СМИ при необходимости...  :Cool:   :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

*8 сентября "Стрижи" летают в Старом Осколе:*
"Авиационная пилотажная группа российских ВВС «Стрижи» 8 сентября 2007 года продемонстрирует возможности истребителей МиГ-29 в небе над городом Старый Оскол. Авиационный показ приурочен к торжественным мероприятиям по случаю 414 годовщины со дня основания города. 
Жители Старого Оскола увидят комплекс фигур высшего пилотажа на строевых МиГ-29, который неоднократно демонстрировался на различных авиационных показах, в том числе и на Международном аэрокосмическом салоне МАКС 2007 в подмосковном Жуковском. Программа, которая будет показана в небе Старого Оскола, дает наглядное представление об уникальных возможностях этой боевой машины".

----------


## airwolf

Дивизии в Чкаловском исполняется 65 лет

5 октября 2007 г. на территории аэродрома Чкаловский состоятся праздничные мероприятия, посвященные 65 годовщине со дня образования 8 Авиационной дивизии особого назначения. В ходе праздника будет организован наземный показ авиационной техники, стоящей на вооружении дивизии, предполагается показ авиационной техники в воздухе. 
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=31329

----------


## An-Z

> Дивизии в Чкаловском исполняется 65 лет
> 
> .... В ходе праздника будет организован наземный показ авиационной техники, стоящей на вооружении дивизии, предполагается показ авиационной техники в воздухе. ...


Этого не будет, как водится, ограниличились торжественным собранием и открытием комнаты боевой славы...

----------


## airwolf

Администрацией столичного а-п Шереметьево было принято решение об организации дня открытого доступа на перроны аэродрома для фотографов-любителей 9-ого Октября. Мы решили поддержать инициативую а-п Домодедово которым было проведено схожее мероприятие 22-ого Мая.

Детали мероприятия:
9-ое Октября 2007 года (Вторник), с 09:00 до 14:00;
Свободная съемка будет разрешена на перронах у терминала Ш-1;
Вход бесплатный, однако количество участников ограничено до 200 человек по соображениям безопастности;

Что бы принять участие:
Сбор участников в 8:30 утра у Ш-1, напротив входа в зал отлетов, будет установлен большой постер.
При себе иметь пасспорт, необходимую фотоаппаратуру (по желанию). Напонинаем, что все участники мероприятия будут досмотрены службой безопастности аэропрота.

Будем рады видеть вас!

----------


## Sergy

> 21 июля не летали.
> Зато летали вертушки с Малино (в новостях много пишут, по какому поводу летали).
> По селигерским слухам, липецкие будут завтра, 24.07


http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=17148

----------


## Sergy

Мигалово, 01.12.2007г.

http://www.forum-avia.ru/forum/6/5/1...l?topiccount=4

----------


## AC

*Перелет Су-24М2 в Переяславку:*
19 декабря первые шесть модернизированных Су-24 вылетят на военный аэродром «Переяславка» в Дальневосточное объединение ВВС и ПВО с Новосибирского авиационного предприятия им.Чкалова. Прибытие к месту назначения запланировано на 24 декабря.
Бомбардировщики приняты. Проведен облет авиационной техники по специальной программе. Никаких замечаний к техническому состоянию самолетов у летного, инженерно–технического состава нет.
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=35056

----------


## [RUS] MK

http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/we.../94155693.html

----------


## Геннадий

> А у вас бывало такое? Включаете телевизор,а там рассказывают,что в городе "Н" сегодня состоялся авиационный праздник,своё мастерство показали лучшие лётчики....... и т.д.  Так получается,что о всех проводимых мероприятиях мы узнаём уже после того,как они уже были проведенны! И это обидно! :cry:  Так вот,чтоб такого не было и создана эта тема!  Уважаемые форумчане,гости и все любители авиации! Если вдруг вам стало известно,о провидении авиационных праздников,днях открытых дверей,предстоящих полётах и других мероприятиях с участием в показе авиатехники пишите СЮДА!!! :roll:  Думаю не только я буду признателен за предоставленную информацию! :P  :lol:  :D  8)


Откликаюсь на тему топика.
В Канаде в Торонто ежегодное авиашоу - первый выходной сентября. Проходит 2 или 3 дня подряд (показывают одно и то же) и абсолютно бесплатно.

Учитывая не очень большой авиапарк ВВС страны, прилетают летчики и из США. В 2007 г были F16, F22, CF18, CC177, спортивные и учебные самолеты, a также новинка от Bombardier Q400.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Может кто сфоткал? http://mil.ru/info/1069/details/index.shtml?id=35698 
Было бы хорошо поглядеть :Smile: 
И немножко офтопа: а летают ли СМ с ракетами? Или все "голышом"? А то получается, что на планер денег выделили, а на то, для чего он предназначен-нет... А на этой картинке показаны характеристики машины. Он и по земле работать может?.. :Confused:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Первые полеты новых Су-24 пройдут на Дальнем Востоке 21 января


http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/we.../95788859.html

----------


## airwolf

22 января – День авиации ПВО. В связи с этим служба информации и общественных связей ВВС проводит аккредитацию представителей средств массовой информации для выезда 14 января в авиагарнизон Андреаполь (Тверская область), где 15 января пройдут плановые полеты самолетов истребительной авиации Миг-29 и будет организованна встреча с командованием авиагарнизона

http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=35904

----------


## Mad_cat

9 мая 2008 года над Красной Площадью пройдут около 30 самолетов ВВС РФ

http://lenta.ru/news/2008/01/17/parade/

----------


## Божественный ветер

A кто в курсе че за учения , в близ окрестностях краснодара сегодня ехал ,6 шлейфов было ,за 12лет жизни здесь я не видел так много ,(в одну сторону )максимум 3 ,походу дальники ?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=36628
возможно, речь об этом...

----------


## Божественный ветер

Ну да наверно оно ,еще в тот же день вечером на фоне  луны ,была полоса ,вообще красиво ...Ночные .

----------


## airwolf

22 марта в Кубинке день открытых дверей,посвящённый 70-ти летию ЦПАТ!  :Smile:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> 22 марта в Кубинке день открытых дверей,посвящённый 70-ти летию ЦПАТ!


не слышно - полеты будут или ограничатся экспозицией?

----------


## airwolf

> не слышно - полеты будут или ограничатся экспозицией?


Будут!!! Щас усиленно тренируются!!!

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Будут!!! Щас усиленно тренируются!!!


"С этого места подробнее, пожалуйста" (с)  :Smile: 
где-то программа уже выложена? во сколько начнут?

----------


## airwolf

> "С этого места подробнее, пожалуйста" (с) 
> где-то программа уже выложена? во сколько начнут?


http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...04101639/24#24

----------


## airwolf

7-е марта Курск
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=38522

----------


## An-Z

9 мая сего года планируется организация воздушного парада над Москвой, в связи с этим планируется проводить многократные тренировки "каждой твари по паре" от наших ВВС, очень надеюсь, что и от авиации ВМФ тоже. Есть достоверная инфа, что местом базирования на это время всего цвета ВВС будет Шайковка, предположительно в первых числах апреля туда начнёт стягиваться матчасть... Споттерам, не спать, всего то 250км от Москвы!!! 
Но не забывайте, что дежурным по стоянкам выпадает шанс получить премию, а часовым съездить на 10 суток в отпуск, за задержание наиболее ретивых! :Biggrin: 
Надеюсь авиация ВМФ будет работать с Остафьево, но что там будет и как, пока не знаю..
Если кто-то что-то прознает - пишите, не жмитесь!

----------


## airwolf

> 9 мая сего года планируется организация воздушного парада над Москвой, в связи с этим планируется проводить многократные тренировки "каждой твари по паре" от наших ВВС, очень надеюсь, что и от авиации ВМФ тоже. Есть достоверная инфа, что местом базирования на это время всего цвета ВВС будет Шайковка, предположительно в первых числах апреля туда начнёт стягиваться матчасть... Споттерам, не спать, всего то 250км от Москвы!!! 
> Но не забывайте, что дежурным по стоянкам выпадает шанс получить премию, а часовым съездить на 10 суток в отпуск, за задержание наиболее ретивых!
> Надеюсь авиация ВМФ будет работать с Остафьево, но что там будет и как, пока не знаю..
> Если кто-то что-то прознает - пишите, не жмитесь!


Андрей-СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!  Замётанно-если что узнаю по Кубе буду телеграфировать. p.s. В апреле в отпуске-хорошо что я не споттер!  :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

На параде будут >30 самолетов от ВВС + "Стрижи" и "Витязи" + 4 ПУ С-300П в колоннах техники.
От Липецка -- 12 машин. Харчевский полетит лично на Су-34.
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=40159
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=40157

----------


## AC

*Предпарадная тренировка 7 апреля:*

"Служба информации и общественных связей ВВС проводит аккредитацию представителей средств массовой информации на воздушную тренировку авиации ВВС к Параду 9 мая.
Представители СМИ смогут ознакомиться с подготовкой и тренировкой летчиков ВВС в авиагарнизоне Шайковка (Калужская обл.), а также смогут увидеть пролет парадного строя авиации ВВС в подмосковном Алабино.
*Тренировка начнется 7 апреля в 7.00 в авиагарнизоне Шайковка (Калужская обл.) и в 9.30 в подмосковном Алабино.
*Тренировкой будет руководить Главнокомандующий ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.
Приглашаем представителей СМИ в авиагарнизон Шайковка и на парадную площадку в подмосковное Алабино...".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=40455

----------


## An-Z

в Алабино кто собирается? я в Шайковку..

----------


## Foxbat

А в Алабино ВЧ какая-то? По Гуглю не понятно куда ломиться. :Confused: 

В Шайковку конечно классно, но как туда к 7 добраться? :Eek:

----------


## AC

В Алабино -- Таманская дивизия...
А площадку эту парадную специально построили в этом году.
Это, типа, копия Красной площади:
http://tatar-inform.ru/news/2008/03/19/103789/

До Шайковки ходит паровоз -- часов 6 пути...

----------


## Pilot

у нас новости пригласили, а они не могут решить, надо ли им к 7 утра туде ехать, может лучше забить, тем более что Зелин в понедельник в кубинке летает

----------


## Foxbat

[quote=AC;27405]В Алабино 
До Шайковки quote]

Спасибо, будем думать. :)

----------


## An-Z

> у нас новости пригласили, а они не могут решить, надо ли им к 7 утра туде ехать, может лучше забить, тем более что Зелин в понедельник в кубинке летает


 :Biggrin:  конечно, лучше забить! ведь Зелин.. ЛЕТАЕТ.. в Кубинке!! 
 :Wink: типа, новость.. как нам не любить наше ТВ...

----------


## An-Z

:) извиняюсь перед нашими ТВшниками.. несмотря на жуткую рань и жуткую затерянность места сбора, практически все каналы на первой тренировке присутствовали, молодцы! Некоторые даже слетали на Ту-95, Ил-78, Ан-124... везёт же..

----------


## AC

Празднование 55-й годовщины Липецкого ЦБП (19 апреля) перенесли на лето из-за подготовки к параду:
http://gorod48.ru/association/news-5991.html

----------


## Sergy

С первой тренировки в Алабино, 07.04.2008г.

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...78M/1345530/M/

----------


## AC

> С первой тренировки в Алабино, 07.04.2008г.
> 
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...78M/1345530/M/


Единственная?...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

*Большие полеты/перелеты 22 апреля:*
"...Планом проведения совместных мероприятий ОС ПВО СНГ 22 апреля запланировано проведение КШТ с органами управления и дежурными ... силами...
В ходе КШТ будет отработано более 20 различных вопросов направленных на укрепление воздушных рубежей стран СНГ. В тренировке примут участие 8 государств...: Россия, Белоруссия, Украина, Армения, Казахстан, Киргизия, Таджикистан, Узбекистан.
...Будет задействовано более 110 самолетов и вертолетов (МиГ-29, МиГ-31, Су-27, Су-24, Ту-95, Ту-22, А-50, Ми-8, Ми-24).
Руководить КШТ будет главноком ВВС РФ генерал-полковник А.Зелин с ЦКП ВВС.
Представители СМИ смогут посетить аэродромы Новосибирск, Большое Савино (Пермь), куда прилетят самолеты ВВС Казахстана, аэродром Сиверский (Ленинградская обл.) куда прилетят самолеты ВВС Белоруссии, авиабазу Кант (Киргизия). Представители российских СМИ, так же смогут посетить части ... ВВС и ПВО Беларуси...".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=41355

----------


## AC

*5 мая -- снимает Москва
*
Самолеты ВВС 5 мая в ходе генеральной репетиции парада Победы пролетят над Москвой
Военно-воздушные силы России намерены уменьшить дистанцию между самолетами, которые пролетят над Красной площадью 9 мая.
"Нас несколько не устраивают временные интервалы и дистанции между самолетами. Хочется, чтобы все было поплотнее, поэтому я согласился с предложениями сократить дистанцию между авиагруппами до 3-4 км", - сказал журналистам главком ВВС России генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.
По его словам, это придаст воздушной составляющей парада большую зрелищность и динамику, потому что зрителям не придется долго ожидать пролета второй авиагруппы после первой. Всего, по его словам, в авиационном параде примут участие 32 самолета и вертолета.
Все самолеты, которые примут участие в параде над Красной площадью, пролетят над Москвой 5 мая в 10:00 во время генеральной репетиции парада Победы.
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=41580

----------


## AC

> *5 мая -- снимает Москва*


*И завтра тоже?*
"Две тренировки воздушной части военного парада 9 мая пройдут над Москвой. Об этом сообщил журналистам начальник штаба Дальней авиации генерал-майор Анатолий Жихарев.
"Мы провели ряд тренировок, которые показали, что экипажи Дальней авиации фактически готовы к воздушному параду, - сказал он. - Еще две тренировки над Москвой пройдут 29 апреля и 5 мая".
"Во время парада будет одно новшество, но оно держится в секрете", - подчеркнул генерал. Это новшество, по словам Жихарева, "смогут увидеть приглашенные на Красную площадь, а также жители и гости столицы"...".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=41895

----------


## Sergy

> Единственная?...


Нет, есть еще одна:)
Если та была с первой тернировки над Алабино, эта с крайней. Прошлый вт. (22.04.2008г.) Резервный (как я понимаю) Ту-95МС "Великий Новгород" (тот самый, что летом на МАКСе стоял на статике).

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...u-95MS/1350929

ЗЫ. Еще у Макса Брянского несколько фоток с первой тренировки взяли на анет.

----------


## AC

> Нет, есть еще одна:)
> Если та была с первой тернировки над Алабино, эта с крайней. Прошлый вт. (22.04.2008г.) Резервный (как я понимаю) Ту-95МС "Великий Новгород" (тот самый, что летом на МАКСе стоял на статике).
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...u-95MS/1350929
> ЗЫ. Еще у Макса Брянского несколько фоток с первой тренировки взяли на анет.


Спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## MayDay

9 мая в Монино день открытых дверей.

Планируются к открытию экспонаты:
Ми-12
МиГ-9 (в первую очередь для детей)
Ли-2
Як-40
МиГ-31

Этот список пока не утвержден окончательно, но вероятность по всем этим машинам очень высокая. В случае неутверждения одной из машин будет открыто что-то из резерва.

Внешний показ: Су-25

----------


## AC

> Нет, есть еще одна:)


А эта тоже с тренировки парада?
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi....../1352620/L/

----------


## Антон

Парни, кто будет на параде? Возможно будет стоянка с техникой до или после парада, нужны фото техники, конкретно ОЧЕНЬ надо зрк "Тор", виды вкруговую, подробно узлы крепления антенн, сами антены, оптика, очень надо виды сверху. Если не дадут залесть на башню, уболтайте сфоткать военных самих. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## MayDay

Про Монино уточнение

Открытие музея: 10-00
Открытие экспонатов: в промежутке между 11-00 и 11-30
Закрытие: запланированно на 16-00

Внутренний показ:
Ми-12, обе кабины
МиГ-31
Ли-2, первые шаги к выставке его как санитарного борта времен войны. Если не очень понравиться - оставьте свой отзыв, обязательно прислушаемся
Як-40, так же как в августе, атмосфера 70-80х
МиГ-9 - для детей

Внешний показ(рассказ, можно подойти поближе)
"Стриж" и "Эпос"
Ка-25 и Ми-24В
Возможно Су-25(решиться уже 9го по числу прибывших волонтеров-реставраторов)

Как доехать:
От метро Перово* маршруткой №587 "Перово - Военный городок Монино" до конечной остановки,далее-методом опроса местного населения или вместе с основной группой. Стоимость проезда-60 рублей, время в пути-около 45 минут (45 минут-это минимум. Время в пути сильно зависит от дачного сезона, погоды, степени загруженности Горьковского шоссе и времени выезда из Перово).
*1-й вагон из центра, выходите со станции направо, потом по лестнице наверх. Напротив выхода увидите остановку маршруток.
*Выход из метро находится на Зеленом проспекте, по четной стороне, ближе к 3-й Владимирской улице, приблизительно - Зеленый проспект, д. 24.Рядом-сетевой супермаркет.

От Ярославского вокзала электричкой до станции Монино(стоимость проезда-72 рубля,время в пути-около 1ч 20мин), прямо напротив станции - КПП "Северное" военного городка. Входите в городок (вход свободный) и далее до музея самостоятельно, около 15 мин. пешком.

На машине: По Горьковскому шоссе (М7) ок. 25 км от МКАД до поворота на Монино: проезжаете по табличкам Балашиху, дер. Новая, пос. Зеленый, пос. Старая Купавна, остановку "Академия ВВС" и видите посреди леса светофор на Т-образном перекрестке (ориентир-автобусная остановка "Монинский поворот"), налево с которого уходит асфальтовая дорога. По ней прямо 1 км до железнодорожного моста, который идет поверх дороги. Перед этим мостом - налево, вдоль ж.д. 500м. мимо станции и магазинов до КПП Северное.

Схема Монино: http://imagesjack.us/picture.php?p=b51c1bc5bd.jpg

----------


## Sergy

> А эта тоже с тренировки парада?
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi....../1352620/L/


Да:)
И взлет "Витязей" тройкой тоже, на тренировку полетели:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...7UB/1352213/M/

ЗЫ. Наверное, пора отдельную тему в "Фото-Видео" создать...

----------


## AC

> Докладываю. По информации из достойных источников на ВСЕХ имеющихся сейчас в России Су-17 закончился срок ресурса большинства блоков. До тех пор пока он не будет продлен машины летать (теоретически летные можно смело пересчитать по пальцам одной руки)не смогут...


Смог!!!  :Smile: 
http://img.lenta.ru/photo/2008/05/19/superjet/2.jpg

Фото отседа:
http://lenta.ru/photo/2008/05/19/superjet/2_Jpg.htm

----------


## AC

> Смог!!! 
> http://img.lenta.ru/photo/2008/05/19/superjet/2.jpg
> 
> Фото отседа:
> http://lenta.ru/photo/2008/05/19/superjet/2_Jpg.htm


И их там три, -- говорит john1973 с ВИФа:

"Других ресурсных машин (кроме 3 С-52-УМ3) в ЛИС-21 нету. Гонять Бе-103 или Ту-134 из ОАК бессмысленно ))). Шли разговоры о передаче в ресурсную группу капитальных машин ранних серий Т-10С - не имели продолжения... но это уровень застольных разговоров".

http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1623481.htm

----------


## AC

*Опять Кубинка:*
"На демонстрационной базе авиагарнизона Кубинка в Подмосковье по случаю празднования 90-летия Военно-Воздушных сил Московского военного округа и проведения ритуала вручения штандарта Командующему 16 Воздушной армией генерал-майору Александру Белевичу 24 мая состоятся праздничные мероприятий.
Начало праздника состоится в 9.30 и продлится он до 14.00.
Планом проведения мероприятия предусмотрен наземный показ авиационной техники, возложение венков к памятнику Первооткрывателям реактивной авиации, торжественное построение личного состава авиагарнизона, где будет проведен ритуал вручения штандарта Командующему 16 Воздушной армией генерал-майору Александру Белевичу с участием Главнокомандующего ВВС генерал-полковника Александра Зелина".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=43291

----------


## Mad_cat

> Смог!!!
> http://img.lenta.ru/photo/2008/05/19/superjet/2.jpg


О, спасибо! А я все думал Су24 или Су17 его сопровождал :Wink:

----------


## AC

*24 мая -- еще и Тамбов:*

"24 мая в Тамбове пройдет ежегодный авиационный праздник, посвященный Дню города и Всемирному Дню защиты детей.
В программе праздника пройдет показ авиационной техники, выступление авиамоделистов и мотодельтапланеристов. Летчики Липецкого центра боевого применения и переучивания летного состава, из состава пилотажной группы «Соколы России» во главе с начальником Центра генерал-майором Александром Харчевским, в ходе плановых полетов продемонстрируют фигуры высшего пилотажа на самолетах Су-27 и МиГ-29 в небе Тамбова.
В празднике примут активное участие курсанты Тамбовского ВВАИУ, а так же части и подразделения ВВС и ПВО дислоцируемые в Тамбове и Тамбовской области".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=43358

----------


## AC

*Хабаровск -- 31 мая:*

"...Военные летчики Военно-воздушных сил России примут участие в праздновании 150-летия со дня образования города Хабаровска. 
«В небе над Амуром 31 мая 2008 года с 18 часов 00 минут до 18 часов 30 минут жители и гости краевой столицы смогут стать свидетелями настоящего авиационного шоу,- говорит командующий Краснознаменным Дальневосточным объединением Военно-воздушных сил и противовоздушной обороны генерал-лейтенант Валерий Иванов,- а лучше всего увидеть фигуры высшего пилотажа в исполнении военных летчиков ВВС всем желающим можно будет с набережной  дальневосточной реки».
Для этих целей будут выделены современные модернизированные истребители Су-27СМ одного из авиационных полков Краснознаменного Дальневосточного объединения ВВС и ПВО. 
Пилотировать эти самолеты будут военные летчики пилотажной группы «Соколы России» из Липецкого центра по подготовке летного состава ВВС...".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=43557

----------


## AC

> О, спасибо! А я все думал Су24 или Су17 его сопровождал


*Фото Су-17, летавшего в Комсомольске, здесь:*
http://elhangardetj.blogspot.com/200...okb-sujoi.html

*А из Читы нет ни у кого фотографий с прошедшей субботы?*
24.05.2008 г. "Сегодня в столице Забайкалья г. Чите на военном аэродроме «Черёмушки» открылся показ авиационной техники состоящей на вооружении авиационной базы, дислоцированной в Забайкалье.
Показ авиационной техники, как сообщил командир базы заслуженный летчик России военный летчик-снайпер полковник Александр Моисеев, приурочен сразу к двум датам – 60-летию Читинской военной авиабазы и Дню города Читы, который отмечается также сегодня.
Сегодня среди лучших авиабазы – авиационные эскадрильи, которыми командуют военные летчики 1-го класса подполковники Сергей Попов и Виталий Колесников, авиаотряд, командиром которого военный летчик 1-го класса майор Талант Кульджигачев, экипаж военного летчика 1-го класса майора Юрия Бобкова.
На показе авиационной техники, который проводится по принципу «дня открытых дверей» будут представлены различные типы военных самолетов и вертолетов, наземной авиатехники. Посетители увидят сложнейший пилотаж самолетов, высадку десанта с вертолетов и прыжки парашютистов...".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=43612

----------


## AC

> *Хабаровск -- 31 мая:*
> 
> "...Военные летчики Военно-воздушных сил России примут участие в праздновании 150-летия со дня образования города Хабаровска. 
> «В небе над Амуром 31 мая 2008 года с 18 часов 00 минут до 18 часов 30 минут жители и гости краевой столицы смогут стать свидетелями настоящего авиационного шоу,- говорит командующий Краснознаменным Дальневосточным объединением Военно-воздушных сил и противовоздушной обороны генерал-лейтенант Валерий Иванов,- а лучше всего увидеть фигуры высшего пилотажа в исполнении военных летчиков ВВС всем желающим можно будет с набережной  дальневосточной реки».
> Для этих целей будут выделены современные модернизированные истребители Су-27СМ одного из авиационных полков Краснознаменного Дальневосточного объединения ВВС и ПВО. 
> Пилотировать эти самолеты будут военные летчики пилотажной группы «Соколы России» из Липецкого центра по подготовке летного состава ВВС...".
> http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=43557


Тренировки начнутся уже 28 мая:
"Военные летчики группы "Соколы России" приступают к тренировкам в небе над Амуром
Во время празднования дня города Хабаровска в небе над Амуром летчики из Липецкого авиационного центра «Соколы России» продемонстрируют свое мастерство.
9 военных летчиков приступят к тренировкам 28 июня 2008 г. Все полеты будут выполняться с военного аэродрома «Дземги» (Комсомольск-на-Амуре).
Тренировки будут проходить по месту проведения праздничных мероприятий, там, где 31 мая 1858 г. был образован военный пост под командованием капитана Якова Дьяченко, командира 13 линейного батальона.
Программа, которую покажут военные летчики из Липецка в небе над Амуром, состоит из элементов ближнего воздушного боя, ряда других упражнений, которые отрабатываются в обычных учебно-тренировочных полетах. Таким образом, при проведении праздничных мероприятий одновременно - летный состав получает дополнительную тренировку, а зрители – удовольствие от увиденного...".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=43675

----------


## Mad_cat

> Фото Су-17, летавшего в Комсомольске, здесь:
> http://elhangardetj.blogspot.com/200...okb-sujoi.html


Спасибо, на последней фотографии видны неокрашенные кили, это Су30МК? Я слышал, что именно Су30 должен был сопровождать РРЖ, но возникли технические неполадки, это правда?

----------


## AC

> Спасибо, на последней фотографии видны неокрашенные кили, это Су30МК? Я слышал, что именно Су30 должен был сопровождать РРЖ, но возникли технические неполадки, это правда?


1) Возможно, но на том аэродроме еще и Су-27СМ дофига...
2) А слышал про Су-27УБ...
 :Smile:

----------


## Mad_cat

> 1) Возможно, но на том аэродроме еще и Су-27СМ дофига...


вроде все СМки стоят с другой стороны
http://bp3.blogger.com/_2BBc6-JDVWY/...-17U+802+4.jpg

----------


## AC

> вроде все СМки стоят с другой стороны
> http://bp3.blogger.com/_2BBc6-JDVWY/...-17U+802+4.jpg


Там "стороны" две -- там есть и полк на СМ (одна "сторона"), а есть СМ, которые на заводе, собственно, модернизируются для другого полка (другая "сторона")...  :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Спасибо, на последней фотографии видны неокрашенные кили, это Су30МК? Я слышал, что именно Су30 должен был сопровождать РРЖ, но возникли технические неполадки, это правда?


А у меня эта ссылка не открывается-пишет, что блог не найден.  :Frown:

----------


## Snake

Никаких празднований/дней открытых дверей в 6 ВА в начале июня небудет?

----------


## Mad_cat

> А у меня эта ссылка не открывается-пишет, что блог не найден.


переадресация как-то криво сработала. Кликните по ссылке приведенной АСом 26.05.2008 11:17




> Там "стороны" две -- там есть и полк на СМ (одна "сторона"), а есть СМ, которые на заводе, собственно, модернизируются для другого полка (другая "сторона")...


А известно что это за полки? Или это все те же дальневосточные из Дземги и Угловой?

----------


## AC

> А известно что это за полки? Или это все те же дальневосточные из Дземги и Угловой?


Те же дальневосточные, естественно...
Комсомольск = Дземги
А модернизируются там машины для той же Ц.Угловой сейчас...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

*Опять Кубинка -- 12 июня:*
"На авиабазе Военно-воздушных сил РФ Кубинка состоится международный авиационный фестиваль «Крылья Победы», который пройдет 12 июня по случаю Дня России.
Одними из основных участников фестиваля станут - пилотажные группы российских ВВС «Русские Витязи» и «Стрижи». Так же почетными гостями фестиваля станут четверо действующих офицеров французского авиационного полка «Нормандия-Неман».
Основная цель фестиваля – это патриотическое воспитание молодежи. Гости праздника смогут увидеть авиационную технику на стационарных площадках в демонстрационной базе и в воздухе в действии.
Авиация РОСТО покажет гостям возможности спортивной авиационной техники в воздухе".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=44925

----------


## AC

*Липецк -- 19-20 июня*

10 июня 2008 /REGIONS.RU/ 
Наземным и воздушным показом боевой техники отметят 19-20 июня летчики Липецкого авиацентра 55-летие со дня его образования. Как сообщает 'Липецк-Инфоцентр', помощник начальника авиацентра Владимир Кахленко, в ходе празднований состоятся также торжественное построение личного состава и концерт для ветеранов, военнослужащих и членов их семей. 
Центр был сформирован в 1953 году в Тамбове, затем размещался в Воронеже, а в 1960 году перебазировался в Липецк. 
За эти годы в Центре боевого применения и переучивания лётного состава ВВС имени Валерия Чкалова, как ныне именуется соединение, освоено свыше 40 основных типов пилотируемых и беспилотных летательных аппаратов. В их числе реактивные первенцы Ил-28, МиГ-15 и все последующие серийные самолёты фронтовой авиации, а также беспилотные средства разведки типа 'Стриж', 'Рейс', 'Крыло'. В центре прошли подготовку более 50 тыс. офицеров различных специальностей.
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1213087076

----------


## AC

> *Липецк -- 19-20 июня*


Еще кое-что о программе:

"19 июня, в 10 часов утра в Липецком авиацентре состоится авиашоу для «избранных», посвящённое празднованию 55-летия со дня образования Центра боевого применения и переучивания летного состава им. В. Чкалова. На праздник можно попасть только по пригласительным билетам. Сюда приглашены ветераны авиацентра, политическая и деловая элита Липецка и области, делегация правительства Тамбовской области, полторы тысячи школьников и воспитанников детских домов, бывший главком ВВС Владимир Михайлов. 
Для наземного показа на аэродроме будут выставлены боевые самолёты фронтовой авиации: Су-27, Су-24, Су-25, МиГ-29, МиГ-31. 
А в небе пилотажная группа Липецкого авиацентра «Соколы России» покажет пилотаж в сомкнутом боевом порядке шести фронтовых истребителей Су-27, пилотаж в боевом порядке «Ромб» состоящем из четырех самолётов Су-27, маневренный воздушный бой пара на пару самолётов Су-27и одиночный пилотаж Су-27. На истребителях МиГ-29 будет показан одиночный пилотаж и воздушный бой. А пилоты штурмовика Су – 25 сымитируют атаку наземных целей.
Зрители увидят такие фигуры высшего пилотажа как: «колокол», «петля Нестерова», «горизонтальная бочка», «нож», «перевёрнутый полёт» «роспуск», а также различные тактические приёмы воздушного боя...".
http://www.lipetsknews.ru/today/?id=7743

----------


## Mad_cat

Друзья, не известно ли, будут в Московской области или в соседних областях какие-нибудь праздники с показательными полетами?  день ВВС или Летающие легенды?

----------


## AC

*Липецк летает на Уктусе 9 августа:*
"В Екатеринбурге на летном поле аэропорта "Уктус" состоятся выступления военных и гражданских летчиков, показательные прыжки парашютистов и демонстрация современной авиационной техники, сообщил глава оргкомитета по проведению авиашоу, заместитель главы города Михаил Матвеев.
Красочное, захватывающее действо намечено на субботу 9 августа. Увидеть его смогут все желающие жители и гости уральской столицы, а также - наши ближайшие соседи из окрестных городов-спутников, сообщили Накануне.RU в пресс-службе администрации Екатеринбурга.
Свое участие в показательных полетах уже подтвердили специалисты "Уральских авиалиний", аэропорта "Кольцово", РОСТО, Уральской вертолетной компании, а также люди в погонах - вертолетчики внутренних войск Приволжско-Уральского военного округа и ассы Центра переподготовки кадров из города Липецка. Последние, со своими выступлениями на семи сверхзвуковых истребителях Су-27 обещают стать самым ярким событием шоу.
На земле для зрителей и участников авиашоу будет организована масштабная культурно-развлекательная программа. Любой желающий сможет осмотреть и пощупать выставленные образцы самолетов, вертолетов, а также летательных аппаратов, относящихся к классу малой авиации...".
http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2008/07/29/154099.html

----------


## AC

*Полеты в августе:*
8 августа – авиационный праздник, посвященный годовщине управления 16 Воздушной армии авиагарнизон (Кубинка);
9 августа – праздник «Открытое небо-2008» в ЦБП и ПЛС ВТА (Иваново);
9 августа – участие группы «Соколы России» на Дне города Екатеринбурга;
12 августа – мероприятия, посвященные Дню ВВС в объединениях, соединениях и частях ВВС;
17 августа – показательные полеты пилотажной группы «Стрижи» в Ульяновске;
21-27 августа – участие АПГ «Русские витязи» на Дне города Ханты-Мансийск;
31 августа – показательные полеты группы липецких летчиков «Соколы России» в Киргизии.
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=48826

----------


## 9-13

17 августа, аэр. Кача. Выставка авиатехники. Спасибо за инфу ROMANOFF.
Полётов конечно же не будет  :Frown:  Но при желании можно на полёты насмотреться практически в любой день. Летают часто и много.

----------


## AC

*Киев летает на 24 августа... Или не летает???...*  :Smile:  :Confused: 
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1218806970
Киевская городская госадминистрация не давала разрешения Министерству обороны Украины на пролет самолетов во время проведения военного парада, приуроченного к очередной годовщине независимости страны. 
Такое заявление сделал, выступая в пятницу на расширенном заседании Киевгоргосадминистрации, первый замглавы администрации Анатолий Голубченко. 
Вместе с тем чиновник отметил, что столичные власти предложили Минобороны провести полеты за пределами Киева. 
В Минобороны, по утверждению А.Голубченко, ответили, что такие полеты не опасны, поскольку выполнения фигур высшего пилотажа не предусмотрено. 
В свою очередь начальник главного управления по вопросам внутренней политики Виктор Гончарук добавил, что в совместном плане проведения военного парада есть одно замечание со стороны Киевгорадминистрации - не проводить полеты над городом. 
Как сообщалось, 20 июня президент Украины Виктор Ющенко подписал указ о праздновании 17-й годовщины Независимости страны, которая отмечается 24 августа. Правительству поручено предусмотреть организацию и проведение 24 августа в Киеве парада войск. 
В составе воздушной колонны над центральной частью Киева в День Независимости готовятся пролететь 1 разведчик Су-24МР, 3 бомбардировщика Су-24М, 6 истребителей МиГ-29, 3 пары истребителей Су-27, 4 штурмовика Су-25, 1 самолет транспортной авиации Ил-76, 1 самолет-разведчик эскадрильи "Голубая тропа" Ан-30, звенья вертолетов Ми-8 и Ми-24 (по 4 машины).

----------


## AC

> *Полеты в августе:*


*Еще: "Витязи" в Новосибирске!*
НОВОСИБИРСК, 19 авг - РИА Новости, Дмитрий Михалев. Пилотажная группа "Русские витязи" на самолетах СУ-27 в субботу 23 августа покажет свое мастерство на празднике "Аэрошоу-2008", посвященном празднованию дня Воздушного флота России, сообщил РИА Новости представитель пресс-службы проходящего в городе Чемпионата мира по высшему пилотажу на самолетах ЯК-52.
"Пилоты - одни из лучших летчиков российских ВВС, в совершенстве освоившие технику группового высшего пилотажа. В арсенале группы практически весь комплекс зрелищных фигур, выполняемых в различных пилотажных порядках: "петля Нестерова", "бочка", "косая петля", "вираж на форсаже", "горка", "переворот на горке", "встречные горизонтальные бочки", "синхронные боевые развороты", "зеркало и колокол на встречных курсах", разнообразные перестроения и эффектные роспуски", - сказал собеседник агентства.
"Аэрошоу-2008" начнется в 10.00 по местному времени на территории городского аэропорта "Северный".
Авиационный праздник "Аэрошоу-2008" в честь дня Воздушного Флота России и 95-летия со дня рождения почетного жителя Новосибирска, трижды героя Советского Союза маршала авиации Александра Покрышкина станет финалом Первого Чемпионата мира по высшему пилотажу на самолетах ЯК-52...
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...150477746.html

----------


## AC

*24 августа* в Зернограде -- День образования части -- 31-го гвардейского Никопольского Краснознаменного ордена Суворова 3-й степени истребительного авиационного полка им. Героя Советского Союза Н. Е. Глазова.

----------


## AC

В период *с 8 по 11 июля* 2009 года в Нижнем Тагиле пройдет международная выставка вооружений и военной техники «Нижний Тагил-2009».
В демонстрации боевых возможностей авиационной техники примут  участие летчики Липецкого Центра боевой подготовки и переучивания лётного состава им. В.П. Чкалова под руководством начальника центра генерал-майора Александра Харчевского.
Пилотажная группа Центра "Соколы России", постоянный участник международных выставок авиационной техники и авиасалонов.
В небе над Нижним Тагилом летчики продемонстрирует преодоление ПВО условного противника смешанной группой из самолетов Су-27, Су-30 и Су-24, воздушное прикрытие фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24 фронтовыми истребителями Су-27 и Су-30, точечное поражение наземных целей на полигоне модернизированными бомбардировщиками Су-24, пилотаж в сомкнутом боевом порядке из шести и четырех фронтовых истребителей, ближний маневренный воздушный бой пара на пару истребителей Су-27, а так же покажут одиночный пилотаж.
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=64383

----------


## авиатор_25

> *Полеты в августе:*
> 8 августа – авиационный праздник, посвященный годовщине управления 16 Воздушной армии авиагарнизон (Кубинка);
> 9 августа – праздник «Открытое небо-2008» в ЦБП и ПЛС ВТА (Иваново);
> 9 августа – участие группы «Соколы России» на Дне города Екатеринбурга;
> 12 августа – мероприятия, посвященные Дню ВВС в объединениях, соединениях и частях ВВС;
> 17 августа – показательные полеты пилотажной группы «Стрижи» в Ульяновске;
> 21-27 августа – участие АПГ «Русские витязи» на Дне города Ханты-Мансийск;
> 31 августа – показательные полеты группы липецких летчиков «Соколы России» в Киргизии.
> http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=48826


Если бы расписание  авиашоу на  августа в прошлом году , должно же что-ниубдь быть в августе это года. Может кто знает, где можно информацию по авиашоу или День открытых дверей посмотреть? Жду не дождусь! Спасибо.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Если бы расписание  авиашоу на  августа в прошлом году , должно же что-ниубдь быть в августе это года. Может кто знает, где можно информацию по авиашоу или День открытых дверей посмотреть? Жду не дождусь! Спасибо.


в ближайшее время, 11-го, АПГ будут на "Нашествии", расчетное время показа 14-00. при взлете или возвращении (или и так, и так) будут проходы в Кубинке

вообще по полетам АПГ достаточно информативен сайт www.strizhi.ru, но там нужно мониторить чуть ли не ежедневно - информация появляется в крайний момент

----------


## авиатор_25

> в ближайшее время, 11-го, АПГ будут на "Нашествии", расчетное время показа 14-00. при взлете или возвращении (или и так, и так) будут проходы в Кубинке
> 
> вообще по полетам АПГ достаточно информативен сайт www.strizhi.ru, но там нужно мониторить чуть ли не ежедневно - информация появляется в крайний момент


Спасибо большое за иформацию, я постоянно на сайт Стрижи заглядываю и сижу в форуме там.
Но меня интересует, будет ли День открытых дверей на День ВВС, в этом году. Обычно эти мероприятия проходят 3 воскресенье августа каждый год.
Так как я фанат МИГ-25, то хотел бы знать будет ли В Шаталово или в Мончегорске День открытых дверей. Только в двух местах ещё остались M25. Я хотел бы конечно эту машину сфотографировать , как говориься напоследок, скоро она вообще исчезнет.... жаль....

----------


## AC

*Программа воздушного парада в Астане:*
"...В воздушном пространстве над Астаной состоялась первая тренировка авиационной техники Сил воздушной обороны Вооруженных Сил Республики Казахстан, которая примет участие в военном параде, посвященном Дню Конституции. Это более 40 единиц авиационной техники.
Воздушным парадом будет руководить главнокомандующий Силами воздушной обороны ВС РК генерал–майор авиации Александр Сорокин, кавалер ордена «Данк» первой степени.
Тренировку открыла пара вертолетов армейской авиации Ми–17. Затем целое звено. За ними тяжелая военно–транспортная винтокрылая машина – Ми–26, в сопровождении многоцелевых вертолетов Ми–17. Красивую картину в небе продолжили Ан–26 в сопровождении учебно–тренировочных самолетов Л–39. Не отставая от воздушной колонны, последовали самолеты штурмовики Су–25 и два звена фронтовых истребителей–бомбардиров

----------


## AC

В субботу Сызрань летает в честь 70-летия:
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1274951874

----------


## Griffon

> В субботу Сызрань летает в честь 70-летия:
> http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1274951874


Вроде как, летать будут только "Беркуты"...

----------


## AC

> Вроде как, летать будут только "Беркуты"...


Не, не только "Беркуты" были...
Отлетали -- видео тут:
http://www.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/c...bnoe_3105.html

----------


## Griffon

> Не, не только "Беркуты" были...
> Отлетали -- видео тут:
> http://www.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/c...bnoe_3105.html



Спасибо!) хороший праздник вышел) как только Ка-226 не сдуло с таким флагом?))))

----------


## AC

А что, в Ейск часом никто не прилетает по этому поводу?
http://www.aex.ru/news/2010/7/29/76983/

----------


## AC

Кубинка летает в честь 100-летия Качи 14 августа:
http://www.aex.ru/news/2010/8/6/77223/

----------


## MayDay

21 августа в Монино пройдет очередной День Открытых Дверей
Впервые посетителям будет открыт Ту-114(который "хрущевский" и самый первый Ту-114).
А вообще примерный список открываемых бортов такой:
Ту-114,
Ту-144,
Ми-12,
Су-17УМ3 или МиГ-31,
Як-40,
Як-30,
Ми-2,
Ми-24А,
Ли-2 госпиталь.

Проезд: 587 маршруткой от м. Перово(первый вагон из центра) до конечной, электричкой от Ярославского вокзала до ст.Монино либо автобусами от м.Партизанская, останавливающимися у остановки "Академия ВВС"(например 322ым маршрутом)

----------


## Mirage

А полетушки будут? На статику, если честно уже не тянет :)

----------


## MayDay

> А полетушки будут? На статику, если честно уже не тянет :)


По программе - нет. Разве что глиссада Чкаловского..

----------


## AC

Ну, в Кубинке 100-летие Качи отпраздновали, теперь готовятся праздновать в Волгограде:
http://www.redstar.ru/2010/08/31_08/1_04.html

----------


## MayDay

Фонд содействия Центральному Музею Военно-воздушных сил приглашает Вас на День Открытых Дверей, посвященный Дню Победы. 

Вашему вниманию будут представлены следующие экспонаты: 
Ми-12
Ми-24А
Ми-2
Ка-25
Ту-114
Ли-2 + полевой госпиталь
МиГ-31
Як-30

Также вероятно открытие
Ту-144
Л-200 Морава
Су-17УМ3

Мероприятие состоится 9 мая, время работы Музея с 10 до 15 часов.

Проезд в Музей ВВС на общественном транспорте:
- электричками до Монино и Фрязево с Ярославского вокзала (до станции Монино);
- маршрутным такси №587 от станции метро Перово (первый вагон из центра, в переходе направо).

Въезд в гарнизон на личном транспорте будет свободный. 


В течение года волонтеры непрерывно готовились к этому дню, ознакомиться с проделанными работами и приготовлениями к празднику можно тут

Мытье трапов


Палатка медсанбата (в дополнение к санитарному Ли-2)


Кресла для Ту-114

----------


## MayDay

Помывка самолетов в ангарах



Подготовка к запуску двигателя ВК-1


Прочие подготовительные мероприятия

----------


## MayDay



----------


## MayDay



----------


## Lynx

А когда крылья к ВВА-14 приделают?

----------


## MayDay

> А когда крылья к ВВА-14 приделают?


Это дело перешло из разряда "никогда" в разряд "работы ведутся"

----------


## A.F.

> 21 мая 2011 года, объединенное предприятие - Таганрогский авиационный научно-технический комплекс имени Георгия Михайловича Бериева открывает свои двери для горожан. Все что достигнуто за прошедшие годы, новейшие достижения отечественного авиастроения, показательные полеты, выступления парашютистов, все это можно увидеть своими глазами с 9.00 до 15.00.


http://www.beriev.com/rus/pr_rel/2011_dod.html

----------


## BSA

тухлое местечковое мероприятие Бе-103 и Бе-200, ну и проч мелочь типа вертушек, это в воздухе. на статике чуть более, но ничего интересного. 
зы а/б до Ростова 9 тыс

----------


## muk33

> http://www.beriev.com/rus/pr_rel/2011_dod.html


У них уже летчики-испытатели разбегаться начали...

----------


## Nazar

Господа, а случаем никто не знает план на пятничные полеты в Бесовце, а то тишина какая-то, на сайте МО инфа расплывчатая, да и информация поступает разная...

----------


## AC

Пять аэродромов Западного военного округа открывают свои "двери" (КПП) 17 августа:
http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...1819782@egNews

+ Ермолино:
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=1384249&postcount=9

----------


## An-Z

День открытых дверй на аэродроме "Кача".
18 августа 2013 года,   командование ВВС ЧФ организует выставку авиационной техники, состоящей на вооружении флота. Будут представлены транспортные и противолодочные самолеты и вертолеты (Ан-26, Бе-12, Ка-27, Ми-8).

----------


## Avia M

"Крылья Пармы" 2014
P.S. Планируется выступление АГВП "Стрижи".

----------


## Avia M

Армения. Эребуни.

----------


## Avia M

Жуковский

----------


## Avia M

Воронеж.

----------


## BSA

Cомнительно про Воронеж

----------


## Avia M

> Cомнительно про Воронеж


Почему?! Анонсы довольно громкие...

----------


## Avia M

Алабино (Подмосковье). 21 июня (выходной). Выступление АГВП "Русские Витязи", плюс "Грачи" с дымами.

----------


## BSA

Коллега, а где можно с первоисточником анонса по Алабино и Воронежу ознакомиться? Спасибо

----------


## Avia M

> Коллега, а где можно с первоисточником анонса по Алабино и Воронежу ознакомиться? Спасибо


На подмосковном полигоне Алабино пройдет презентация нового знака «Армия России» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации
"Соколы России", "Беркуты" и "Стрижи" покажут авиашоу в Воронеже 5 июля - Новости Общества - Новости Mail.Ru

----------


## AC

> Армения. Эребуни.Вложение 54263


А здесь нам пишут, что полеты продлтся только 20 минут:
Летчики пилотажной группы «Стрижи» продемонстрируют летное мастерство в Армении : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

> А здесь нам пишут, что полеты продлтся только 20 минут:
> Летчики пилотажной группы «Стрижи» продемонстрируют летное мастерство в Армении : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


На сайте М.О. много неточностей. "Стрижи" у тов. Петрова желанные гости. Работать будут на тамошних машинах. Может и "на бис споют".

----------


## Avia M

Ульяновск.

----------


## Avia M

Торжок. 28 июня. Демонстрационные полёты, "Беркуты" и "Русские Витязи". (По неподтвержденным данным-день открытых дверей)

----------


## AC

> Торжок. 28 июня. Демонстрационные полёты, "Беркуты" и "Русские Витязи". (По неподтвержденным данным-день открытых дверей)


здесь:
ИТАР-ТАСС: Политика - Авиагруппы "Беркуты" и "Русские витязи" выступят на 35-летии авиацентра в Торжке
http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...1961571@egNews

----------


## AC

Минск:
Российские Ка-52 и Су-34 примут участие в воздушном параде в День Независимости Беларуси | Общество
http://www.mil.by/ru/news/31591/

----------


## BSA

> Почему?! Анонсы довольно громкие...


Воронеж слился на неопределенный срок. По местным новостям сюжет прошел

----------


## Avia M

> Воронеж слился на неопределенный срок. По местным новостям сюжет прошел


Да уж... Печально. Не многовато ли, "сливается" мероприятий? И на этом фоне, непонятные анонсы неучастия...

----------


## Антон

На аэродроме Раменское в городе Жуковский 16-17 августа пройдет уникальное событие, у которого нет мировых аналогов: «Шоу Форсаж 2014». Мероприятие будет состоять из серии гонок на ускорение и на скорость между военными истребителями (МиГ-29, Су-30 и др.), и суперкарами (Ferrari, Bugatti, Lamborghini, Aston Martin и др.) на коротких, средних, и длинных дистанциях,
 Программу Шоу Форсаж дополнят исполнение фигур высшего пилотажа на боевых самолетах, демонстрационные выступления авто-и-мотоспортсменов, а также выступления авиационных пилотажных групп. В течение всего времени мероприятия будет действовать выставка уникальных и экзотических автомобилей, суперкаров и военной техники.
В программе Шоу «ФОРСАЖ»: 
парные заезды между самолетами и автомобилями на скоростьзахватывающая летная программа с участием лучши пилотажны группмасштабная экспозиция авиационной те ники и уникальны автомобилей в  категория : СУПЕРКАРЫ СПОРТ ТЮНИНГ КАСТОМ РЕТРО КУЛЬТОВЫЕ МАРКИ И МОДЕЛИэкспозиция автомобильны клубовшоссейные тест-драйвы суперкаров и спортивны автомобилей.
Шоу Форсаж 2014, Официальный сайт, 16-17 августа, г. Жуковский, аэродром Раменское, ТВК «Россия» / Главная

----------


## Avia M

27.06.2014. Постфактум. Кубинка. Небольшое авиашоу устроили гости из Липецка. Замечены Су-30, 34, 35.

----------


## Avia M

"Нашествие". (с соседнего форума)

----------


## AC

> 27.06.2014. Постфактум. Кубинка. Небольшое авиашоу устроили гости из Липецка. Замечены Су-30, 34, 35.


А что это было то?.. В честь чего???

----------


## aviator

Гостю из Бахрейна был показ.
Вертушки все типы летали

----------


## Avia M

> Гостю из Бахрейна был показ.
> Вертушки все типы летали


Странный показ. Гость выбирал покупку, из вертолётов или самолётов?

----------


## AC

> "Нашествие". (с соседнего форума)


"Нашествие" приближается -- Кубинка--Завидово:
Летчики Липецкого авиацентра прибыли в Кубинку для выступления на рок-фестивале «Нашествие» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## AC

22-28 июля "Авиадартс-2014" повторят с участием Су-30МКК ВВС Китая и Су-25 ВВС Белорусии:
Впервые в России пройдет международный конкурс по воздушной выучке летных экипажей «Авиадартс-2014» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## BSA

> 22-28 июля "Авиадартс-2014" повторят с участием Су-30МКК ВВС Китая и Су-25 ВВС Белорусии:
> Впервые в России пройдет международный конкурс по воздушной выучке летных экипажей «Авиадартс-2014» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


Интересно почему слились Казахи..

----------


## AC

Балашов -- 19 июля:
Пилотажная группа «Соколы России» выполнит демонстрационные полеты над Балашовом : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## AC

> Воронеж слился на неопределенный срок. По местным новостям сюжет прошел


Воронеж-2:
Экипажи армейской авиации ЗВО готовятся к авиашоу под Воронежем : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"Анонсирована программа форума «ТВМ – 2014»

...Шоу-программа «Форсаж» станет премьерой Форума. Это беспрецедентное в мировой практике соревнование между летательными аппаратами и спортивными автомобилями на скорость. Самолеты, которые примут участие в парных заездах, разделены на пять групп: поршневые, учебно-тренировочные и учебно-боевые самолеты, легкие и тяжелые истребители. Также на пять групп разделены и автомобили – от серийных спортивных автомобилей и суперкаров до специально подготовленных болидов. Парные заезды будут проводиться на взлетной полосе аэродрома «Раменское» на коротких, средних и длинных дистанциях. Также запланировано проведение заездов с разворотом, в ходе которых точки старта и финиша совмещены.

Пилотировать самолеты будут летчики-испытатели, за рулем автомобилей будут состязаться звезды российского и международного автоспорта, чемпионы России на суперкарах и болидах международных гоночных серий. Шоу включает в себя и выступление пилотажных групп. Заезды будут начинаться в 13:00 и в 17:00. В промежутке между заездами пройдет автограф-сессия с автогонщиками и пилотами.

Также 16 и 17 августа посетители смогут увидеть выставку уникальных автомобилей, на которой будут представлены как частные автомобили, так и экспозиции автомобильных клубов. Билеты для посещения выставочной экспозиции форума «ТВМ-2014», а также демонстрационных программ (приобретаются отдельно) уже доступны. Их можно приобрести в сети национального билетного оператора KASSIR.RU. Непосредственно в дни мероприятия приобрести билеты можно будет на территории выставочного комплекса. В предварительной продаже - билеты дешевле.

Традиционным остается бесплатный проход детей в сопровождении взрослых на территорию до 14 лет. Бесплатный проход детей на демонстрационные программы – до 7 лет..."

Анонсирована программа форума «ТВМ – 2014» - ВПК.name

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны России приглашает зрителей на "Авиадартс" | РИА Новости

----------


## Fencer

День ВВС в Липецке отметят выступлениями пилотажных групп / АвиаПорт.Дайджест

----------


## Fencer

План мероприятий по празднованию 80-летия КнААЗ КнААЗ*

----------


## Fencer

В Артеме широко отметят День ВВС

----------


## Fencer

Aviarestorer.ru | 17 августа — День открытых дверей

----------


## Fencer

ВСЕМ! ВСЕМ! ВСЕМ!
Если есть участники форума, проживающие в Энгельсе, Саратове или рядом!!!
В субботу, 16.08.2014 года на Энгельской авиабазе день открытых дверей!!!
Для сведения!
ВВС России

----------


## Карабас-Барабас

В Петербурге, в районе Дворцового моста, в пт.22 августа в рамках празднования 150 летия ЗВО будут пролеты группы Соколы России. По кулуарной информации, ориентировочно с 14.17 до 14.50. А в  18.22 до 18.55 пролет двух вертолетов.

----------


## Fencer

> План мероприятий по празднованию 80-летия КнААЗ КнААЗ*


Мой фоторепортаж с празднования 80-летия КнААЗ 16 августа 2014 года Аэродром Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба) - Страница 175 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## AC

Воронеж -- 18 и 20 сентября:
"Соколы России" и "Стрижи" проведут репетицию авиашоу в Воронеже | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"24.09.2014 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей отдельного корабельного истребительного полка Северного флота с берегового аэродрома на палубу тяжелого авианесущего крейсера «Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Кузнецов» (24-26 сентября, Баренцево море)

Освещение представителями центральных и региональных СМИ проведения полетов экипажами корабельных истребителей Су-33 и учебно-тренировочных самолетов палубного базирования Су-25УТГ на палубу корабля: предполетный инструктаж экипажей, обслуживание и подготовка к вылету авиационной техники, организация работы дежурной смены руководителей полетов, отработка пилотами корабельных самолетов проходов над палубой крейсера, касаний, посадок и взлетов с палубы ТАВКР «Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Кузнецов».

Контактное лицо: Начальник отдела пресс-службы Западного военного округа по Северному флоту Серга Вадим Александрович, тел. 8-921-271-82-48 "

24.09.2014 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей отдельного корабельного истребительного полка Северного флота с берегового аэродрома на палубу тяжелого авианесущего крейсера «Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Кузнецов» (24-26 сентября, Баренцево море)

----------


## AC

Началась подготовка к полетам 09.05.2015 г.:
ДНИ.РУ ИНТЕРНЕТ-ГАЗЕТА ВЕРСИЯ 5.0 / Парад Победы в 2015 году удивит россиян
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Avia M

Таганрог. 4 октября. Выступление пилотажной группы "Русь".В Таганроге выступит пилотажная группа "Русь" - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"07.10.2014 - Учебно-тренировочные полёты бомбардировочной и разведывательной авиации Центрального военного округа (7 октября, авиабаза «Шагол», Челябинская обл.).

Освещение представителями центральных и региональных СМИ выполнения учебно-тренировочных полетов экипажами фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М и разведывательных самолётов Су-24МР, в ходе которых пилоты отработают взлет и посадку, выполнят полёты на предельно малых высотах до 200 м в составе пары и звеньев, а также летчики выполнять элементы пилотажа с различными углами пикирования в дневное и ночное время. В процессе работы СМИ предусмотрена установка видеокамер наблюдения в кабину самолетов.

Контактное лицо: начальник пресс-службы Центрального военного округа полковник Рощупкин Ярослав Владимирович, тел. 8-922-028-92-40 "

07.10.2014 - Учебно-тренировочные полёты бомбардировочной и разведывательной авиации Центрального военного округа (7 октября, авиабаза «Шагол», Челябинская обл.). : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

Постфактум. Улан-Удэ. 09.08.2014. Демонстрационные полёты "Русских Витязей" в честь 75-летия Авиазавода. Комментарии...

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Постфактум. Улан-Удэ. 09.08.2014. Демонстрационные полёты "Русских Витязей" в честь 75-летия Авиазавода. Комментарии...


"Русские витязи" на МиГ-29??

----------


## Avia M

> "Русские витязи" на МиГ-29??


Я за профессионализм, даже в журналистике! Коммент. из разряда "Русские Стрижи".

----------


## Avia M

Красноярск. 25 окт.2014. В небе "Соколы России" из Липецка, а также Су-24, МиГ-31, Ту-95МС. В рамках акции "Военная служба по контракту в ВС РФ -твой выбор"
"Соколы России" выполнят фигуры высшего пилотажа в небе над Красноярском - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"07.11.2014 - Поступление модернизированных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ на авиабазу 1-го Командования ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа (7 ноября, аэродром Хотилово, Тверская обл.)

Освещение представителями центральных и региональных СМИ мероприятий по приему и обслуживанию модернизированных истребителей МиГ-31БМ, прибывших на авиабазу с завода-изготовителя, в рамках подготовки к заступлению на боевое дежурство и первым полетам. Летчики проведут плановые полеты на современных перехватчиках с отработкой задач по обнаружению, перехвату и условному уничтожению воздушных целей. В ходе работы представителям СМИ будут продемонстрированы все этапы проведения регламентных работ по подготовке прибывших на авиабазу  самолетов к заступлению на боевое дежурство: контрольный осмотр авиационной техники в специализированных боксах, проверка работы систем и механизмов, работа двигателей в различных режимах. В ходе проведения полетов предусмотрена возможность установки камер Gopro в кабину истребителей. Интервью с командным, летным и инженерно-техническим составом части.
Контактное лицо: офицер отдела информационного обеспечения пресс-службы Западного военного округа Шерстюков Артем Сергеевич, тел. 8-904-212-05-27"

07.11.2014 - Поступление модернизированных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ на авиабазу 1-го Командования ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа (7 ноября, аэродром Хотилово, Тверская обл.) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"27.11.2014 - Летное учение с экипажами армейской авиации Западного военного округа по поиску, спасению и эвакуации пострадавших в авиакатастрофах (27 ноября, г.Пушкин, Ленинградская обл.).

Освещение представителями центральных и региональных СМИ выполнения экипажами вертолетов армейской авиации действий по визуальному поиску пострадавших с воздуха в заданном квадрате, зависанию над точкой, сбросу медикаментов и средств спасения, спуску авиаспасателей на лебедке, подъему пострадавших на борт и их дальнейшей эвакуации. В ходе учения экипажи вертолетов выполнят наиболее сложные элементы летной подготовки для присвоения квалификационного разряда «летчик 1 класса».

Предусмотрена установка камер «GoPro» в кабину вертолета во время полета. Интервью с командным составом авиабазы армейской авиации ЗВО, членами экипажей вертолетов, принимающих участие в учении.

Контактное лицо: офицер отдела информационного обеспечения пресс-службы Западного военного округа Шерстюков Артем Сергеевич, тел. 8-904-212-05-27 "

27.11.2014 - Летное учение с экипажами армейской авиации Западного военного округа по поиску, спасению и эвакуации пострадавших в авиакатастрофах (27 ноября, г.Пушкин, Ленинградская обл.). : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Антон

Некто не в курсе, будут ли какие нибудь мероприятия по празднованию 100 летия дальней авиации?

----------


## Avia M

Крым. АГВП "Русские Витязи" пилотаж. Скоро...

----------


## OKA

"02.12.2014 - Учебно-тренировочные полёты экипажей армейской авиации Центрального военного округа с применением авиационных средств дистанционного минирования местности (2 декабря, г.Каменск-Уральский, Свердловская обл.).

Освещение представителями центральных и региональных СМИ применения, в ходе выполнения учебно-тренировочных полётов, экипажами армейской авиации воздушного минного раскладчика ВМР «Дождь» для минирования местности: подготовка авиатехники к вылету, загрузка боеприпасов и установка ВМР в вертолёт, выполнение полетов для минирования местности с различных высот в составе пары вертолетов.

Контактное лицо: Начальник пресс-службы Центрального военного округа полковник Рощупкин Ярослав Владимирович, тел. 8-922-028-92-40, 8-925-504-64-57 "

02.12.2014 - Учебно-тренировочные полёты экипажей армейской авиации Центрального военного округа с применением авиационных средств дистанционного минирования местности (2 декабря, г.Каменск-Уральский, Свердловская обл.). : Министерство обороны Россий 


"04.12.2014 - Первые учебно-тренировочные полеты летчиков на новых учебно-боевых самолетах Як-130 (4 декабря, г.Армавир, Краснодарский край).

Освещение представителями центральных и региональных СМИ выполнения учебно-тренировочных полетов экипажами самолетов Як-130 в учебной авиационной базе ВУНЦ ВВС: подготовка инженерно-техническим составом авиационной техники к полетам, проведение занятий с летчиками в учебных классах и на тренажерных комплексах, выполнение учебно-тренировочных полетов с элементами сложного пилотажа на самолетах Як-130.

Контактное лицо: Представитель УПСИ Минобороны РФ по ВВС Климов Игорь Александрович, тел. 8-925-771-19-87"

04.12.2014 - Первые учебно-тренировочные полеты летчиков на новых учебно-боевых самолетах Як-130 (4 декабря, г.Армавир, Краснодарский край). : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

Много познавательного для СМИ : События : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"12.12.2014 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей авиабазы армейской авиации Южного военного округа на вертолетах Ми-28Н, Ми-35, Ми-8АМТШ (12 декабря, г.Кореновск, Краснодарский край)

Освещение представителями центральных и региональных СМИ   предполетной подготовки экипажей, подготовки техники к полетам и боевому применению, выполнения полетов в составе звеньев, на малых и предельно малых высотах, действий экипажей при отработке различных вводных во время полетов (при отказе авиационной техники, при скрытном перемещении в условиях радиоэлектронного подавления). Журналистам будет представлена возможность съемки в воздухе с борта параллельно летящего вертолета и с земли.

Контактное лицо: офицер отдела информационного обеспечения пресс-службы Южного военного округа Зорин Семён Викторович, тел. 8-917-727-75-47 "

12.12.2014 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей авиабазы армейской авиации Южного военного округа на вертолетах Ми-28Н, Ми-35, Ми-8АМТШ (12 декабря, г.Кореновск, Краснодарский край) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

Севастополь. 20 декабря АГВП "Стрижи".
Над Севастополем 20 декабря пролетят «Стрижи» | ForPost Севастополь Новости

----------


## Panda-9

Пилотажная группа "Русские Витязи" и стратегические бомбардировщики Ту-95МС выполнят демонстрационные полеты в Крыму
http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=360854

----------


## Антоха

> Севастополь. 20 декабря АГВП "Стрижи".
> Над Севастополем 20 декабря пролетят «Стрижи» | ForPost Севастополь Новости


Лётчики пилотажной группы СТРИЖИ прибыли в Крым. В Севастополе они будут летать на четырех астраханских "спарках".

----------


## Avia M

> Лётчики пилотажной группы СТРИЖИ прибыли в Крым. В Севастополе они будут летать на четырех астраханских "спарках".


Погодные условия, тому виной?

----------


## Антоха

> Погодные условия, тому виной?


исключительно погодные условия

----------


## OKA

"24.12.2014 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей вновь сформированной миротворческой эскадрильи ООН в Западном военном округе (24-25 декабря, аэродром «Прибылово», Ленинградская обл.)

Освещение представителями центральных и региональных СМИ  проведения первых полетов экипажами вертолетов Ми-24 и Ми-8 миротворческой эскадрильи ООН, в ходе которых пилоты отработают  взлет и посадку, выполнят полеты в сложных метеоусловиях, на малых и предельно малых высотах, посадку на необорудованные площадки с визуальным подбором в воздухе, а также отработают взаимодействие с группой руководства и в составе штатных пар и звеньев в воздухе.

Для представителей СМИ предусмотрена возможность проведения съемок на борту специальных вертолетов во время учебно-тренировочных полетов миротворческих экипажей, а также интервью с командным, летным и инженерно-техническим составом эскадрильи."

Контактное лицо: Начальник пресс-службы Западного военного округа полковник Кочетков Олег Александрович, тел. 8-921-416-67-97

http://function.mil.ru/for_media/eve...orfSimpleEvent


"26.12.2014 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей авиабазы армейской авиации Южного военного округа на вертолетах Ми-28Н, Ми-35, Ми-8АМТШ (26 декабря, г.Кореновск, Краснодарский край)

Освещение представителями центральных и региональных СМИ   предполетной подготовки экипажей, подготовки техники к полетам и боевому применению, выполнения полетов в составе звеньев, на малых и предельно малых высотах, действий экипажей при отработке различных вводных во время полетов (при отказе авиационной техники, при скрытном перемещении в условиях радиоэлектронного подавления, в ходе доставки боеприпасов и различных грузов военного назначения). Журналистам будет представлена возможность съемки в воздухе с борта параллельно летящего вертолета и с земли."

Контактное лицо: офицер отдела информационного обеспечения пресс-службы Южного военного округа Зорин Семён Викторович, тел. 8- 918- 231-72-58

http://function.mil.ru/for_media/eve...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## AC

Барнаул, 24.01.2015 г.:
В Барнауле состоится масштабная акция «Военная служба по контракту — Твой выбор!» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

Кубинка 29.01.2015г. 29.01.2015 - Тренировочные полеты авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Стрижи» в Центре показа авиационной техники 4-го Государственного центра подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний Министерства обороны РФ (29-30 января, г.Кубинка,

----------


## Avia M

Тихорецк. 8 февраля 2015.
На тихорецкой авиабазе впервые выступит группа высшего пилотажа «Стрижи» и состоится парад воздушных судов. Посвящено это событие будет 75-летию со дня основания 40-го гвардейского Тарнопольского ордена Кутузова 3-й степени авиационного истребительного полка, который дислоцировался на аэродроме в кубанском городе.
http://www.google.ru/url?url=http://...X0dA5I6CztfGkg

----------


## Avia M

> Кубинка 29.01.2015г. 29.01.2015 - Тренировочные полеты авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Стрижи» в Центре показа авиационной техники 4-го Государственного центра подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний Министерства обороны РФ (29-30 января, г.Кубинка,


"Мероприятие" переносится...

----------


## Антон

> "Мероприятие" переносится...


Аха,звонил я туда (3 дня подряд). Сказали перезвонить в понедельник - возможно будет больше инфы...

----------


## Avia M

> "Мероприятие" переносится...


10.02.2015 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты авиационных групп высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи» и «Стрижи» (10 февраля, аэр.Кубинка, Московская обл.)

Освещение представителями центральных и региональных СМИ демонстрационных полетов на самолетах МиГ-29 и Су-27 высшего группового  (выполнение в пилотажных порядках «Ромб», «Плотный ромб», «Стрела», «Пеленг» и «Широкий ромб» таких фигур как боевой разворот, петля Нестерова, косая петля, двойной боевой разворот, синхронные бочки) и одиночного пилотажа (фиксированная бочка, боевой разворот, вираж, перевернутый полет, косая петля, петля Нестерова, ухо и др).

Журналистам представится возможность взять интервью у летчиков авиационных групп высшего пилотажа «Стрижи» и «Русские Витязи». Предусмотрена установка камер «гоу-про» на авиационную технику.

----------


## MAX

Может кто в курсе? Или я пропустил чего-то.
Услышал в новостях, что в мае в Сочи будет проходить авиашоу. 
Что за зверь и с чем его, так сказать? Может кто в курсе или ссылочка какая?
Спасибо!

----------


## OKA

"10.02.2015 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты авиационных групп высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи» и «Стрижи» (10 февраля, аэр.Кубинка, Московская обл.)

Освещение представителями центральных и региональных СМИ демонстрационных полетов на самолетах МиГ-29 и Су-27 высшего группового  (выполнение в пилотажных порядках «Ромб», «Плотный ромб», «Стрела», «Пеленг» и «Широкий ромб» таких фигур как боевой разворот, петля Нестерова, косая петля, двойной боевой разворот, синхронные бочки) и одиночного пилотажа (фиксированная бочка, боевой разворот, вираж, перевернутый полет, косая петля, петля Нестерова, ухо и др).

Журналистам представится возможность взять интервью у летчиков авиационных групп высшего пилотажа «Стрижи» и «Русские Витязи». Предусмотрена установка камер «гоу-про» на авиационную технику.

Контактное лицо: Представитель УПСИ Минобороны РФ по ВВС Климов Игорь Александрович, тел. 8-925-771-19-87 "

10.02.2015 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты авиационных групп высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи» и «Стрижи» (10 февраля, аэр.Кубинка, Московская обл.) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"11.02.2015 - Подготовка экипажей самолетов Су-25СМ авиабазы Южного военного округа (11-13 февраля, г.Приморско-Ахтарск, Краснодарский край)

Освещение представителями центральных и региональных СМИ действий наземных аэродромных служб по подготовке авиационной техники к выполнению полетных заданий, подготовки летного состава к полетам на современных штурмовиках Су-25СМ, выполнения учебно-тренировочных полетов с элементами сложного пилотажа, отработки действий экипажей в случае отказа авиационной техники, при скрытном перемещении, уклонении от атаки истребительной авиации условного противника в условиях радиоэлектронного подавления. Интервью с командным и летным составом авиабазы.

Контактное лицо: офицер отдела информационного обеспечения пресс-службы Южного военного округа Зорин Семён Викторович, тел. 8- 918- 231-72-58"

11.02.2015 - Подготовка экипажей самолетов Су-25СМ авиабазы Южного военного округа (11-13 февраля, г.Приморско-Ахтарск, Краснодарский край) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"12.02.2015 - Летно-тактические учения с полком истребительной авиации Западного военного округа (12-13 февраля, аэр.Бесовец, г.Петрозаводск)

Освещение представителями центральных и региональных СМИ этапов летно-тактического учения с истребительным полком Западного военного округа: учебно-тренировочных полетов экипажей самолетов истребительной авиации с «электронными пусками» авиационных средств поражения, проведения дозаправки самолетов в воздухе,  а также выполнения ряда других задач по предназначению.

В ходе работы представители СМИ ознакомятся с элементами наземной подготовки экипажей и самолетов к полетам, работой офицеров диспетчерского пункта по управлению полетами в том числе и в ночное время. Предусмотрена установка в кабины истребителей камер типа «гоу-про».

Контактное лицо: Начальник пресс-службы Западного военного округа полковник Кочетков Олег Александрович, тел. 8-921-416-67-97"

12.02.2015 - Летно-тактические учения с полком истребительной авиации Западного военного округа (12-13 февраля, аэр.Бесовец, г.Петрозаводск) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"13.02.2015 - Летно-тактическое учение с боевой стрельбой с экипажами вертолетов Ми-24 авиационной базы ЦВО (13 февраля, аэр. Толмачево, Новосибирская обл.)

Освещение представителями центральных и региональных СМИ проведения летного тактического учения с экипажами вертолетов Ми-24 авиабазы ЦВО. В ходе работы представителям СМИ будет продемонстрировано приведение подразделения в высшие степени боевой готовности, подготовка техники к ведению боевых действий на аэродроме, передислокация авиационной техники на временные аэродромы базирования, выполнение полетов, уничтожение наземных целей условного противника и выполнение элементов воздушного боя. Интервью с командным и летным составом авиабазы.

Контактное лицо: начальник группы информационного обеспечения пресс-службы Центрального военного округа Сивохин Юрий Михайлович, тел.8-913-926-47-64"

13.02.2015 - Летно-тактическое учение с боевой стрельбой с экипажами вертолетов Ми-24 авиационной базы ЦВО (13 февраля, аэр. Толмачево, Новосибирская обл.) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"Хотя до 9 Мая осталось ровно три месяца, в Воронеже на аэродроме Балтимор курсанты и слушатели Академии ВВС имени Жуковского и Гагарина уже начали в составе парадных расчетов оттачивать свою строевую выучку. 

Репетиции проходят прямо на летном поле учебного аэродрома около самого большого музея всех современных боевых самолетов под открытым небом. В День Победы лучшим из этих курсантов и офицеров доверят представлять авиацию на Красной площади в Москве. Среди готовящихся есть те, кто уже принимал участие в главном военном параде страны.

Согласно указу президента военные парады пройдут во всех Городах воинской славы. На Красной площади будут задействованы более 10 тысяч солдат и офицеров, по брусчатке пройдет техника, а в конце парада пролетят все современные военные самолеты."

http://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/conte...90947-buj5.htm

----------


## Panda-9

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Первый международный военно-технический форум "Армия-2015" пройдет в Кубинке
В рамках мероприятия состоятся международные соревнования по авиадартсу и пройдет масштабное авиашоу боевых вертолетов и самолетов
с 16 по 19 июня

----------


## Avia M

Астрахань. 21 февраля. 
 Военно-патриотическая акция «Военная служба по контракту — Твой выбор» пройдет в Астрахани 21 февраля 16.02.2015, 12:03 Жителей и гостей города приглашают в этот день в 12.00 на набережную реки Волга, на площадь возле памятника Петру Первому. Военно-патриотическая акция «Военная служба по контракту - Твой выбор» направлена на привлечение молодёжи к военной службе по контракту, информирование кандидатов в контрактники об условиях прохождения службы, о социальных гарантиях. Акцию проводят пункт отбора на военную службу по контракту Астраханской области, администрация города Астрахани, войсковая часть 28004, областной военный комиссариат. Организаторы обещают в этот день создать на набережной Волги атмосферу, соответствующую предстоящему празднику – Дню защитника Отечества. Фигуры высшего пилотажа продемонстрируют в небе авиационные группы «Стрижи» и летчики астраханского авиаполка Военно-Воздушных Сил России. Зрители также увидят прыжки с парашютом, на площади будет организован показ наземной боевой техники.

----------


## Pilot

ВВС устроят памятное шоу над Калугой



Москва. 3 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Экипажи Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) примут участие в масштабной акции "Вахта Героев", которая пройдет 14 марта, она посвящена 72-й годовщине освобождения Калужской области от немецко-фашистских захватчиков.

"В мероприятии примут участие экипажи авиационной группы высшего пилотажа "Русские витязи", летчики армейской авиации на десантно-боевых вертолетах Ми-8 и летчики Военно-транспортной авиации на самолетах Ил-76", - сообщил "Инфтерфаксу-АВН" во вторник официальный представитель ВВС полковник Игорь Климов.

Он отметил, что летный состав авиационной группы "Русские витязи" выполнит пилотаж на шести самолетах, в составе звена из четырех экипажей, парный и одиночный пилотаж, продемонстрирует такие фигуры, как "Синхронная бочка", "петля Нестерова в составе группы", "Виражи", "Боевые развороты", "Зеркало", "Ухо", "Тюльпан" и др. Экипажи Ми-8 и Ил-76 осуществят выброску десанта с различных высот.

В акции будет задействовано порядка 20 единиц авиатехники.

----------


## AC

В Крыму можно ждать Ту-22М3:
Источник: Ту-22М3 перебросят в Крым в ходе проверки боеготовности | РИА Новости

----------


## Avia M

> В Крыму модно ждать Ту-22М3:
> Источник: Ту-22М3 перебросят в Крым в ходе проверки боеготовности | РИА Новости


Шоу устроят?   :Smile: 

P.S. "Русские Витязи", в составе шести, предположительно в Кущёвке...

----------


## Avia M

Ростов-на-Дону 21 марта.

«Русские Витязи» в Ростове-на-Дону покажут фигуры высшего пилотажа 
 В Ростове пройдет красочное авиашоу ВВС Минобороны России. 

 Оно состоится в рамках акции, направленной на популяризацию воинской службы по контракту и повышению имиджа Вооруженных сил Российской Федерации, сообщает пресс-служба правительства региона. 

 «Мероприятие пройдет на набережной Ростова-на-Дону 21 марта и будет приурочено к 70-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне 1941-1945 годов», - отметил заместитель губернатора Анатолий Сафронов.

«Русские Витязи» в Ростове-на-Дону покажут фигуры высшего пилотажа

----------


## Avia M

Легендарная пилотажная группа Военно-воздушных сил России «Русские Витязи» покажет фигуры высшего пилотажа 23 марта в ходе митинга-реквиема «Салют Победе!».

23 марта Русские Витязи покажут фигуры высшего пилотажа в небе над Кубинкой | Радио Одинцова

----------


## Avia M

22-23 мая. Сызрань.

маленькая Сызрань | Новости | На 75-летие Сызранского ВВАУЛ могут пройти выступления пилотажных групп - «Русских витязей» или «Стрижей»

----------


## Avia M

29-31 мая. Дракино, Московская область.

A VIA FEST II ФЕСТИВАЛЬ АВИАЦИОННОГО, АВТО И МОТО СПОРТА. 29-31 МАЯ 2015. АЭРОДРОМ ДРАКИНО, МО

----------


## Avia M

02.04.2015 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей морской авиации Северного флота (2-3 апреля, аэродром «Североморск-3», Мурманская обл.) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

01.04.2015 - Прибытие авиационной техники армейской авиации для участия в тренировках воздушной части военного парада на Красной площади (1 апреля, г.Кубинка, Московская обл.) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

Ростов-на Дону. 9мая.
30 марта, AEX.RU –  Военная авиация в составе 37 современных летательных аппаратов впервые примет участие в военном параде в Ростове-на-Дону, посвященном победе в Великой Отечественной войне.
"В парадный строй авиации вошли самолеты Су-24, Су-25, Су-27, Су-34, МиГ-29, и вертолеты Ми-8, Ми-26, Ми-28, Ми-35, Ка-52. Авиация пролетит над участниками парада в едином воздушном строю на скоростях от 120 до 550 км/ч и высотах от 150 до 350 метров", - говорится в сообщении.

----------


## Avia M

Екатеринбург. 9 мая.
1 апреля, AEX.RU –  В День Победы над Екатеринбургом состоится воздушный парад с участием двух штурмовиков Су-25 и восьми вертолетов Ми-8.

В День Победы в небе над Екатеринбургом впервые пролетят штурмовики и вертолеты - AEX.RU
p.s. Маловато будет...

----------


## OKA

" Демонстрационная программа Международного военно-технического форума "АРМИЯ-2015" находится в стадии формирования и будет включать в себя мероприятия по показу образцов продукции, представленной на выставке предприятиями ОПК и Министерством обороны Российской Федерации.
Основные составляющие демонстрационной программы:

    Сухопутный кластер (полигон "Алабино")
    Авиационный кластер (аэродром «Кубинка»)
    Водный кластер (гидротехнические сооружения полигона "Алабино")

В рамках демонстрационной программы Международного военно-технического форума «АРМИЯ-2015» из наличия Минобороны России планируется представить более 120 единиц современной боевой техники Сухопутных войск, Военно-воздушных сил, Войск воздушно-космической обороны, Воздушно-десантных войск и Военно-Морского Флота...


Авиационный демонстрационный кластер:

Показ возможностей авиационной техники будет представлен показательными выступлениями авиационных пилотажных групп «Русские витязи» (6 ед. Су-27), «Стрижи» (4 ед. – МиГ-29), «Беркуты России» (6 ед. – Ми-28Н) демонстрацией высшего пилотажа и пилотажа в составе групп и одиночно.

Кроме того, участникам Форума будут продемонстрированы: маневренный воздушный бой, нанесение одиночных и групповых авиаударов по наземным целям, а также высадка десанта беспарашютным способом (по тросу).
Будут организованы выступления личного состава подразделений специального назначения Воздушно-десантных войск.

Для демонстрационного показа на авиационном демонстрационном кластере привлекаются:
ВВС – 43 ед. (самолетов – 19 ед., вертолетов – 12 ед., ВВТ ПВО – 12 ед.)
Войска ВКО – 3 ед.

Посещение Форума АРМИЯ-2015 свободное и бесплатное, в том числе и мероприятий авиационного кластера на авиабазе ВВС Кубинка. Примерно за месяц до мероприятия будет открыта онлайн-регистрация посетителей на официальном сайте Форума, следите за обновлением информации."

Международный военно-технический форум АРМИЯ-2015 — Демонстрационная программа

----------


## AC

"...Для подготовки авиационных групп ВВС России, участвующих в параде, на площадке *Алабино* в Московской области *6, 8 и 10 апреля* будут проведены первые тренировки полным составом. Всего до 9 мая будут проведены 10 тренировок и одна генеральная репетиция непосредственно в небе над Москвой...".
В Москве аэропорты три дня будут закрыты на час из-за репетиции парада - Газета.Ru | Новости

----------


## OKA

07.04.2015 (18:32)  "В преддверии дня Победы в небе над Санкт-Петербургом состоится грандиозное воздушное шоу

Экипажи авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Русские витязи» и наиболее подготовленный летный состав авиационных частей Военно-воздушных сил и Западного военного округа примут участие в масштабной акции «Военная служба по контракту — твой выбор!», которая пройдет в Санкт-Петербурге в преддверии Дня Победы.

Впервые летчики строевых частей на самолетах Ту-95СМ «Медведь», Су-27, МиГ-31БМ, Су-24М и вертолетах Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник» и Ми-8 выполнят пролет над акваторией Финского залива.

Экипажи «Русских витязей» продемонстрируют насыщенную воздушную программу, включающую пилотаж в составе 6 самолетов «пирамидой», 4 самолетов «ромбом», парный и одиночных пилотаж.

Полеты будут проходить на интервалах и дистанциях 1 и 3 метра соответственно. Летчики выполнят наиболее сложные элементы, такие как «петля Нестерова», боевые развороты и виражи в составе группы, синхронные «бочки», а также традиционные «колокол», «ухо», «зеркало», «горка» и многие другие. 

На месте проведения акции будет представлен наземный показ военной техники зенитных ракетных и радиотехнических войск, а также выставка авиационных спасательных средств, высотного снаряжения и другого военного обмундирования. На базе развернутой полевой кухни каждый желающий сможет отведать армейской каши.

На берегу Финского залива будут развернуты мобильные пункты отбора на военную службу по контракту. Военные специалисты проведут профессиональные консультации для желающих по вопросам проведения отбора и заключения контракта с Министерством обороны. Потенциальные абитуриенты также смогут получить консультации представителей Военно-воздушной академии по вопросам обучения в вузе.

Ранее главнокомандующий ВВС генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев объяснил, почему акция «Военная служба по контракту — твой выбор!» пройдет в Санкт-Петербурге в преддверие дня Победы.

«Ленинград стоически выдержал блокаду, и мы не имеем права не провести её в этом великом городе», — сообщил он еще в ходе предыдущей акции в Ростове-на-Дону.

  Акция пройдет 25 апреля. 

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

В преддверии дня Победы в небе над Санкт-Петербургом состоится грандиозное воздушное шоу : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Fencer

17.04.2015 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты авиационных экипажей ВВС в рамках подготовки к участию в воздушной части военного парада в честь 70-й годовщины Победы в Великой Отечественной войне (17 апреля, аэродром «Кубинка», Московская обл.) : Министерс

----------


## 9-13

В День Победы в Севастополе также запланирован показ авиационной техники, состоящей на вооружении морской авиации ЧФ. Севастопольцы и гости города смогут увидеть пролет 11 самолётов и вертолётов, среди которых противолодочные самолёты-амфибии Бе-12, транспортные самолёты Ан-26 и Ту-134, вертолёты Ми-8 и Ка-27ПС.

В военном параде в Севастополе примут участие более 2 тыс. военнослужащих : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

Ещё будет звено Су-27 с Бельбека. Они уже тренируются.
Обещали (то есть не точно) ещё что-то, но пока инфы нет.

----------


## Avia M

18 апреля. "Русь". 
Пилотажная группа "Русь" — "Дорогами славы"

----------


## Avia M

24 апреля.  Аэродром "Мячково".  http://yandex.ru/clck/jsredir?from=y...63489946067721

----------


## Fencer

Всероссийская карта Парадов Победы 2015. Москва

----------


## OKA

"В День Победы в небе над Севастополем пролетят более 30 летательных аппаратов 21.04.2015 12:12:29

Cевастополь. 21 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Более 30 единиц авиатехники Морской авиации Черноморского флота примут участие в военном параде, который состоится в Севастополе в честь 70-летия Победы в Великой Отечественной войне, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" во вторник представитель отдела информационного обеспечения ЧФ капитан 2 ранга Николай Воскресенский.
"В небе над Севастополем жители и гости города 9 мая смогут увидеть фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24, новейшие истребители Су-30 и истребители Су-27 последних модификаций, штурмовики Су-25, противолодочные самолёты-амфибии Бе-12, транспортные самолёты Ан-26, самолёт Ту-134, вертолёты Ми-8 и Ка-27", - сказал Н.Воскресенский.
Oн отметил, что совместно с черноморцами свою боевую технику представят летчики командования ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа.
"Летчики уже приступили к проведению тренировок предстоящего показа авиатехники", - информировал представитель ЧФ."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=373169

----------


## OKA

"МУРМАНСК, 3 мая. /Корр. ТАСС Илья Виноградов/. В День Победы в главной базе Северного флота (СФ) в Североморске (Мурманская область) состоятся военно-морской парад и демонстрационный пролет вертолетов и самолетов морской авиации над акваторией Кольского залива...

...После военно-морского парада состоится демонстрационный пролет самолетов и вертолетов морской авиации. Первая тройка вертолетов пролетит над Кольским заливом на траверзе Североморска в полдень. Они пройдут клином на расстоянии 50 метров друг от друга. Ведущим будет Ми-8, за ним - два противолодочных вертолета Ка-27. Также над заливом пролетят военно-транспортные самолеты Ан-26 и Ан-12, противолодочный и разведывательный самолеты Ил-38 и Ил-20, противолодочный самолет Ту-142. Завершать воздушный строй будет тройка самолетов палубной авиации - Су-25УТГ и два Су-33. Всего в демонстрационном пролете будут задействованы 11 авиамашин..."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Новейшие подлодки и авиацию покажет Северный флот на параде Победы в Североморске


"Цифру "70" выстроят в небе военные летчики Казахстана на параде Победы в Астане  04.05.2015 8:33:41

       Астана. 4 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-КАЗАХСТАН - В Астане в ходе авиа-шоу на параде войск, посвященном 70-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне, военные летчики в небе выстроят цифру "70", сообщила в понедельник пресс-служба Минобороны республики.
       "Всего 7 мая в едином воздушном строю в небо над Астаной взмоют 70 единиц авиационной техники, являющейся частью вооружения казахстанских ВВС", - говорится в сообщении.
       По данным пресс-службы, во вторник, 5 мая, в Астане состоится генеральная репетиция парада. В масштабном марше будет задействовано свыше 5 тыс. военнослужащих, порядка 220 единиц современного вооружения и военной техники, 70 единиц современной авиационной техники. Наряду с современными вооруженными силами будет представлена армия и вооружение времен Великой Отечественной войны.
       В авиа-шоу на параде примут участие группы фронтовой, военно-транспортной и армейской авиации: самолеты Су-30СМ, Су-25, Су-27, Су-30, МиГ-29, МиГ-31, МиГ-27, Ан-26, Ан-72, Ту-134, Ту-154, С-295, а также вертолеты Ми-8, Ми-17, Ми-171, Ми-26, К-32 и ЕС-145."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=375040


"03.05.2015 - 16:29  Новости Беларуси. В Минске завершается подготовка к главному военно-политическому событию нынешней весны. В Параде в честь 9 Мая примет участие более 5 тысяч военнослужащих и около 250 единиц техники...

...Затем в небе над столицей минчане и гости увидят самые известные аэросудна не только нашей страны.

Планируется, что в параде примет участие и российская авиационная техника: четыре Як-130 и бомбардировщики Су-34..."

http://www.ctv.by/novosti-minska-i-m...k-uvelichennoe

----------


## Avia M

Сочи. 30-31 мая.

13 мая, AEX.RU –  В Олимпийском парке Сочи 30-31 мая состоится авиашоу "Олимпийское Небо", сообщили агентству "Интерфакс-Юг" в пресс-службе администрации Сочи в среду.

 "Лучшие пилотажные группы России и чемпионы мира по высшему пилотажу выступят в рамках масштабного авиашоу, которое состоится в поддержку олимпийского туризма, нового направления в турсфере", - сказал собеседник агентства.

 Он отметил, что мастерство синхронного пилотажа на предельно малых интервалах и дистанциях продемонстрируют пилотажные группы "Русь", "Первый полет", "ЦСКА" и "Балтийские пчелы". С сольной программой аэробатического фристайла выступят многократные чемпионы мира Светлана Капанина, Елена Климович, Александр Курылев и Михаил Мамистов.

Летчики-асы покажут высший пилотаж в олимпийском небе Сочи - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

> 22-23 мая. Сызрань.
> 
> маленькая Сызрань | Новости | На 75-летие Сызранского ВВАУЛ могут пройти выступления пилотажных групп - «Русских витязей» или «Стрижей»


"Стрижи". Предварительно отлёт в понедельник 18 мая... Будет интересно, программа достойная!

----------


## Fencer

Четыре Су-27 обеспечат "чистое небо" на Гонке Героев под Петербургом http://www.spbdnevnik.ru/news/2015-0...d-peterburgom/

----------


## Avia M

23 мая. Аэродром Пушкин.  Петербургский авиасалон. Аэродром Пушкин

----------


## Avia M

27 июня. Пермь. "Крылья Пармы". Предварительно заявлены "Стрижи". Программа сокращена до одного дня (финансы). Подробности последуют...

----------


## Fencer

> 23 мая. Аэродром Пушкин.  Петербургский авиасалон. Аэродром Пушкин


23.05.2015 - Военно-исторический праздник «Ленинградские крылья Победы – 2015» (23 мая, аэродром «Пушкин», Ленинградская обл.) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

Отбой?  Петербургский авиасалон. Аэродром Пушкин

----------


## OKA

"19.05.2015 (11:21)  Зрителей «Авиадартса-2015» под Воронежем ждет уникальное авиашоу

В рамках проведения на авиационном полигоне Погоново в Воронежской области конкурса по воздушной выучке летных экипажей «Авиадартс-2015» для придания ему зрелищности будет разыграно воздушное действо с представлением новых перспективных и модернизированных авиационных комплексов, так называемый авиамикс.

В авиамиксе примут участие экипажи современных и перспективных самолетов — Т-50, Су-35, Су-34, Су-30, Ка-52, Ми-28Н, истребителей, бомбардировщиков и штурмовиков разных модификаций Су-24, Су-25, Су-27, МиГ-29, а также авиационные группы высшего пилотажа «Беркуты», «Соколы России», «Русские Витязи», «Стрижи» и «Крылья Тавриды».

Впервые экипажи учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130 произведут пуски неуправляемых ракет и сброс бомб на различные мишени авиационного полигона.

Летчики в течение 1,5 часов на высотах от 50 до 1500 метров продемонстрируют летные и боевые возможности летательных аппаратов, а экипажи Су-25 покажут элементы авиационного слалома.

Всего в авиамиксе будет задействовано более 60 самолетов и вертолетов.

Соревнования летного мастерства «Авиадартс-2015» откроются 27 мая на базе Военно-воздушной академии в Воронеже и будут проходить в течении 6 дней.

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

Зрителей «Авиадартса-2015» под Воронежем ждет уникальное авиашоу : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



Международный военно-технический форум АРМИЯ-2015 — План экспозиции  


"Гостям форума «Армия-2015» разрешат сесть за штурвал ракетоносца Ту-160

На Международном военно-техническом форуме «Армия-2015», который пройдет в подмосковной Кубинке с 16 по 19 июня, Военно-воздушные силы России представят современные образцы самолетов и вертолетов, сообщает Интерфакс-АВН со ссылкой на представителя военного ведомства полковника Игоря Климова

«Участники и гости форума смогут увидеть на статическом показе дальние бомбардировщики-ракетоносцы Ту-160, Ту-95, Ту-22М», – сказал Игорь Климов.

Также он отметил, что на экспозиции Минобороны представит вертолеты Ансат-У, Ми-35, Ми-8АМТШ, Ми-26, Ми-28Н, Ка-52, Ка-226, истребители МиГ-29СМТ, Су-27, МиГ-31, Су-30СМ, бомбардировщики Су-24, Су-34, штурмовики Су-25, учебно-боевой самолет Як-130, а также самолеты Военно-транспортной авиации Ил-76, Ан-26, Ан-12, Ан-140, Ан-148 и специальный самолет Ту-214.

По словам И.Климова, все желающие смогут ознакомиться с характеристиками и возможностями летательных аппаратов, почувствовать себя летчиком в кабине боевого самолета и вертолета.

Кроме того, в павильоне ВВС будут демонстрироваться авиационные средства поражения и различные радиоэлектронные системы.'

Гостям форума «Армия-2015» разрешат сесть за штурвал ракетоносца Ту-160 | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»


Видимо откроют доступ (наверное не очень надолго)) и в другие аппараты :


"19.05.2015 (16:51)

На форуме «Армия-2015» ВВС России представят новейшие образцы военной техники

Военно-воздушные силы на Международном военно-техническом форуме «Армия-2015» в рамках экспозиционной программы представят современные образцы самолетов и вертолетов.

На подмосковном аэродроме Кубинка участники и гости форума смогут увидеть вертолеты Ансат-У, Ми-35, Ми-8АМТШ, Ми-26, Ми-28Н, Ка-52, Ка-226, истребители МиГ-29СМТ, Су-27, МиГ-31, Су-30СМ, бомбардировщики Су-24, Су-34, штурмовики Су-25, учебно-боевой самолет Як-130, дальние бомбардировщики-ракетоносцы Ту-160, Ту-95, Ту-22М3, учебный Ту-134УБ-Л, самолеты военно-транспортной авиации Ил-76, Ан-26, Ан-12, Ан-140, Ан-148, самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50, и специальный самолет Ту-214.

На экспозиционном стенде ВВС России все желающие смогут ознакомиться с характеристиками и возможностями летательных аппаратов, оказаться в кабине боевого самолета и вертолета и почувствовать себя летчиком.

Кроме того, в павильоне ВВС будут демонстрироваться авиационные средства поражения и различные радиоэлектронные системы.

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

На форуме «Армия-2015» ВВС России представят новейшие образцы военной техники : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 20 мая. /ТАСС/. Авиационная группа высшего пилотажа "Соколы России" сегодня перелетела на военный аэродром Армавира для участия в Краснодаре в информационно-агитационной акции "Служба по контракту - твой выбор". Об этом сообщил в среду ТАСС официальный представитель ВВС полковник Игорь Климов.

"Летчики пилотажной группы Липецкого авиацентра проведут тренировку, а 23 мая - в день проведения акции - продемонстрируют жителям и гостям города Краснодар высший пилотаж", - сказал он.

В программе будет групповой пилотаж четырех самолетов Су-27 и Су-30СМ, а также одиночный пилотаж.

На аэродроме Краснодар-центральный в течение дня будут функционировать мобильные пункты отбора граждан на военную службу по контракту. Всем желающим расскажут о социальных гарантиях и преимуществах прохождения военной службы по контракту, преподаватели Военно-воздушной академию Воронежа предоставят всю необходимую информацию о порядке поступления в вуз.

Кроме того, на земле будет организован показ вертолетов Ми-8, Ми-28, Ми-35, самолетов Су-27, МиГ-29, Л-39, Су-25, Су-24, бронеавтомобилей "Тигр" и "Тайфун". Над гостями мероприятия на малой высоте пролетят вертолеты Ми-8, Ми-35, учебные самолеты Л-39, учебно-боевые Як-130, штурмовики Су-25, истребители Су-27, Су-30, авиационные комплексы Су-34, стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-95МС, а сборная ВВС по парашютному спорту продемонстрирует показательные прыжки с вертолета Ми-8."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - "Соколы России" примут участие в акции "Служба по контракту - твой выбор" в Краснодаре

----------


## Avia M

"Загогулина"... :Smile:  Под Воронежем выступят пилотажные группы "Стрижей" и "Русский витязей" - AEX.RU

----------


## Fencer

В День России в Архангельске выступит пилотажная группа «Русские витязи»

----------


## Fencer

14.06.2015 - Генеральная репетиция экипажей ВВС в рамках подготовки к воздушной части Международного военно-технического форума «Армия-2015» (14 июня, аэродром «Кубинка», полигон «Алабино, Московская обл.). : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Fencer

«Стрижи» или «Русские витязи» прилетят в Читу на празднование победы над Японией

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 8 июня. /ТАСС/. Экипажи пилотажной группы "Русские Витязи" в День России выполнят полеты над Архангельском в ходе военно-патриотической акции "Служба по контракту - твой выбор". Об этом сообщил 8 июня ТАСС официальный представитель ВВС РФ полковник Игорь Климов.

"Сегодня летчики авиационной группы высшего пилотажа "Русские Витязи" выполнили перебазирование на военный аэродром в Карелии. В течение ближайших дней летный состав проведет тренировочные полеты и примет участие в акции "Служба по контракту - твой выбор", которая пройдет в День России в Архангельске", - сказал он.

В акции, помимо пилотажных групп, примут участие экипажи стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-95МС "Медведь", истребителей МиГ-31БМ и Су-27, фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М и транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8. Откроет воздушную часть мероприятия сборная ВВС по парашютному спорту, которая выполнит десантирование с вертолета над набережной Северной Двины с флагами России, Вооруженных сил РФ и ВВС.

На месте проведения акции будет развернут мобильный пункт отбора на военную службу по контракту, где каждый желающий сможет получить профессиональную консультацию инструкторов и пройти начальные этапы отбора.

Всего в акции будет задействовано около 20 единиц современной авиационной техники."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Пилотажная группа "Русские витязи" в День России выступит в Архангельске

----------


## Avia M

3-5 июля. "Нашествие".
15 июня, AEX.RU –  Пилотажная группа "Соколы России" покажет авиашоу на рок-фестивале "Нашествие-2015", который пройдет в Большом Завидово Тверской области 3-5 июля. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на в пресс-службу Минобороны РФ.
"Соколы России" покажут авиашоу на рок-фестивале "Нашествие-2015" - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"ВЕНА, 18 июн — РИА Новости. Два американских самолета периода Второй мировой войны повторят маршрут легендарных перегонов самолетов по ленд-лизу с Аляски через Сибирь и прибудут на Международный авиакосмический салон (МАКС), который будет проходить в конце августа, сообщил в четверг летчик-космонавт СССР Алексей Леонов, выступая в Венском отделении ООН.

Леонов, которого чествовали на 58-й сессии Комитета ООН по исследованию космического пространства в мирных целях в ознаменование 50-летия первого выхода человека в открытый космос, посвятил заключительную часть своего выступления воспоминанию о той помощи авиационной техникой, которую США и Великобритания оказали воюющему СССР в годы Великой Отечественной войны.

"Об этом все должны знать, это необыкновенное проявление международной солидарности" — сказал Леонов, обращаясь к международной аудитории. Он сообщил, что возглавляет оргкомитет юбилейных торжеств в память 70-летия перегонов авиационной техники "Аляска — Сибирь".

По словам Леонова, с 1941 по 1945 год в СССР было поставлено 18297 самолетов, из них 14126 самолетов из США и 4171 — из Великобритании, что составило около 20 процентов всей авиационной техники воевавшего СССР. "Это великая помощь, которая сохранила жизни нашим людям. Мы никогда об этом не забудем!" — заявил летчик-космонавт.

"Самолеты сначала судами шли, а потом, из-за того что блокировала Германия караваны в Атлантике, пришлось гонять самолеты из Фэрбанкса на Якутск, а дальше поездом. Сама трасса страшно тяжелая и, как говорили американцы, по этой трассе могут летать только сумасшедшие самоубийцы и русские пилоты", — сказал Леонов. По его словам, 205 пилотов погибли во время перегонов.

В память об этих событиях и будет осуществлен перелет, когда под Москвой будет проходить Международный авиакосмический слон (МАКС) с 25 по 30 августа этого года. "Сейчас закупили в Америке два самолета С-47 и во время Международного авиационно-космического салона в Москве прилетят из Фэрбанкса на этот парад и будут переданы в российский музей", — сказал Леонов."

Леонов: два самолета из США прилетят на МАКС по маршруту времен войны | РИА Новости

----------


## Fencer

100-летие Ейского авиационного училища 
будет праздноваться

25 июля 2015г.

Программа праздника:

План проведения 100-летия ЕВВАУЛ
8.00-9.00-Сбор выпускников у КПП и регистрация у столов по выпускам .
9.00-9.30-Организованной колонной передвижение к месту проведения митинга
9.30- Встреча старшего начальника.
9.35 - Вынос Флага Российской Федерации, Боевого Знамени ЕВВАУЛ, Флагов ВМФ и ВВС.
9.35-10.20- Митинг, посвященный 100-летию ЕВВАУЛ.
10.20-10.35-Прохождение торжественным маршем подразделения 859 ЦБП и ПЛС МА ВМФ и выпускников училища.
10.40-12.00- Праздничный концерт и осмотр боевой техники.
12.00 – 12.57- Авиационная программа праздника.
13.30- Праздничный обед для приглашенных гостей праздника.
18.00- Праздничный концерт в парке И.М Поддубного

8.00-14.00—День открытых дверей. Работает Музей.
Вход по паспортам. 
Вход иностранных граждан по заранее поданным спискам, 
утвержденными командиром и согласованными с ФСБ

----------


## Avia M

> 27 июня. Пермь. "Крылья Пармы". Предварительно заявлены "Стрижи". Программа сокращена до одного дня (финансы). Подробности последуют...


27 июня пройдет седьмой фестиваль "Крылья Пармы" - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

2, 5 июля Санкт-Петербург. МВМС-2015. В небе "Русские Витязи", "Русь", "Стрижи"!
http://www.navalshow.ru/rus/page/438/

----------


## OKA

"23.06.2015 (19:39)  Авиагруппа «Соколы России» покажет высший пилотаж в небе над Вологдой

Летчики авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Соколы России» выполнят демонстрационные полеты на истребителях Су-30СМ и Су-27 в течение двух дней в Вологодской области.

26 июня в день 90-летия рождения летчика-космонавта, Героя Советского Союза Павла Беляева экипажи Липецкого авиационного центра выполнят элементы маневренного воздушного боя пара на пару с применением наступательно-оборонительных приемов, продемонстрируют наиболее сложные и зрелищные эпизоды воздушной программы, включая пилотаж на малой высоте (до 200 м) и в ограниченном пространстве на больших скоростях (500 — 800 км в час).

Завершится программа выполнением элементов высшего одиночного пилотажа на самолете Су-30СМ с выполнением таких фигур, как петля с поворотом, «колокол», проход на малой скорости, «ухо», «нож», «кадушка», вращение по курсу на критических углах атаки.

Полеты пройдут над центральной площадью села Бабушкино Вологодской области — местом рождения Павла Беляева.

27 июня в день 868-летия города Вологда экипажи авиагруппы «Соколы России» выполнят пролет в составе звена в плотном строевом порядке «ромбом» над Кремлевской площадью города.

Напомним, авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Соколы России» — единственная, которая на боевых самолетах показывает тактические приемы воздушного боя.

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

Авиагруппа «Соколы России» покажет высший пилотаж в небе над Вологдой : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

> "ВЕНА, 18 июн — РИА Новости. Два американских самолета периода Второй мировой войны повторят маршрут легендарных перегонов самолетов по ленд-лизу с Аляски через Сибирь и прибудут на Международный авиакосмический салон (МАКС), который будет проходить в конце августа...



Ещё информация : 


"08.07.2015, 09:40 | Александр Братерский

Несколько американских боевых самолетов совершат перелеты в Россию по маршруту знаменитых американских воздушных конвоев времен Второй мировой войны. Этот проект, несмотря на серьезное охлаждение отношений, поддержан на высоком уровне. По мнению российского сенатора, подобное мероприятие — «позитивный сигнал» для американской элиты.

В середине июля из США в Россию совершат полеты самые знаковые самолеты, которые поставлялись СССР по ленд-лизу. Вылет с Аляски планируется 20 июля. В полете, в частности, примут участие фронтовой бомбардировщик Б-25, названный в честь американского генерала Билли Митчелла, и два транспортных самолета Douglas DC-3. На его основе был позже создан советский транспортник Ли-2 конструктора Бориса Лисунова.

Полетит также истребитель Bell P-39 «Аэрокобра». На таком летал знаменитый советский летчик Александр Покрышкин. В своей книге он с восхищением отзывался о «мощном вооружении» американского самолета. Это не просто красивые слова: на этом самолете Покрышкин сбил 48 немецких самолетов.

Американские и российские летчики, среди которых будет и экс-главком ВВС Петр Дейнекин, собираются повторить маршрут Аляска — Сибирь, проложенный в 1942 году из города Фэрбанкса на Аляске в Красноярск. Они совершат несколько остановок в Якутске, Анадыре и Братске и приземлятся на авиасалоне МАКС, который пройдет в Москве в конце августа.

Известно, что во время войны американские летчики поставили СССР почти 8 тыс. боевых самолетов, на которых воевали летчики Красной армии. Путь пилотов составлял почти 14 тыс. км, в Америке маршрут начинался в городе Грей-Фолс, штат Монтана.

Всего в СССР в годы войны 20% самолетов было американского производства. Поставки американской военной техники внесли существенную роль в победу Красной армии над нацистами. Общая сумма ленд-лизовских поставок в СССР оценивается в $11,3 млрд.

Это не берутся оспаривать даже российские политики. «Программа ленд-лиза сильно поддержала нас в первые годы войны, наши летчики воевали на американских самолетах, все помнят американские грузовики, да и американскую тушенку, которая была основной пищей в походах Красной армии в первое время войны», — рассказывает «Газете.Ru» член комитета Совета Федерации по международным делам Игорь Морозов.

Идея повторить маршрут Аляска — Сибирь в год 70-летия Победы возникла как частная инициатива российской компании «Русавиа»: она занимается экспортом запчастей для самолетов, а также реставрацией военной техники времен войны. Директор компании Сергей Баранов увлечен восстановлением исторической авиатехники: самолеты были приобретены в США на средства «Русавиа» и частных спонсоров.

В 2013 году российские предприниматели вместе со своими американскими партнерами из Американской ассоциации Bravo 369 Flight Foundation заключили соглашение о совместном проекте под названием Warplanes to Siberia.

«Мы твердо уверены, что повторение полета Аляска — Сибирь, а также фильм, снятый о полете, помогут дружбе и сотрудничеству между нашими народами», — рассказал «Газете.Ru» глава Bravo 369 Джефф Джир..."

Самолеты времен Второй мировой войны полетят из Америки в Россию - Газета.Ru | Политика

----------


## Avia M

12 июля.
72-я годовщина танкового сражения под Прохоровкой. В программе мероприятий выступление АГВП "Стрижи".

----------


## Avia M

19 июля. Череповец.
МОСКВА, 16 июля. /ТАСС/. Экипажи пилотажной группы "Русские витязи" продемонстрируют свою воздушную программу в городе Череповец Вологодской области. Об этом сообщил 16 июля ТАСС официальный представитель ВВС полковник Игорь Климов.

"В день металлурга воздушные асы покажут групповой пилотаж в составе 6 истребителей Су-27. Полеты будут проходить над рекой Щексна 19 июля", - уточнил он.
ТАСС: Северо-Запад - "Русские витязи" покажут воздушную программу в Череповце

----------


## Avia M

8 августа. Челябинск.
8 августа 2015 года в Челябинске пройдет масштабная акция по отбору кандидатов на военную службу по контракту. В ходе нее офицеры авиационной базы Шагол и филиала Военно-воздушной академии расскажут о требованиях к военнослужащим и вакантных должностях.

 Как сообщили "Уралинформбюро" в пресс-службе Центрального военного округа, в акции примут участие авиационная группа высшего пилотажа "Стрижи", а также боевые самолеты и вертолеты. Шесть истребителей МиГ-29 выполнят боевые развороты, восходящие и нисходящие спирали, петли Нестерова, "тюльпаны" и "бочки".

 В наземно-воздушном показе авиатехники зрители увидят истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ, фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М, вертолеты Ми-8 и Ми-24, транспортные самолеты Ан-12, Ан-26 и Ту-134. Всего будет представлено более 50 образцов вооружения, военной техники и формы одежды.В небо над Челябинском поднимутся "Стрижи"

----------


## Avia M

8 августа. Иваново. Фестиваль "Открытое небо". "Соколы России".
На фестивале «Открытое небо» в Иванове выступит «Дискотека Авария» - Русская планета

----------


## Avia M

19 июля. Череповец. Отбой полётов...

----------


## Avia M

26 июля. Севастополь.
Более 30 кораблей и свыше 30 самолетов и вертолетов примут участие в военно-морском празднике в Севастополе - AEX.RU

----------


## An-Z

В период с 24 июля по 8 августа впервые в Рязанской области пройдет конкурс летного мастерства «Авиадартс-2015», котором примут участие команды из России, Китая, Казахстана и республики Беларусь. 
Помимо этого 6 стран будут присутствовать на конкурсе в качестве наблюдателей.Зачет будет проводиться по 7 номинациям по родам авиации: истребительная, бомбардировочная, штурмовая, военно-транспортная, дальняя и армейская авиации на транспортно-боевых и ударных вертолетах. В соревнования примут участие экипажи самолетов JH-7, Су-24М, Су-25, Су-27, Су-30СМ, Су-34, МиГ-29СМТ, Ил-76, Ту-22М3 и вертолетов Ка-52, Ми-35, Ми-8.  
Всего в конкурсе будет задействовано более 100 летчиков, 12 типов самолетов и вертолетов и 3 аэродрома в Рязани, Брянской и Калужской областях.

24-26 прилёт участников конкурса
02.08 полигон Дубровичи, с 10 до 15 Авиамикс
03-06.08 полёты по программе соревнований
08.08 закрытие
09.08 разлёт участников

----------


## Avia M

26 июля. Новосибирск.
Авиационный праздник «Крылатая победа» пройдет в Новосибирске, на аэродроме в Мочище 26 июля 2015 года. В авиашоу примет участие прославленная пилотажная группа «Соколы России» и летчики-испытатели Новосибирского авиационного завода им. Чкалова. Праздник посвящен 70-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне и 65-летнему юбилею аэродрома «Мочище».
Развитие города - Пилотажная группа «Соколы России» выступит на авиашоу в Новосибирске - Новосибирские новости

----------


## ОБУ

25.07.2015 В ейском небе гости праздника смогут увидеть: десантирование парашютистов с МИ-8. Пилотаж вертолета Ка-52.  Проход пары Ми-8, проход пары Ми-35, проход пары Л-39, проход звена Як-130, прохо пары Су-25, проход пары Су-24, проход пары Су-34, проход пары Су-27 (Су-30), проход пары Ту-95МС. И гвоздь программы пилотаж «Русских Витязей» на шестерке Су-27

----------


## Fencer

В Ейске состоится грандиозный авиационный праздник по случаю 100-летия находящегося в городе летного училища : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

26 июля. Балтийск.
Самолеты Су-34 и МиГ-31 дополнят силы ВВС БФ, которые примут участие в военном параде в честь Дня ВМФ в Балтийске. В результате, 26 июля в небе над Калининградским морским каналом в едином воздушном строю пролетят свыше 20 самолетов и вертолетов авиации флота.

 Это будут фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24, истребители Су-27, противолодочные и поисково-спасательные вертолеты Ка-27ПЛ и Ка-27ПС, ударные вертолеты Ми-24, транспортно-боевые вертолеты Ми-8, а также военно-транспортные самолеты Ан-26.
В Балтийске на параде в честь Дня ВМФ России впервые примут участие Су-34 и МиГ-31 - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

АНОНСЫ!!!ПРЕДСТОЯЩИХ ПОЛЁТОВ!!!!!!!

"25.07.2015 (15:03) Военные Летчики Казахстана и Белоруссии перебазировались на военный аэродром в Рязани для участия в конкурсе «Авиадарст–2015»

Экипажи более 20 истребителей Су-27, МиГ-29, штурмовиков Су-25 и транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8 выполнили плановый перелет из Казахстана и Белоруссии на аэродром Дягилево в Рязани для участия в Международном этапе конкурса «Авиадартс–2015».

В течение сегодняшнего дня перебазирование также завершат экипажи истребителей-бомбардировщиков JH-7 Китайской народной республики.

Накануне на аэродром Дягилево уже прилетели экипажи армейской авиации российской команды на боевых вертолетах Ка-52 «Аллигатор», боевых ударных Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», ударных Ми-35, транспортно-боевых Ми-8, тяжелых транспортно-десантных Ми-26...


Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации

Военные Летчики Казахстана и Белоруссии перебазировались на военный аэродром в Рязани для участия в конкурсе «Авиадарст–2015» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"Нашу остановку в Канаде можно считать технической: таможня, заправка, техническое обслуживание. К сожалению, из-за сложных погодных условий группа оказалась разобщена. На момент написания этой заметки первый C-47 Skytrain, подгоняемый штормом, уже прибыл в город Фэрбенкс (Аляска), где будет дожидаться остальных. Texan пережидает непогоду в Уайтхорс. Второй Skytrain также остался на некоторое время в Канаде в ожидании запасного двигателя, с которым, по словам пилотов, «было бы спокойнее» пересекать Берингов пролив.

Но не стоит переживать, мы своих не бросаем и все трудности преодолеваем только вместе! Увидимся на Аляске!"

http://alsib.org/ru/news/

"Церемония в честь 70-летия Победы состоялась на Аляске  26 июля, 2:46 UTC+3

В мероприятии участвовали представители городской администрации, генеральный директор компании "Русавиа" Сергей Баранов, многочисленные гости и жители Фэрбенкса

ЛОС-АНДЖЕЛЕС, 26 июля. /Корр. ТАСС Виталий Макарчев/. Церемония, посвященная 70-летию Победы, состоялась в городе Фэрбенкс (штат Аляска) у памятника подвигу советских и американских летчиков. Экипажи самолетов из России и США, совершающих сейчас исторический перелет "Аляска-Сибирь-2015", возложили венки к подножию монумента.

В мероприятии участвовали представители городской администрации, генеральный директор компании "Русавиа" Сергей Баранов, многочисленные гости и жители Фэрбенкса.

Находящийся в центре города памятник посвящен важной странице Великой отечественной войны, когда по маршруту "Аляска-Сибирь" в 1942-1945 годах из США в СССР было доставлено по ленд-лизу почти 8 тыс. самолетов.

"Мы помним подвиг советского народа, который во время Второй мировой войны противостоял на востоке нацизму и фашизму, - заявил участник акции, директор американского авиационного Фонда BRAVO 369 Крэиг Лэнг. - Сегодня перед памятником мы совершаем символическое рукопожатие с российскими летчиками в знак дружбы между нашими народами".

Памятник создал известный американский скульптор Ричард Уоллен. Открытый летом 2006 года, он представляет собой композицию из внимательно вглядывающихся в небо двух летчиков - советского и американского. Именно в Фэрбенксе происходила смена экипажей, когда американские пилоты, доставлявшие машины с заводов, уступали места за их штурвалами советским, которым предстояло довести самолеты до Красноярска.

Сейчас этот перелет повторяют два самолета Douglas DC-3 компании "Русавиа", а также АT-6 Texan фонда BRAVO 369.

"Сегодня мы также провели церемонию обмена государственными флагами России и США, - заявил по телефону корр.ТАСС Крэиг Лэнг. - Они будут доставлены через Красноярск в Москву и затем переданы в посольства России в Вашингтоне и США в Москве. Проделавшие путь в рамках акции "Аляска-Сибирь-2015", эти флаги будут постоянно напоминать о союзнических отношениях наших двух стран во время Второй мировой войны".

Позднее сегодня два самолета "Дуглас" "Русавиа" должны вылететь из Фэрбенкса в направлении самого запада Аляски - города Ном."

http://tass.ru/obschestvo/2144130




Подробнее с фото и видео здесь :

http://bravo369.net/press-kit-for-wa...beria-project/


Обещали ещё Р-39 и В-25... АНОНСЫ!!!ПРЕДСТОЯЩИХ ПОЛЁТОВ!!!!!!!

----------


## OKA

"В Анадыре встречают пилотов – участников исторического авиа-перелета "Аляска-Сибирь"

Этим утром на чукотском аэродроме Анадырь приземлились участники перелёта из США в Россию, посвященного легендарной воздушной трассе "Аляска-Сибирь" времён Второй Мировой. По этому маршруту в СССР поставляли американские самолёты - лётчики отправлялись из штата Монтана, затем в крайней точке Аляски их меняли советские пилоты, далее истребители, транспортники, учебные машины отправлялись в Красноярск.

В честь 70-летнего юбилея Победы, который отмечается в этом году, пилоты-любители из Америки вместе с коллегами из нашей страны решили повторить этот маршрут, причем на самолётах того времени без современного оборудования.

Цель проекта – напомнить о сотрудничестве США и России в те годы, а также отдать дань памяти подвигу лётчиков. "

В Анадыре встречают пилотов – участников исторического авиа-перелета `Аляска-Сибирь` - Первый канал

----------


## Fencer

Конкурс «Авиадартс-2015» - Рязанская область

----------


## николай-78

в Дягилево завтра начало в 09-00 по плану тренировок, если кто будет сообщите подъеду.

----------


## Fencer

leorus77: Готовимся к МАКСу, вы с нами?

----------


## Avia M

16 августа. Чебоксары. "Стрижи".
В Чебоксарах группа высшего пилотажа устроит яркое и красочное зрелище на пяти военных истребителях МиГ-29. Полеты пройдут на высоте от 200 до 1,6 тыс. метров со скоростью от 300 до 800 км/ч. Авиационная группа «Стрижи» выполнит боевые развороты, восходящие и нисходящие спирали, «петлю Нестерова», «бочки» и «тюльпан». Планируется, что «Стрижи» пробудут в городе несколько дней.
Чебоксары | Они возвращаются! В 546-й день рождения Чебоксар в город снова прилетят «Стрижи»! - БезФормата.Ru - Новости

----------


## Avia M

> 8 августа. Челябинск.
> 8 августа 2015 года в Челябинске пройдет масштабная акция по отбору кандидатов на военную службу по контракту. В ходе нее офицеры авиационной базы Шагол и филиала Военно-воздушной академии расскажут о требованиях к военнослужащим и вакантных должностях.
> 
>  Как сообщили "Уралинформбюро" в пресс-службе Центрального военного округа, в акции примут участие авиационная группа высшего пилотажа "Стрижи", а также боевые самолеты и вертолеты. Шесть истребителей МиГ-29 выполнят боевые развороты, восходящие и нисходящие спирали, петли Нестерова, "тюльпаны" и "бочки".
> 
>  В наземно-воздушном показе авиатехники зрители увидят истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ, фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М, вертолеты Ми-8 и Ми-24, транспортные самолеты Ан-12, Ан-26 и Ту-134. Всего будет представлено более 50 образцов вооружения, военной техники и формы одежды.В небо над Челябинском поднимутся "Стрижи"


Небольшие корректировки...В Челябинске день ВВС отметят запуском воздушных змеев - AEX.RU

----------


## Fencer

День воздушного флота России в Агалатово

----------


## An-Z

23-24 августа в польском Радоме состояится авиашоу с довольно интересной программой и участниками. Мы традиционно едем, если у кого есть желание присоединиться (и шенгенская виза), пишите в личку, одно место есть..

----------


## Fencer

Боевые вертолёты ЦВО совершат «полёт памяти» на открытии музея лётчика-героя Григория Речкалова в Свердловской области : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Fencer

В Чите впервые пройдет военный парад с участием авиации ВВО, посвященный 70-летию окончания Второй мировой войны : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Fencer

Праздник с авиашоу пройдет в аэропорту в субботу: программа — НГС.НОВОСТИ Красноярск

----------


## Avia M

22 августа. Самара. "Русские Витязи", в честь дня флага Российской Федерации!

В честь Дня российского флага над Самарой пролетят боевые истребители - Волга Ньюс © 2015

----------


## OKA

"Главком ВКС Бондарев: Китай может провести у себя "Авиадартс" через два-три года Армия и ОПК 15 августа, 19:44 UTC+3

ПОЛИГОН АЛАБИНО /Московская область/, 15 августа. / ТАСС/. Китайская Народная Республика намерена подготовить инфраструктуру для того, чтобы через два-три года принять у себя международный этап конкурса по летной выучке "Авиадартс". Об сообщил журналистам главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.

"Мы предлагали им провести следующий этап, но пока они попросили год-два для подготовки своей инфраструктуры, полигонов и потом будут приглашать. Будем показывать свое умение и за рубежом", - сказал он.

Главком отметил, что пока для проведения следующего "Авиадартса" в России уже есть планы на определенный полигон. "Конечно, есть наметки. Мы доложили министру, и он утвердил это дело. Говорить пока не буду, пускай будет интрига, но вы будете приятно удивлены, это будет сюрприз", - сказал генерал, отвечая на вопрос о месте проведения конкурса.

Говоря об итогах конкурса "Танковый биатлон", за которым он наблюдал, Бондарев отметил, что летчикам "есть чему поучиться" у танкистов.

"Болел за наших. Есть на что посмотреть. Да, мы тоже подумаем над чем-нибудь - тоже внесем в "Авиадартс" что- нибудь такое, чтобы смотрелось захватывающе. Дополнения будут. Единственное, танкистам легче - они могут остановиться на земле. На самолете на скорости 600-900 (км в час) этого не сделаешь", - резюмировал Бондарев."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Главком ВКС Бондарев: Китай может провести у себя "Авиадартс" через два-три года

----------


## Avia M

"Группы ВКС". Непривычно, "режет слух".

18 августа, AEX.RU –  Экипажи четырех авиационных групп высшего пилотажа Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) приступили к практическим тренировкам в рамках подготовки к международному авиационно-космическому салону МАКС-2015, который пройдет в конце августа в подмосковском Жуковском. Об этом сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны РФ.
Четыре пилотажные группы ВКС выступят на авиасалоне "МАКС-2015" - AEX.RU

----------


## Fencer

Воздушно-космические силы проведут масштабную акцию «Служба по контракту — Твой выбор» в Самаре : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"Раменское готовится к МАКС2015-Вид сверху"



АВИАЦИОННЫЙ ФОРУМ на AVIA.RU - Раменское готовится к МАКС2015-Вид сверху

АЛСИБ, Дугласы, МАКС-2015. Многофото))

http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/705456.html


"Техника «Вертолетов России» приступила к тренировочным полетам в рамках подготовки к летному показу на МАКС-2015 20.08.2015 / Москва

Экипажи вертолетов Ми-38, Ми-171А2, Ми-26Т2, Ми-17В5, «Ансат» и Ка-226Т приступили к тренировочным полетам в рамках подготовки к летному показу авиационной техники на авиасалоне МАКС-2015. Одной из первых задач, решаемых экипажами, является отработка групповой слетанности. Общее руководство тренировкой вертолетчиков осуществляет служба летного обеспечения Московского вертолетного завода им. М.Л. Миля, входящего в холдинг «Вертолеты России» Госкорпорации «Ростех».

Подготовка проводится в три этапа: ознакомительные полеты, выполняемые экипажами в индивидуальном порядке, тренировки по программе летного показа и квалификационные полеты на допуск к участию в летной программе. Тренировки завершаются генеральной репетицией, назначенной на 21 августа, после которой выполняются квалификационные полеты. В настоящий момент выполняются полеты по отработке групповой слетанности экипажей.

В летном показе на МАКС-2015 участвуют вертолеты предприятий холдинга «Вертолеты России», Министерства обороны РФ и МЧС. Программа демонстрационных и показательных полетов вертолетной техники включает общий пролет всей группы, одиночный пилотаж, а также демонстрацию поисково-спасательной операции. "

http://www.russianhelicopters.aero/r...chnim-poletam/

----------


## Fencer

Yokohama Speed Festival в рамках авиасалона МАКС 2015 http://www.aviasalon.com/ru/static/p...5_yokohama.htm

----------


## Fencer

Новейшие истребители ВВО направятся на военный фестиваль на Сахалине | РИА Новости

----------


## Fencer

«Соколы России» выступят 2 сентября в Чите на истребителях Су-30СМ авиаполка ВВО : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Fencer

> Новейшие истребители ВВО направятся на военный фестиваль на Сахалине | РИА Новости


Боевая авиация ВВО завершила подготовку к демонстрационному полету в Южно-Сахалинске : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Fencer

Выставка фотографий военных самолетов готовится к открытию в аэропорту Иркутска / АвиаПорт.Дайджест

----------


## Fencer

> Боевая авиация ВВО завершила подготовку к демонстрационному полету в Южно-Сахалинске : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


Военно-воздушный парад в Южно-Сахалинске начнется 2 сентября в 10 утра - Новости Сахалинской области - astv.ru

----------


## Avia M

4-6 сентября.
ПРОГРАММА

----------


## Avia M

> 4-6 сентября.
> ПРОГРАММА


Отбой. Место проведения не соотв. нормам безопасности.

----------


## Avia M

Барнаул. 5 сентября.
На День города в Барнаул прилетят «Стрижи» | Барнаул.фм — ради отличных новостей. Новости Барнаула и Алтайского края.

----------


## Avia M

9,12 сентября Нижний Тагил. "Соколы России".
Ближний маневренный бой и фигуры высшего пилотажа показали "Соколы России" на RAE-2015 - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

Для любителей по европам поездить : 



Fliegerschiessen Axalp ob Brienz

----------


## OKA

"17.09.2015 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей вертолетов авиационной базы армейской авиации 4 Командования ВВС и ПВО (17 сентября, г.Приморско-Ахтарск, Краснодарский край)

Освещение представителями центральных и региональных СМИ выполнения полетов экипажами вертолетов армейской авиации: проведение работ инженерно-техническим составом авиабазы по подготовке вертолетов (Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор») к  вылету, взлет и посадка вертолетов на аэродром, отработка во время полетов летным составом действий в случае отказа авиационной техники, при скрытном перемещении в условиях радиоэлектронного подавления, выполнение элементов пилотажа на малых и предельно малых высотах.

Контактное лицо: офицер отдела информационного обеспечения пресс-службы Южного военного округа Зорин Семен Викторович, тел. 8-918-231-72-58"

17.09.2015 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей вертолетов авиационной базы армейской авиации 4 Командования ВВС и ПВО (17 сентября, г.Приморско-Ахтарск, Краснодарский край) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker

24.09.2015 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей армейской авиации 1 Командования ВВС и ПВО (24-25 сентября, аэродром «Черниговка», Приморский край.) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации
24.09.2015 - Летно-тактическое учение с экипажами армейской авиации Восточного военного округа (24-25 сентября, аэродром «Гаровка-2», Хабаровский край) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Соколы России» Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) продемонстрируют элементы ближнего маневренного воздушного боя и фигуры высшего пилотажа в небе над станицей Бриньковской в Краснодарском крае.

Насыщенная получасовая воздушная программа включает в себя полеты на новейших многоцелевых истребителях Су-30СМ, выполнение наступательных и оборонительных действий во время воздушных дуэлей, групповой и соло-пилотаж.

Летчики покажут наиболее зрелищные и эффектные фигуры, такие как «групповые бочки», «Петля Нестерова» в составе звена, «кадушка», «колокол», «ухо», и «перевернутый полет» на высотах от 200 до 1500 м и скоростях от 200 до 800 км/ час.

Во время воздушного боя летчики будут действовать  на ограниченном пространстве и малой высоте, что обеспечит зрелищность пилотажа, позволит зрителям увидеть происходящее в воздухе, оценить маневренные возможности отечественных истребителей  и мастерство летчиков.

Полеты экипажей ВКС пройдут 19 сентября 2015 года в рамках праздничных мероприятий, посвященных 200-летию станицы Бриньковской.

«Соколы России» — единственная пилотажная  группа,  освоившая многоцелевые истребители Су-30СМ и демонстрирующая тактические наступательно-оборонительные приемы воздушного боя.

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

«Соколы России» покажут свое мастерство в небе Краснодарского края : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

Ахтубинск. 26 сентября. "Стрижи" и др. Празднование 95-летия ГЛИЦ им. В.П. Чкалова.

----------


## ОБУ

Вход свободный? Или...

----------


## Fencer

> Ахтубинск. 26 сентября. "Стрижи" и др. Празднование 95-летия ГЛИЦ им. В.П. Чкалова.


План мероприятий, посвященных празднованию Дня города и 95-летия ГЛИЦ им. Чкалова 2015 год - Ахтубинск СЕГОДНЯ

----------


## Fencer

В День инноваций Минобороны России под Владивостоком будет организована выставка авиатехники : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## KURYER

26 сентября 2015 Астраханская область Шоу посвящённое 95-летию лётно-испытательного центра Минобороны в Ахтубинске -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker

03.10.2015 - Торжественные мероприятия, посвященные 70-летию со дня образования Кущевской учебной авиационной базы ВУНЦ ВВС - ВВА (3 октября, станица Кущевская, Краснодарский край) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Fencer

> Ахтубинск. 26 сентября. "Стрижи" и др. Празднование 95-летия ГЛИЦ им. В.П. Чкалова.


В Ахтубинске пройдет грандиозное авиашоу, посвященное 95-летию знаменитого летно-испытательного центра России : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"01.10.2015 (13:20) В Краснодарском крае пройдет масштабное авиашоу, посвященное 70-летию Кущевской учебной авиабазы

На военном аэродроме Кущевская (Краснодарский край) в рамках празднования 70-летия учебной авиационной базы пройдет День открытых дверей с масштабным показом летно-технических возможностей современной авиационной техники.

Во время демонстрационных полетов свое мастерство покажут пилоты авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Стрижи», которые выполнят комплекс фигур в составе шести и четырех экипажей, а также парный и одиночный пилотажи.

Кроме того, в воздушной части мероприятия будут задействованы истребители Су-27, штурмовики Су-25, учебно-тренировочные самолеты Л-39 и транспортно-боевые вертолеты Ми-8. Всего более 10 единиц.

Все типы авиационной техники, задействованные в полетах, будут также представлены на статическом показе в рамках дня открытых дверей.

Торжественные мероприятия, посвященные 70-летию Кущевской учебной авиационной базы,  пройдут 3 октября.

Справочно:

В настоящий момент Кущевская учебная авиабаза входит в состав Краснодарского высшего военного авиационного училища летчиков им. Серова.

Ее история начинается с 1 октября 1945 г., когда приказом командующего войсками Донского военного округа был сформирован 1-й авиационный полк Батайского военного авиационного училища летчиков им. Серова.

В 1950 году полк был перебазирован в Новочеркасск, а с 1 января 1955 года – в станицу Кущевская. С 18 апреля 1960 года входит в состав Краснодарского объединенного военного летно-технического училища.

За 70 лет учебная авиационная база подготовила более 30 тыс. специалистов летного и инженерно-технического состава из стран ближнего и дальнего зарубежья. Более 500 человек были награждены орденами и медалями Советского Союза, Российской Федерации и дружественных государств.

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

В Краснодарском крае пройдет масштабное авиашоу, посвященное 70-летию Кущевской учебной авиабазы : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

Постфактум.
19 октября. Военнослужащие российской авиационной базы Эребуни в Армении отпраздновали 17 годовщину образования воинской части, информирует пресс-служба Южного военного округа. Об этом пишет Интерфакс-АВН.

 "Для гостей праздника пилоты на современных истребителях МиГ-29 показали авиационное шоу. В небе над военным аэродромом летчики выполнили фигуры сложного и высшего пилотажа на высотах от 300 до 2000 метров на различных скоростях с перегрузками, достигающими +8g"...Российские военные летчики в Армении отметили праздник авиационным шоу - AEX.RU

----------


## KURYER

На военном аэродроме в Волгоградской области пройдет масштабное авиашоу, посвященное 70-летию учебной авиабазы



> В Волгоградской области на военном аэродроме Котельниково в рамках празднования 70-летия учебной авиационной базы пройдет динамический и статический показ современной авиационной техники.
> В воздушном строю на минимальных интервалах и дистанциях попарно пролетят экипажи учебных самолетов Л-39, новейших учебно-тренировочных самолетов Як-130 и истребителей Су-27.
> Кульминацией воздушной части праздника станет выступление авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Стрижи». Летчики выполнят перестроение из колонны в ромб, петлю Нестерова, «бочку», «вираж», «роспуск» в составе группы в плотных строевых порядках, а также косые петли, боевые развороты, «колокол», «ухо», перевернутый полет и многие другие фигуры высшего одиночного пилотажа.
> Все типы авиационной техники, задействованные в полетах, будут выставлены на аэродроме в рамках статического показа. В мероприятии будет задействовано более 15 единиц техники.
> Празднование 70-летия учебной авиабазы пройдет 24 октября.

----------


## Avia M

Элиста. 24 октября. "Стрижи".
Военная служба по контракту в ВС РФ – твой выбор!

----------


## OKA

"24.10.2015 - Торжественные мероприятия, посвященные 70-летию со дня образования учебной авиационной базы ВУНЦ ВВС - ВВА (24 октября, г.Котельниково, Волгоградская обл.)

Праздничные мероприятия, посвященные 70-летию учебной авиабазы, программа которых включает в себя  масштабное авиационное шоу (пролет самолетов Л-39, Су-25, МиГ-29, Су-27 в воздушном строю и выступление авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Стрижи») и наземный статический показ современной авиационной техники  (учебно-боевые самолеты и авиатехнику истребительной и штурмовой авиации).

Перед журналистами  с интервью выступят представители Главного командования Воздушно-космических сил, летного и инженерно-технического состава авиабазы.

Контактное лицо: Представитель УПСИ Минобороны РФ по ВКС Шерстюков Артем Сергеевич, тел. 8-985-879-70-03 "

24.10.2015 - Торжественные мероприятия, посвященные 70-летию со дня образования учебной авиационной базы ВУНЦ ВВС - ВВА (24 октября, г.Котельниково, Волгоградская обл.) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"29.10.2015 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей морской авиации Балтийского флота (29 октября, г.Черняховск, Калининградская обл.)

Выполнение полетов экипажами истребительной и бомбардировочной эскадрилий морской авиации БФ: организация работы дежурной смены на контрольно-диспетчерском пункте, подготовка инженерно-техническим составом авиационной техники к вылету, совершение полетов экипажами самолетов Су-24 и Су-27 в ходе которых, летчики отработают взлет и посадку самолетов, полеты в заданный квадрат моря для вскрытия надводной обстановки, осуществят перехват воздушный целей и принуждение к посадке условного воздушного судна-нарушителя, а также выполнят сложный пилотаж на сверхмалых высотах.

Контактное лицо: Начальник отдела пресс-службы Западного военного округа по Балтийскому флоту Матвеев Владимир Александрович, тел. 8-911-461-54-25."

29.10.2015 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей морской авиации Балтийского флота (29 октября, г.Черняховск, Калининградская обл.) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

Вообще, там много различных анонсов))

----------


## KURYER

"Соколы России" покажут высший пилотаж в Вологодской области



> Летчики продемонстрируют такие фигуры, как "Петля Нестерова", "Колокол", "Проход на малой скорости" и другие. Авиашоу состоится в рамках празднования Дня народного единства.
> Экипажи пилотажной группы Воздушно-космических сил "Соколы России" продемонстрируют воздушные дуэли и фигуры высшего пилотажа в Череповце в Вологодской области, сообщил журналистам представитель управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны России.
> Полеты будут проходить на высотах от 200 до 1500 метров на скоростях от 200 до 800 километров в час.
> "Летчики покажут элементы наступательного и оборонительного ближнего маневренного воздушного боя пара на пару, а также групповой и одиночный пилотаж на истребителях Су-27. Зрители смогут увидеть такие фигуры, как "Петля Нестерова", "Колокол", "Проход на малой скорости", "Ухо", "Нож", "Кадушка", "Бочка", "Роспуск" и другие на минимальных интервалах и дистанциях. Освоение и использование этих фигур позволяет пилоту эффективно применять оружие при завоевании господства в воздухе", — говорится в сообщении.
> Авиашоу состоится в рамках празднования Дня народного единства и Дня города Череповца.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Avia M

Севастополь. 5 декабря.
В ближайшую субботу, 5 декабря, в городе пройдет выступление пилотажных групп «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи». Об этом сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на губернатора города Сергея Меняйло.

В этот день Россия будет отмечать День воинской славы.

----------


## Fencer

«Русские витязи» выступят на международном авиашоу в Бахрейне : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## KURYER

> «Русские витязи» выступят на международном авиашоу в Бахрейне : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


Так как не все из нас попадут на авиашоу в Бахрейне, предлагаю посмотреть хорошую подборку фотографий с тренировки "Витязей" у Саида Аминова - Фотоподборка с тренировки "Русских Витязей"

----------


## Avia M

> «Русские витязи» выступят на международном авиашоу в Бахрейне : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


Off. Лидер RA-76738.

----------


## Avia M

> «Русские витязи» выступят на международном авиашоу в Бахрейне : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


Очень хочется надеяться!

----------


## Кабан1965

Хорошая тема... Хотя в липецке -полеты можно каждую неделю  смотреть- но плохо не знаешь  в какие дни и во сколько времени  полеты- военная тайна однако..

----------


## Avia M

> Хорошая тема... Хотя в липецке -полеты можно каждую неделю  смотреть- но плохо не знаешь  в какие дни и во сколько времени  полеты- военная тайна однако..


В тему. Кубинка. "Расписание полётов на завтра, узнаете послезавтра"...
Если серьёзно, данная тема о оф. мероприятиях. УТП периодически на всех точках, было бы желание понаблюдать.

----------


## Avia M

Волгоград. 30 января. 
В Волгограде в субботу пройдет шоу «Русских Витязей»

----------


## Avia M

> Волгоград. 30 января. 
> В Волгограде в субботу пройдет шоу «Русских Витязей»


Поправочка. "Стрижи".

----------


## Avia M

> Очень хочется надеяться!


Надежды не оправдались...

Авиационная группа высшего пилотажа «Русские витязи» не смогла принять участия в авиашоу в Бахрейне, поскольку не получила разрешения Ирана на пролет через его воздушное пространство... Иран отказался пускать «Русских витязей» на авиашоу в Бахрейн: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

----------


## KURYER

> Поправочка. "Стрижи".


Точно, "Стрижи"+ Ту-160



> Как рассказали в обладминистрации, завершится акция масштабным авиашоу с пролетом боевых самолетов фронтовой и стратегической авиации ВКС России, а также группы высшего пилотажа «Стрижи». Полеты пройдут над акваторией реки Волга на минимально возможных высотах от 150 до 550 метров.
> Зрители увидят самолеты Л-39, Як-130, Су-24, Су-34, Су-27, и самый мощный в истории военной авиации сверхзвуковой стратегический бомбардировщик-ракетоносец с изменяемой стреловидностью крыла Ту-160, который пролетит на высоте всего 400 метров.

----------


## Fencer

В Волгограде пройдет первая в текущем году акция «Военная служба по контракту — твой выбор!» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

Ежегодный авиационный фестиваль в Пермском крае, несмотря на трудности с финансированием, все же состоится 25 июня 2016 года...
В Прикамье авиашоу "Крылья Пармы" состоится в июне 2016 года - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

Армавир. 23 февраля. 75 лет АВАШП. "Стрижи", Як-130 Армавирской УАБ...
Информация для выпускников Армавирского училища лётчиков по празднованию 75-ой годовщины АВВАКУЛ - Страница 15 - АВВАКУЛ

----------


## Fencer

17.02.2016 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты авиационных групп высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи» и «Стрижи» (17 февраля, аэродром «Кубинка», Московская обл.) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Fencer

Скоро очередной "Авиадартс" начнется ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Лучшие летные экипажи для участия в конкурсе "Авиадартс" определили в ВВО

----------


## Avia M

Омск. 19 марта.
Знаменитые авиагруппы приедут в Омск 19 марта в рамках пропагандистской акции для привлечения в армию по контракту.  
Омск | «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи» покажут в Омске высший пилотаж - БезФормата.Ru - Новости

----------


## Fencer

03.03.2016 - Торжественные мероприятия, посвященные 95-летию со Дня создания Морской авиации Черноморского флота (3-4 марта, г.Севастополь, н.п.Кача, Новофедоровка) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

Постфактум. Армения. 20 февраля.
«Святая эскадрилья» российской базы в Армении показала фигуры высшего пилотажа в День открытых дверей - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Avia M

> Омск. 19 марта.
> Знаменитые авиагруппы приедут в Омск 19 марта в рамках пропагандистской акции для привлечения в армию по контракту.  
> Омск | «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи» покажут в Омске высший пилотаж - БезФормата.Ru - Новости


Поправка, только "Русские витязи".

----------


## KURYER

"Стрижи" в Твиттере обещают 21 мая День открытых дверей в честь 25-летия.

----------


## Avia M

> "Стрижи" в Твиттере обещают 21 мая День открытых дверей в честь 25-летия.


Почти так, с натяжкой...

----------


## OKA

"В конце марта в Карелии пройдет учение истребительной авиации ЗВО «Ладога-2016»

В конце текущего месяца над акваторией Ладожского озера пройдет учение истребительной авиации Западного военного округа  (ЗВО) «Ладога-2016». В нем примут участие летчики-истребители авиационных соединений ЗВО, базирующихся в  Тверской, Курской областях и Карелии.

Пилоты объединения ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа на самолетах МиГ-29СМТ, МиГ-31БМ, а также различных модификациях Су-27 выполнят боевые стрельбы, пуски управляемых ракет.

Около 50 летчиков-истребителей отработают также фазы воздушного боя, в том числе обнаружение противника, захват цели и ее поражение в любое время суток.

Предстоит им выполнить и одно из наиболее сложных упражнений, когда ведущий авиационного звена выпускает световую бомбу, освещающую наземную поверхность, а его ведомые должны уничтожить обнаруженные объекты условного противника.

Запуски воздушных мишеней будут осуществляться с высоты более 10000 метров с самолетов Су-27, оснащенных специальным оборудованием для подвески бомбового вооружения. В качестве воздушных мишеней будут использованы авиационные бомбы, представленные в виде гирлянды со светящимися элементами.

Особенность проводимых ежегодно авиационных учений «Ладога» заключается  в том, что о местоположении средств воздушного нападения условного противника и их характеристиках летчики до получения сигнала не информируются, а самостоятельно осуществляют их поиск, захват на сопровождение, находясь в зоне боевого дежурства в воздухе. Также пилоты сами выбирают наиболее эффективные средства поражения обнаруженных целей в зависимости от обстановки.

По итогам боевых стрельб после разбора всех этапов учения квалификационной комиссией ЗВО  молодые летчики получат допуск к несению боевого дежурства по охране воздушного пространства Российской Федерации.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округa"

В конце марта в Карелии пройдет учение истребительной авиации ЗВО «Ладога-2016» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;133328]"В конце марта в Карелии пройдет учение истребительной авиации ЗВО «Ладога-2016»

21-23...
http://function.mil.ru/for_media/eve...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## FlankeRMan69

как же меня эти заявы бесят...

----------


## Avia M

29.03.2016 - Летно-тактическое учение с экипажами авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи» (29 марта, аэродром «Кубинка», Московская обл.)
Представителям СМИ будет продемонстрировано проведение летно-тактического учения, в ходе которого экипажи отработают элементы несения боевого дежурства и действий по тревоге, совершат учебно-тренировочные полеты с целью совершенствования техники боевого пилотирования и ведения навигации, а также выполнят боевые стрельбы по наземным целям. Журналисты смогут взять интервью у летчиков авиационных групп высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи». Предусмотрена установка камер «гоу-про» на авиационную технику.
29.03.2016 - Летно-тактическое учение с экипажами авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи» (29 марта, аэродром «Кубинка», Московская обл.) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

МиГ-31БМ. "Ашулук".http://function.mil.ru/for_media/eve...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## Антоха

сегодня на подмосковном Чкаловском ожидается много гостей. Прилетят экипажи участвующие в воздушной части парада 9 Мая.

----------


## An-Z

Когда тренировки начнутся?

----------


## Avia M

05.04.2016 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей летного инструкторского состава Центра боевой подготовки и переучивания летного состава армейской авиации (5 апреля, г.Торжок)
05.04.2016 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей летного инструкторского состава Центра боевой подготовки и переучивания летного состава армейской авиации (5 апреля, г.Торжок) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

07.04.2016 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей истребительной авиации Восточного военного округа (7-8 апреля, аэродром «Домна», Забайкальский край)
http://function.mil.ru/for_media/eve...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## Avia M

> сегодня на подмосковном Чкаловском ожидается много гостей. Прилетят экипажи участвующие в воздушной части парада 9 Мая.


Сегодня в Кубинке, много гостей из Торжка...

----------


## Avia M

"Парадная колонна". Понедельник, среда, пятница, тренировка над Алабино.

----------


## KURYER

Появилась ли какая-нибудь свежая информация (расписание) на 21 мая?? Спасибо!

----------


## Avia M

> Появилась ли какая-нибудь свежая информация (расписание) на 21 мая?? Спасибо!


С 10-00. По опыту, тренировка затем основной показ. Подробности не разглашаются пресс-службой по объективным причинам...

----------


## KURYER

*Avia M* спасибо. Ещё пара вопросов:
1. Это в Кубинке?
2. Что с аккредитацией (особенно для иностранцев)?

----------


## RidelAV

20.05.2016 - На столетний юбилей Маресьева в Камышине выступят «Русские Витязи»
   В 18:30 к «Русским Витязям» присоединятся «Стрижи». В полете примут участие лучшие пилотажные группы Воздушно-космических сил России.

Наша местная пресса очень часто публикует неточные сведения о том кто именно порадует своим визитом и в какое время (уже неоднократно убеждались в этом), но в связи с грандиозностью события все-таки ожидаем прилета и Стрижей и Витязей.

Источник: На столетний юбилей Маресьева в Камышине выступят «Голубые береты» и «Русские Витязи»

----------


## Pilot

> Появилась ли какая-нибудь свежая информация (расписание) на 21 мая?? Спасибо!


Там еще не определились с размером праздника. Похоже будет мини авиасалон с наземной экспозицией

----------


## Pilot

> *Avia M* спасибо. Ещё пара вопросов:
> 1. Это в Кубинке?
> 2. Что с аккредитацией (особенно для иностранцев)?


в Кубинке. Это будет день открытых дверей

----------


## Avia M

> *Avia M* спасибо. Ещё пара вопросов:
> 1. Это в Кубинке?
> 2. Что с аккредитацией (особенно для иностранцев)?


По второму вопросу, сообщу дополнительно. Место проведения, "Авиабаза Кубинка".

----------


## Avia M

Участники всероссийского этапа соревнований по летной выучке "Авиадартс" в Крыму впервые будут поражать морские мишени и "отряд ракет на старте".
"Исходя из того, что я увидел сегодня на полигоне, думаю, что процентов на 85-90 полигон готов. К началу "Авиадартса" его полностью успеют достроить, у меня даже нет в этом сомнений", — заверил генерал.
Бондарев отметил усилия местных властей при подготовке к летным соревнованиям, а также пригласил на "Авиадартс" всех жителей и гостей Крыма.

На соревнованиях "Авиадартс" в Крыму будут поражать морские мишени - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

> *Avia M* спасибо. Ещё пара вопросов:
> 1. Это в Кубинке?
> 2. Что с аккредитацией (особенно для иностранцев)?


2. По иностранцам вопрос пока открыт (кст. много запросов от граждан Украины). Полагаю всем заинтересованным, лучше действовать через пресс-службу МО. Чем могу. Удачи.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=RidelAV;135089]20.05.2016 - На столетний юбилей Маресьева в Камышине выступят «Русские Витязи»
   В 18:30 к «Русским Витязям» присоединятся «Стрижи».

Пока обрадовать Вас нечем, к величайшему сожалению...

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=Avia M;135175]Участники всероссийского этапа соревнований по летной выучке "Авиадартс" в Крыму впервые будут поражать морские мишени и "отряд ракет на старте".

С 25 мая по 8 июня.

----------


## Avia M

05.05.2016 - Тренировка групп парадного строя авиации (г. Москва, Красная площадь)
Представителям СМИ будет продемонстрировано выполнение экипажами самолетов и вертолетов ВВС программы авиационной составляющей Парада Победы: перегруппировка авиационной техники в воздухе, выход в условно демонстрационную точку в заданное время и ее пролет в составе групп над Красной площадью.

----------


## RidelAV

Спасибо за комментарий "Avia M".  
Я вот про это и говорю, Волгоградские СМИ часто пишут противоречивую информацию, а как на самом деле мы узнаем когда событие прошло. Уже несколько раз было подобное (на 02.02.2016 толком ничего не писали, зато все наперебой писать стали 03 февраля, когда все прошло), (несколько лет назад на 100-летие ВВС в разных СМИ указывалось различное время начала мероприятия), (в 2013 году на открытии фонтана "Танцующие дети" перед зданием ж/д вокзала, приехал Путин и местные власти в спешке перенесли время полета АГВП Русские Витязи (а должны были летать в 15:00 над Центральной Набережной: Волгоград город большой - 70 км в длину и ничего не подозревающие люди стали отовсюду подтягиваться на набережную, и с соседних городов (я в том числе),  время настало, все ждем ... и ничего. Что народ расстроенный расходился оттуда думаю уже понятно. А вечером в новостях: сегодня в 11:45 Волгоградцы могли любоваться полетами Витязей над Вокзалом???)

И вот теперь вдруг стало известно в Камышине (180 км от Волгограда) знаменательное мероприятие 100-летнего юбилея Героя Советского Союза Алексея Маресьева, также в этот день состоится акция «Служба по контракту - твой выбор».
И по новостям по телевизору и СМИ:
В Волгоградском регионе определена программа празднование 100-летия Алексея Маресьева
Волгоград | В Волгоградской области столетие Алексея Маресьева отметят с размахом - БезФормата.Ru - Новости
Даже через знакомых удалось уточнить в администрации Камышина (правда ответ размытый: "да, прилетят авиагруппы")

Меня лично сильно настораживает то, что в 20 числах мая слишком плотный график мероприятий у авиагрупп, и может оказаться, что какой-то там Камышин останется "в стороне".
Если кто вдруг узнает немного подробностей, просьба написать (а то нашим местным информ агентствам я стал немного не доверять)
Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## Avia M

29 апреля 2016 г. на а/д Мячково Администрация г. Жуковский проводит мероприятие для детей-сирот "ПОБЕДЫ НАШЕЙ АВИАЦИИ".    Планируется выступление авиационной группы высшего пилотажа "Русские витязи".
P.S. Событие достойно стать традиционным.
http://www.aex.ru/news/2016/4/26/152538/

----------


## Avia M

> Если кто вдруг узнает немного подробностей, просьба написать (а то нашим местным информ агентствам я стал немного не доверять)
> Заранее Спасибо.


Ваш вопрос, решён положительно!  :Smile:  Ожидайте Липчан...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Порядок пролёта авиации над Красной Площадью 9 мая 2016 г. на сайте МО РФ:
http://mil.ru/files/files/parade2016/av.html

----------


## Avia M

9 мая. Тула. "Русские Витязи". Пролёт в составе пяти...

----------


## Avia M

Летчики Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) проводят в среду первую репетицию воздушной части Парада Победы в Екатеринбурге.
"В авиапараде 9 мая примут участие 24 единицы. Среди них - два звена транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8, звено бомбардировщиков Су-24, звено сверхзвуковых истребителей МиГ-31. Впервые в Параде Победы в Екатеринбурге примут участие тяжелый вертолет Ми-26, который будет возглавлять колонну, военно-транспортные самолеты Ан-12 и Ан-26, а также штурмовики Су-25СМ, которые специально были перебазированы на Урал из Киргизии с российской авиабазы Кант".
Штурмовики Су-25, истребители МиГ-31 и вертолеты проведут первую репетицию парада на Урале - AEX.RU

Истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31 и боевые вертолеты Ми-8 примут участие в мероприятиях 9 мая в Красноярске.
http://www.aex.ru/news/2016/5/4/152750/

----------


## Fencer

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Первая репетиция воздушной части парада Победы пройдет над Москвой

----------


## Fencer

В Екатеринбурге состоится генеральная репетиция воздушного парада

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> В Екатеринбурге состоится генеральная репетиция воздушного парада


...истребители-перехватчики Миг-31БМ с пермской авиабазы...
В Перми нет МиГ-31БМ.

----------


## Avia M

Акция по набору контрактников в армию и авиашоу пройдут в городе Камышин Волгоградской области 20 мая. Как сообщили журналистам в пресс-службе Южного военного округа (ЮВО), мероприятия посвящены 100-летию со дня рождения знаменитого летчика, Героя Советского Союза Алексея Маресьева.

Также состоятся показательные полеты учебных самолетов Як-130...

Показательные полеты Як-130 пройдут в Камышине к столетию летчика Алексея Маресьева - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

Традиционный авиационно-спортивный праздник с участием авиагруппы высшего пилотажа "Соколы России" пройдет в Тамбове 28 мая на территории бывшего военного училища летчиков...

Авиационно-спортивный праздник с участием "Соколов России" пройдет в Тамбове 28 мая - AEX.RU

----------


## Fencer

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - "Соколы России" покажут воздушный бой в честь 100-летия Маресьева под Волгоградом

----------


## Fencer

Авиационные группы «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи» отпразднуют свой 25-летний юбилей http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2085320@egNews

----------


## Avia M

Постфактум. Иваново 20 мая. 

На аэродроме Северный в Иваново прошло празднование 50-летия со дня формирования полка самолётов дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения, на котором выступила пилотажная группа «Русские витязи».

Также на аэродроме Северный в Иваново представили новейший самолёт дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления А-50У.

https://russian.rt.com/article/30369...50-letii-polka

----------


## Avia M

Екатеринбург. 28 мая День пограничника...  :Smile: 

28.05.2016 - Информационно-агитационная акция «Военная служба по контракту - Твой выбор» (28 мая, аэродром «Уктус», г.Екатеринбург).

Состоятся показательные выступления спортсменов-летчиков, парашютистов, авиамоделистов и членов военно-исторических клубов. Летчики пилотажной группы «Стрижи» выполнят фигуры высшего пилотажа на самолетах МиГ-29, продемонстрируют групповой, парный и одиночный пилотаж.

http://function.mil.ru/for_media/eve...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## Avia M

Ярославль.

Экспозиции "Сделано в России" и "Дорога в небо", посвященные отечественному авиапрому и подготовке летчиков, будут впервые показаны в масштабах авиасалона в ярославском аэропорту Туношна 27-29 мая.

Официальное открытие авиасалона запланировано на 11:00 мск 27 мая.  Летную программу авиасалона откроет пилотажная группа "Русские витязи".                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Перед зрителями выступят пилотажные группы "Русь", "ЧелАвиа", "Первый полет", а также семикратная чемпионка мира среди женщин по высшему пилотажу Светлана Капанина.

На авиасалоне "Авиарегион-2016" в Ярославле впервые покажут экспозицию "Сделано в России" / АвиаПорт.Дайджест

----------


## Fencer

На тамбовском авиашоу зрители увидят новейшие отечественные истребители

----------


## Avia M

Российский учебно-боевой самолет Як-130, транспортно-боевой вертолет Ми-35М и легкий многоцелевой вертолет «Ансат» примут участие в летной программе Международной выставки вооружения и военно-технического имущества KADEX-2016 в Казахстане, говорится в поступившем в «Газету.Ru» сообщении «Рособоронэкспорта».

Военно-технический форум пройдет со 2 по 5 июня в Астане.

Самолет Як-130 и вертолет "Ансат" примут участие в летной программе KADEX-2016 в Астане - AEX.RU

----------


## Pilot

ЗВЕЗДНЫЙ ГОРОДОК (Московская область), 26 мая - РИА Новости. Центр подготовки космонавтов имени Гагарина (ЦПК) представит на авиасалоне малой и региональной авиации "Авиарегион-2016", который пройдет в Ярославле с 27 по 29 мая, уникальный самолет-лабораторию Ил-76 МДК и два учебно-тренировочных самолета Л-39, сообщил представитель ЦПК.

Ил-76 МДК разработан для выполнения полетов с воспроизведением режимов кратковременной невесомости и пониженной гравитации, Л-39 предназначены для летной подготовки космонавтов.

"ЦПК также представит макеты скафандров "Орлан-М" и "Сокол-КВ", которые используются для проведения испытаний и тренировок на борту самолета Ил-76 МДК", - отметил представитель Центра.

В "Авиарегионе-2016" примут участие около 100 различных воздушных судов. В дни его проведения аэропорт Туношна, на территории которого будет проходить мероприятие, посетят, как ожидается, около 7 тысяч человек.

Самолет-лаборатория Ил-76 МДК разработан и создан на базе серийного транспортного самолета Ил-76 МД. Он отличается усиленной конструкцией фюзеляжа, крыла, адаптацией топливной и гидравлической систем к работе в условиях невесомости. В передней части грузовой кабины установлены рабочие места руководителя испытательно-тренировочной бригады, бортовых инженеров-испытателей и бортового врача. Пол лабораторного отсека устелен мягкими матами из негорючего материала, правый и левый борта салона закрыты травмобезопасными панелями.

За полет продолжительностью 1,5 часа Ил-76 МДК выполняет в среднем 10 режимов кратковременной невесомости. Максимальное количество режимов в одном полете – 20. Перегрузки достигают 2 g.

----------


## Avia M

"Крылья Пармы".

http://parmawings2016.ru/

----------


## Avia M

5 июня в Севастополе состоятся демонстрационные полеты пилотажных групп ВКС «Беркуты» (вертолеты Ми-28); «Соколы России» (Су-30); «Русские витязи» (Су-27) и «Стрижи» (МиГ-29). Общая продолжительность выступления пилотажных групп 1 час 29 минут.

Военная авиация проведет учения на полигоне в Крыму - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

ВЕРТОСЛЁТ — событие, собирающее на одной площадке лучших представителей малой авиации, — состоится в этом году на аэродроме «Черное» (Балашихинский район, Московская область) 11 июня. В небо поднимутся признанные асы — мастера спорта и чемпионы мира. Насыщенная программа ожидается как на небе, так и на земле. 

Вертослёт 2016 | Вертослёт

----------


## Avia M

> "Крылья Пармы".
> 
> «Крылья Пармы» 2016


Далее показ в Новосибирске.  

Власти объявили программу Дня города и показали праздничный дизайн (фото) — НГС.НОВОСТИ

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи самолётов Су-30СМ истребительного авиационного полка Восточного военного округа, дислоцированного в Забайкальском крае, приступили к многоуровневой подготовке к международному этапу конкурса «Авиадартс-2016».

Подготовка лётчиков будет состоять из двух этапов: на земле и в воздухе. Пилоты отработают все выполняемые элементы на специальных тренажёрах и способом прохождения маршрута «пешим по лётному».

В воздушной части подготовки истребители совершат более 20 самолётовылетов, в том числе треть из них – с выполнением ракетных ударов и бомбометаний. Экипажи выполнят полёты на различных высотах над лесистой и степной местностью, схожей с ландшафтом полигона соревнований «Авиадартс». Также два забайкальских экипажа-победителя всероссийского этапа конкурса отработают между собой действия в условном воздушном бою.

Международный этап конкурса лётной выучки «Авиадартс-2016» состоится в конце июня – начале августа в Рязанской области. Честь Вооруженных Сил России в категории истребительной авиации будут защищать два экипажа самолётов Су-30СМ авиаполка из Забайкалья.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2087728@egNews

----------


## OKA

АНОНСЫ!!!ПРЕДСТОЯЩИХ ПОЛЁТОВ!!!!!!!

"Пермь, 23 Июня 2016, 16:29 — REGNUM  В Пермском крае в 2016 году на авиа фестивале «Крылья Пармы» планировалось выступление знаменитой пилотажной группы «Русские витязи», однако из-за запрета Министерства обороны России в Пермь она не прибудет. Об этом корреспонденту ИА REGNUM сообщили организаторы фестиваля.

«К всеобщему искреннему огорчению запрет на полеты всех пилотажных групп Минобороны на данный момент не снят. Это делает невозможным выступление авиационной группы высшего пилотажа в «Крыльях». С огромным удовольствием мы бы пригласили авиагруппу «Первый полет» или «Балтийские пчелы» или других авиационных асов, но бюджет «Крыльев Пармы» не осиливает приглашение коммерческой авиагруппы», — признался представитель оргкомитета фестиваля.

Отметим, что запрет на выступления распространяется на все пилотажные группы Министерства обороны РФ, выступающие на СУ-27. Он введен после трагедии 9 июня 2016 года. Тогда в Подмосковье разбился истребитель Су-27 «Русских витязей», погиб летчик, гвардии майор Сергей Ерёменко. По предварительным данным, причиной крушения стал отказ техники. До выяснения причин крушения истребителя, полеты самолетов СУ-27 в России были временно приостановлены.

Несмотря на отсутствие пилотажных групп, традиционный фестиваль «Крылья Пармы» состоится 25 июня, на военной авиабазе «Сокол».

Как сообщили организаторы, в небе выступят четыре самолета Уфимского авиацентра, парашютисты Пермского авиационного спортивного клуба, самолеты авиации общего назначения и сверхлегкой авиации. На статической экспозиции гостей фестиваля будут ждать Ту-134, Як-52, вертолет Ми, самолеты МиГ-31, которые можно будет не только рассмотреть вблизи и сфотографировать, но и посидеть в кабине. Кроме того, прямо на аэродроме баскетбольный клуб «Парма» проведет интерактивную игру со зрителями «Крыльев»."


Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/cultura/2148830.html

----------


## Avia M

Есть же пилотажные группы выступающие на иных машинах...

----------


## Fencer

> Есть же пилотажные группы выступающие на иных машинах...


Получается запрет действует на все пилотажные группы ВС России...
"К всеобщему искреннему огорчению запрет на полеты всех пилотажных групп Минобороны на данный момент не снят."

----------


## Fencer

Истребители МиГ-31БМ пройдут в воздушном строю в небе Новосибирска http://interfax-russia.ru/Siberia/ne...38917&sec=1672

----------


## Avia M

> Получается запрет действует на все пилотажные группы ВС России...
> "К всеобщему искреннему огорчению запрет на полеты всех пилотажных групп Минобороны на данный момент не снят."


Запрет по матчасти понятен, по группам не совсем...

----------


## николай-78

Авиадартс-2016 в Рязани начнется 30 июля 2016г

----------


## Avia M

"Нашествие"-2016. 9 июля "Соколы России" пилотаж.

----------


## An-Z

Завтра и послезавтра в Ейске отжигают "Морские асы"

----------


## Avia M

Серпухов. 4-10 июля. 

4 июля - 10 июля Чемпионат России ПСВП класс неограниченный (unlimited) , ПСВП класс с ограничениями (advanced)

----------


## OKA

> Завтра и послезавтра в Ейске отжигают "Морские асы"


"В Центре боевого применения и переучивания летного состава морской авиации Военно-Морского Флота (ВМФ) России в Ейске  начался третий этап  конкурса по воздушной выучке летных экипажей морской авиации «Морской ас».

Состязания проводятся в соответствии с указаниями Министра обороны РФ  и носят важный практический характер.

«В ходе конкурса «Морской ас» посредством состязательных   форм происходит обмен   передовым  опытом  летчиками Северного, Тихоокеанского, Балтийского и Черноморского флотов, что позволяет производить в динамике учебного процесса максимально точную корректировку направлений дальнейшего развития и совершенствования системы боевой подготовки летного состава морской авиации ВМФ», – заявил начальник морской авиации ВМФ  Герой России генерал-майор Игорь Кожин.

По его словам, в ближайшие дни конкурсная комиссия  определит лучшие летные  экипажи. В состав участников конкурса от морской авиации флотов, а также  Центра боевого применения и переучивания личного состава морской авиации ВМФ включены  по одному экипажу – победителю второго этапа конкурса «Морской ас».

Экипажи противолодочной авиации состязаются на самолетах Ил-38, Ил-38Н, Бе-12, вертолётах Ка-27 (Ка-28), экипажи штурмовой авиации – на самолётах Су-24, Су-24м, Л-39,  истребительной и корабельной истребительной авиации – на МиГ-31, Су-33,  специальной авиации – на самолётах Ан-26, вертолётах Ка-27ПС.  

К участию в конкурсе привлекается летный состав от летчика (командира экипажа) до командира звена (отряда) включительно с квалификационным разрядом не ниже 3-го класса, показавший лучшие результаты в боевой подготовке по итогам учебного года (периода обучения).

В ходе третьего этапа конкурса «Морской ас» оценивается  уровень тактической и летной (летно-методической) подготовки экипажей, будут определены лучшие из них. Победителей наградят переходящими кубками главнокомандующего  ВМФ.  

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2088876@egNews

----------


## OKA

"Россия примет участие в международных авиасалонах Aviation Expo China 2017 и Singapore Airshow 2018, где представит авиационную продукцию военного назначения, говорится в опубликованном на портале правовой информации постановлении правительства.

«Разрешить организацию российской экспозиции продукции военного назначения на Международной авиационной выставке «Авиэйшн Экспо Чайна — 2017»… и на Международной авиационной выставке «Сингапур Аэрошоу — 2018», определив Минпромторг России организатором российской экспозиции», — говорится в документе.

Кроме того, в указе подчеркивается необходимость экспонирования продукции военного назначения «с соблюдением мер, направленных на защиту сведений, составляющих государственную тайну».

Выставка Aviation Expo China пройдет в следующем году в Пекине, а авиасалон Singapore Airshow будет проводиться в Сингапуре в феврале 2018 года.

Ранее сообщалось, что Россия практически отказалась от участия в выставке Farnborough 2016 в Великобритании, которая пройдет с 11 по 15 июля. Единственной российской госкомпанией, пока твердо планирующей поездку на Farnborough 2016, остается Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) — она привезет в Англию самолеты Superjet и МС-21."

Медведев одобрил презентацию российской делегацией военной продукции в авиасалонах 2017 и 2018 годов - Газета.Ru | Новости

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;137330]"Россия примет участие в международных авиасалонах Aviation Expo China 2017 и Singapore Airshow 2018.


И полёты будут?... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> ..И полёты будут?...


Ну если неприятностей перед этим не случится, то просто обязаны быть))

----------


## Avia M

> Ну если неприятностей перед этим не случится, то просто обязаны быть))


Будем надеяться, вот и "Витязи" в небе!

----------


## Avia M

16 и 17 июля на аэродроме "Конаково" (Тверская область) на базе Международной академии вертолетного спорта пройдет 51-й чемпионат России. В небо поднимутся более 30 экипажей - лучшие летчики из России, Белоруссии, Польши, Австрии, Бельгии и Канады. Участники выступят на российских вертолетах Ми-2 и иностранных Robinson R44. Площадка для зрительской зоны уже подготовлена и ждет своих гостей и болельщиков. Вход на мероприятие свободный, сообщает пресс-служба Федерации вертолетного спорта (ФВС) России. 

"За звание чемпионов России 2016 года будут бороться сильнейшие спортсмены мирового уровня: многократные призеры и чемпионы страны и мира Жуперин Александр и Буров Николай, Шпиговская Галина и Губарь Любовь, Дегтярь Виктор и Васильев Петр и другие титулованные спортсмены. По результатам выступлений экипажей будут отобраны спортсмены, которые в составе сборной команды России будут защищать честь страны на предстоящих международных чемпионатах, в том числе на Кубке Европы, который пройдет с 4 по 7 августа в Германии и в Открытом Чемпионате Чехии с 18 по 21 августа", - отметили в ФВС.

----------


## OKA

"Пилотажная группа «Соколы России» на самолетах Су-30СМ и Су-35С перебазировалась из Липецка в Кубинку для  выполнения демонстрационных полетов на рок-фестивале  «Нашествие», который пройдет в Завидово  8-10 июля.

В этом году зрители фестиваля впервые смогут увидеть высший пилотаж на  новых самолетах Су-30СМ и Су-35С.

В своей программе «Соколы России»  покажут маневренный воздушный бой с применением наступательно-оборонительных приемов.

Возглавляет «Соколов России» Заслуженный военный летчик РФ полковник Александр Гостев. Это единственная пилотажная  группа,  которая на боевых самолётах  показывает  тактические приёмы  воздушного боя. В реальных условиях воздушный бой происходит на больших высотах и расстояниях, а во время показа летчики демонстрируют  для зрителей оборонительно-наступательные приемы боя на ограниченном пространстве и малой высоте, что обеспечивает зрелищность, позволяет зрителям увидеть происходящее в воздухе, оценить маневренные возможности отечественных истребителей  и мастерство летчиков.

Сложность и риск этой программы заключается в пилотаже боевых истребителей  на малой высоте (до 200 м) и  ограниченном пространстве (непосредственно над местом показа) на больших скоростях – 500-800 км/час.

При демонстрации одиночного пилотажа на Су-30СМ, который в режиме сверхманевра выполнит ведущий группы, Заслуженный военный летчик России полковник Александр Гостев, зрители увидят как традиционные фигуры высшего пилотажа  –  колокол, проход на малой скорости, ухо, нож, кадушка, так и те,  которые способен выполнить только истребитель Су-30СМ,  –  петля с поворотом, вращение по курсу на закритических углах атаки (кленовый лист), стянутая петля, столб.  Их освоение и использование расширяет боевые возможности многоцелевого истребителя, позволяют пилоту эффективно применять оружие при завоевании господства в воздухе

 Кроме воздушного боя и одиночного пилотажа,  «Соколы России»  продемонстрируют групповой  высший пилотаж  в полётном порядке «ромб», состоящем из 4 истребителей,  с  показом комплекса фигур: петля Нестерова, бочка, колокол, ракушка, вираж, роспуск и другие на минимальных интервалах и дистанциях.

Демонстрационные полеты на рок-фестивале стали уже традиционными. С 2013 г. в небе Большого Завидово для участников и гостей фестиваля красочное воздушное зрелище демонстрирует пилотажная группа «Соколы России.

Эти демонстрационные полеты липецкие летчики назвали воздушным роком и посвящают всем любителям рок-музыки. Более 10 лет неизменным комментатором демонстрационных полетов летчиков из Липецка является полковник Игорь Басов.

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2089222@egNews

----------


## OKA

> Авиадартс-2016 в Рязани начнется 30 июля 2016г


Пишут : "В этом году международный «Авиадартс» откроется в Рязани 31 июля. Церемония пройдет на аэродроме в Дягилеве. Участники прибудут в город 26 июля. Соревновательными днями на полигоне в Дубровичах будут 2, 3, 5 и 6 августа. На пятое и шестое числа там же запланированы показательные выступления «Авиамикс». Победителей наградят 9 августа в Дягилеве. Напомним, в этом году на 31 июля назначен День Рязани."

Подробнее на RZN.info:

«Авиадартс-2016» откроется в День Рязани — Общество — Рязанские новости — город Рязань на городском сайте RZN.info

----------


## Avia M

С разведки "воздушного рока". Придумают же...  :Smile:  
Традиционно дружелюбно!

----------


## OKA

> С разведки "воздушного рока". Придумают же...  
> Традиционно дружелюбно!


"ТВЕРЬ, 9 июля. /Корр. ТАСС Вера Пакина/. Пилотажная группа "Соколы России" из-за погодных условий отменила запланированное на субботу показательное выступление в небе над Всероссийским музыкальным фестивалем "Нашествие-2016". Об этом сообщил журналистам продюсер фестиваля Юрий Донцов.

"Сегодня в программе было запланировано выступление пилотажной группы "Соколы России". К сожалению, оно не состоится. Это связано с погодными условиями", - сказал Донцов. По всей видимости, отметил он, выступление пилотажной группы не состоится и завтра, 10 июля.

"У нас очень жесткий тайминг по выступлениям, поэтому мы могли его двигать в пределах двух-трех часов сегодня, но это не позволила сделать погода", - добавил продюсер "Нашествия".

Как планировалось ранее, показательные выступления "Соколов" на самолетах Су-30СМ и Су-35С должны были состояться в субботу днем. Пилотажная группа хотела продемонстрировать перед многотысячной публикой фестиваля маневренный воздушный бой с применением наступательно- оборонительных приемов, мастерство одиночного пилотажа (колокол, проход на малой скорости, ухо, нож, кадушка, петля с поворотом и другое), а также групповой высший пилотаж (петля Нестерова, бочка, колокол и другие).

По данным Тверского гидрометеоцентра, в субботу в Тверской область наблюдается облачная с прояснениями погода, временами возможен дождь, температура воздуха днем - до 25-26 градусов."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - "Соколы России" отменили выступление на "Нашествии"

Ну, будут музыка и фейерверки))

----------


## Avia M

Удивительно. Вероятно осторожничают...
"Ушли" домой.

----------


## ккарай

там форсажы полюбос будят!

----------


## Avia M

Авиационный праздник "Я люблю тебя, Россия!" с участием пилотажной авиагруппы Военно-космических сил РФ "Соколы России" состоится на аэродроме "Мочище" в Новосибирске 31 августа.                                                                   Об этом в пресс-центре ТАСС в Новосибирске сообщил председатель региональной общественной организации спортивной авиации Александр Осокин.

http://novo-sibirsk.ru/news/57606/

----------


## stream

> ... на аэродроме "Мочище" в Новосибирске 31 августа.


на аэродроме "Мочище" в Новосибирской области.

----------


## Avia M

> на аэродроме "Мочище" в Новосибирской области.


Мало того, дата июль... Источник подвёл.

P.S. Разные мероприятия?... http://tass.ru/sibir-news/3496098

----------


## stream

> Мало того, дата июль... Источник подвёл.
> 
> P.S. Разные мероприятия?... ТАСС: Сибирь - "Соколы России" выступят на авиационном празднике в Новосибирске


с датой опечатка:)
Споттинг в Новосибирске

https://new.vk.com/nskspotting

----------


## Avia M

Шоу "Авиамикс" на соревнованиях "Авиадартс-2016" впервые включит в себя воздушный "бой" между истребителями МиГ-29 и Су-30СМ, сообщили журналистам в Минобороны РФ. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.

"Авиамикс" пройдет 6 августа на полигоне Дубровичи под Рязанью. "Впервые в рамках "Авиамикса" будет разыгран воздушный бой МиГ-29 против Су-30СМ, а экипажи шести ударных вертолетов Ми-24 и Ка-52 выполнят боевое применение под прикрытием истребителей МиГ-29СМТ", — пояснили в министерстве.

В течение двух часов более 70 экипажей новейших истребителей, бомбардировщиков, вертолетов и многофункциональных авиакомплексов разыграют воздушные дуэли, выполнят пуски авиационных ракет по наземным целям, перехватят воздушные цели, сбросят тяжелые грузы на точность, а также покажут фигуры высшего пилотажа одиночно и в составе групп.

"Бомбардировщики Су-34 нанесут бомбовый удар по пунктам управления "противника" под прикрытием истребителей Су-35С, после чего истребители ударят неуправляемым ракетным вооружением", — отметили в Минобороны.

На "Авиамиксе" свое мастерство покажут воздушные асы всех авиагрупп высшего пилотажа России: "Русские Витязи" (Су-27), "Стрижи" (МиГ-29), "Соколы России" (Су-30СМ), "Крылья Тавриды" (Як-130), "Беркуты" (Ми-28Н), а одиночный пилотаж выполнят экипажи вертолетов Ка-52 и Ми-26Т.

Полеты на шоу будут проходить на высотах от 100 до 1,5 тысячи метров.

----------


## Avia M

Впервые в военно-патриотическом празднике «Открытое небо», который пройдет в Иванове 6 августа, примет участие корпорация Роскосмос. Она представит выставку, посвященную 55-летию первого полета человека за пределы земной атмосферы.
В целом же праздник пройдет, как обычно, устроители взяли за основу схему прошлых лет и не стали отходить от традиционного формата. Ядром «Открытого неба», как всегда, станут показательные выступления военных. Кроме того, на территории аэродрома «Северный» будет развернута выставка авиационной, ракетной, пожарной 
техники и вооружения. 
В программе – выступления пилотажных групп, парапланеристов, парашютистов, авиамоделистов. Будут работать более 10 активных зон и тематических площадок. Иваново | На ивановском «Открытом небе» ждут Валентину Терешкову и запустят ракету - БезФормата.Ru - Новости

----------


## Fencer

На шоу «Авиамикс» под Рязанью авиагруппа «Крылья Тавриды» покажет программу высшего пилотажа впервые со дня своего создания http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2091682@egNews

----------


## Avia M

12 августа на аэродроме в г. Пушкин состоится авиашоу. Организаторы – командование 6-й Армии ВВС и ПВО, ЗАО «Промышленная авиация».

Мероприятие для посетителей – БЕСПЛАТНОЕ.

Предварительный план проведения Праздника «День ВВС Пушкин – 2016»:

10.00 - Начало допуска посетителей, осмотр выставки.
11.00 - Торжественное открытие. Награждение участников боевых действий.
11.30 - Парад частей 6 Армии ВВС и ПВО.
12.00 - Воздушный показ - полёты самолёты Су-27, вертолёты Ми-8, Ми-17, Ми-24, Ми-28Н.
12.30 - Воздушный десант – парашютистов с вертолётов Ми-8.
12.45 - Реконструкция - отражение воздушного налёта и воздушный бой. Самолёты Як-7 и Фокке-Вульф-190 (имитация Як-52).
13.10 - Полёты радиоуправляемых самолётов-копий времён Великой отечественной войны. Воздушный бой, бомбардировка.
14.00 - Катание на воздушном шаре.
16.00 – Закрытие Праздника, награждение участников.
12

----------


## lindr

А статическая экспозиция будет?

Да, и какой гений придумал проводит праздник в пятницу в рабочее время?

----------


## Avia M

> А статическая экспозиция будет?
> 
> Да, и какой гений придумал проводит праздник в пятницу в рабочее время?


 На рулёжках аэродрома Пушкин выстроятся истребители МиГ-31БМ, Су-27, Су-34, МиГ-29СМТ, Су-24МР, вертолеты Ми-24, Ми-35, Ми-28Н, Ка-52, транспортные самолеты Ан-12 и Ан-26, а также зенитно-ракетные комплексы С-300 и С-400

Под Петербургом проведут воздушный парад - Общество - Новости Санкт-Петербурга - Фонтанка.Ру

----------


## An-Z

> Да, и какой гений придумал проводит праздник в пятницу в рабочее время?


Да уж больно много в субботу народу приходит..

----------


## lindr

Блин, с работы отпрашиваться что-ли? печаль... Четыре года в Питере без таких праздников уже.

----------


## Avia M

> Блин, с работы отпрашиваться что-ли? печаль... Четыре года в Питере без таких праздников уже.


Если решитесь, то возможно "добьёте"(фото) и до заводской стоянки...

----------


## lindr

> Если решитесь, то возможно "добьёте"(фото) и до заводской стоянки...


Там нечего особо снимать, был недавно, часть бортов 641-го исчезла, часть 689-го стояли, плюс зависшая спарка и Саваслейка, с тыла интересней, там су-33 и су-24м были год назад.

Самая интересная стоянка НПП МИР, там Ми-8, Ми-8МТ, Ка-29, и 27 или 25, Ан-ы разные.

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Был там сегодня,пусто практически на заводской стоянке.Пролет будет,вертушки по две Ми,Ка,далее пары самлетов,и парашютисты.Статика будет тоже представлена.

----------


## Fencer

> Да, и какой гений придумал проводит праздник в пятницу в рабочее время?


12 августа - это официальный День ВВС России и военнослужащие его отмечают именно 12 августа,а какой это день недели - их не волнует.А вот День воздушного флота России отмечается в третье воскресенье августа - вот он всегда отмечается в выходной день.

----------


## MAX

В Гелнгджик на Гидроавиасалон кто собирается в сентябре?

----------


## Avia M

> Был там сегодня,пусто практически на заводской стоянке.Пролет будет,вертушки по две Ми,Ка,далее пары самлетов,и парашютисты.Статика будет тоже представлена.


8, 10 "Витязей" не видели?...

----------


## николай-78

> 8, 10 "Витязей" не видели?...


 в 12-00 09.08 в Дягилево закрытие, доеду расскажу.

----------


## Avia M

> в 12-00 09.08 в Дягилево закрытие, доеду расскажу.


В Дягилево Вы их точно не увидите...  :Smile:

----------


## FlankeRMan69

В прошлом году они стояли там,разобранные,судя по всему в ангаре стоят,стоянка пуста.Стоят спарка 14,53,несколько боевых,один с флагом ВВС.Ну и вдалеке еще пара боевых.

----------


## Avia M

> В прошлом году они стояли там,разобранные,судя по всему в ангаре стоят,стоянка пуста.Стоят спарка 14,53,несколько боевых,один с флагом ВВС.Ну и вдалеке еще пара боевых.


Насколько мне известно, с флагом ВВС только "РВ" летают...

----------


## lindr

> 12 августа - это официальный День ВВС России и военнослужащие его отмечают именно 12 августа,а какой это день недели - их не волнует.А вот День воздушного флота России отмечается в третье воскресенье августа - вот он всегда отмечается в выходной день.


Вы не понимаете всей истории этого праздника в Пушкине, он проводился неоднократно и в выходной день, давно еще подростком я лазал по Як-28, сидел в кабине Ми-24 и.т.д. Автобусы ходили бесплатные от вокзала до базы. В 2012 даже провели два шоу в июне и августе и оба в выходные.

А с 2013 как отрезало! сначала сказали вот был салон ВМФ, хватит в 2013 будет в 2014. В 2014 тупо отказали без причин. А в 2015 готовили праздник юбилейный к 70-летию и отменили за 4 дня до начала.

*Вот теперь вроде как праздник будет, но его никто не увидит.* Знакомые хотели пойти с детьми показать пацанам реальные боевые самолеты и облом, дети опять очередной год останутся без праздника. Собственно для кого ведь праздник, ведь должен быть для простых людей, что Армия, и в том числе ВВС защищают, дает возможность спокойно спать, что платят налоги на ее содержание...

*Некрасиво получается, очень некрасиво*, и я хоть убей не могут понять причину такого отношения к людям.

----------


## Fencer

> Вы не понимаете всей истории этого праздника в Пушкине


Помимо Дня ВВС России 12 августа в Пушкине еще какой-нибудь праздник отмечают в этот же день?

----------


## FlankeRMan69

вам праздник,а нам,что цыганской лошади свадьба,голова в цветах,а попа в мыле)))))

----------


## lindr

> Помимо Дня ВВС России 12 августа в Пушкине еще какой-нибудь праздник отмечают в этот же день?]


Еще раз говорю: переносили всегда на ближайший выходной.

----------


## николай-78

"Витязи"-4*27 и 27УБ примерно в 19-30 09.08.ушли с Дягилево с курсом в сторону Кубинки. А вот кто скажет на Балтиморе хоть что-то предвидится на День воздушного флота? Или хоть на аэродром пустят? Я не понял что в районе Питера нет Як-28П?

----------


## Avia M

> вам праздник,а нам,что цыганской лошади свадьба,голова в цветах,а попа в мыле)))))


А пожарным каково?  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=николай-78;138392]"Витязи"-4*27 и 27УБ примерно в 19-30 09.08.ушли с Дягилево с курсом в сторону Кубинки. 

Победителями!

----------


## lindr

> Я не понял что в районе Питера нет Як-28П?


Стоит на территории АРЗ за забором, но я лазил по ЯК-28Р, ПП в 89-90.

----------


## николай-78

> Стоит на территории АРЗ за забором, но я лазил по ЯК-28Р, ПП в 89-90.


А я писал про Ленобласть (не про АРЗ) -ну Тайцы например!  Для господина *FlankerRMan69*: Да и если кому-то не нравится быть лошадью цыганской, можно уволиться или сменить работу. Вот я так и сделал когда в конце 90-х ВВС упали ниже плинтуса:керосина-нет, зарплаты-нет! А вот меняться все начало после 2005г. А если работу не менять и не уходить, то лучше и помолчать. Знали куда шли!

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Уважаемый!Не стоит так умничать.Я не плачу,а говорю это с сарказмом.Не буду разглагольствовать,вы сами все понимаете,т.к. знакомы с этой организацией в лице МО,и знаете как всё организовано.А нас достала тупая показуха и бардак,которая идёт напрямую с нарушением безопасности полётов!!!!Вам там всё кажется красиво,а изнутри всё иначе.Пауэр пойнт рейнджерс,вот так уже называют везде,превратили в шапито.

----------


## николай-78

Я поступал проще, когда я понял что такое конкурс "А ну ка мальчики" и решил в нем не участвовать. То есть авиационный доктор-который всегда найдет нужное обоснование чтобы отстранить от полетов, если найти правильный подход. А не будете отстаивать свои права, ну и "потери" будут в этом отстаивании своих прав-всега будете в глубокой ...  И будете на уровне крепостных! Я думал Вы с Кубинки!, а Вы с родного мне ПВО. Вспомните про нашего эксзамполита и вашего командира (законившего службу в Хотилово и ВВ не помог) и еще одну мутную историю в вашем полку про другого полковника. Есть полки в которых исторически сложился закон курятника. Спасение утопающих, дело рук самих утопающих. Так и будут летать на показуху с вертикальным маневром при 200м с нижним краем. Командирам и начальникам важны не люди, а флажек с "руководителем " на вертолете отбуксировать. А у меня приятель ведомым на 30_ке у Харчевского был и в августе 2008 на юбилей выпуска сбегал в самоволку в звании полковника и возрасте 51год. Хочу чтобы Вы меня поняли правильно, и я не в центральном военном округе служил. Вам Кныш не рассказывал про прекрасный гарнизон Безречная, где первый зам по подвалам лазил с паяльной лампой.

----------


## OKA

> Помимо Дня ВВС России 12 августа в Пушкине еще какой-нибудь праздник отмечают в этот же день?


"В Пушкине из-за плохой погоды отменили воздушный парад ко дню Военно-воздушных сил.

Западный военный округ анонсировал мероприятие на аэродроме в Пушкине, где расквартировано одно из подразделений 6 армии ВКС, как воздушный парад и наземный показ оперативно-тактической, армейской, транспортной авиации и новейших комплексов противовоздушной обороны С-300 и С400 армии ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа.

Планировалось, что всего в параде примут участие 30 самолетов, среди которых истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ, Су-27, Су-34, МиГ-29СМТ, вертолеты Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», Ка-52 «Аллигатор» и Ми-8МТВ5.

Однако утром 12 августа парад был отменен. Как сообщили «Фонтанке» в пресс-службе ЗВО, это связано с погодными условиями, а не с пожаром на одном из заявленных самолетов, о котором писали ряд СМИ Петербурга."

В Пушкине оменили воздушный парад ко дню ВВС - Город - Новости Санкт-Петербурга - Фонтанка.Ру

----------


## FlankeRMan69

на самом деле не из-за погоды))))писюнами ЗВО мерился с ГК

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Вот теперь сидя дома,можно рассказывать как было.Но всегда есть здесь и сейчас.У нас нет курятника,есть инвалиды недоношенные,пережитки вот этих годов,ктороые добрались до управления.Вырос я в гарнизоне в Андреаполе,знаю весь маразм нашей Красной Армии с детства.Но такого как сейчас вы еще не встречали,не буду опять же сравнивать,это все-равно,что меряться частями тела определенного расположения.Я знаю и экс замполита В.А.К.и одного из командиров в Безречной,Ковалёва,и как службу заканчивали.

----------


## Avia M

Два моих хороших знакомых, тоже выросли в гарнизоне Андреаполя. Рассказывая о своём детстве, не упоминали о маразме. Вероятно Вам просто не повезло или годы иные...

----------


## Avia M

Программа конкурса "Авиадартс" пополнится в следующем году новой номинацией - "учебно-боевые самолеты". Об этом в пятницу в эфире телеканала "Россия 24" сообщил главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами (ВКС) РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев, передает ТАСС.
"Мы планируем открыть в следующем году еще одну номинацию, а именно - участие учебно-боевых самолетов в данных мероприятиях", - сказал он.
Бондарев подчеркнул, что Як-130 участвовал и в "Авиадартсе" этого года, но шел вне конкурса. Его пилотажные и боевые характеристики устраивают летчиков и являются, по словам главкома, прекрасными.
Ранее командующий ВВС и ПВО Белоруссии Олег Двигалев сообщил, что белорусские военные предложат российским коллегам ввести в программу следующего конкурса "Авиадартс" соревнования на учебно-боевых самолетах.

----------


## николай-78

*FlankeRMan69* Вот теперь сидя дома!... Да я сижу дома мне 59, но ни один из пилотов 350 иап не вспоминает меня плохим словом(за исключением тех клоунов которые посылались далеко и на долго), в жизни прошёл все - отстранение от полетов, снятие с летной работы( а сейчас в друзья набиваются-сбежав с Незалёжной), но я всега уважал подчиненых летчиков и боролся с придурками и незаконными требованиями. В эскадрилье я всегда давал приют всем кто не умел лизать задницу! Разговор с шибко рьяными начальниками был такой-не нравится - я боюсь с вами летать ! И помогало все соглашались! И у меня тоже отец летчик и как и я летчик ПВО! И всега буду помнить его слова-"Ты что думаешь у нас дураков не было!" Предлагаю прекратиь прения ( или перевести в личный формат)- НЕ ПО ТЕМЕ- т.к. я с уважением отношусь к администраторам сайта. А как нас имели расскажу: перелет, высокое выравнивание,... не так сказал - наряд, всей эскадрой не так слетали-строевая, это приплюс 35-40 в Казахстане. А командира АЭ который руководил  претворением в жизнь- звали ФЮРЕР или МВВ-Мессершмит Бельков Блом! Да и все-более менее участники форума поддержут меня! А не ВАС!

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Поддерживаю)))Извиняюсь,есл  и высказался не так.

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Андреаполь это один из самых замечательных полков,что я встречал,отношения людей и т.п.Весь жизненный путь я сравниваю,как было там и как есть сейчас.Я имею ввиду отдельных командиров,но и поверьте маразм из-за этого присутствовал и там,не моё личное мнение,а мнение отца который там прослужил всю жизнь.А ганизон Андреаполь это ностальгия,память,светлые воспоминания.....

----------


## николай-78

Я всегда думал что Андреаполь-это там где комары насквозь пробивают кожанную куртку и хоботок нужно загнуть пассатижами. Да и если 69-это год вашего рождения-то вы имеете рублей 150, не меньше. Вот за них Вас и имеют! Все остальное смотри выше!

----------


## Сергей72

> В Пушкине из-за плохой погоды отменили воздушный парад ко дню Военно-воздушных сил....


Погода была нормальной, немного дождь прыснул и все. Неужели при такой погоде "война" отменяется?, грустно. Хотелось посмотреть праздник, пришли и даже каша гречневая быстро закончилась, вот так  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Погода была нормальной, немного дождь прыснул и все. Неужели при такой погоде "война" отменяется?, грустно. Хотелось посмотреть праздник, пришли и даже каша гречневая быстро закончилась, вот так


См. пост 743...

----------


## Сергей72

> См. пост 743...


А ГК, стесняюсь спросить это кто или что?

----------


## FlankeRMan69

ГК это главком

----------


## FlankeRMan69

У каждого своё мнение про Андреаполь пускай будет)))В Хотилово действительно вот комары такие.Ну что ж вы все переводите в единицы денежного измерения,год мой рождения увы не 69))))))Я не говорю,что меня имеют,работу свою я люблю,я не склонен хорошо относится к придуркам в руководстве.Которые жгут ресурс,топливо и всему подобное за зря,строя умный вид,и говорят как грамотно всё планировать.И рублей ну примерно в 1.8 раза у меня меньше)))

----------


## Fencer

На пермской набережной 21 августа пройдёт авиашоу

----------


## Fencer

19 августа 2016 года будет день открытых дверей на Новосибирском авиационном заводе имени В.П. Чкалова по случаю 85-летия.

----------


## Fencer

Пилотажная группа Соколы России выступят в Хабаровске | Авиа сайт Дальнего Востока

----------


## Fencer

В Арсеньеве пройдут праздничные мероприятия, посвященные 80-летию ПАО ААК Прогресс — Городской портал Приморского края

----------


## KURYER

Летчики Липецкого авиацентра на форуме «Армия-2016» продемонстрируют возможности новейшей авиатехники



> Летно-технические возможности многоцелевых сверхманевренных истребителей Су-35С, Су-30СМ, а также многофункционального авиационного комплекса Су-34 будут продемонстрированы экипажами Липецкого авиационного центра Воздушно-космических сил.
> При демонстрации пилотажа на Су-30СМ в режиме сверхманевра зрители увидят как традиционные фигуры высшего пилотажа, такие как «колокол», проход на малой скорости, «ухо», «нож», «кадушка», так и те, которые способен выполнить только истребитель Су-30СМ –  это петля с поворотом, вращение по курсу на закритических углах атаки («кленовый лист» ), «стянутая петля», «столб».
> Их применение расширяет боевые возможности многоцелевого истребителя, позволяют пилоту эффективно использовать оружие при завоевании господства в воздухе.
> В летной  программе летчиками авиацентра будет представлен   и  новейший  истребитель Су-35С, который совершит пролет на малой высоте. Этот самолет предназначен для уничтожения как воздушных, так наземных и надводных целей широкой номенклатурой вооружения класса «воздух-воздух» и «воздух-поверхность» с использованием в первую очередь высокоточных систем поражения.
> На аэродроме Кубинка для зрителей форума будут представлены современные самолеты и вертолеты, стоящие на вооружении ВКС:  Су-34, Су-35С, Су-30СМ, вертолеты Ка-52 «Аллигатор», Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», Ми-35М,  Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор».
> Помимо этого будут продемонстрированы экспозиции техники дальней и военно-транспортной авиации, включающие новейший транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А, стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160 «Белый лебедь», Ту-95МС «Медведь» и многие другие.


Дата: 7-11 Сентября с.г.
P.S. Эххх..., завидую...

----------


## Avia M

04.09.2016 - Генеральная репетиция экипажей ВКС в рамках подготовки к воздушной части МВТФ «Армия-2016» (4 сентября, аэродром «Кубинка», полигон «Алабино», Московская обл.)

http://function.mil.ru/for_media/eve...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## OKA

> 04.09.2016 - Генеральная репетиция экипажей ВКС в рамках подготовки к воздушной части МВТФ «Армия-2016» (4 сентября, аэродром «Кубинка», полигон «Алабино», Московская обл.)
> 
> http://function.mil.ru/for_media/eve...orfSimpleEvent


Там теперь пишут, что второго сентября : "02.09.2016 - Тренировка экипажей ВКС в рамках подготовки к воздушной части МВТФ «Армия-2016» (2 сентября, аэродром «Кубинка», полигон «Алабино», Московская обл.)"

----------


## Avia M

> Там теперь пишут, что второго сентября : "02.09.2016 - Тренировка экипажей ВКС в рамках подготовки к воздушной части МВТФ «Армия-2016» (2 сентября, аэродром «Кубинка», полигон «Алабино», Московская обл.)"


Г-жа погода переменчива в Средней полосе... :Smile:

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Г-жа погода переменчива в Средней полосе...


Пока прогноз на 4-е число лучше, чем на 2-е...

----------


## Антон Цюпка

Коллеги, а есть ли информация по дате/времени ухода бортов с Кубинки после "Армии-2016"? Особенно "большие" интересуют.

----------


## Антон

> Коллеги, а есть ли информация по дате/времени ухода бортов с Кубинки после "Армии-2016"? Особенно "большие" интересуют.


Тоже задавался этим вопросом: вроде как часть уйдет в ВС вечером,а часть в ПН утром.

----------


## Avia M

Геленджик. Любителям "бархатного сезона". Море, солнце, полёты.

Гидроавиасалон-2016 - Главная

----------


## OKA

> Г-жа погода переменчива в Средней полосе...


На сегодня : 

" Ориентир на 10:30, а там по факту .."

Интернет-аэроклуб пилотажной группы "Стрижи" - Re: "Правдивый" - полеты...

Кубинку проспали? - Страница 131

----------


## Avia M

Так Министр обороны может себе позволить лицезреть полёты "вне графика"... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

На Международной выставке «Гидроавиасалон-2016», который пройдет 22-25 сентября в Геленджике, будут продемонстрированы около 50 единиц авиатехники, включая самолёты-амфибии, гидросамолёты, вертолёты, сообщает пресс-служба Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК).
«В ходе показательных выступлений будет совершено до 200 полётов».
https://rns.online/military/Svishe-2...=main_military

----------


## Pilot

Соколы будут выступать через неделю в Беларуси

----------


## FlankeRMan69

до этого выступят в Хотилово,как всегда на чужих самолётах)))

----------


## OKA

> На Международной выставке «Гидроавиасалон-2016», который пройдет 22-25 сентября в Геленджике, будут продемонстрированы около 50 единиц авиатехники, включая самолёты-амфибии, гидросамолёты, вертолёты, сообщает пресс-служба Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК).
> «В ходе показательных выступлений будет совершено до 200 полётов».
> https://rns.online/military/Svishe-2...=main_military


"Сегодня над бухтой был замечен первый гидросамолёт, это значит, что лётная техника постепенно начинает прибывать на выставку."

Гидроавиасалон Геленджик - Страница 3


На сайте салона :

"Программа полетов  22 сентября  	11.00 - 14.00 	Демонстрационные полеты самолётов, показ морской техники на воде.

Выступление пилотажных групп.

(Гидроаэродром "Геленджик (Бухта)" и аэропорт "Геленджик")

23 сентября  	11.00 - 14.00 	Демонстрационные полеты самолётов, показ морской техники на воде.

(Гидроаэродром "Геленджик (Бухта)" и аэропорт "Геленджик")

24 сентября  	11.00 - 14.00 	Демонстрационные полеты самолётов, показ морской техники на воде.

Выступление пилотажных групп.

(Гидроаэродром "Геленджик (Бухта)" и аэропорт "Геленджик")

25 сентября  	11.00 - 14.00 	Демонстрационные полеты самолётов, показ морской техники на воде.

Выступление пилотажных групп.

(Гидроаэродром "Геленджик (Бухта)" и аэропорт "Геленджик")

Расписание полетов и состав летательных аппаратов, участвующих в демонстрационных полётах будет уточняться по мере формирования точного списка участников. "

Гидроавиасалон-2016 - Запущен обновленный сайт gidroaviasalon.com

----------


## OKA

"Сегодня в районе 14:30 прибыла пара Бе-200 в Геленджик на гидроавиасалон. Один из бортов приземлился на аэродроме, а второй после прохода над бухтой приводнился в бухте. В настоящий момент объявлено штормовое предупреждение с 18:00."

Гидроавиасалон Геленджик - Страница 3

----------


## KURYER

"Русские Витязи" и "Стрижи" выполнят полеты на "Гидроавиасалоне-2016"



> Пилотажные группы "Русские Витязи", "Стрижи" и "Беркуты" выполнят демонстрационные полеты на международной выставке "Гидроавиасалон-2016", сообщает департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны РФ.Отмечается, что на выставке пилотажники выполнят программу на четырех тяжелых истребителях Су-27, шести легких фронтовых МиГ-29 и четырех вертолетах Ми-28Н. Пилотажная группа "Стрижи" выполнит фигуры высшего пилотажа группой из 6 самолетов, одиночный высший пилотаж, перестроение в различные полетные порядки "Клин", "Стрела", "Ромб", а вертолетчики пролетят в сомкнутых порядках и покажут фигуры "Боевой разворот", "Разворот на пикировании", "Перестроение" и "Роспуск".
> Кроме того, четверка истребителей Су-27 продемонстрирует зрителям одиночный, групповой в составе двух и четырех истребителей, а также встречный пилотаж. За получасовую программу выступления "Русские Витязи" представят свои фирменные фигуры высшего пилотажа, такие как "Бочка", "Петля Нестерова", "Косые петли", "Колокол", роспуск "Фонтан", роспуск "Тюльпан", "Ухо" и многие другие. Выполнять демонстрационные полеты летчики будут на высотах от 100 метров до 1,5 тысячи метров на различных скоростях в течение трех дней.


Интересно, на каком шоу Витязи покажутся на Суд-30СМ??

----------


## OKA

"Геленджик за день до открытия «Гидроавиасалона-2016» "

 

Полностью :

Геленджик за день до открытия 

Гидроавиасалон Геленджик - Страница 4

----------


## KURYER

Стрижи и Витязи на пути в Джухай:

----------


## Avia M

"Жухрай" :Smile:  дополню...В Китай прилетела пилотажная группа "Русские витязи"_Russian.news.cn

----------


## Avia M

Керчь.

В середине ноября в Крыму пройдёт акция "Служба по контракту – твой выбор". В рамках мероприятия планируется проведение авиашоу при участии пилотажной группы "Стрижи".

Об этом сообщил замглавы администрации города Дилявер Мельгазиев, передаёт "Керчь Инфо".

- На данный момент руководство города ведёт переговоры с командованием ВКС Минобороны РФ об участии в авиационном показе пилотов из группы "Стрижи", - сказал Мельгазиев.

Точная дата проведения акции пока не назначена. 
В Крыму устроят грандиозное авиашоу со "Стрижами" | Новости Севастополя

----------


## KURYER

Ещё фото из Китая:

----------


## Avia M

> Ещё фото из Китая:
> 
> Вложение 75103


Кст., знаменитый "Кубинский бриллиант" впервые демонстрируется за рубежом (пока репетиция)!...

http://english.chinamil.com.cn/view/...nt_7332982.htm

----------


## OKA

> Ещё фото из Китая:
> 
> Вложение 75103


+ видео))

----------


## Avia M

> + видео))


"Девятка" в составе восьми... Обидно, на открытии. Резерв отсутствует к сожалению.

----------


## Avia M

Москва, 3 ноября. Пилотажная группа «Русские Витязи» примет участие на международном авиасалоне в Иране.

Российские компании впервые участвуют на этой выставке, которая пройдет на иранском острове Киш. Сейчас организаторы международного авиашоу ожидают прилета пяти Су-27 авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи».
РФ представят предприятия «Вертолеты России» и «Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация».                    Все участники *с нетерпением ждут* российских воздушных асов, которые уже пообещали продемонстрировать свой коронный номер «кубинский бриллиант». Авиасалон пройдет с 16 по 19 ноября.


Предыстория... 

*Иран сорвал* выступление знаменитых "Русских витязей" в Бахрейне, не выдав разрешение на полет через свое воздушное пространство. Об этом сообщил источник в российском посольстве в Бахрейне.
"Пилотажная группа готовилась к участию в демонстрационных полетах во время авиашоу в Бахрейне, они вылетели в Астрахань, но оттуда не смогли вылететь в Бахрейн из-за задержки Ирана с выдачей разрешения на пролет через его воздушное пространство", – отметили в посольстве.
Когда стало ясно, что разрешение на пролет от иранских властей не будет получено вовремя, командование приняло решение вернуть пилотов на авиабазу в Кубинке, передает РИА Новости.
Очередной авиасалон в Бахрейне стартовал сегодня, 21 января. Группа "Русские витязи" принимала участие в нем с момента его основания в 2010 году, и полюбилась гостям авиашоу за зрелищные выступления. В этом году пилоты готовились показать обновленную авиапрограмму, однако вместо этого были вынуждены вернуться домой.
"Русские витязи" являются единственной демонстрационной командой в мире, выполняющей групповой и одиночный пилотаж на серийных боевых самолетах класса "тяжёлый истребитель". Пилотажная группа создана в 1991 году.
21 января 2016, 18:25


*Однако политика!*

----------


## KURYER

Авиагруппа высшего пилотажа «Стрижи» примет участие в акции «Служба по контракту в Вооруженных Силах — твой выбор!» в Крыму



> Заключительная в текущем году акция «Служба по контракту в Вооруженных Силах — твой выбор!» с участием экипажей и авиационных групп высшего пилотажа Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России пройдет в Керчи.
> В мероприятии будут задействованы истребители Су-27, фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М, штурмовики Су-25, а также авиационная группа «Стрижи», летчики которой продемонстрируют комплекс фигур высшего пилотажа в составе четырех экипажей, парный и одиночный пилотаж. Для зрителей будут показаны такие фигуры, как «зеркало», петля Нестерова, синхронные «бочки», роспуск «тюльпан» и многие другие.
> Откроют программу представители сборной ВКС России по парашютному спорту, которые выполнят десантирование с вертолета Ми-8 с флагами России, Министерства обороны Российской Федерации, Воздушно-космических сил и другими.
> Для гостей мероприятия на месте проведения акции в рамках статического показа будут представлены вооружение и военная техника объединения ВВС и ПВО, а также подразделений Сухопутных войск Южного военного округа. Помимо этого будут развернуты мобильные пункты отбора граждан на военную службу по контракту и агитационные пункты высших учебных заведений ВКС, где каждый желающий сможет ознакомиться с условиями прохождения военной службы в различных родах войск и поступления в вузы Минобороны России, а также примерить летное обмундирование, пройти специализированное тестирование и первоначальниые этапы отбора на военную службу по контракту.
> Акция «Служба по контракту в Вооруженных Силах — твой выбор!» пройдет на городской набережной Керчи 19 ноября.

----------


## OKA

> Москва, 3 ноября. Пилотажная группа «Русские Витязи» примет участие на международном авиасалоне в Иране.
> 
> Российские компании впервые участвуют на этой выставке, которая пройдет на иранском острове Киш. Сейчас организаторы международного авиашоу ожидают прилета пяти Су-27 авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи».
> РФ представят предприятия «Вертолеты России» и «Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация».                    Все участники *с нетерпением ждут* российских воздушных асов, которые уже пообещали продемонстрировать свой коронный номер «кубинский бриллиант». Авиасалон пройдет с 16 по 19 ноября.
> 
> 
> Предыстория... 
> 
> *Иран сорвал* выступление знаменитых "Русских витязей" в Бахрейне, не выдав разрешение на полет через свое воздушное пространство. Об этом сообщил источник в российском посольстве в Бахрейне.
> ...



" МОСКВА, 15 ноября. /ТАСС/. Аавиационная группа высшего пилотажа "Русские Витязи" Воздушно-космических сил РФ впервые примет участие в международном авиасалоне Iran Air Show 2016 в Иране, сообщает пресс-служба Минобороны РФ.

"В настоящий момент летный состав начал перелет на остров Киш, где будет проходить авиасалон. Во время перебазирования запланированы две промежуточные посадки", - сообщили в российском военном ведомстве.

На авиасалоне летчики ВКС покажут высший пилотаж на четырех самолетах Су-27, а также парный и одиночный пилотаж. Российские экипажи будут выступать каждый день в течение всей выставки. Авиасалон Iran Air Show 2016 пройдет с 16 по 19 ноября."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Авиагруппа "Русские Витязи" впервые примет участие в авиасалоне в Иране

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;142898]" МОСКВА, 15 ноября. /ТАСС/. Аавиационная группа высшего пилотажа "Русские Витязи" Воздушно-космических сил РФ впервые примет участие в международном авиасалоне Iran Air Show 2016 в Иране, сообщает пресс-служба Минобороны РФ.

Сегодня состоялось выступление на открытии.                                                                                                                                                                                Поспели вовремя... :Smile:

----------


## KURYER

> Сегодня состоялось выступление на открытии.                                                                                                                                                                                Поспели вовремя...


А вот и фото:

----------


## Avia M

> А вот и фото:


Министр обороны Ирана (слева)... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

> Авиагруппа высшего пилотажа «Стрижи» примет участие в акции «Служба по контракту в Вооруженных Силах — твой выбор!» в Крыму


Керчь, 19 ноября. "Новый Крым". Из-за тумана "Стрижи" не смогли даже отрепетировать свое выступление, это сразу поставило авиашоу под угрозу. 
В 14:00 выступление должно было начаться, однако организаторы мероприятия вынуждены были перенести его на 15:00, а чуть позже вообще отменить вылет летчиков из-за усиления ветра. 

Симферополь | "Стрижи" не смогли выступить в Керчи - БезФормата.Ru - Новости

----------


## Avia M

25.11.2016 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей вертолетов авиационной базы армейской авиации 11 армии ВВС и ПВО (24-25 ноября, г.Хабаровск).

25.11.2016 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей вертолетов авиационной базы армейской авиации 11 армии ВВС и ПВО (24-25 ноября, г.Хабаровск). : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## KURYER

Русские Витязи завершили своё выступление в Иране:

----------


## Avia M

Больше салонов хороших и разных...


Торгово-промышленная палата (ТПП) РФ и Хабаровский край планируют провести первый Дальневосточный международный авиасалон в Комсомольске-на-Амуре в 2018 году, говорится в сообщении ТПП. Об этом пишет Прайм.

"Президент ТПП РФ Сергей Катырин и губернатор Хабаровского края Вячеслав Шпорт подписали "дорожную карту" подготовительных мероприятий по организации первого Дальневосточного международного авиасалона в Комсомольске-на-Амуре в 2018 году", - говорится в сообщении.

Предполагается, что салоном заинтересуются прежде всего Китай, Индия, Япония, Вьетнам, Малайзия, Южная Америка.

По мнению главы ТПП, авиасалон должен стать регулярным. Такое мероприятие, напомнил Катырин, это не только презентация самолетов, но и комплектующих изделий, сопутствующих товаров для авиации. Отмечается, что "дорожная карта" авиасалона была подготовлена с привлечением экспертов Международного авиакосмического салона (МАКС).

"В регионе есть необходимые экономические условия, есть хорошая техническая и интеллектуальная база. Салон – это же отличная возможность привлечь инвесторов, развить производственную кооперацию авиастроительной отрасли на международном уровне", - приводятся слова губернатора Хабаровского края Вячеслава Шпорта.

Салон будет представлять не только военную и гражданскую авиатехнику, но и малую авиацию, которая бурно развивается и весьма перспективна, в частности, на дальневосточных территориях, отметил губернатор.

----------


## Avia M

30.11.2016 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты с выполнением воздушных боев экипажей истребителей Су-35С и истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 авиационного полка 11 армии ВВС и ПВО ВВО (30 ноября, аэродром «Центральная угловая», Приморский край).

30.11.2016 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты с выполнением воздушных боев экипажей истребителей Су-35С и истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 авиационного полка 11 армии ВВС и ПВО ВВО (30 ноября, аэродром «Центральная угловая», Приморский край) : Министерст

02.12.2016 - Командирские полеты на самолетах Як-130 командного состава учебной авиабазы Краснодарского высшего военного авиационного училища летчиков (2 декабря, г.Армавир, Краснодарский край)

http://function.mil.ru/for_media/eve...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## Avia M

06.12.2016 - Командирские полеты на истребителях Су-27 и бомбардировщиках Су-24 командного состава 72-й авиабазы морской авиации Балтийского флота (6 декабря, г.Черняховск, Калининградская обл.).

06.12.2016 - Командирские полеты на истребителях Су-27 и бомбардировщиках Су-24 командного состава 72-й авиабазы морской авиации Балтийского флота (6 декабря, г.Черняховск, Калининградская обл.). : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

06.12.2016 - 07.12.2016 - Командирские полеты на вертолетах Ми-28Н, Ми-35 командного состава полка армейской авиации 6 А ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа (6-7 декабря, аэродром «Пушкин», Ленинградская обл.).

http://function.mil.ru/for_media/eve...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## OKA

" 16.12.2016 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей вертолетов авиационной базы армейской авиации 4 Командования ВВС и ПВО (16 декабря, г.Буденовск, Ставропольский край).

Представителям СМИ будет продемонстрировано:

    выполнение полетов экипажами вертолетов армейской авиации: проведение работ инженерно-техническим составом авиабазы по подготовке вертолетов (Ми-35М, Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор») к  вылету, взлёт и посадка вертолетов на аэродром, отработка во время полетов летным составом действий в случае отказа авиационной техники, при скрытном перемещении в условиях радиоэлектронного подавления, вопросов доставки боеприпасов и различных грузов военного назначения, выполнение элементов пилотажа на малых и предельно малых высотах.

Контактное лицо: офицер отдела информационного обеспечения пресс-службы Южного военного округа Кузьмин Дмитрий Владимирович.тлф... "


16.12.2016 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей вертолетов авиационной базы армейской авиации 4 Командования ВВС и ПВО (16 декабря, г.Буденовск, Ставропольский край). : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 18 янв — РИА Новости. Сроки проведения международного авиационно-космического салона МАКС-2017 перенесут на 18-23 июля из-за выставки "Армия-2017"...
https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20170118/1485920274.html

МО одерживает очередную "победу".

----------


## Avia M

Краснодар. 2017 23 февраля.

 23 февраля будет проходить  акция  «Служба по контракту - твой выбор», посвященная в том числе прославленному летчику, генерал-майору авиации, участнику Великой Отечественной войны Герою Советского Союза  Николаю Жугану. 
В этом году ветеран отметит свое 100-летие. В честь Дня защитника Отечества  жители и гости города будут свидетелями выступления  лучших пилотажных групп на аэродроме «Краснодар Центральный». Семь главных событий февраля - Краснодарские известия

----------


## Avia M

*01.02.2017 - 02.02.2017* 
 Летно-тактическое учение с экипажами истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 с применением авиационных средств поражения (эродром «Бутурлиновка», Воронежская обл.)
Представителям СМИ будут продемонстрированы основные этапы учения с авиационным полком 6 А ВВС и ПВО в ходе которого экипажи самолетов Су-34 совершат учебно-тренировочные полеты с элементами воздушного боя, выполнят практическое бомбометание по наземным целям, имитирующим колонны боевой техники, живую силу и самолеты на аэродроме. Стрельба будет вестись фугасными авиационными бомбами ФАБ-500 и  неуправляемыми авиационными ракетами С-8.

*02.02.2017 - 03.02.2017* - Поступление нового модернизированного самолета дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления А-50У в Центр боевого применения и переучивания летного состава (авиационного персонала военно-транспортной авиации) (г.Иваново)
Представители СМИ приглашаются на церемонию передачи самолета А-50У летному экипажу Центра боевого применения и переучивания летного состава (авиационного персонала военно-транспортной авиации). Журналистам будет продемострирована проверка инженерно-техническим составом готовности всех агрегатов и механизмов нового самолета к эксплуатации, подготовка  самолета  к  вылету, взлет и посадка на аэродром.

02.02.2017 - Поступление нового модернизированного самолета дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления А-50У в Центр боевого применения и переучивания летного состава (авиационного персонала военно-транспортной авиации) (г.Иваново) : Министе

----------


## Fencer

Воздушно-космические силы проведут масштабную акцию в День защитника Отечества в Краснодаре : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## KURYER

На сайте СТРИЖЕЙ:



> Авиационные группы высшего пилотажа «Стрижи» и «Русские Витязи» продолжают тренировочные полёты в рамках подготовки к визитам в Малайзию (*LIMA-2017*, АГВП «Русские Витязи») и выступлению в Краснодаре (акция МО РФ «Служба по контракту – твой выбор!», АГВП «Стрижи»).


Су-30СМ будут участвовать или на старых машинах ?

ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Avia M

> На сайте СТРИЖЕЙ:
> 
> Су-30СМ будут участвовать или на старых машинах ?
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


Если да, то на новых...

----------


## KURYER

> Краснодар. 2017 23 февраля.
> 
>  23 февраля будет проходить  акция  «Служба по контракту - твой выбор», посвященная в том числе прославленному летчику, генерал-майору авиации, участнику Великой Отечественной войны Герою Советского Союза  Николаю Жугану. 
> В этом году ветеран отметит свое 100-летие. В честь Дня защитника Отечества  жители и гости города будут свидетелями выступления  лучших пилотажных групп на аэродроме «Краснодар Центральный». Семь главных событий февраля - Краснодарские известия


Вот фото от А. Шакуна:

----------


## Avia M

Краснодар. Постфактум. https://youtu.be/vrvh4rPha80

----------


## OKA

> На сайте СТРИЖЕЙ:
> 
> Су-30СМ будут участвовать или на старых машинах ?
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК



"МОСКВА, 28 февраля. /ТАСС/. Авиагруппа высшего пилотажа "Русские витязи" выступит на авиасалоне "Лима-2017", который пройдет с 21 по 25 марта в Малайзии. Об этом журналистам сообщил главком ВКС РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.

"Сейчас готовим "Русских витязей" на Су-30СМ, они уже прошли весь курс подготовки, в полном объеме освоили высший пилотаж. Далее зачетные полеты и первое выступление на новых машинах за границей - в Малайзии, на авиасалоне "Лима-2017", - сказал он.

"Русские витязи" совершат перелет в Малайзию на самолетах авиагруппы и покажут на выставке высший пилотаж, в том числе элементы с использованием сверхманевренности Су-30СМ.

"На выставке они выступят четверкой", - уточнил Бондарев.

Авиационная группа высшего пилотажа "Русские витязи", сформированная в 1991 году, на протяжении 25 лет летала на истребителях Су-27. Осенью 2016 года группа была полностью укомплектована новыми сверхманевренными Су-30СМ, а с 1 декабря начала тренировочные полеты на новом типе машин."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Авиагруппа "Русские витязи" в марте выступит на выставке в Малайзии

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;147007]

"Сейчас готовим "Русских витязей" на Су-30СМ, они уже прошли весь курс подготовки, в полном объеме освоили высший пилотаж. Далее зачетные полеты и первое выступление на новых машинах за границей - в Малайзии, на авиасалоне "Лима-2017", - сказал он.


На данный момент, программа "дошлифовывается", в том числе с элементами сверхманёвренности...

----------


## Avia M

> На сайте СТРИЖЕЙ:
> 
> Су-30СМ будут участвовать или на старых машинах ?
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


Вероятно организаторы ждут на "старых"... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

09.03.2017 - 10.03.2017 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты с выполнением воздушных боев экипажей истребителей Су-35С авиационного полка 11 армии ВВС и ПВО ВВО (аэродром «Центральная угловая», Приморский край)
09.03.2017 - Учебно-тренировочные полеты с выполнением воздушных боев экипажей истребителей Су-35С авиационного полка 11 армии ВВС и ПВО ВВО (аэродром «Центральная угловая», Приморский край) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

"Северная Пальмира".

В День Победы над Дворцовой площадью пройдут вертолеты Ми-8, Ми-26, Ми-35, Ми-28Н, Ка-52, истребители Су-27, МиГ-29СМТ, МиГ-31БМ, Су-35, Су-34, транспортные самолеты Ан-12, Ан-26 и Ту-134 – более 40 единиц.
Тренировки парада на Дворцовой площади пройдут 25, 27 апреля, 3 и 5 мая. Генеральная репетиция пройдет 7 мая.
Впервые оперативно-тактическая и армейская авиация ЗВО примет участие в военном параде в Санкт-Петербурге : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

LIMA 2017. https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...01838-vsw1.htm

----------


## OKA

> LIMA 2017. https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...01838-vsw1.htm


Твиты из Лимы от И.Коротченко :

 

https://twitter.com/i_korotchenko

----------


## Avia M

"Смоленск-Северный". 25 марта. На аэродроме «Смоленск-Северный» устроят авиашоу и показ военной техники (видео)

http://1-smol.ru/24532-na-aerodrome-...jdet-aviashou/

----------


## Avia M

Постфактум. Смоленск. https://youtu.be/057-WcmhoOY

----------


## Avia M

Празднование 25-и летия пилотажной группы* «Беркуты»* состоится *3 июня 2017* года на базе 344 Центра боевого применения и переучивания летного состава (авиационного персонала армейской авиации) в г. *Торжок*.

https://vk.com/berkutyaerobaticteam

----------


## Avia M

ЛИПЕЦК, 13 апреля. /ТАСС/. Авиационная часть Парада Победы в Москве 9 мая будет представлена 17 вертолетами и 55 самолетами, в том числе стратегическими ракетоносцами Ту-160 и Ту-95МС, сообщил ТАСС представитель пресс-службы Минобороны Артем Шерстюков.
"Всего в военном Параде Победы примут участие 72 экипажа, из них 17 вертолетов и 55 самолетов - стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160, Ту-95МС, дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М3, самолеты-заправщики Ил-78, военно-транспортные самолеты Ан-124, Ил-76МД, истребители Су-35С, Су-30СМ, Су-27, МиГ-29, МиГ-31БМ, фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-34, Су-24М, штурмовики Су-25, учебно-боевые самолеты Як-130", - сказал собеседник агентства.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
В Параде Победы в Москве примут участие 17 вертолетов и 55 самолетов - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

P.S. СМТ отсутствуют.

----------


## Djoker

> P.S. СМТ отсутствуют.


СМТ в Петербурге

----------


## Avia M

9 апреля 2017 г.  Военная авиация Центрального военного округа примет участие в Парадах Победы 9 мая в Екатеринбурге, Новосибирске, Красноярске и Самаре, сообщает КоммерсантЪ со ссылкой на помощника командующего войсками округа полковника Ярослава Рощупкина.

Вертолеты пролетят над городами на высоте 150-200 м, самолеты – на высоте 300-450 м. Каждые сорок секунд в небе будут сменяться воздушные шеренги.

Напомним, участие военной воздушной техники в самарском Параде Победы является традицией. В прошлом году над площадью им. Куйбышева пролетела не только современная техника – самолеты и вертолеты, но и самолет времен Великой Отечественной войны По-2.

----------


## Fencer

Авиационная часть парада над красной площадью 9 мая

----------


## Avia M

> Авиационная часть парада над красной площадью 9 мая


Липецк, Кубинка - в изображении несоответствие типам... Ответственный товарищ, мог бы в инете посмотреть силуэты.

----------


## Fencer

> Липецк, Кубинка - в изображении несоответствие типам... Ответственный товарищ, мог бы в инете посмотреть силуэты.


И название пилотажной группы "СтрижЫ"...

----------


## Avia M

> И название пилотажной группы "СтрижЫ"...


Безусловно это "высший пилотаж" от МО!
На этом фоне Су-25МБ меркнет...
И новый тип самолётов...

----------


## L39aero

твоя моя не понимать; и возглавляет парад ТОТ-160

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Липецк, Кубинка - в изображении несоответствие типам... Ответственный товарищ, мог бы в инете посмотреть силуэты.


Наверняка ответственным товарищем назначили какого-нибудь срочника.

----------


## Avia M

> Наверняка ответственным товарищем назначили какого-нибудь срочника.


Коли off, выскажусь. Я тоже был когда-то срочником, при том соблюдал правила русского языка... Посему, это не оправдывает безграмотность на официальном рупоре МО!

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Коли off, выскажусь. Я тоже был когда-то срочником, при том соблюдал правила русского языка... Посему, это не оправдывает безграмотность на официальном рупоре МО!


Солдат-призывников хотя бы с элементарным образованием в армии исчезающе мало. Но умение грамотно сложить два слова ценится выше всех других качеств.  :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

Су-25МБ - Су-25 Может Быть  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> СМТ в Петербурге


СМТ и другие...  

https://youtu.be/yef_qjggx7k

----------


## Avia M

24 июня на военной авиабазе «Сокол» пройдет восьмой авиационный фестиваль «Крылья Пармы».

В субботу 24 июня на военной авиабазе «Сокол» (авиаполк 888503) в восьмой раз состоится авиационный фестиваль «Крылья Пармы». Это единственный день в году, когда любой желающий может приехать на военную авиабазу.

Почетным гостем «Крыльев Пармы» в этом году станет заслуженный летчик-испытатель, Герой России Игорь Вотинцев.

Пилотажная программа авиашоу состоит в этом году из участников г. Перми и соседних регионов. Уфимский авиацентр принимает участие в составе 4 самолетов – два самолета Savanna, Aeropract, Roland.

«Крылья Пармы» 2017

В 2017 году в Самарской области в рамках празднования Дня Победы  по инициативе и личной поддержке Губернатора Самарской области Николая Меркушкина состоятся грандиозные авиационные выступления с участием легендарной пилотажной группы «Русь», сообщает пресс-служба правительства Самарской области.

«Авиационные выступления пройдут 9 мая сразу в двух муниципальных образованиях Самарской области: в  городе Тольятти и в Кинельском районе. В Тольятти в парковом комплексе истории техники имени К.Г.Сахарова с 12.00 начнется торжественное мероприятие, посвященное праздничному событию. Для участников мероприятия будет организована работа тематических интерактивных площадок для взрослых и детей, парад техники, концертная программа лучших творческих коллективов Тольятти», - отметили в пресс-службе.

https://www.aex.ru/news/2017/5/2/169236/

----------


## OKA

"В Хабаровске 9 мая впервые пройдет патриотическая акция "Бессмертная эскадрилья". Ее инициаторами выступила региональная Федерация самолетного спорта при поддержке министерства культуры края. Об этом РИА "27 Регион" сообщили в пресс-службе Губернатора и Правительства Хабаровского края.



Право принять участие в акции получат призеры открытого кубка Федерации самолётного спорта края, посвященного 72-й годовщине Победы в Великой Отечественной войне, который пройдет в Хабаровске 6 мая на аэродроме «Калинка».

По задумке организаторов, 9 мая с 13.00 до 14.00 "Бессмертная эскадрилья" из восьми самолетов пролетит вдоль береговой линии от арены "Ерофей" до моста и обратно. Возглавлять ее будет двукратный абсолютный чемпион мира по высшему пилотажу, чемпион России по высшему пилотажу, заслуженный мастер спорта РФ Владимир Котельников.

На борту каждого самолета планируется разместить фотографии военных лётчиков, родившихся, работавших или служивших в Хабаровском крае. Их сбором в настоящее время занимаются специалисты. Свои предложения можно направить по электронной почте: xkp2003@mail.ru.

Главной смотровой площадкой для зрителей станет центральная набережная Хабаровска. "

"Бессмертная эскадрилья" впервые пролетит в небе над Хабаровском - 27R.Ru - РИА «27 Регион»

----------


## andrew_78

Расчет воздушной части в Москве.
Су-30СМ2
9

Су-34
8

Су-25БМ/УБ
6

Ми-8АМТШ
4

Ка-52
4

Ми-28
4

Ми-35
4

Ту-22М3
4

Су-24М
4

МиГ-31БМ
4

МиГ-29
4

Як-130
4

Ил-76МД
3

Ту-95МС
3

Су-35С
2

Ту-160
2

Ми-26
1

Ан-124-100
1

Ил-78М
1

Итого
72

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Су-30СМ2


Очепятка...

----------


## Avia M

> Расчет воздушной части в Москве


Отбой. СМУ...

----------


## Avia M

10 мая 2017 г., AEX.RU –  Организационный комитет по подготовке и проведению XIII Международного авиационно-космического салона МАКС-2017 3 мая провёл первое заседание. 
Традиционно Министерство обороны России примет участие в МАКС-2017. В Летной программе МАКС-2017 будут принимать участие три авиационные группы высшего пилотажа: "Русские Витязи", "Стрижи", "Соколы России", а 18 летательных аппаратов (ЛА)  ВКС России планирует представить на статической экспозиции. В лётном показе авиационных групп высшего пилотажа, помимо трех групп ВКС России,  примут участие следующие группы: "Русь", "Первый полёт", Baltic Bees (Латвия) и другие. Ведутся переговоры с представителями ВВС ОАЭ по участию пилотажной группы «Аль Фурсан». По поступившим на сегодня заявкам, количество ЛА, принимающих участие в МАКС-2017, составляет: на статической экспозиции – 92, а в Летной программе - 72. Отдельным разделом демонстрационной программы станет «Историческая экспозиция», включающая 21 воздушное судно.
https://www.aex.ru/news/2017/5/10/169403/

----------


## An-Z

3 июня на аэродроме Пушкин состоится празднование 75-летия 6 армии ВВС и ПВО, готовьтесь))

----------


## Avia M

> Празднование 25-и летия пилотажной группы* «Беркуты»* состоится *3 июня 2017* года на базе 344 Центра боевого применения и переучивания летного состава (авиационного персонала армейской авиации) в г. *Торжок*.
> 
> https://vk.com/berkutyaerobaticteam


Мероприятие перенесено на 10 июня. (Причина выше...)

----------


## Fencer

"Ждем всех желающих на ДОД-2017 27-ого мая в Мигалово!" ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Fencer

"20 мая на этой площадке День открытых Дверей. Кому интересно, приходите." ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## KAV

> 3 июня на аэродроме Пушкин состоится празднование 75-летия 6 армии ВВС и ПВО, готовьтесь))


Июня? А не июля? Его вроде бы на июль перенесли, из-за ПМЭФ и Кубка конфедераций...

----------


## Fencer

Тамбов стал одним из 8 городов, где состоится авиашоу - Новости - vtambove.ru

----------


## Fencer

Празднование юбилея пилотажной группы «Беркуты» переносится https://tvernews.ru/news/221324/

----------


## Fencer

В небе над Воронежем пролетит авиационная группа российских ВКС

----------


## Avia M

Авиационная группа высшего пилотажа "Соколы России" 20 мая покажет маневренный воздушный бой на истребителях Су-30 в ходе выступления над станицей Бриньковской в Краснодарском крае, сообщает Интерфакс-АВН со ссылкой на источник в Минобороны России. 

По данным ведомства, выступление липецких воздушных асов приурочено к 75-летию первого полета отечественного самолета Би-1 с жидкостным реактивным двигателем. Полет самолета Би-1 в мае 1942 года выполнил капитан Григорий Бахчиванджи - уроженец станицы Бриньковской.

----------


## Avia M

Коммерческая выгода. МАКСу ответить похоже нечем...

Группы высшего пилотажа из Китая, Индии, Турции и Швейцарии приглашены для участия в демонстрационной программе выставки-форума "Армия-2017" в подмосковной Кубинке. В этом году там впервые будет организован расширенный кластер боевой авиации. На его площадке покажут современные российские боевые самолеты и вертолеты, а на аэродроме Кубинка - пилотажные возможности техники. По мнению экспертов, приглашение иностранных пилотажников сделает этот показ не только более зрелищным, но и коммерчески выгодным для Минобороны.

Как рассказали "Известиям" в Минобороны, "Армия-2017" станет самой большой по количеству экспонентов и масштабу динамического показа техники и вооружений. Для участия отобрано 550 единиц вооружений, военной и специальной техники. Специальными гостями форума станут четыре пилотажные группы: китайская The August 1st or 81st Aerobatics Team, индийская Surya Kiran, турецкая Turkish Stars и швейцарская Patrouille Suisse.

https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2017/05/16/444789.html

----------


## Fencer

Аэродром Тверь (Мигалово)

----------


## AC

> 3 июня на аэродроме Пушкин состоится празднование 75-летия 6 армии ВВС и ПВО, готовьтесь))


Так 3 июня или 4 июня*???*
В Санкт-Петербурге пройдет воздушный парад, посвященный 75-й годовщине образования 6-й армии ВВС и ПВО : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации
+
http://www.fontanka.ru/2017/05/23/033/

----------


## OKA

> Так 3 июня или 4 июня*???*
> В Санкт-Петербурге пройдет воздушный парад, посвященный 75-й годовщине образования 6-й армии ВВС и ПВО : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации
> +
> В Петербурге пройдет воздушный парад с истребителями и ударными вертолетами - Город - Новости Санкт-Петербурга - Фонтанка.Ру


Пишут 4, а там х.з.)) Может как с 9 мая... А может и 3 что-то будет, без публики...

"В честь празднования 75-й годовщины со Дня образования 6-й армии ВВС и ПВО на военном аэродроме Пушкин состоится воздушный парад экипажей оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации.

В воздушном показе примут участие наиболее опытные экипажи вертолетов Ми-24, Ка-52, истребителей МиГ-31БМ и истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34.

В настоящее время пилоты приступили к учебно-тренировочным полетам, которые проходят вблизи аэродромов постоянного базирования. Экипажи отрабатывают групповую слетанность, выстраиваясь пеленгом с интервалом и дистанцией между самолетами в 20 и 40 м соответственно.

Также на рулежных дорожках аэродрома Пушкин для наземного показа выстроят самолеты  МиГ-31, Су-34, МиГ-29СМТ; Су-35, Су-27СМ, Су-24мр, Ан-12БК, Ан-72,  Ан-26, вертолеты Ми-24П, Ми-8МТПР, Ка-52, Ми-26Т, Ми-28, Ми-8МТВ-5, Ми-35М.

Кроме того, для всех желающих будет работать полевая кухня, а музыкальное сопровождение праздничных мероприятий обеспечит Ансамбль песни и пляски Западного военного округа.

Всего в праздничных мероприятиях в Санкт-Петербурге будут задействованы свыше 30 самолетов и вертолетов объединения ВВС и ПВО. 

Стартуют торжественные мероприятия 4 июня. Вход на аэродром свободный.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

Новость подробно : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

65-летие бурно обсуждалось))

Авиационный праздник в Пушкине

Если 4-го публичный показ, лучше проявиться пораньше, до наплыва любителей кашку пожрать на аэродроме)) 

В 2007 к полудню народу было не протолкнуться))

----------


## Avia M

> МАКСу ответить похоже нечем...



ОАО "Авиасалон", официальный устроитель XIII Международного авиационно-космического салона МАКС-2017, по итогам переговоров с командованием пилотажной группы Военно-воздушных сил Объединенных Арабских Эмиратов Fursan Al Emarat (Al Fursan) подписало протокол об участии Al Fursan в летной программе авиасалона.

"Для нас большая честь выступать на МАКС-2017 наряду с легендарными российскими пилотажными группами "Русские витязи" и "Стрижи", - прокомментировал итоги переговоров командир группы, полковник Алобаидли Нассер.
https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2017/05/25/448005.html

----------


## An-Z

3-го на аэродроме будут праздновать лица причастные и к ним приравненые))

----------


## Avia M

Ярославль 27 мая. Постфактум.

Министерство обороны РФ поздравило ярославцев с Днем города выступлением пилотажной группы «Русские витязи». 
Тяжелые истребители появились в небе над Стрелкой, где собрались тысячи горожан, в 12.30. Многие переживали, что выступление не состоится, из-за облачной погоды. Однако самые лучшие в мире пилоты все-таки продемонстрировали свое мастерство. 

"Русские витязи" в Ярославле 27 мая 2017 | Новости Ярославля

----------


## fotograf

"В честь празднования 75-й годовщины со Дня образования 6-й армии ВВС и ПВО на военном аэродроме Пушкин состоится воздушный парад экипажей оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации.

В воздушном показе примут участие наиболее опытные экипажи вертолетов Ми-24, Ка-52, истребителей МиГ-31БМ и истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34.

В настоящее время пилоты приступили к учебно-тренировочным полетам, которые проходят вблизи аэродромов постоянного базирования. Экипажи отрабатывают групповую слетанность, выстраиваясь пеленгом с интервалом и дистанцией между самолетами в 20 и 40 м соответственно.

Также на рулежных дорожках аэродрома Пушкин для наземного показа выстроят самолеты  МиГ-31, Су-34, МиГ-29СМТ; Су-35, Су-27СМ, Су-24мр, Ан-12БК, Ан-72,  Ан-26, вертолеты Ми-24П, Ми-8МТПР, Ка-52, Ми-26Т, Ми-28, Ми-8МТВ-5, Ми-35М.

Кроме того, для всех желающих будет работать полевая кухня, а музыкальное сопровождение праздничных мероприятий обеспечит Ансамбль песни и пляски Западного военного округа.

Всего в праздничных мероприятиях в Санкт-Петербурге будут задействованы свыше 30 самолетов и вертолетов объединения ВВС и ПВО. 

Стартуют торжественные мероприятия 4 июня. Вход на аэродром свободный.

репетиционные пролёты четвёрок миг 31 и су 34 были сегодня в 10.40 и в 14.40,вероятно в это же время будут два пролёта 4 июня.

----------


## Avia M

Череповец 3 июня.

«Соколы России» прилетят в Череповец. Авиа-шоу станет подарком для горожан на День России. Это часть акции Министерства обороны «Военная служба по контракту в Вооруженных Силах Российской Федерации – Твой выбор!».

Медиа-центр:

----------


## Avia M

> Группы высшего пилотажа из Китая, Индии, Турции и Швейцарии приглашены для участия в демонстрационной программе выставки-форума "Армия-2017" в подмосковной Кубинке.


Швейцария знатный партнёр. Видимо в МО считают, что текущая ситуация изменилась...

МОСКВА, 2014. 12 авг — РИА Новости. Минобороны Швейцарии отказало российской пилотажной группе "Русские Витязи" в участии в авиашоу AIR14, которое должно состояться 30-31 августа и 6-7 сентября в городе Пайерн. В официальном заявлении ведомства говорится, что такое решение было принято после консультаций с МИД Швейцарии.
"Поддерживать контакты важно и в кризисные времена. Однако военные контакты имеют особый характер, и в текущей ситуации следует проявлять сдержанность", — заявили в минобороны страны. В связи с этим Швейцария сочла участие "Русских Витязей" в авиашоу "неуместным в данный момент".

https://ria.ru/world/20140812/1019774612.html

----------


## Avia M

Минск. 29 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Авиация Западного военного округа России примет участие в воздушной части парада по случаю Дня Независимости Белоруссии 3 июля в Минске, сообщил министр обороны республики Андрей Равков в понедельник.
       "Гостями парада станут представители Западного военного округа России. На вертолетах Ка-52, самолетах Су-27 и Су-34 они войдут в состав воздушного эшелона"
http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=452456

----------


## OKA

"Светлана Капанина вчера на аэродроме Дождевик,Пушкин :))

P.S.Ещё добавлю приятную новость, 4 июня на мероприятии ожидается выступление Николая Анисимова :))))) "

 

Авиашоу в Пушкине - Страница 12

----------


## OKA

"Авиационный полигон Погоново на территории Западного военного округа в Воронежской области готов к началу проведения всеармейского этапа соревнований летчиков «Авиадартс-2017».

Состязания начнутся 14 июня и продлятся до 27 июня. На отборочном этапе будут отобраны лучшие пилоты, которые представят Россию на авиационном конкурсе в рамках Международных армейских игр, которые пройдут на этот раз в Китайской Народной Республике.

На полигоне оборудованы новые мишенные поля, которые обозначают колонны бронетехники, объекты для сброса бомб, стрельбы из пушек и неуправляемых авиационных ракет (НАР).

Для обеспечения пожарной безопасности на полигоне завершена очистка территории и опашка. Также установлены макеты самолетов, имитирующие аэродромы противника.

Для того, чтобы зрители и судьи могли объективно оценить происходящее в небе и на земле, на специальные мониторы и большие экраны будут вестись трансляция состязаний, выводиться  данные с беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БЛА).

В соревнованиях примут участие более 60 экипажей оперативно-тактической, дальней, военно-транспортной и армейской авиации соединений ВКС, а также 10 экипажей Западного военного округа на самолетах Миг-29СМТ, СУ-34, СУ-35 и вертолетах Ми-8 и Ми-24.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

Авиационный полигон Погоново в Воронежской области досрочно подготовлен к проведению Всеармейского конкурса «Авиадартс-2017» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

> Тамбов стал одним из 8 городов, где состоится авиашоу - Новости - vtambove.ru


"Соколы России"! 

https://vk.com/avia_tmb?z=album2726201_244881363

----------


## Fencer

Споттинг 06 июня 2017 года с 03.00 до 11.00 часов.

----------


## Fencer

Водно-воздушное шоу состоится над акваторией Амура в дни празднования юбилея города Юности | Новости Комсомольска-на-Амуре

----------


## Avia M

4 июня. Парк "Патриот" планируются "Стрижи"...

----------


## Avia M

Знаменитая пилотажная группа "Русь" Вяземского учебного авиационного центра (УАЦ) ДОСААФ России отметит 30-летний юбилей красочным авиационным шоу, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в четверг директор Вяземского УАЦ Анатолий Марунько.

"В субботу, *3 июня*, в честь юбилея со дня образования нашей пилотажной группы "Русь" мы продемонстрируем летное мастерство в категории высшего пилотажа в небе над Вязьмой. Многочисленные зрители, в том числе и летчики-ветераны, увидят настоящее авиашоу, которое продемонстрируют наши пилоты на учебных реактивных самолетах Л-39 в фирменной черно-желтой раскраске", - сказал А.Марунько, который является ведущим в пилотажной группе "Русь".


https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2017/06/01/450625.html

----------


## Avia M

> "Соколы России"! Вложение 79091


Теперь "Хотиловские"?... :Confused:   №10, 54, 11, 18.

https://youtu.be/4s7wGflHjWU

----------


## Avia M

> 4 июня. Парк "Патриот" планируются "Стрижи"...


КУБИНКА, 4 июня. /ТАСС/. Авиационная группа высшего пилотажа "Стрижи" выступила на открытии I чемпионата мира по практической стрельбе из карабина в подмосковном парке "Патриот". Воздушные асы показали групповой высший пилотаж в составе шести легких истребителей МиГ-29, сообщили в Минобороны РФ.
Легкая облачность над парком не помешала успешному выступлению авиагруппы. "Стрижи" показали пилотажные порядки "Стрела", "Пирамида", "Пеленг" и "Звезда" на высоте 200 метров и скорости 600 км/ч.
Одиночный пилотаж после эффектного роспуска группы показал командир "Стрижей" Сергей Осяйкин.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Авиагруппа «Стрижи» открыла I чемпионат мира по практической стрельбе в Кубинке - Спорт - ТАСС

----------


## Fencer

"Информация по празднованию 25-летия пилотажнойгруппы «Беркуты».
Праздник пройдёт 10 июня в 344 ЦБП в Торжке по адресу: ул. Энгельса, в/ч 45095 Координаты КПП: 57.057452, 35.010956 
День открытых дверей начнётся в 9:30 торжественным построением личного состава. Дальше в плане праздника торжественный митинг и возложение цветов на Аллее Памяти. С 10:30 — посещение музея вертолетов,наземный показ авиационной техники, концерт. В 12:00 начнётся воздушный показ: выступление пилотажных групп «Беркуты», «Стрижи» и «Русские витязи», групповой и одиночный пилотаж вертолётов, демонстрация высадки десанта.

Реально так и будет, кроме построения. Ворота для пешеходов будут открыты с 9.00, стоянка дляавтомобилей вдоль дороги (Энгельса)" https://aviaforum.ru/threads/morskaj...3331/page-2284

----------


## OKA

Ле-Бурже 2017. 

Hачало : понедельник, 19 июня

Окончание : воскресенье, 25 июня

----------


## Avia M

12 августа Липецк. По неподтверждённым данным некое масштабное мероприятие....

----------


## Avia M

> Знаменитая пилотажная группа "Русь" Вяземского учебного авиационного центра (УАЦ) ДОСААФ России отметит 30-летний юбилей красочным авиационным шоу


8 июня 2017 г., AEX.RU –  На днях знаменитая пилотажная группа "Русь" Вяземского учебного авиационного центра (УАЦ) ДОСААФ России отметила 30-летний юбилей красочным авиационным шоу. Об этом сообщает Минобороны РФ.

«В честь юбилея со дня образования нашей пилотажной группы "Русь" мы продемонстрировали летное мастерство в категории высшего пилотажа в небе над Вязьмой», - сказал директор Вяземского УАЦ Анатолий Марунько, который является ведущим в пилотажной группе "Русь".

https://www.aex.ru/news/2017/6/8/170743/

----------


## MAX

А кто-нибудь вчера, 10.06.2017, не присутствовал в Торжке, случайно?
Там был день открытых дверей. Отмечали очередной юбилей Беркутов. Должны были летать Витязи, Стрижи, Беркуты и вертолеты центра.
Может кто посетил мероприятие. Интересно фотки глянуть.
Спасибо!

----------


## strelec

> А кто-нибудь вчера, 10.06.2017, не присутствовал в Торжке, случайно?
> Там был день открытых дверей. Отмечали очередной юбилей Беркутов. Должны были летать Витязи, Стрижи, Беркуты и вертолеты центра.
> Может кто посетил мероприятие. Интересно фотки глянуть.
> Спасибо!


Мы тут на местном форуме выложили не много... Если интересно Боровичи - форум • Просмотр темы - Вертолёты и самолёты над Боровичами

----------


## pita

> А кто-нибудь вчера, 10.06.2017, не присутствовал в Торжке, случайно?
> Там был день открытых дверей. Отмечали очередной юбилей Беркутов. Должны были летать Витязи, Стрижи, Беркуты и вертолеты центра.
> Может кто посетил мероприятие. Интересно фотки глянуть.
> Спасибо!


https://russianplanes.net/id211121

не могу не поворчать,хоть и 25 лет-что арктический вертолёт делает  не в Арктике,чтобы таксовать между Кубинкой и Торжком подошли бы и другие машины ,без двух керосиновых отопителей КО-50.

----------


## Avia M

В субботу для горожан над Погоново пройдет авиамикс - 2,5-часовое шоу с участием самолетов и вертолетов боевой авиации. Пилоты покажут как красивый пилотаж, так и боевые возможности своих машин: пуски ракет, бомбометание и стрельбу из авиационных пушек. Прилетят на шоу и новейшие истребители пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА).

https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2017/06/14/454533.html

----------


## Avia M

1.06.2017 - 24.06.2017 - Финальный этап Всеармейского конкурса по воздушной выучке летных экипажей «Авиадартс-2017» (аэродром «Балтимор», полигон «Погоново», Воронежская обл.)
Кульминацией всех мероприятий станет выступление пилотажных групп ВКС «Русские Витязи», «Стрижи», «Соколы России», «Беркуты» над акваторией Воронежского водохранилища.

21.06.2017 - Финальный этап Всеармейского конкурса по воздушной выучке летных экипажей «Авиадартс-2017» (аэродром «Балтимор», полигон «Погоново», Воронежская обл.) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

В пятый раз Армия России проведет традиционную акцию «Вместе мы – сила!» на фестивале НАШЕСТВИЕ, который состоится 7, 8 и 9 июля в Большом Завидово.
 Одним из самых захватывающих событий станет выступление пилотажной группы всемирно известных «Русских Витязей»! Прославленные лётчики – давние друзья НАШЕго Радио, уже не раз выступали на фестивале НАШЕСТВИЕ. В 2017 году «Русские Витязи» впервые покажут фигуры высшего пилотажа на новых многофункциональных истребителях СУ-30СМ.
 После выступления лётчики выйдут на Главную сцену фестиваля, чтобы отсалютовать гостям НАШЕСТВИЯ.

«Русские витязи» выступят в небе НАШЕСТВИЯ! — НАШЕСТВИЕ

----------


## Avia M

В рамках акции "Военная служба по контракту - твой выбор!" состоится авиашоу с участием Авиационной Группы Высшего Пилотажа - "Стрижи", в культурной столице нашей Родины - городе Санкт-Петербурге 9 июля 2017 года!

http://instagramm.ru/agvp_strizhy/

----------


## Avia M

Магнитогорск. 13-14 июля.

Пилотажная группа «Стрижи» будет поздравлять магнитогорцев с Днём города – металлурга два дня. Выступление экипажа пройдёт на шести самолётах «Миг-29» во главе с командиром, магнитогорцем Сергеем Осяйкиным.
https://vecherka74.ru/actual/8470-st...h-zemlyak.html

----------


## Avia M

Авиационный фестиваль «Чкалов» 

23 сентября 2017 года на военном аэродроме «Кубинка» состоится самое зрелищное авиашоу осени - Авиационный фестиваль «Чкалов». Организаторы мероприятия: университет «Синергия» и «Аэроклуб ветеранов военной службы» при поддержке Министерства обороны Российской Федерации. 

Что ждет зрителей: 

Турнир «Авиаслалом»: первое в России соревнование по авиаслалому, в рамках которого экипажи участников пройдут сложную ломаную дистанцию с выполнением элементов высшего пилотажа. 
Показательные полеты: «Аэроклуб ветеранов военной службы», авиагруппы «Стрижи» и «Русские витязи» покажут фигуры высшего пилотажа на самолетах Су-27, Су-30, МиГ-29 и МиГ-15. 
Демонстрация авиатехники: впервые в истории страны - демонстрация полета аэроплана Farman IV 1909 года и единственного сохранившегося в России советского вертолета Ми-4 1950-х годов. 
Воздушный бой: демонстрация и воздушный бой исторических самолетов Sopwith, S.E.5a, Fokker E.III и Piper L-4H от чешской пилотажной группы Pterodactyl Flights. 

http://redkassa.ru/events/bilety_na_festival_chkalov

----------


## Fencer

«Стрижи» покажут высший пилотаж над Финским заливом - Город - Новости Санкт-Петербурга - Фонтанка.Ру

----------


## Avia M

Белгород. 15 июля. "Русские Витязи".

Акция «Военная служба по контракту в Вооруженных Силах Российской Федерации — твой выбор!» пройдёт в Белгороде | Новости Белгорода

----------


## ДанаИльина

Интересно, когда новый Т50 на вооружение поступит. Анонсировали его уже давно и тишина.

----------


## OKA

> Интересно, когда новый Т50 на вооружение поступит. Анонсировали его уже давно и тишина.


На эту тему есть соотв. ветка :

Начало производства ПАК ФА  ???

----------


## Avia M

> На эту тему есть соотв. ветка :
> 
> Начало производства ПАК ФА  ???


*ОКА*, пустое. Похоже у товарища "давно и тишина"... :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> *ОКА*, пустое. Похоже у товарища "давно и тишина"...


 :Biggrin: 

Позиционировалось как "она" :

Выставка в Ступино 2017

----------


## Avia M

> Позиционировалось как "она" :


Коли off... :Smile:  

— 18 июня* товарищ Фурцева*, я и заведующие отделами рассматривали проект приветственного письма Ленинграду по случаю 250-летия. Мы знали, что товарищ Хрущев будет принимать венгерских журналистов. Но вдруг нам сказали, что журналистов примет весь президиум ЦК в зале заседаний. Мы тоже приехали. Чувство какого-то волнения уже было. Что же этому предшествовало? Товарищ Фурцева нам рассказала, что накануне Каганович после приема в посольстве обогнал машину, в которой ехали она, Шепилов и Первухин. Гудком остановил их машину, на ходу выскочил и за рукав вытащил Шепилова, забрал к себе в машину, и они куда-то уехали. Товарищ Фурцева спрашивала у Шепилова, в чем дело. Он уклонился от честного ответа. На самом же деле он поехал к товарищу Кагановичу на совет. Это было накануне намеченного ими заседания президиума ЦК. Перед тем как принимать журналистов, мы собрались в маленькой комнате.

----------


## Avia M

40 самолётов примут участие в параде в Кронштадте
30 июля. В Кронштадте будет проводиться главный военно-морской парад в честь Дня ВМФ России.
День ВМФ России 2017 - полная программа в Кронштадте и Петербурге | Завтра в Питере

----------


## bakulinks77

Если кто хочет понаблюдать проходы. По моим наблюдениям начинают в районе 10 00.

----------


## Антон

> 40 самолётов примут участие в параде в Кронштадте
> 30 июля. В Кронштадте будет проводиться главный военно-морской парад в честь Дня ВМФ России.
> День ВМФ России 2017 - полная программа в Кронштадте и Петербурге | Завтра в Питере


Никто не подскажет хорошие места для съёмки воздушой части парада?

----------


## OKA

Список заявленных пилотажных групп :

https://www.aviasalon.com/ru/static/...batic_team.htm

Познавательно :

МАКС 2017 - Страница 2

----------


## Avia M

12 августа над Кубинкой выступят перспективные истребители ПАК ФА, которые представили на авиасалоне МАКС новую программу

Подробнее на ТАСС:
В честь Дня ВКС в парке «Патриот» и по всей стране пройдут авиапоказы - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## 9-13

День ВМФ в Севастополе 2017: программа празднования с 27 по 30 июля

https://www.crimea.kp.ru/daily/26703/3731773/

----------


## Fencer

19 августа 2017 года, день Авиации в Агалатово, Лен-обл.

----------


## Panda-9

Вроде, здесь еще не было.



> ПРОГРАММА ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ГЛАВНОГО ВОЕННО-МОРСКОГО ПАРАДА 30 июля 2017г
> .....
> 17.Воздушную составляющую Главного военно-морского парада представляют:
> 
> -тактическая группа боевых вертолетов корабельного базирования Ка-52к
> 
> -тактическая группа из 2-х ударных вертолетов Ми-24
> 
> -тактическая группа из 2-х транспортно-боевых вертолетов корабельного базирования Ка-29
> ...

----------


## andrew_78

> Вроде, здесь еще не было.


Сегодня на тренировке 25–е прошли без дымов. В остальном все так. И как еще пишут таблоиды, впервые в истории города в дневное время были разведены все четыре основных моста, что также не без удовольствия наблюдал...

----------


## OKA

> Вроде, здесь еще не было.
> 
> ПРОГРАММА ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ГЛАВНОГО ВОЕННО-МОРСКОГО ПАРАДА 30 июля 2017г
> .....
> 17.Воздушную составляющую Главного военно-морского парада представляют:
> 
> -тактическая группа боевых вертолетов корабельного базирования Ка-52к
> 
> -тактическая группа из 2-х ударных вертолетов Ми-24
> ...



Ролики :

https://www.youtube.com/user/rusleo77/videos

----------


## Avia M

450 участников, 90 судов - именно такая программа заявлена в этом году на традиционном авиашоу 2017 в Мочище. Мероприятие будет посвящено 80-летию Новосибирской области, а также 105-й годовщине ВВС России. 

https://www.nsk.kp.ru/daily/26707/3733303/

----------


## Fencer

Таллинский авиаполк проведёт День открытых дверей https://kms.city/notice/air-regiment.html https://kms.city/notice/air-regiment.html

----------


## AC

Шагол -- 5 августа:
Вести.Ru: Челябинцам покажут большое авиашоу на аэродроме "Шагол"

----------


## Fencer

> 19 августа 2017 года, день Авиации в Агалатово, Лен-обл.


19 августа 2017 года, день Авиации в Агалатово, Лен-обл.

----------


## Avia M

В Ростовской области 2 сентября в честь 75-летия образования 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО над аэродромом «Ростов-Центральный» выступят авиационная группа высшего пилотажа ВВС России «Русские витязи» и вертолетная пилотажная группа «Беркуты», об этом сообщает пресс-служба правительства региона.

«Эти же асы порадуют публику 3 сентября на набережной реки Дон во время информационно-патриотической акции “Военная служба по контракту в Вооруженных Силах Российской Федерации – Твой выбор". Там тоже состоится большое праздничное шоу»

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3374459

----------


## Djoker

> *11.08.2017 - День открытых дверей в смешанном авиационном полку 4 армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа (к 105-летию ВКС) (г.Крымск, Краснодарский край)*
> 
> Представители СМИ приглашаются на торжественные мероприятия, посвященные 105-летию ВКС России. Мероприятия предполагают построение личного состава полка с выносом боевого знамени части, вручение государственных наград и очередных воинских званий военнослужащим.
> 
> Экипажи самолетов истребителей Су-27, штурмовиков Су-25,  транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8 покажут свое методическое мастерство и технику ведения воздушного боя. Все типы авиационной техники, задействованные в полетах, будут представлены на статическом показе в рамках Дня открытых дверей.


11.08.2017 - День открытых дверей в смешанном авиационном полку 4 армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа (к 105-летию ВКС) (г.Крымск, Краснодарский край) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

> 450 участников, 90 судов - именно такая программа заявлена в этом году на традиционном авиашоу 2017 в Мочище. Мероприятие будет посвящено 80-летию Новосибирской области, а также 105-й годовщине ВВС России. 
> 
> https://www.nsk.kp.ru/daily/26707/3733303/


"Русские Витязи" прибыли "на подмогу"!...

----------


## Fencer

19-20 августа 2017 г. Республика Коми с. Корткерос.
На аэродроме ДОСААФ в с.Корткерос состоится слет "Небесные тихоходы". На авиаслет приглашены владельцы и изготовители различных летальных аппаратов, как самодельных, так и изготовленных в заводских условиях. Это самолеты, автожиры, аэрошюты, паралеты и парапланы. По подсчетам организаторов, не менее 12 единиц летной техники сможет выставить сама республика. Кроме этого на мероприятии ожидаются летательные аппараты из Ижевска, Нижнего Новгорода, Екатеринбурга, Кирова, Москвы, Твери и других городов.
В то же время на том же аэродроме пройдет музыкальный рок-фестиваль, получивший в прошлом году название «Из Рок» («Каменная каша»).
https://www.bnkomi.ru/data/news/66357/
https://vk.com/aviashow11

----------


## Fencer

Фестиваль «Герои нашего времени» | Blog Fiesta

----------


## Fencer

12 августа, Мигалово, День открытых дверей https://aviaforum.ru/threads/grjadus...a.27461/page-8

----------


## Avia M

В предстоящий четверг, 10 августа, центральная набережная Волгограда станет эпицентром зрелищных мероприятий.
Как сообщили V1.ru в администрации Волгоградской области, в этот день в небо над Волгоградом взмоют самолеты авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Русь». Мероприятие пройдет в рамках праздничных торжеств по случаю 90-летия ДОСААФ России.


Оригинал материала: http://v1.ru/text/newsline/329735100248064.html

----------


## Fencer

На авиашоу в честь 105-летия ВКС России представят около 150 самолетов и вертолетов http://www.interfax.ru/russia/574111 http://www.interfax.ru/russia/574111

----------


## Fencer

> 12 августа, Мигалово, День открытых дверей https://aviaforum.ru/threads/grjadus...a.27461/page-8


https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2017/08/10/472749.html

----------


## Fencer

В аэропорту Улан-Удэ отпразднуют День воздушного флота

----------


## stream

105 лет ВВС в Патриоте, фоторепортаж: fotografersha

----------


## Fencer

19 августа 2017 года с 10:00 до 16:00 на Энгельсской авиабазе пройдет долгожданный день открытых дверей. Место отправки отмечено на карте.

Вниманию зрителей представят выставку авиационной техники и воздушный парад, а также свои двери откроет музей дальней авиации. Да, это уникальная возможность побывать в необычном музее всем желающим и совершенно бесплатно.

В воздушном параде примут участие стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160, Ту-95МС и топливозаправщик Ил-78.

На аэродроме пройдет торжественное построение личного состава воинских частей энгельсского гарнизона и состоится праздничный концерт. https://vk.com/wall-53945693_9638

----------


## Fencer

В Ростове 2 сентября ожидается грандиозный Праздник: 105 лет ВВС, 75 лет 4-ой Армии ВВС и ПВО, 80 лет Ростовской области. 2-го должны быть полеты пилотажных групп.

----------


## Fencer

> Таллинский авиаполк проведёт День открытых дверей https://kms.city/notice/air-regiment.html https://kms.city/notice/air-regiment.html


Фоторепортаж здесь https://aviaforum.ru/threads/aehrodr...7#post-2081514

----------


## Fencer

Программа военно-патриотического праздника "Открытое небо-2017"Сцена 1 
10.20 -10.50 Эстрадная студия «А+Б»10.50-11.00 Построение личного состава воинских частей11.00-11.50 Торжественное открытие праздника «Открытое небо-2017»11.50-12.00 Прохождение войск Ивановского территориального гарнизона торжественным маршем12.00-12.10 Воздушный показ самолетов военно-транспортной авиации: Ми-8 с флагами России, ВКС, Минобороны, Ан-2, Ан-26, Ан-72, Ил-22, Ан-12, Ан-22, Ту-134, А-50, Ан-124.12.15-12.55 Ил-76 - десантирование, захват, рукопашный бой12.55-13.00 Воздушный показ самолетов ВТА: 3 Ил-76 (сброс воды цвета Флага России)13.00-13.30 Показательные выступления воинов-десантников13.30-14.00 Концерт региональных музыкальных групп и вокалистов14.00-14.30 Выступление авиации ДОСААФ (высший пилотаж на Як52), выступление дельтапланеристов, парапланеристов14.30-16.00 Концерт региональных музыкальных групп и вокалистов.
В концертной программе примут участие эстрадная студия «Вокализ», группа «Синева» 98-й воздушно-десантной дивизии, группа «Триллер» Тейковской ракетной дивизии, кавер-группа «KEKS», рок-группа «Даарика», группа HitBox, кавер-группа «-30».Сцена 2 
16.00-16.45 – Концерт группы гитариста-виртуоза Сергея Горбунова и королевы безладовой бас-гитары России Алены Полтавской "Рок-Синдром" (Москва)17.00-18.00 Концерт заслуженного артиста России Сергея Трофимова Расписание работы площадок праздника "Открытое небо-2017"
1. Духовой оркестр тейковской ракетной дивизии (13.00-15.30)

2. Спортивная площадка (10.00-15.00):
- выступление юноармейцев (10.30-11.30); 
- выступление спортивных федераций единоборств (11.30-14.30); паркур (11.00-11.30); воркаут-шоу (11.30-12.00); BMX и скейтбординг (12.40-13.30), роллер-спорт (13.30-14.00); 
- силовой экстрим от сильнейших атлетов России - Александра Клюшева и Александра Лысенко, силовые конкурсы для зрителей (12.00-12.40);
- демонстрация рекордов норм ГТО (10.00-15.00).

3. Работа школы технологических достижений «Новация» (9.00-18.00) 

4. Десантирование и захват военного городка (12.15-12.55), авиамоделисты (13.00-14.00, 15.00-16.00) 

5. Экспозиция Федерации автоспорта (9.00-18.00) 

6. Пункт призыва на службу по контракту (9.00-18.00) 

7. Площадка ДОСААФ (9.00-18.00): арбалетный, пневматический и пейнтбольный тиры, укладка парашютов, сборка/разборка макета автомата АК; армейские будни 

8. Экспозиция Роскосмоса на борту самолета ИЛ-76 (9.00-18.00)

9. Творческая площадка (10.00-16.00): работа кинологической службы, выступления ирковой студии «Арлекино», студии «Пересвет», танцевальные мастер-классы 

10. Площадка «Шоу и зрелища» (13.00-16.00): шоу Геркулеса, шоу мыльных пузырей Татьяны Зобниной; шоу профессора Николя 

11. Детский городок (9.00-18.00): надувные аттракционы, анимационные программы 

Интерактивные площадки от партнеров фестиваля (9.00-18.00): анимационные программы, игры, Bullet-time - 3D-фото, аттракционы, демонстрация работы оборудования, воздушные шары, конкурсы, подарки, экспозиции, фотозоны. 

Экспозиция авиационной техники ВТА, ВКС; техники ракетных войск стратегического назначения, военной техники и вооружения ВДВ (9.00-18.00) 

Работа полевых кухонь (12.00-16.00)В программе возможны изменения, актуальная версия - в группе Вконтакте vk.com/otkritoenebo2017Схема расположения площадок праздника

----------


## Fencer

> Таллинский авиаполк проведёт День открытых дверей https://kms.city/notice/air-regiment.html https://kms.city/notice/air-regiment.html


https://topwar.ru/122620-den-otkryty...me-dzemgi.html

----------


## Fencer

20 августа Центральный музей Военно-воздушных сил в Монино силами волонтёрского отряда проводит традиционный День открытых дверей. Для нас это очень важный день и возможность показать проделанную работу. На основной площадке для посещения будут доступны: - самолёты Ту-144, Ту-114, Ту-95МС, Ил-76, МиГ-23, кабина Ил-86. - вертолёты Ми-2, Ми-8, Ми-12, Ка-25. День открытых дверей 20 августа – последний в этом сезоне. Мы ждём всех желающих прикоснуться к истории авиации. Музей будет работать с 10 до 16 часов, очереди на борта закроются в 15 часов. Вход и парковка бесплатные. ДОД состоится в любую погоду. Добро пожаловать! Павел Дорохин https://ok.ru/lospetros/topic/67347419728878

----------


## Fencer

Летчики Южного военного округа приготовили воздушное авиашоу для жителей Крымска http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2137992@egNews

----------


## Fencer

На территории военного сектора Толмачево 25, 26 и 27 августа пройдет форум "Армия-2017". В рамках мероприятия, будут представлены образцы вооружения, наземной и авиационной техники, демонстрационные показы и выполнение нормативов боевой подготовки. Вход свободный. Открыто для посещения с 12.00 до 16.00. https://ok.ru/group/56549539184676/topic/67064956731428

----------


## Pilot

Завтра утром в плане прилет турецкой пилотажной группы в Кубинку. Предварительно в 8. в 15 планируют отлетать тренировку

----------


## Avia M

> В Ростове 2 сентября ожидается грандиозный Праздник: 105 лет ВВС, 75 лет 4-ой Армии ВВС и ПВО, 80 лет Ростовской области. 2-го должны быть полеты пилотажных групп.


Завершат праздник показательные полеты легендарных пилотажных групп высшего пилотажа ВКС России: «Русские Витязи», на истребителях Су-30СМ, и «Беркуты», единственные в мире выступающие на боевых ударных вертолетах Ми-28Н и Ка-52.

2 и 3 сентября в Ростове состоится грандиозный авиационный праздник » Privet-Rostov.ru - Главные новости Ростова и Ростовской области

----------


## Fencer

Празднование 70-летия Ан-2. Аэродром "Черное". 02 сентября 2017 https://aviaforum.ru/threads/prazdno...ja-2017.44668/ https://aviaforum.ru/threads/prazdno...ja-2017.44668/

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 30 августа. /ТАСС/. Истребители Восточного военного округа (ВВО) покажут фигуры высшего пилотажа над акваторией бухты Аякс острова Русский в ходе третьего Восточного экономического форума во Владивостоке. Об этом журналистам сообщил представитель пресс-службы округа капитан 1-го ранга Владимир Матвеев.
"Девять Су-35С впервые выполнят программу группового пилотажа, а также парный и одиночный пилотажи над Владивостоком. Зрителям будут продемонстрированы фигуры высшего пилотажа: "колокол", "зеркало", "ухо", "кадушка", петля Нестерова и многие другие"


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Пилоты ВВО на девяти Су-35С выступят на ВЭФ-2017 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> Завершат праздник показательные полеты легендарных пилотажных групп высшего пилотажа ВКС России: «Русские Витязи», на истребителях Су-30СМ, и «Беркуты», единственные в мире выступающие на боевых ударных вертолетах Ми-28Н и Ка-52.
> 
> 2 и 3 сентября в Ростове состоится грандиозный авиационный праздник » Privet-Rostov.ru - Главные новости Ростова и Ростовской области


"У жителей Ростовской области есть уникальная возможность увидеть красочное авиашоу. ..
Легендарные группы высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи» и «Беркуты» проведут показательные выступления в Ростове на Военведе. Там, на аэродроме «Ростов-Центральный», пройдет праздник, посвященный 75-летию 4-ой армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа. Программа для желающих понаблюдать за мастерством пилотов начнется в 8 утра.

Для тех, кто не сможет посмотреть выступление групп в субботу, авиашоу повторят в воскресенье. 3 сентября, на ростовской набережной. В 11 утра там начнётся акция «Служба по контракту — твой выбор!». После старта акции пройдут и полёты."

В небе над Ростовом в эти выходные будет шумно | ГТРК "Дон-ТР" — DONTR.RU

----------


## Котков Андрей

Несмотря на погоду так себе было неплохо

----------


## Avia M

Самара. 10 сентября.

В воздухе пройдут показательные выступления пилотных групп "Соколы России"...

VolgaNEWS - Новости регионов Волги

----------


## Avia M

Ростов-на-Дону. 7 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-ЮГ - Воздушное шоу с участием 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО Российской Федерации пройдет в Азове в честь 950-летия города, сообщает пресс-служба администрации муниципалитета.

"Участниками яркого зрелища станут пилоты-асы на современнейших образцах воздушной техники", - говорится в сообщении.

Показательные выступления авиационных групп высшего пилотажа пройдут 9 сентября в 17:40 на Петровской площади.

----------


## smeshn

> Самара. 10 сентября.
> 
> В воздухе пройдут показательные выступления пилотных групп "Соколы России"...
> 
> VolgaNEWS - Новости регионов Волги


обманули, не было соколов

----------


## Avia M

> обманули, не было соколов


Интересно, погода вполне ... Обидно.

----------


## Fencer

АЭРОПОРТ ТОЛМАЧЕВО ПРИГЛАШАЕТ НА СПОТТИНГ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2017/09/08/480337.html

----------


## Fencer

17 сентября в международном аэропорту "Якутск" пройдет выставка пассажирских и частных самолетов, вертолетов, аэродромной (наземной) техники. Она посвящена 20-летию образования АО "Аэропорт Якутск" и пройдет при содействии авиакомпаний "Якутия" и "Полярные авиалинии", а также при участии топливо-заправочной компании "АэропортГСМсервис", Федерации парашютного спорта РС (Я) и авиамодельного клуба "Лайнер". Об этом  сообщили в пресс-службе аэропорта. 

В программе: 
Выставка пассажирских и частных самолетов, вертолетов, аэродромной (наземной) техники; 
Показательные прыжки парашютистов; 
Выставка авиамоделей клуба "Лайнер"; 
Показательное выступление кинологической службы аэропорта "Якутск"; 
"Вальс" пожарных автомобилей и "водяная арка" в исполнении СПАСОП аэропорта "Якутск". 
Экспозиция музея авиации Якутии. 
Реконструкция аэропорта Якутска не скажется на авиаперевозках 
Для посетителей будет открыт буфет и лавка сувенирных товаров. 
Время работы выставки с 11.00 до 15.00 часов. 

Вход свободный. 

Выход на аэродром – через "нулевые" ворота (выход с ул. Гагарина, справа от международного терминала. Также рады сообщить, что в этот день платная парковка будет работать в свободном режиме с 10.00 до 16.00 часов.

----------


## Avia M

22 сентября в Жуковском, на сквере по улице Маяковского, состоится торжественное открытие аллеи бюстов генеральных авиаконструкторов «Создатели авиации России». Как сообщил порталу Zhukovsky.Life председатель благотворительного фонда «Легенды авиации», заслуженный летчик-испытатель Валерий Ваньшин, в ходе мероприятия пройдет парад воздушной техники. «Планируется, что *над аллеей пролетят МиГ-29, Су-27, Як-130, Як-40, возможно, Ан-30, Ту-95 и др*.»,

http://jukovskiy.bezformata.ru/listn...brya/60561457/

----------


## Avia M

В Сочи на фестивале молодежи выступит пилотажная группа «Соколы России».
17 октября покажет маневренный воздушный бой.

Кубань 24 - В Сочи на фестивале молодежи выступит пилотажная группа «Соколы России»

----------


## Avia M

20 октября в День освобождения Белграда над белградским аэродромом Батайница выступит российская пилотажная группа «Стрижи». Также 20 октября, вероятнее всего на стоянке, будут продемонстрированы полученные Сербией российские истребители МиГ-29.

В Белграде выступит пилотажная группа "Стрижи" | RuSerbia.com

----------


## Avia M

В Ижевске 21 октября в 12:40 состоится выступление пилотажной группы «Русские витязи». Оно пройдет над акваторией Ижевского пруда и продлится полчаса.

https://www.izh.kp.ru/online/news/2899414/

----------


## Avia M

> В Сочи на фестивале молодежи выступит пилотажная группа «Соколы России».
> 17 октября покажет маневренный воздушный бой.


"В связи с погодными условиями показательные выступления авиационной группы высшего пилотажа ВВС РФ "Соколы России" переносятся. О дате и времени будет сообщено дополнительно"

Выступление группы "Соколы России" на Фестивале молодежи перенесли из-за облачности

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи» на новейших многоцелевых истребителях Су-30СМ выполнили перелет в Объединенные Арабские Эмираты для участия в международном авиасалоне «Dubai Airshow – 2017».

Перелет из подмосковной Кубинки проходил с двумя промежуточными посадками в строевом порядке за самолетом-лидером Ил-76, который доставил к месту проведения международной выставки специалистов инженерно-авиационной службы и инженерно-техническое имущество.

В рамках авиасалона экипажи Воздушно-космических сил выполнят полеты в составе звена и продемонстрируют сверхманевренные возможности новейших истребителей Су-30СМ.

Международный авиасалон «Dubai Airshow – 2017» пройдет в Дубае с 12 по 16 ноября.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

Экипажи «Русских Витязей» прибыли в Дубай для участия в международном авиасалоне : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

> Международный авиасалон «Dubai Airshow – 2017» пройдет в Дубае с 12 по 16 ноября.




https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/942912.html

----------


## Avia M

Волгоград.

Над самым центром Волгограда 2 февраля во время парада в честь 75-летия разгрома немецко-фашистских войск в Сталинградской битве пролетит 50 боевых самолетов и вертолетов. Кроме того, перед волгоградцами  и ожидаемым на торжества Владимиром Путиным, торжественным маршем пройдут около полутора тысяч солдат и офицеров, а также проедет боевая техника. Об этом V1.ru сообщили в пресс-службе Южного военного округа.

Оригинал материала: https://v1.ru/text/gorod/388406488383488.html

P.S. В планах выступление АГВП "Стрижи"...

----------


## Avia M

Липецк.

В этом году мы работаем под эгидой столетия авиации в городе Липецке. Это уже согласовано и с губернатором и с мэром города. Будет проводится целый ряд мероприятий в Липецке. Причем как авиационных, так и в других местах города. В частности в школах, в учреждениях, в институтах. Ну и для всех жителей города мы планируем в июле провести большое авиашоу с участием всех пилотажных групп нашей страны. И «Русские витязи», и «Стрижи», и «Соколы России», и «Беркуты» на вертолетах. Поэтому мы порадуем липчан в этом году, - подчеркнул Юрий Сушков.
Как отметил командир Липецкого авиацентра, проведение мероприятия запланировано на июль 2018 года.
Те, кто планируют свои отпуска на это время — могут их переносить, чтобы увидеть наше грандиозное мероприятие. В авиации все бывает. Как говорится на 100% обещать нельзя, но мы планируем это мероприятие, безусловно, провести, - поделился Юрий Сушков.

В 2018 году в Липецке пройдет авиашоу - Авторадио Липецк 102,1 FM

----------


## Djoker

> 25 января глава государства продолжит работу в Казани. Президент посетит Казанский авиационный завод имени С.П.Горбунова, где понаблюдает за демонстрационным полётом модернизированного «Ту-160М» и пообщается с работниками предприятия.


24–25*января Президент совершит рабочие поездки в*Башкортостан и*Татарстан • Президент России

----------


## Fencer

В Волгоградскую область прибыли 20 вертолетов армейской авиации ЮВО для подготовки к военному параду https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2159278@egNews

----------


## RidelAV

Волгоград.

Авиашоу в честь 75-летия победы в Сталинградской битве
https://l34.news/2018/01/2-fevralya-...idit-aviashou/
https://l34.news/событие/aviashou-v-...tance_id=10382

Когда: Фев 2, 2018 @ 11:00 – 11:40
Где:     Центральная набережная Волгограда

Жители и гости города смогут увидеть такие образцы авиатехники, как транспортно-боевые МИ-8АМТШ, разведывательно-ударные вертолёты нового поколения Ка-52 «Аллигатор», ударные вертолеты МИ-28Н «Ночной охотник», ударные вертолёты МИ-35, «летающие танки» – штурмовики Су-25СМ3 «Грач», тактические фронтовые бомбардировщики с крылом изменяемой стреловидности Су-24М, многофункциональные бомбардировщики-истребители – Су-34, многоцелевые всепогодные истребители четвёртого поколения Су-27, двухместные многоцелевые истребители поколения 4+ Су-30СМ, многоцелевые истребители МиГ-29.
Мероприятие будет приурочено к празднованию 75-летия Сталинградской победы и продлится около 40 минут. 
Самой зрелищной частью авиашоу станет выступление пилотажной группы “Стрижи”. 

Помимо этого будет:  Парад воинских частей с привлечением военной техники
https://l34.news/событие/parad-voins...tance_id=10358

Вечером Лазерное шоу на Мать-Родине и салют на набережной. Суммарно запланировано свыше 200 мероприятий посвященных празднованию 75-летия разгрома немецких войск.

Чтобы праздник был настоящим Глава Волгоградской области подписал постановление и 2 февраля 2018 объявлен для Волгоградской области выходным днем.

p.s. Вчера уже через ГЭС колонна техники шла на Волгоград с Георгиевскими лентами на бортах. (приготовления полным ходом)

----------


## Fencer

> Волгоград.
> 
> Авиашоу в честь 75-летия победы в Сталинградской битве
> https://l34.news/2018/01/2-fevralya-...idit-aviashou/
> https://l34.news/событие/aviashou-v-...tance_id=10382
> 
> Когда: Фев 2, 2018 @ 11:00 – 11:40
> Где:     Центральная набережная Волгограда


В Волгограде пройдет первая в текущем году акция «Военная служба по контракту — твой выбор!» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2160076@egNews

----------


## Avia M

08.02.2018 - Полеты экипажей Военно-транспортной авиации в сложных метеоусловиях с посадкой на заснеженную грунтовую полосу (аэродром «Мигалово», Тверская обл.).

https://function.mil.ru/for_media/ev...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## Djoker

> *22.02.2018 - Летно-тактическое учение с экипажами армейской авиации Южного военного округа с боевой стрельбой (г.Буденновск, Ставропольский край).*
> 
> Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей вертолетов Ми-28Н, Ми-35М и Ми-8АМТШ соединения армейской авиации ЮВО по отработке элементов простого и сложного пилотирования в условиях воздушного боя, а также действий в составе звеньев при совместном маневрировании и заходе на цель,   с выполнением боевых стрельб из пушечного вооружения и неуправляемыми авиационными снарядами по наземным целям на авиационном полигоне в Ставропольском крае. В процесс работы журналистов предусмотрена воздушная съемка с параллельно летящего вертолета Ми-8АМТШ.


https://function.mil.ru/for_media/ev...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## Fencer

Аэропорт Сургута приглашает на споттинг!

----------


## Avia M

12 мая. Кубинка. Празднование "юбилея полка".

----------


## Avia M

Экипажи пилотажной группы "Стрижи" продемонстрируют фигуры высшего пилотажа на самолетах МиГ-29 в Армении в рамках авиационного праздника "Дружба-2018". 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
«Стрижи» примут участие в авиационном празднике «Дружба-2018» в Армении - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Антон

> 12 мая. Кубинка. Празднование "юбилея полка".


есть какие либо подробности?

----------


## Avia M

> есть какие либо подробности?


Официальных нет.

----------


## Avia M

> Экипажи пилотажной группы "Стрижи" продемонстрируют фигуры высшего пилотажа на самолетах МиГ-29 в Армении в рамках авиационного праздника "Дружба-2018".


Небольшой репортаж.

https://news.am/rus/photos/session/1030.html

----------


## OKA

"Тренировочные полеты над Тверью ведутся с 14 марта. 27 марта на высоте около 800 метров промчалась пара Ил-76. Летчики отрабатывают групповой пролет клином.

Пока что Илы летают в паре, но в скором времени они начнут кружить над городом тройкой. Тренировки проходят по специально разработанным маршрутам, отвечающим всем требованиям безопасности полетов. Схема пролетов отрабатывалась летчиками более 5 лет.

Военно-транспортная авиация тверского аэродрома стала постоянным участником парада Победы 9 Мая над Красной площадью. После пролета над Кремлем мигаловские самолеты сразу отправляются в Тверь, где тем же парадным строем проходят над обелиском Победы."



https://tverigrad.ru/publication/v-t...nojj-ploshhadi

----------


## Djoker

> *04.04.2018 - Первые учебно-тренировочные полеты курсантов 4 курса на современных учебно-боевых самолетах Як-130 Краснодарского ВВАУЛ ( г.Борисоглебск, Воронежская обл.)*
> 
> Практические занятия с курсантами 4 курса Краснодарского училища с летчиками-инструкторами на учебно-боевых самолетах Як-130: проведение наземной работы инженерно-техническим персоналом по подготовке к полетам и обслуживанию самолетов на аэродроме, теоретическая подготовка курсантов в учебных классах, выполнение экипажами учебно-тренировочных полетов, работа группы руководства полетами. В процессе работы представителей СМИ предусмотрена установка видеокамер в кабину самолетов.


https://function.mil.ru/for_media/ev...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## OKA

"Сегодня в Приморье на базе аэродрома Центральная Угловая стартовал второй этап конкурса «Авиадартс», в котором принимают участие сильнейшие летчики Восточного военного округа (ВВО).

Экипажи самолётов Су-35, Су-30СМ, Су-25, Су-24МР, МиГ-31 и Су-34, всего порядка 30 летательных аппаратов, соревнуются в выполнении полётов по маршруту на время и точность, разведке местности, одиночном и групповом пилотировании.

В рамках конкурса летчики проводят воздушные бои, а также, применяя неуправляемые авиационные ракеты, бомбы и авиационные пушки, поражают наземные мишени, имитирующие долговременные огневые укрепления и технику противника.

Примечательно, что в соревнованиях по летному мастерству впервые принимает участие экипаж штурмовика Су-25 одной из авиационных частей ВВО, которому 24 марта было присвоено имя летчика Героя России майора Романа Филипова.

Окружной этап конкурса «Авиадартс» завершится 5 апреля. По его итогам будут отобраны летчики, которые представят округ на всеармейских соревнованиях.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

Фото :

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2169874@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> "Сегодня в Приморье на базе аэродрома Центральная Угловая стартовал второй этап конкурса «Авиадартс», в котором принимают участие сильнейшие летчики Восточного военного округа (ВВО)."
> 
> Фото :
> 
> https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2169874@egNews


Здесь https://vk.com/mil?w=wall-133441491_147619 кликабельные фотографии...

----------


## Fencer

ДОН24 - Авиашоу и парад военных кораблей: 100-летие ЮВО отметят в Ростове

----------


## OKA

""Рособоронэкспорт" покажет истребители семейства "Су", учебно-боевой самолет Як-130, военно-транспортные и боевые вертолеты на XVI Международной выставке вооружений и военной техники DSA-2018, которая пройдет с 16 по 19 апреля в Куала-Лумпуре (Малайзия). Об этом сообщает пресс-служба компании-спецэкспортера.

"В структуре российского экспорта в страны Юго-Восточной Азии сегодня приоритетное место занимает авиационная составляющая. Среди наиболее перспективных самолетов для этого рынка специалисты "Рособоронэкспорта" выделяют многоцелевые сверхманевренные истребители семейства "Су" (Су-35 и Су-30МКМ), многофункциональный фронтовой истребитель МиГ-29М, учебно-боевой самолет Як-130", - перечислили в пресс-службе.

Внимание заказчиков также привлекают российские военно-транспортные вертолеты Ми-171Ш, Ми-17В-5 и транспортно- боевые Ми-35М. В "Рособоронэкспорте" отметили "значительный экспортный потенциал представленных на DSA-2018 российских легких многоцелевых вертолетов Ка-226Т и боевых Ми-28НЭ..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

На выставке в Малайзии «Рособоронэкспорт» покажет самолеты Су-30МКМ и Як-130 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Djoker

> *18.04.2018 - Единый день приемки военной продукции*
> 
> В Национальном центре управления обороной РФ под руководством Министра обороны генерала армии С.К.Шойгу пройдет Единый день приемки военной продукции, на котором будут поведены итоги приемки и поступления в войска вооружения и военной техники, строительства и ввода в эксплуатацию объектов военной и социальной инфраструктуры в первом квартале 2018 года. В процессе проведения мероприятия будут заслушаны доклады должностных лиц о текущем положении дел в сфере реализации ГОЗ-2018 и проблемных вопросах влияющих на ход его выполнения, в том числе доклады по видеоконференцсвязи непосредственно с предприятий промышленности, воинских частей и объектов строительства, где осуществляется приемка военной техники и объектов инфраструктуры.
> 
> В период с 13 по 17 апреля непосредственно на предприятиях ОПК, в воинских частях и объектах строительства, предлагается произвести съемку сюжетов о приемке военной техники и объектов инфраструктуры военных городков:
> 
> - фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-34 (г.Новосибирск);
> 
> - учебно-боевые самолеты Як-130 и многофункциональные истребители Су-30СМ (г.Иркутск);
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/for_media/ev...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## Avia M

20 апреля. Interfax-Russia.ru - Более 50 современных самолетов и вертолетов 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа привлечены на военный парад в Ростове-на-Дону в честь 100-летия образования ЮВО, сообщает пресс-служба военного округа.

"Начиная с 24 апреля летчики приступят к отработке элементов будущего пролета, а 5 мая состоится показ военной авиационной техники в небе над Ростовом-на-Дону. Экипажи вертолетов откроют воздушный парад над городской набережной, являясь своеобразной небесной знаменной группой, с флагами Российской Федерации и видов Вооруженных Сил", - сказано в сообщении

В связи с этим экипажи и техника уже перебазированы на оперативные аэродромы в Ростовской области и Краснодарском крае. В парадный строй войдут самолеты военно-транспортной авиации ВКС России - Ил-76, Ан-26, Ан-12 и Л-410, оперативно-тактической авиации ЮВО - Су-24М, Су-25СМ, Су-27СМ3, Су-30СМ, Су-34 и вертолеты армейской авиации ЮВО - Ми-8АМТШ, Ми-26, Ми-28Н, Ми-35М и Ка-52.

http://www.interfax-russia.ru/South/main.asp?id=927875

----------


## Avia M

27 апреля аэр. Мячково,мероприятие для детей-сирот "ПОБЕДЫ НАШЕЙ АВИАЦИИ".
Встречаем "Стрижей"!

----------


## Fencer

«Эскадрилья Героев» пролетит в небе над Хабаровском https://27r.ru/news/khabarovsk/85255...d-khabarovskom

----------


## AC

*Кача -- завтра:*
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2173097@egNews

----------


## Avia M

Составляющая воздушного парада в этом году министром обороны разрешена только при проведении парада в городе Москва, – доложил заместитель главнокомандующего Центральным военным округом Алексей Подивилов на заседании оргкомитета «Победа» в мэрии Новосибирска. – Связано это с ограничением сил и средств в связи с выполнением специальных задач и отрывом авиационной составляющей и летного состава. 

https://vn.ru/news-vozdushnogo-parad...novosibirske-/

Непонятно... :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> Составляющая воздушного парада в этом году министром обороны разрешена только при проведении парада в городе Москва, – доложил заместитель главнокомандующего Центральным военным округом Алексей Подивилов на заседании оргкомитета «Победа» в мэрии Новосибирска. – Связано это с ограничением сил и средств в связи с выполнением специальных задач и отрывом авиационной составляющей и летного состава. 
> 
> https://vn.ru/news-vozdushnogo-parad...novosibirske-/
> 
> Непонятно...


Мало ли, что супостаты удумали...

----------


## Avia M

> Мало ли, что супостаты удумали...


Согласен. Всё отменить и на сборы!  :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

АВИАБАЗЕ «КУБИНКА» – 80 ЛЕТ! https://admin.strizhi.info/2018/04/20/15947

----------


## николай-78

В Рязани вновь пройдет международный «Авиадартс». Об этом RZN.info сообщил собственный источник в Министерстве обороны. Этап международных Армейских игр во второй декаде августа примет полигон в Дубровичах. Ранее, 23 мая, там же пройдет всероссийский этап соревнований военных летчиков. Напомним, Рязань уже принимала международный «Авиадартс» в 2015 и 2016 годах. В прошлом году соревнования проходили в Китае.
Подробнее на RZN.info:https://www.rzn.info/news/2018/5/3/v...aviadarts.html
Примечание: по наблюдениям 2015 и 2016 взлет и дислокация в Дягилево, работа в Дубровичах это 15-20 мин (на машине) от границ города Рязань до полигона.

----------


## PECHKIN

Порядок пролета авиации

----------


## Fencer

> АВИАБАЗЕ «КУБИНКА» – 80 ЛЕТ! https://admin.strizhi.info/2018/04/20/15947


Авиашоу в

----------


## Avia M

> АВИАБАЗЕ «КУБИНКА» – 80 ЛЕТ!


https://www.1tv.ru/news/2018-05-12/3...abnoe_aviashou

----------


## AC

> Составляющая воздушного парада в этом году министром обороны разрешена только при проведении парада в городе Москва, – доложил заместитель главнокомандующего Центральным военным округом Алексей Подивилов на заседании оргкомитета «Победа» в мэрии Новосибирска. – Связано это с ограничением сил и средств в связи с выполнением специальных задач и отрывом авиационной составляющей и летного состава. 
> 
> https://vn.ru/news-vozdushnogo-parad...novosibirske-/
> 
> Непонятно...


Видимо, про "составляющую воздушного парада" в СПб до ЦВО не довели... Не положено...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## AC

26 мая -- Тамбов:
https://www.tambov.gov.ru/news/view/...-prazdnik.html

----------


## николай-78

Авиадартс 2018. Видимо в Рязани что то начинается по теме, на против моих окон городская гостиница и на входе кучкуются летчики.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Авиадартс 2018. Видимо в Рязани что то начинается по теме, на против моих окон городская гостиница и на входе кучкуются летчики.


Участники активно слетаются уже! Со всей страны.

----------


## AC

> Авиадартс 2018. Видимо в Рязани что то начинается по теме, на против моих окон городская гостиница и на входе кучкуются летчики.


С 23 мая по 2 июня:
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2175778@egNews

----------


## николай-78

Авиадартс-2018,Рязань Сегодня летали с Дягилево. К сожалению я на работе и не готовился, да и погода преддождевая.

----------


## Fencer

10 июня День Открытых Дверей в Мигалово! |

----------


## AC

> Авиадартс-2018,Рязань Сегодня летали с Дягилево. К сожалению я на работе и не готовился, да и погода преддождевая.


Полетели официально:
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2176887@egNews

...первое фото на RP:
https://russianplanes.net/id230374

----------


## Fencer

> С 23 мая по 2 июня:
> https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2175778@egNews


Под Рязанью стартовал всеармейский конкурс «Авиадартс-2018» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2176887@egNews

----------


## николай-78

Авиадартс-2018. 25 и 26. 05 работают на полигоне Дубровичи

----------


## Fencer

> Под Рязанью стартовал всеармейский конкурс «Авиадартс-2018» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2176887@egNews


Участники конкурса «Авиадартс-2018» выполнили первый практический этап https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2177218@egNews

----------


## Avia M

2 июня на аэродроме Дягилево в Рязани состоится закрытие третьего этапа «Авиадартса». Начало торжественной церемонии в 10.00, начало полётной программы пилотажных групп в 12.00. Окончание мероприятия в 14.00.

----------


## Fencer

10.06.2018 - Воздушный парад самолетов ВТА, посвященный 75-летию со дня образования 12-й Гвардейской военно-транспортной авиационной Минской дивизии (аэродром «Мигалово», Тверская обл.) https://function.mil.ru/for_media/ev...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## Avia M

В Твери на аэродроме Мигалово прошла репетиция воздушной части парада к мероприятиям, посвященным 75-летию со дня образования 196-го военно-транспортного полка.
В тренировке приняли участие все летательные аппараты, которые зрители увидят на торжественном мероприятии 10 июня.

https://vedtver.ru/news/society/v-mi...-chast-parada/

----------


## Avia M

30 июня 2018 года на аэродроме Оренбург-2 состоится авиационный праздник «Крылья Оренбурга» посвященный 80-летию 117 военно-транспортного авиационного полка. В программе праздника демонстрация авиационной техники, воздушный парад, авиационное шоу с участием легендарной пилотажной группы «Русские витязи».

https://oren.ru/events/aviashou-v-orenburge/

----------


## Avia M

"Крылья Пармы".
Авиационный фестиваль пройдет 23 июня 2018 года на военной базе «Сокол». Хедлайнером летной программы станет авиационная группа высшего пилотажа ВВС России «Русские Витязи».

https://www.permnews.ru/novosti/cult...sskie_vityazi/

----------


## Avia M

16 июня ярославцы отметят 55-летие со дня полета Валентины Терешковой в космос. 
С участием авиации...

----------


## Avia M

Ярославль. Завтра горожане увидят и услышат (тренировка)...

----------


## Avia M

Над Ярославлем со страшным грохотом и гулом сегодня летают самолёты.

Оригинал материала: https://76.ru/text/gorod/442498157924356.html

----------


## Avia M

> "Крылья Пармы".
> Авиационный фестиваль пройдет 23 июня 2018 года на военной базе «Сокол». Хедлайнером летной программы станет авиационная группа высшего пилотажа ВВС России «Русские Витязи».
> 
> https://www.permnews.ru/novosti/cult...sskie_vityazi/


23 июня в Кирове пройдёт традиционной акция «Военная служба по контракту в Вооружённых Силах Российской Федерации — твой выбор!». Впервые в ней примет участие авиационная группа высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи».

http://gorod-che.ru/new/2018/06/14/54669

----------


## Fencer

Пилотажная группа «Русские Витязи» выступит на фестивале в Перми - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

> 30 июня 2018 года на аэродроме Оренбург-2 состоится авиационный праздник «Крылья Оренбурга» посвященный 80-летию 117 военно-транспортного авиационного полка. В программе праздника демонстрация авиационной техники, воздушный парад, авиационное шоу с участием легендарной пилотажной группы «Русские витязи».
> 
> https://oren.ru/events/aviashou-v-orenburge/


Торжества по случаю 80-летия со дня формирования 117-го военно-транспортного авиационного полка в Оренбурге перенесли. Запланированное на субботу, 30 июня, авиашоу с участием «Русских витязей», отменили.

Подробнее на RIA56:
В Оренбурге отменили авиашоу с участием «Русских витязей»

----------


## Avia M

7 июля в небе над курортным городом покажут авиатрюки «Русские витязи», «Стрижи», «Беркуты» и «Соколы России». Все вместе они сделают групповую петлю Нестерова и зрелищные роспуски.

Грандиозное авиашоу покажут в Железноводске

----------


## Avia M

> 7 июля в небе над курортным городом покажут авиатрюки «Русские витязи», «Стрижи», «Беркуты» и «Соколы России».


"Погорячились" анонсировать состав... Будет зрелищно, но скромнее.

----------


## Avia M

> Как отметил командир Липецкого авиацентра, проведение мероприятия запланировано на июль 2018 года.


14 июля. В полдень праздник продолжится* на набережной реки Воронеж*, где впервые планируется проведение масштабного авиашоу, посвященного столетию липецкой авиации. Предполагается, что в нем примут участие пилотажные группы «Соколов России», «Стрижей», «Беркутов» и «Русских витязей».

https://gorod48.ru/news/991431/

----------


## Avia M

> Группы высшего пилотажа из Китая приглашены для участия в демонстрационной программе выставки-форума "Армия-2017" в подмосковной Кубинке.


В этом году надеемся прибудут...

----------


## Avia M

> "Погорячились" анонсировать состав... Будет зрелищно, но скромнее.


"Впервые в рамках акции Воздушно-космических сил "Служба по контракту – твой выбор", которая пройдет в Железноводске, экипажи пилотажной группы "Стрижи" продемонстрируют свою обновленную программу с участием семи экипажей. 

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20180704/1523952723.html

----------


## OKA

"Репетиция воздушного парада в честь 100-летия Королевских ВВС Великобритании"



Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1231796.html

----------


## Avia M

"Два дальних противолодочных самолета морской авиации Ту-142 и противолодочный самолет Ил-38Н представят Тихоокеанский флот в ходе главного морского парада, который состоится в Санкт-Петербурге и Кронштадте 29 июля"

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20180706/1524056490.html

----------


## Avia M

Китайские ВВС примут участие в соревнованиях летных экипажей "Авиадартс" и в состязаниях подразделений ВДВ "Десантный взвод". В играх примут участие китайские истребители J-10A, истребители-бомбардировщики JH-7A, транспортные самолеты ИЛ-76 и Y-9, а также бомбардировщики H-6K. При этом транспортник Y-9 и бомбардировщики H-6K впервые примут участие в международных военных играх за границей.

----------


## Fencer

*20.07.2018 - Встреча экипажей самолетов, участвующих в Международном конкурсе «Авиадартс-2018» (аэродром «Дягилево», Рязанская обл.)*

Торжественная церемония встречи команд вооруженных сил Китайской Народной Республики, Республик Казахстан и Беларусь: прибытие участников, посадка самолетов, размещение личного состава и проведение первых рекогносировок.

Представители СМИ смогут пообщаться с участниками конкурса и ознакомится самолетами истребительной авиации
J-10 (Цзянь-10) и бомбардировочной авиации JH-7A (Цзяньхун-7А) Китайской Народной Республики; самолетами Су-30СМ, вертолетами Ми-35 и Ми-171 Республики Казахстан; самолетами Су-25 и Як-130, вертолетами Ми-24 и Ми-8 Республики Беларусь.

В этом году Международный конкурс «Авиадартс-2018» пройдет с 29 июля по 12 августа на территории России.

Ответственное лицо: А.С.Шерстюков, контактный телефон, +7-985-879-70-03.

----------


## OKA

"23 – 29 июля 2018 года аэродром Боровая будет принимать 16-й чемпионат мира по вертолетному спорту.

Аэродром Боровая завершает свою историю громко и красиво, ведь здесь пройдут авиационные соревнования самого высокого уровня. Всю неделю на аэродроме Боровая будет не на шутку горячо – участники из Австрии, Беларуси, Бельгии, Великобритании, Германии, Китая, Польши, России, Украины, Франции, Чехии и Швейцарии приедут в Минск для того, чтобы побороться за победу! "

https://whc2018.by/

http://пронебо.бел/

Беларусь Чемпионат мира по вертолетному спорту


" Аэродром Боровая, как известно, славится первым и единственным в Беларуси музеем авиационной техники, который смогут посетить все зрители фестиваля #ПРОНЕБО. Музей функционирует уже более 10 лет. Первые четыре самолета «приземлились» в музее в 1999 году, а торжественное открытие состоялось 4 июля 2009 года. Инициатором создания музея авиационной техники под открытым небом стал Мочанский Николай Петрович, начальник Минского аэроклуба ДОСААФ, который до 2017 года базировался на аэродроме Боровая.

Сегодня экспозиция музея насчитывает около 40 самолетов и вертолетов, некоторые из которых доступны не только для осмотра снаружи, но и изнутри – как дети, так и взрослые имеют возможность почувствовать, каково это, держать в руках штурвал."

http://пронебо.бел/programma/aviamuzej.html

----------


## Avia M

> А вот это ваще что-то с чем-то! Оч-ч-чень любопытно.


https://www.rzn.info/news/2018/7/21/...vertolety.html

----------


## Avia M

авиационная группа высшего пилотажа «Русские витязи» устроят для всех гостей Главного приключения года долгожданный грандиозный праздник в небе Большого Завидово. Захватывающее дух авиашоу, демонстрирующее летное мастерство и высочайшие качества сверхзвуковых многоцелевых истребителей СУ-30СМ, в этом году продлится два дня – субботу и воскресенье. Знаменитая на весь мир шестёрка «Русских витязей» исполнит программу, в которую войдут групповые вращения вокруг продольной оси в пилотажном порядке «Клин», двойной боевой разворот, «ухо», «бочка» и другие полюбившиеся публике фигуры высшего пилотажа.

https://nashestvie.ru/russkie-vityaz...-i-voskresene/

----------


## Fencer

На аэродроме Плеханово пройдет авиашоу https://t-l.ru/248751.html

----------


## OKA

" Министерство обороны сообщило расписание международного конкурса «Авиадартс — 2018», который пройдет под Рязанью на полигоне Дубровичи. 

29 июля — открытие конкурса, сдача физподготовки; 

3 августа — соревновательный этап №1 «Полет по маршруту, ведение визуальной воздушной разведки, техника пилотирования»; 

4 августа — выполнение полетов по плану тактического эпизода «Авиамикс»; 

7 и 8 августа — соревновательный этап №2 «Боевое применение по наземным и воздушным целям»; 

10 августа — резервный день; 

11 августа — закрытие. 

Рязанцы смогут посетить соревнования и показательные выступления. Подробная информация о том, как добраться до места проведения, появится позднее. Напомним, международный «Авиадартс» пройдет в Рязани в третий раз. За победу поборются летчики из России, Китая, Белоруссии и Казахстана."

Подробнее на RZN.info:

https://www.rzn.info/news/2018/7/26/...rtsa-2018.html


" Рязанцев попросили не ездить по Солотчинскому мосту в день открытия «Авиадартса-2018». Соответствующее сообщение опубликовали на сайте регионального правительства. В день показательных выступлений, 4 августа, на ремонтируемом мосту сотрудники ГИБДД будут регулировать дорожное движение «в соответствии со складывающейся обстановкой». Автомобилистам порекомендовали воздержаться от поездок через мост в сторону Рязани с 8:00 до 11:00 и на выезд из города с 13:00 до 18:00. В это время планируется пропуск автомобилей в одном направлении. Отмечается, что добраться до полигона в Дубровичи можно через автодорогу М-5 «Урал — Собчаково — Троица — Спасск-Рязанский». Напомним, международный «Авиадартс» с 29 июля по 11 августа пройдет на полигоне Дубровичи под Рязанью в третий раз. 
Показательные выступления «Авиамикса» состоятся в День города, 4 августа."

Подробнее на RZN.info:

https://www.rzn.info/news/2018/7/26/...rtsa-2018.html

По наводке :

Авиадартс - Страница 3

----------


## Fencer

Над Мочище пролетят 90 самолётов: НГС узнал, как добраться на авиашоу 5 августа https://m.news.ngs.ru/more/65212471/

----------


## Fencer

> 4 августа — выполнение полетов по плану тактического эпизода «Авиамикс»


В рамках конкурса «Авиадартс» проёдет «Авиамикс» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2188314@egNews

----------


## Fencer

11 августа - аэродром Иваново Северный, "Открытое небо 2018": статика + пролет ВТА, выступление "Руси", "ДОСААФ".
11 августа - аэродром Дягилево закрытие "Авиадартс-2018": награждение, статика, возможно пилотажники.
19 августа - Иваново Ясюниха, день авиации: полеты, статика, возможность покататься.
18 августа - Ермолино (предварительно), день авиации: статика, построение личного состава.
Источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/grjadus....27461/page-16

----------


## Fencer

Ту-144 и Ту-134! https://aviator-ru.livejournal.com/628470.html

----------


## OKA

> Ту-144 и Ту-134! https://aviator-ru.livejournal.com/628470.html


Ну, в этом перепосте, ничего о "предстоящих полётах" Ту-144 не говорится.

Отличный самолёт Ту-134, да ! ))

----------


## Avia M

21-26 августа. МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФОРУМ "АРМИЯ-2018" — Демонстрационная программа

----------


## Fencer

> Ну, в этом перепосте, ничего о "предстоящих полётах" Ту-144 не говорится.


В данном случае так названо сообщение "Ту-144 и Ту-134!" и я так выложил это сообщение...

----------


## OKA

> В данном случае так названо сообщение "Ту-144 и Ту-134!" и я так выложил это сообщение...


Добавленные к названию сообщения кавычки, сняли бы все вопросы))

----------


## OKA

"МиГ-31К с гиперзвуковым ракетным комплексом "Кинжал" и истребитель пятого поколения Су-57 впервые продемонстрируют свои возможности в воздухе на форуме "Армия-2018". Об этом сообщается в программе мероприятий, опубликованной на сайте форума.

МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФОРУМ "АРМИЯ-2018"

Полеты будут проходить как в дни с ограниченным посещением, так и в дни, открытые для всех желающих. С 21 по 23 августа в дни ограниченного посещения показы пройдут с 12:45 до 12:55. В дни открытого посещения машины будут подниматься в воздух в 13:49 так же на 10 минут. Увидеть новые машины в небе можно будет на аэродроме Кубинка..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

МиГ-31К с «Кинжалом» и Су-57 впервые продемонстрируют летную программу на «Армии-2018» - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Fencer

Хедлайнеры авиашоу «Я выбираю небо», - стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-22МЗ, Ту-95МС и Ту-160 прилетят в Казань из боевых подразделений России, а главным гостем праздника станет главком дальней авиации РФ Сергей Кобылаш

Детали подготовки казанского авиашоу озвучил журналистам заместитель начальника Центрального аэроклуба РТ по летной подготовке Сергей Логвиненко. «Два борта Ту-160 и Ту-95МС прилетят из Энгельса, а Ту-22М3 - с аэродрома Шайковка. Штурманы все рассчитали, они соберутся в точке сбора и в 17.30 будут на боевом курсе - со стороны моста «Миллениум» зайдут на зону демонстрационных полётов», - сказал Логвиненко. «Самолеты пролетят на малой скорости, второй заход будет на скоростях повыше и с изменяемой геометрией крыла», - добавил он. По словам Логвиненко боевые самолету будут находиться в воздухе над рекой Казанкой около 15 минут, после чего возьмут курс на свои авиабазы.

Как уточнил замминистра промышленности и торговли Татарстана Ильдар Мингалеев, за полетами лично будет следить главком дальней авиации РФ. «Генерал-лейтенант Сергей Кобылаш сам прилетит, потому что его машины будут выступать, мы его пригласим на сцену, будет много почетных гостей», - пообещал Мингалеев.

Авиашоу «Я выбираю небо» пройдет в Казани 10 августа. В шоу также примет участие пилотажная группа «Русь» - команда мастеров синхронного пилотажа высшего международного уровня. В арсенале летчиков сложнейшие элементы высшего пилотажа. Особым элементом группы можно назвать цветовое сопровождение каждого авиашоу. Система генерации цветного дыма, которой оснащен каждый самолёт, делает возможным представить хорошо известные фигуры пилотажа в новом свете. https://aviaforum.ru/threads/grjadus....27461/page-16

----------


## Fencer

Второй этап XIII Всероссийского слёта любителей авиации состоится в Первушино с 23 по 25 августа 2018 года. Официальное открытие 24 августа в 12.00, воздушный праздник для массового зрителя 25 августа с 12.00. Вход - свободный! Почётные гости Слета: заслуженный летчик-испытатель, Герой России Магомед Толбоев, родственник В.П.Чкалова - Алексей Александрович Чкалов, автор и исполнитель авиационных песен Николай Анисимов. https://ok.ru/group54212572086283/topic/68089324623115

----------


## Fencer

Источник 18 августа 2018 года, день Авиации в Агалатово, Лен-обл.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/chkalovska/topic/68283540177124

----------


## Fencer

Московское Небо 2018

----------


## Fencer

18 августа в Тюмени состоится авиашоу «В гостях у Utair». Мероприятие начнется в 11 часов утра на аэродроме Плеханово. Компания представит все классы вертолетов: их можно будет осмотреть на площадке, пообщаться с экипажем и увидеть маневры пилотов в воздухе. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба авиакомпании. Посетители авиашоу увидят уникальные вертолеты: самый грузоподъемный в мире вертолет Ми-26, «летающий кран» Ми-10К и новейший Ми-171А2 — компания «ЮТэйр — Вертолетные услуги» стала первым эксплуатантом этой машины в 2018 году. Гостей ждут легкие многоцелевые вертолеты AS350/355, которые участвуют в телетрансляции самых громких спортивных соревнований в России и мире. Неизменным успехом у зрителей пользуется Ка-32, который выполняет сложнейшие строительно-монтажные работы на суше и в открытом море. Utair покажет легендарного «труженика неба» Ми-8, его модернизированную версию Ми-17 — в парке Utair работает 110 вертолетов такого типа https://ok.ru/group54212572086283/topic/68098639713547

----------


## Fencer

Всех с наступающим Днём ВВС России!!!

----------


## Avia M

Завтра в Алабино пилотаж и пр. полёты.

----------


## Fencer

> Всех с наступающим Днём ВВС России!!!


Частный предприниматель ко Дню ВВС России...

----------


## bakulinks77

> Частный предприниматель ко Дню ВВС России...


Ну это нормально...

----------


## Сергей72

Подскажите в СПб, Пушкин на аэродроме завтра будут какие мероприятия?
PS. если будут, то во сколько?

----------


## Fencer

> Всех с наступающим Днём ВВС России!!!


Увидеть захват террористов и залезть в кабину самолёта могли гости Хурбинской авиачасти в рамках Дня открытых дверей komсity.ru

----------


## AndyK

> Увидеть захват террористов и залезть в кабину самолёта могли гости Хурбинской авиачасти в рамках Дня открытых дверей komсity.ru


Довольно своеобразно (и я бы сказал бюджетно) подошли к претворению в жизнь требований нового приказа МО "на местах", а именно в Хурбе  :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

> Довольно своеобразно (и я бы сказал бюджетно) подошли к претворению в жизнь требований нового приказа МО "на местах", а именно в Хурбе


Проявили творческую смекалку...

----------


## Fencer

> Увидеть захват террористов и залезть в кабину самолёта могли гости Хурбинской авиачасти в рамках Дня открытых дверей komсity.ru


Мне бы в небо… — ДВК Медиа

----------


## Fencer

*Лётчики отдельного смешанного авиаполка Северного флота покажут авиатехнику жителям Мурманской области*

Накануне Дня воздушного флота России, который традиционно отмечается в третье воскресенье августа, лётчики отдельного смешанного авиаполка объединения ВВС и ПВО Северного флота на аэродроме под Мончегорском проведут день открытых дверей для жителей Мурманской области.

На взлётно-посадочной полосе будет организована выставка авиационной техники, стоящей на вооружении полка, высотное и поисково-спасательное снаряжение. Экскурсии для посетителей выставки проведут пилоты истребителей МиГ-31 и бомбардировщиков Су-24, которые регулярно несут боевое дежурство в небе Кольского Заполярья.

Спланирована работа полевой кухни и Музея боевой славы полка.

Время проведения дня открытых дверей – с 11 до 15 часов 18 августа. https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2190958@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Пилотам фестиваля

----------


## Avia M

«Вертолёты России» на предстоящем форуме «Армия-2018» продемонстрируют ряд новинок, готовых к серийному производству, сообщает 17 августа пресс-служба холдинга.
Прилепин: Путин нaшeл гениальный способ закончить войну в ДНР
США сбили иранский лайнер, убиты 274 человека
Вдова мичмана с «Курска» вскрыла шокирующую правду
НОВОСТИ ПАРТНЕРОВ
В частности, будут показаны модернизированные ударные вертолеты Ми-28НЭ, Ми-35М и Ми-35П с обновленным бортовым радиоэлектронным оборудованием.
Вертолёты Ми-17В-5 и Ка-226.80, патрульный вариант вертолета «Ансат» будут показаны на статической выставке.

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/it/2466521.html

----------


## Fencer

ВСЕХ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

----------


## Avia M

> "МиГ-31К с гиперзвуковым ракетным комплексом "Кинжал" и истребитель пятого поколения Су-57 впервые продемонстрируют свои возможности в воздухе на форуме "Армия-2018".


"Кинжал" удалился из анонса. 054 "присел", вероятно для закрытого показа.

----------


## Avia M

25 августа День открытых дверей пройдёт в международном аэропорту Воронеж третий раз. Год от года праздник становится всё более популярным и дополняется новыми участниками. В этом году гостей ждёт немало сюрпризов и на земле, и в небе. Мероприятия будут продолжаться с 10 до 17 часов.
Воздушная часть программы будет особенно зрелищной. Фигуры пилотажа продемонстрируют три прославленные группы: «Русь», «Колибри» и «Первый полёт». 

Авиашоу в Воронежском аэропорту - Новости - Международный аэропорт Воронеж

P.S. Полагаю и липчане поучаствуют...

----------


## Avia M

Для гостей Гран-при России-2018 гонки "Формула-1", который пройдет с 27 по 30 сентября в Олимпийском парке Сочи, выступит авиационная группа высшего пилотажа "Стрижи".

https://rg.ru/2018/08/20/reg-ufo/v-s...a-strizhi.html

----------


## Fencer

Жители Абакана впервые увидят фигуры высшего пилотажа в исполнении «Соколов России» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2191463@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Авиагруппа «Русские витязи» выступит в Пскове в рамках армейского праздника https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2192973@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи пилотажной группы «Стрижи» выполнят три воздушных показа в рамках выставки «Гидроавиасалон-2018» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2194357@egNews

----------


## Avia M

22 сентября на Энгельсском аэродроме пройдут праздничные мероприятия, посвященные 75-летию прославленной 22-й гвардейской тяжёлой бомбардировочной авиационной Донбасской Краснознамённой дивизии.

https://engels-life.ru/?p=4348

"Стрижи" уже прибыли.

----------


## Fencer

Авиационная группа высшего пилотажа «Стрижи» выступит на этапе Формулы-1 в Сочи https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2196851@egNews

----------


## Avia M

> Экипажи пилотажной группы «Стрижи» выполнят три воздушных показа в рамках выставки «Гидроавиасалон-2018»


"Стрижи" и не только... 
Интернет-аэроклуб пилотажной группы "Стрижи" 2002-2018 - ГИДРОАВИАСАЛОН - 2018

----------


## Avia M

В небе над Красноярском «Русские витязи» на тяжелых высокоманевренных истребителях Су-30 СМ покажут фигуры высшего пилотажа. Зрелище обещает быть незабываем. Состоится оно 6 октября с 14.30 до 15.00 часов.

https://www.krsk.kp.ru/online/news/3253355/

Сегодня впервые в истории АГВП «Русские Витязи» выполнила беспосадочный перелет в составе группы самолетов с дозаправкой в воздухе от танкера Ил-78 к месту показа в г. Красноярске на расстояние свыше 3,5 тыс. км.

http://russianknights.ru/02-10-2018-...koy-v-vozduhe/

----------


## Avia M

6 октября над Костромой высший пилотаж покажут «Стрижи».

https://k1news.ru/news/society/6-okt...azhut-strizhi/

----------


## Avia M

9 октября, в небе над Военной горкой выступит пилотажная группа «Русские Витязи».
Мероприятие пройдет в день 75-й годовщины освобождения Таманского полуострова и всей Кубани от немецко-фашистских захватчиков.

https://www.kuban.kp.ru/online/news/3257706/

----------


## Avia M

> 9 октября, в небе над Военной горкой выступит пилотажная группа «Русские Витязи».


https://youtu.be/r0zRiMEehag

----------


## Avia M

В Казани около Центра семьи "Казан" выступит авиационная группа "Стрижи" на боевых истребителях МиГ-29, в последний раз в столице Татарстана они были в 2005 году. Мероприятие с их участием пройдет 27 октября с 10 до 15 часов.

Над Казанью спустя 13 лет вновь пролетят «Стрижи» на истребителях / Новости Казани. Авто новости Казани. Новости бизнеса в Казани

----------


## Avia M

В Краснодаре состоится акция «Военная служба по контракту в вооруженных силах РФ – твой выбор!»
В рамках акции пройдет концертная программа с участием ведущих творческих коллективов Кубани, показательные выступления сборной команды Воздушно-космических сил и Краснодарского ВВАУЛ по парашютному спорту, авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Стрижи», состоится пролет современных самолетов и вертолетов.
Кроме того, будет организована солдатская кухня, выставка самых современных типов боевой авиационной наземной техники и вооружения. Авиационная составляющая статистического показа будет представлена самолетами, Су-25, Су-30, Миг-29, Л-39, Як-130, Ан-26, Л-410 и вертолетами Ми-8, Ми-28. Ка-52.

https://krasnodar.ru/content/2/show/448531/

----------


## Avia M

Бахрейн 14 - 17 ноября. "Русские Витязи" приглашены.

Flying Display - Bahrain International Airshow Public 2018

----------


## Avia M

> В Казани около Центра семьи "Казан" выступит авиационная группа "Стрижи"


Фотографии. 

Интернет-аэроклуб пилотажной группы "Стрижи" 2002-2018 - "Стрижи" в Казани. "Военная служба по контракту  – Твой выбор!"

----------


## Avia M

> В Краснодаре состоится акция «Военная служба по контракту в вооруженных силах РФ – твой выбор!»


Фотографии. 

Интернет-аэроклуб пилотажной группы "Стрижи" 2002-2018 - "Стрижи" в Краснодаре 3 ноября

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи «Русских витязей» прибыли в Бахрейн для участия в авиасалоне BIAS-2018 https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2203723@egNews

----------


## Avia M

Необычным для этого времени года ливнем встретил Бахрейн участников нынешнего авиасалона BIAS-2018 (Bahrain international airshow), которые накануне стали слетаться в Манаму. По словам очевидцев, колесный транспорт на Sakhir Airbase было впору переводить на понтоны - так высоко и стремительно быстро поднялась вода, затопив огромную территорию.
Узнаваемые во всем мире боевые машины с символикой "Русских витязей" добирались на салон с двумя промежуточными посадками. А потом, уже в Бахрейне, вынуждены были "присесть" на *американскую авиабазу*, где и переждали разгул стихии.

https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2018/11/14/563183.html

----------


## Avia M

26.11.2018 - 29.11.2018 Иран, Остров Киш.

"Стрижи" отработали полёт с лидером...

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи «Стрижей» вылетели из Кубинки в Иран для участия в международном авиасалоне https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2205430@egNews

----------


## Avia M

6 декабря 2018 года исполняется 100 лет со дня образования 22 гвардейского истребительного авиационного краснознаменного полка.
Полеты планируются...

----------


## Avia M

> Экипажи «Стрижей» вылетели из Кубинки в Иран


"Бочка" в составе шести... 
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bqxe95FFlQm/

----------


## Avia M

> Полеты планируются...


7 декабря на аэродроме Центральная Угловая, под Владивостоком, пройдут торжественные мероприятия, приуроченные к 100-летию со дня образования истребительного авиационного полка армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа. Об этом сообщает Минобороны России со ссылкой на пресс-службу Восточного военного округа.

В числе прочих мероприятий над аэродромом пройдёт авиационное шоу с участием группы высшего пилотажа и воздушного боя «Соколы России» (Липецкого авиацентра).

----------


## Fencer

> 7 декабря на аэродроме Центральная Угловая, под Владивостоком, пройдут торжественные мероприятия, приуроченные к 100-летию со дня образования истребительного авиационного полка армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа. Об этом сообщает Минобороны России со ссылкой на пресс-службу Восточного военного округа.
> 
> В числе прочих мероприятий над аэродромом пройдёт авиационное шоу с участием группы высшего пилотажа и воздушного боя «Соколы России» (Липецкого авиацентра).


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2206784@egNews

----------


## Avia M

В 2019 году Великий Новгород отмечает юбилей исторического события – освобождения города от гитлеровцев, которое произошло 20 января 1944 года.
ВВС России порадуют горожан!

----------


## Avia M

> ВВС России порадуют горожан!


13.40-14.00
Демонстрационные полёты авиационной группы высшего пилотажа "Соколы России" над акваторией реки Волхов (в районе Софийской набережной).

----------


## Avia M

18 января 2019 г. Экипажи авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Соколы России» проведут в Великом Новгороде тренировку своей воздушной программы, включающей элементы воздушного боя пара на пару, групповой и одиночный пилотаж.

----------


## Avia M

> 13.40-14.00
> Демонстрационные полёты авиационной группы высшего пилотажа "Соколы России" над акваторией реки Волхов (в районе Софийской набережной).


Увы, СМУ тому виной.




> демонстрационные полеты авиагруппы высшего пилотажа «Соколы России» в Великом Новгороде отменили из-за плохой погоды. Небо над городом заволокло тучами. Проведение полетов в такой обстановке может грозить безопасности не только летчиков, но и горожан.

----------


## Avia M

27 января Санкт-Петербург. АГВП "Стрижи" выполнит парадный пролет, в честь 75 летия со дня полного освобождения Ленинграда от фашистской блокады.

----------


## Avia M

18 августа. Чебоксары. 

Поздравить чебоксарцев прилетит пилотажная группа «Стрижи».

День города Чебоксары: концерт Лепса, авиашоу «Стрижи», парад техники >> Хроника дня >> Городской портал Чебоксар: новости, погода, афиша, работа, объявления

----------


## Fencer

ДЕНЬ ОТКРЫТЫХ ДВЕРЕЙ пройдёт в воскресение 17 февраля в 10.00. Программа: музей, учебный отдел, кафедры, казарма, фильм, общение с офицерами училища. Желающие посетить мероприятие присылайте свои Ф.И.О. (ПОЛНОСТЬЮ!) на avia1936@mail.ru. Заявки принимаются до четверга 14 февраля. С собой иметь паспорт. https://ok.ru/chvvakus/topic/68966796558561

----------


## Avia M

22 февраля  в Астрахани пройдет информационно-агитационная акция «Военная служба по контракту в Вооруженных силах Российской Федерации — Твой выбор!», приуроченная к 60-летию со дня образования 185 центра боевой подготовки и боевого применения.

"Стрижи" покажут высший пилотаж...

----------


## Avia M

> "Стрижи" покажут высший пилотаж...


"Витязи" в понедельник убывают "за компанию"  :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

Июль. «Стрижи» и «Русские Витязи» снова прилетят в Железноводск...

https://news.1777.ru/58130-strizhi-i...-zheleznovodsk

----------


## Avia M

Су-30СМ и Як-130 в Малайзии...

http://limaexhibition.com/exhibitors-display-demo.php

----------


## Avia M

Тамбов. 25 мая.




> Тамбов получил разрешение на проведение авиашоу. Накануне из Главного штаба Вооруженных сил России пришло официальное письмо, - сообщил газете «Тамбовская жизнь» организатор авиапраздника Анатолий Сафонов.
> Уже сейчас известна дата проведения авиашоу – 25 мая. В этот день по традиции «Соколы России» продемонстрируют фигуры высшего пилотажа, а воздушные пожарные искупают зрителей гигантским душем.


https://www.go68.ru/news/2222859/tam...-novoe-aviasou

----------


## Fencer

"К юбилею Чаплыгина

19 марта в соединительной галерее терминального комплекса аэропорта Толмачёво открылась выставка, в которую вошли значимые сведения о работе и жизни Сергея Алексеевича, а так же аэродинамические модели военно-транспортного самолёта Ли-2, многоцелевого истребителя 4-го поколения Су-27 и лёгкого многоцелевого цельнокомпозитного самолёта ТВС-2ДТС. Модели проходили испытания в аэродинамической трубе Т-203 Сибирского научно-исследовательского института авиации (СибНИА) им. С.А. Чаплыгина, которая эксплуатируется с 1944 года. " https://aviaforum.ru/threads/novosti...k.1918/page-73

----------


## OKA

" Экипажи истребительной и армейской авиации Воздушно-космических сил выполнили перебазирование их пунктов постоянной дислокации на аэродром Кубинка (Московская обл.) для участия в московском военном парада.

Экипажи, представляющие Торжокский авиацентр армейской авиации ВКС, традиционно будут открывать воздушную часть парада на Красной площади. Всего в Кубинку доставлено более 20 вертолетов, включая Ка-52, Ми-28Н, Ми-35М, Ми-26 и Ми-8. В состав авиационных экипажей входят молодые летчики, которые впервые примут участие в данном мероприятии.

Предварительно в подмосковную Кубинку прибыли специалисты инженерно-технического состава армейской авиации ВКС, а также была доставлена аэродромная техника, необходимая для обслуживания боевых вертолетов.

Помимо этого, в Подмосковье перебазированы 2 звена модернизированных истребителей МиГ-29СМТ Астраханского авиацентра ВКС.

До конца недели летный состав будет проходить теоретическую подготовку с изучением района и условий проведения предстоящий полетов.

Перебазирование авиационных экипажей и техники оперативно-тактической, дальней и военно-транспортной авиации на оперативные аэродромы, задействованные в подготовке к воздушной части парада Победы, завершится до конца текущей недели."

Фото :

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2224111@egNews

----------


## Avia M

Тренировки по плану (интенсивные), к Параду Победы...

----------


## OKA

" Первая совместная репетиция авиации, колонн военной техники и пеших расчетов, которые будут задействованы в московском параде в честь 74-й годовщины Победы в Великой Отечественной войне, прошла в подмосковном Алабине. Об этом сообщили журналистам в Минобороны.

"Сегодня авиационные экипажи Воздушно-космических сил провели первую в этом году тренировку воздушной части военного парада над подмосковным Алабиным. В тренировке приняли участие более 70 единиц авиационной техники оперативно-тактической, дальней, военно-транспортной и армейской авиации ВКС. Полеты выполнялись на высотах от 150 до 450 метров и на скорости от 200 до 550 километров в час", - сказали в военном ведомстве.

Для проведения тренировки воздушной части парада было задействовано восемь аэродромов в Московской, Липецкой, Воронежской, Тверской, Ивановской, Саратовской и Калужской областях.

По информации военного ведомства, в этом году пешая колонна сформирована из 35 парадных расчетов. Впервые в пеший парадный расчет включены батальон Московского университета МВД РФ имени В. Я. Кикотя, подразделение военнослужащих женщин Военной академии Воздушно-космической обороны имени Маршала Советского Союза Г. К. Жукова и парадный расчет кадетского корпуса Следственного комитета РФ имени Александра Невского. Также впервые в состав роты Почетного караула включен взвод военнослужащих женщин.

Механизированную колонну традиционно возглавляет легендарный танк Т-34, за которым следуют колонны армейских мотовездеходов АМ-1, автомобили “Тигр-М” с боевыми модулями “Арбалет-ДМ” и самоходными противотанковыми ракетными комплексами “Корнет-Д1”. За ними следуют защищенный автомобиль "Тайфун-К 4х4", боевые машины пехоты “Курганец-25” и БМП-3. Далее по брусчатке идут танки Т-14 “Армата” и машины поддержки танков, а также танки Т-72БЗ, боевые машины десанта БМД-4М и бронетранспортеры БТР-МДМ.

Также зрители парада Победы увидят в этом году на Красной площади самоходные пусковые установки ракетного комплекса “Искандер-М”, РСЗО “Смерч”, самоходные гаубицы “Мста-С”, зенитные ракетные комплексы “Бук-М2”, боевые машин ЗРК “Тор-М2”, зенитный ракетно-пушечный комплекс “Панцирь-С” и пусковые установки ЗРК С-400. Впервые будут продемонстрированы автомобили спецназначения “Лада 4х4” с пулеметом “Корд” и автовездеходы-багги “Чабор М-3”.

Тренировки на парадной площадке проводятся три раза в неделю и продлятся до 26 апреля. Всего военнослужащие парадных расчетов проведут 14 совместных тренировок и специальной площадке, представляющей собой макет главной площади страны. Кроме того, тренировки к военным парадам проводятся в 27 городах, где дислоцированы штабы военных округов, флотов и общевойсковых армий. "

http://mosday.ru/news/tags.php?victoryday

----------


## Avia M

> ..."Лада 4х4" с пулеметом "Корд"...


"Лада" вроде не в полёте... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

А-100 заявляли. :Confused: 

Впервые за четыре года в параде задействуют модернизированный самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления А-50У

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6322226

----------


## Avia M

два стратегических бомбардировщика-ракетоносца и самолет-дозаправщик пролетят над центром Ярославля сразу после Парада в Москве.

http://www.interfax-russia.ru/Center...671&id=1022398

----------


## OKA

" Авиационная техника Северного флота впервые в новейшей истории примет участие в параде в честь Дня Победы 9 мая в Мурманске. Об этом сообщает в четверг пресс-служба флота.

"Экипажи самолетов и вертолетов Северного флота будут задействованы в воздушном параде, который состоится 9 мая в небе над городом-героем Мурманском", - сообщает пресс-служба.

Сегодня летчики приступили к тренировкам на аэродромах объединения ВВС и ПВО флота, расположенных на Кольском полуострове. Непосредственно над городом тренировочные полеты пройдут 23 и 26 апреля, генеральная репетиция состоится 7 мая. Воздушный парад в честь 74-й годовщины Победы советских войск в Великой Отечественной войне пройдет в Мурманске впервые в новейшей истории, уточнили ТАСС в пресс-службе.

Высота прохода участников воздушного парада над Мурманском будет варьироваться от 200 до 600 метров. Вертолеты и самолеты пролетят группами и поодиночке с запада на восток над мемориальным комплексом Защитникам советского Заполярья в годы Великой Отечественной войны.

В воздушном параде планируется задействовать 16 единиц авиатехники, в том числе вертолеты Ка-27ПС и Ми-8, самолеты военно-транспортной и противолодочной авиации Ан-26, Ил-20, Ил-38 и Ту-142, а также учебно-тренировочный Су-25УТГ, бомбардировщики Су-24М, палубные истребители Су-33, МиГ-29К и истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31.

Управлять самолетами и вертолетами в парадном строю поручено лучшим представителям летного состава Северного флота, имеющим высокую классную квалификацию, сообщает пресс-служба. "

https://tass.ru/v-strane/6348624

----------


## Avia M

Мероприятие «Авиация глазами детей» для сирот и детей, оставшихся без попечения родителей, прошло в Подмосковье, сообщили в пресс-службе областного Минобразования.
Местом проведения мероприятия стал аэродром «Мячково». Авиапарад посетили более тысячи ребят. Для них организовали полевую кухню, интерактивную выставку, посвященную Великой Отечественной войне. В программу были включены пролет мотодельтаплана, автомобильное и мотошоу, различные конкурсы.
Выполняя воздушную программу, летчики Воздушно-космических сил "Русские Витязи" выполнили комплекс фигур и представили парный и одиночный пилотаж.

----------


## Avia M

Парад Победы. Авиация. 

http://redstar.ru/wp-content/uploads...-9-04-2019.pdf

----------


## Avia M

Пилотажная группа «Русь» выступит на праздновании Дня Победы в Верхней Пышме. 

Пять самолетов L-39 «Альбатрос» известной смоленской пилотажной группы прибудут на аэродром в Арамиле, откуда 9 мая вылетят в Верхнюю Пышму, где покажут жителям авиашоу во время празднования Дня Победы. Асы пилотажной группы «Русь» продемонстрируют фигуры высшего пилотажа: различные петли, фонтан, тюльпан, колокол, сердце и многое другое.

https://veved.ru/news/124409-pilotaz...ej-pyshme.html

----------


## Гравилётчик

> прибудут на аэродром в Арамиле[/url]


Фигасе! Арамиль-Уктус живой ещё, что ли?

----------


## OKA

Парад Победы 2019 - Страница 8

----------


## Avia M

ТАСС, 7 мая. Истребитель МиГ-29 продемонстрирует фигуры высшего пилотажа во время праздничных мероприятий, посвященных Дню Победы в *Нижнем Новгороде*. Об этом сообщает во вторник пресс-служба правительства Нижегородской области со ссылкой на главу региона Глеба Никитина.

Восстановленный инженерами Новосибирского государственного технического университета (НГТУ) штурмовик Ил-2 примет участие в показательных полетах над *Великим Новгородом* в День Победы. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на НГТУ.

----------


## Avia M

Экипажи авиационных групп высшего пилотажа ВКС, включая «Русских Витязей», «Стрижей», «Беркутов» примут участие в демонстрационных полетах в рамках всеармейского этапа конкурса «Авиадартс-2019», который пройдет в Крыму. Об этом сообщает Минобороны России.
Летчики пилотажных групп выполнят свои воздушные программы в ходе розыгрыша тактического эпизода «Авиамикс», показав элементы воздушного боя, комплекс фигур сложного и высшего пилотажа в состав группы, а также парный и одиночный пилотаж.
Тактический эпизод «Авиамикс» включает в себя демонстрацию для зрителей элементов конкурса «Авиадартс», а также летно-технических возможностей современной, новейшей и перспективной авиационной техники Воздушно-космических сил.
Мероприятие пройдет 1 июня на полигоне "Чауда" под Феодосией в Крыму.

----------


## Fencer

> Экипажи авиационных групп высшего пилотажа ВКС, включая «Русских Витязей», «Стрижей», «Беркутов» примут участие в демонстрационных полетах в рамках всеармейского этапа конкурса «Авиадартс-2019», который пройдет в Крыму. Об этом сообщает Минобороны России.
> Летчики пилотажных групп выполнят свои воздушные программы в ходе розыгрыша тактического эпизода «Авиамикс», показав элементы воздушного боя, комплекс фигур сложного и высшего пилотажа в состав группы, а также парный и одиночный пилотаж.
> Тактический эпизод «Авиамикс» включает в себя демонстрацию для зрителей элементов конкурса «Авиадартс», а также летно-технических возможностей современной, новейшей и перспективной авиационной техники Воздушно-космических сил.
> Мероприятие пройдет 1 июня на полигоне "Чауда" под Феодосией в Крыму.


На полигоне Чауда в Крыму завершается подготовка к всеармейскому этапу конкурса «Авиадартс-2019» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2230884@egNews

----------


## Muller

Пардон за оффтоп, но пусть временно информация будет: 360-ый Авиаремонтный Завод (г. Дягилево Рязанской области) проводит День Открытых Дверей в пятницу 17 мая с 9 часов утра.

----------


## Avia M

"Пилотажная группа "Соколы России" выступит на торжественном построении третьего слета юнармейского движения Воронежской области, которое состоится 22 мая на Адмиралтейской площади в Воронеже. Поздравление из кабины истребителя Су-27 по громкой связи получат члены юнармейского движения и новые десять отрядов общеобразовательных школ Воронежского гарнизона ЗВО"

----------


## Avia M

21 июня в 344 Государственном Центре боевого применения и переучивания лётного состава Министерства обороны Российской Федерации состоится День открытых дверей, посвящённый 40-летию Центра.
В программе: показательные полёты вертолётов и пилотажных групп «Беркуты», «Русские Витязи», «Стрижи», демонстрация тактического эпизода. Для гостей будет представлена статическая экспозиция современных вертолётов, а также открыт для свободного посещения музей вертолётной техники.

https://vk.com/berkutyaerobaticteam

----------


## Fencer

ПАО "Таганрогский авиационный научно-технический комплекс им. Г.М. Бериева" открывает двери. http://www.beriev.com/rus/pr_rel/2019_04_30.html

----------


## Fencer

12 мая 2019г. в Мигаловском авиагарнизоне началась подготовка ко Дню Открытых Дверей.
В этом году в стенах аэродрома открыли второй музей, в котором представлены выставочные модели авиации и точные копии бронетанковой военной техники.
Посетить данную выставку можно организованной группой, для этого необходимо отправить заявку на почту: migalovorls@mail.ru
День Открытых Дверей состоится 25 мая 2019г. в 10:00 ❗
Приглашаем всех желающих! https://aviaforum.ru/threads/gryadus....27461/page-21

----------


## Fencer

Программа авиашоу в Тамбове в 2019 году - РИА ТОП68

----------


## Fencer

В Крыму состоится открытие Всеармейского этапа конкурса «Авиадартс-2019» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2232916@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Стал известен план мероприятий, приуроченных к 75-летию Берлинского военно-транспортного авиационного полка https://pln-pskov.ru/society/345832.html

----------


## Avia M

Вертолеты, истребители и беспилотную авиацию смогут увидеть посетители выставки, которая развернется в Хабаровске на территории аэродрома Центральный в дни проведения международного военно-технического форума "Армия-2019" в конце июня.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6477591

----------


## Fencer

> Стал известен план мероприятий, приуроченных к 75-летию Берлинского военно-транспортного авиационного полка https://pln-pskov.ru/society/345832.html


https://pln-pskov.ru/society/345961.html

----------


## Fencer

> В Крыму состоится открытие Всеармейского этапа конкурса «Авиадартс-2019» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2232916@egNews


На полигоне «Чауда» в Крыму стартовала лётная программа конкурса «Авиадартс-2019» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2233705@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> На полигоне «Чауда» в Крыму стартовала лётная программа конкурса «Авиадартс-2019» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2233705@egNews


Гостей всеармейского этапа конкурса «Авиадартс-2019» в Крыму ждет уникальное воздушное шоу «Авиамикс» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2233944@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Впервые военно-технический форум ЮВО «Армия-2019» пройдет на полигоне Прудбой под Волгоградом https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2234091@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> На полигоне «Чауда» в Крыму стартовала лётная программа конкурса «Авиадартс-2019» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2233705@egNews


В Крыму в рамках всеармейского конкурса «Авиадартс» экипажи приступили к применению авиационных средств поражения по наземным объектам https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2234085@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> На полигоне Чауда в Крыму завершается подготовка к всеармейскому этапу конкурса «Авиадартс-2019» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2230884@egNews


Авиационные группы высшего пилотажа покажут свои возможности в небе над Крымом https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2234084@egNews

----------


## Flanker B

> Авиационные группы высшего пилотажа покажут свои возможности в небе над Крымом https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2234084@egNews


 достала эта показуха!

----------


## Антоха

> достала эта показуха!


чем именно?

----------


## KAV

> чем именно?


Например, тратой государственных, причем не таких уж и малых, средств. И ресурса авиационной техники, которой у нас в стране не так уж и много, с учетом ее, страны, просторов и границ. 
Лично мое ИМХО, что эти средства вполне бы с бОльшей пользой пригодились для той же боевой подготовки, либо закупки новой или модернизации имеющейся техники, либо на обустройство социальной инфраструктуры для военнослужащих.
В те же 60-ые, 70-ые, 80-ые подобных частых показух не было, а конкурсы в летные, инженерные и технические военные училища были "будь здоров".
Пусть каждый занимается своим делом. Военные - боевой подготовкой. А "показуху" пусть оставят ротам почетного караула.

----------


## Avia M

> достала эта показуха!


Вам наилучшего здравия!

----------


## Avia M

> 21 июня в 344 Государственном Центре боевого применения и переучивания лётного состава Министерства обороны Российской Федерации состоится День открытых дверей, посвящённый 40-летию Центра.


Командованием ВВС было принято решение перенести празднование 40-летия Центра с 21 июня на другой день. Новая дата пока не установлена.

----------


## L39aero

Нет, вы не правы. Изменилось восприятие информации у молодых людей, им необходимо показывать, демонстрировать. Это не поколение 60-80х,там интерес крылся в прочтенном, усвоенном не визуально. Сейчас нужна картинка.
Второе, раньше полков было столько и в таких местах, что чуть ли куда пальцем не тыкни летали самолёты, сейчас увы это не так. Не говоря уже о маразме секретности и прочего. Несколько примеров из своего детства и юности: мечта стать летчиком зародилась неизвестно когда, но вот устойчивое желание появилось когда над моим захолустным родным городом периодически проходили учения сил ПВО. Полёты миг-29,25 и су-27 на малых высотах прям затягивали, этот грохот, эти стремительный формы. Над моим домом ежедневно 10ками пролетали ту-154/134/ан-24/26 и даже сейчас это звук детства, ну а побывав на 60летии 4ВА было принято решение, только летное училище. Я уже не говорю о том что морозовский полк летавший над поселком моей бабушки на МВ и ПМВ по маршрут, просто уносил в мечты о полётах. А сейчас за все это атата, низко нельзя, ничего нельзя и все, дух авиации ушёл из этих мест. Так пошумим чутка. Поэтому эта показуха нужна для привлечения мечтающих. Вам в силу возраста это не интересно, а молодёжи увы только так можно это показать.

----------


## Avia M

> Например, тратой государственных, причем не таких уж и малых, средств. И ресурса авиационной техники, которой у нас в стране не так уж и много, с учетом ее, страны, просторов и границ.


Побольше самолетов, меньше полетов? Так проходили уже, "расхлебываем"...




> В те же 60-ые, 70-ые, 80-ые подобных частых показух не было, а конкурсы в летные, инженерные и технические военные училища были "будь здоров".


Каким образом это связано? И при любом раскладе 60-е не вернёшь...
Кст., в термин "показуха", похоже вкладываются разные понятия. Посему нет единого мнения...

https://youtu.be/jIqFMaEqsjc

----------


## Mig

> .... В  те же 60-ые, 70-ые, 80-ые подобных частых показух не было, а конкурсы в летные, инженерные и технические военные училища были "будь здоров"...


Не было "показух" - это вы серьезно или ради стеба?! А воздушный парад 1961 года в Тушино, воздушный парад 1967 года в Домодедово - это разве не вершина государственной "показухи"?! А в почему в конце 1960-х официально сформировался "показушный" 234 гиап в Кубинке?! И почему на его базе в начале 1990-х годов были созданы показушные "Стрижи", "Русские витязи"и "Небесные гусары"?!

В советские времена конкурсы были "будь здоров" не только в военные училища, но и в гражданские технические ВУЗы... В Бауманское училище или в МИФИ было сложнее поступить, чем в МГИМО. А поступление в МФТИ вообще приравнивалось к космическому подвигу. Но то были другие времена, когда слово "Интернет" еще не существовало. А соц.сети писатели-фантасты описывали применительно к жизни на Марсе...

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Все накинулись не услышав суть!!!Все правильно он сказал!Нахер они нужны???4 ГЦ ПАП для этого создан?Есть Кубинка,а эти пожиратели чужого ресурса на показуху,60 летние деды,от них инструктора не дождешься,чтобы давали допуска в строевых частях!Им только самолёты пригони и отгони.

----------


## Avia M

> 60 летние деды...Им только самолёты пригони и отгони.


"Дедовщину" в армии не искоренить... :Smile:

----------


## Flanker B

> Например, тратой государственных, причем не таких уж и малых, средств. И ресурса авиационной техники, которой у нас в стране не так уж и много, с учетом ее, страны, просторов и границ. 
> Лично мое ИМХО, что эти средства вполне бы с бОльшей пользой пригодились для той же боевой подготовки, либо закупки новой или модернизации имеющейся техники, либо на обустройство социальной инфраструктуры для военнослужащих.
> В те же 60-ые, 70-ые, 80-ые подобных частых показух не было, а конкурсы в летные, инженерные и технические военные училища были "будь здоров".
> Пусть каждый занимается своим делом. Военные - боевой подготовкой. А "показуху" пусть оставят ротам почетного караула.


ЗОЛОЛТЫЕ СЛОВА

----------


## KAV

> Не было "показух" - это вы серьезно или ради стеба?! А воздушный парад 1961 года в Тушино, воздушный парад 1967 года в Домодедово - это разве не вершина государственной "показухи"?! А в почему в конце 1960-х официально сформировался "показушный" 234 гиап в Кубинке?!


Хорошо.
Давайте посчитаем "на пальцах" эти "показухи" с 1960 по 1985 или 1990 года. "показухи" для публики, а не для специалистов. Что-то мне подсказывает, что нам может пальцев одной руки хватить.

А "показушный" полк в Кубинке изначально создавался не чтобы населению что-то показывать, а чтобы демонстрировать советскую авиатехнику потенциальным зарубежным заказчикам. Разве не так?


Ну вот давайте рассмотрим пример. Парад в честь Дня ВМФ в Санкт-Петербурге в 2017 году.
Самолично был несколько раз в Громово, где базировались МиГ-31 из Мончегорска, МиГ-31 из Елизово, Су-24М из Мончи и МиК-29К с Северов.
Вот скажите, нахрена гнать в Санкт-Петербург, через всю страну целую пару МиГ-31 с Дальнего Востока?
При этом один самолет так до "питерских окраин" и не смог долететь, встал где-то по отказу, а долетевший поучаствовал только в репетициях. 
Ну ладно, допустим хотели показать все типы самолетов, имеющихся в МА ВМФ. Так МиГ-31 уже были, с Мончи, что гораздо ближе до Ленобласти и Санкт-Петербурга, нежели Дальний Восток.
И что это, если не показуха.

А уж как "рад" был лётный и инженерно-технический состав длительной командировки в Громово....
Такие радостные слова "как это достало..." довелось от них там слышать...

А по мне так лучше бы они все занимались боевой подготовкой в местах постоянной дислокации или принимали участие в каких-либо учениях. А для парада в честь Дня ВМФ вполне хватило бы нескольких кораблей и подводной лодки с Балтфлота, как было раньше. 

Нет, чисто "лично для себя любимого", конечно оно здорово. Вновь побывать на аэродроме, подышать керосином, послушать рев форсажей, а в прошлом году так еще и пообщаться с летным и инженерно-техническим составом любимого родного 43-его полка.... НО!!!
С "государственной" точки зрения...ИМХО... нафиг эта "показуха" не нужна.

----------


## L39aero

Ну вот теперь давайте разберем: да, гонять матчасть с ДВ и ЧФ на балтику конечно глупо. И тут с вами соглашусь, с другой стороны, ну а как же отработка действий по перебазированию, усилению группировок? Т. Е. Слетать просто мы не можем, нашему МО в жабу такое мероприятие, а на парад пожалуйста, вроде как с целью. Или может быть Елизовские обрадовались интересном петешествию а-ля, Елизово-Анадырь-мыс Шмидта-Тикси и ещё можно ради развлекухи куда нибудь на Итуруп. Там бы такой плач ярославны был.. Вывод, сами не понимают чего ноют. Не нравится, вперёд, увольняйся и посмотрим как они дома будут сидеть. Так что это безосновательно. В целом это другая беда, наш флот называется не умеет и не может нормально распоряжаться авиационный ресурсом, не говоря уже о полноценно понимании на кой им его вообще дали.
Согласен, что есть Витязи и Стрижи, которые как раз и предназначены для сих увеселений и полёты строями плотным в ущерб подготовке это вредно и глупо, но кто её там нормально планирует?
Ну и отдельно по 4 Гц-это вообще ныне непонятная контора с непонятными действиями и непонятным уровнем подготовки, зато понтов и по пилотажить они везде лезут.

----------


## Avia M

> но кто её там нормально планирует?


Планируют нормально!




> и по пилотажить они везде лезут.


Полагаете самодеятельность?

----------


## L39aero

Я имел в виду не ЦПАТ, а остальные полки, в сомкнутых порядка это не самый важный навык групповых полётов. А выбивание ресурса хорошее. А вот то что липецкие во все бочки затычка это да, там конечно же есть нормальные лётчики, но сама идея создания Соколов и продолжающиеся выступления дичь дичайшая. Не думаю, что без их участия их везде суют.

----------


## Avia M

> Не думаю, что без их участия их везде суют.


Не всё так однозначно. Полагаю у Вас есть возможности поинтересоваться и уточнить...




> Я имел в виду не ЦПАТ


Понятно, спасибо. 
Ресурсы и навыки актуальны были и будут. Наверное без этого в боевой не обойтись...
Опыт, сами знаете чей "сын".

----------


## KAV

> Ну вот теперь давайте разберем: да, гонять матчасть с ДВ и ЧФ на балтику конечно глупо. И тут с вами соглашусь, с другой стороны, ну а как же отработка действий по перебазированию, усилению группировок?


А знаете как в "старые добрые времена" отрабатывали действия по перебазированию?
Скажем вылетает эскадра 43-его апиб из Чойбалсана и наносит удар на полигоне Баян-Джаргалан под Батором, затем идет на Сайн-Шанд, там посадка, заправка, проверка, подвеска вооружения. Затем на свой полигон Карини-Нур, и домой два звена, а одно звено на Рудовку, запасной грунтовый аэродром. Там опять таки заправка, проверка, подвеска вооружения, взлет - полигон - аэродром базирования.
Конечно, масштаб не тот. Расстояния не те. Так и самолеты были не такие. Да и летали по учениям и на бОльшие расстояния. 
Вот это - отработка перебазирования.
А перелет "за тридевять земель" с той лишь целью, чтобы больше месяца, больше месяца тренироваться по несколько раз в неделю пролету над акваторией Невы и Финского залива, чтобы потом заключительным аккордом пройти строем на параде... не слишком ли это расточительно? 
По моему скромному мнению все упражнения, предусмотренные курсом боевой подготовки, и должны выполняться ради оной, а не ради развлечения населения страны. 
Для этого достаточно одной "развлекательной" эскадры, типа роты почетного караула, и то не факт, что на боевых самолетах. 
Я, например, целиком поддерживаю нашего форумчанина с ником leha-lp, который да-аа-леко не приветствовал в свое время передачу Су-30СМ "Витязям". 
Не во всех строевых частях еще техника обновлена, чтобы новейшие машины "показушникам" отдавать.
Вот когда все ВВС полностью перейдут на новую технику, тогда пожалуйста.
Все-таки вооруженные силы существуют не для "показух" для населения своей страны, у них несколько иные цели и задачи, вот пусть ими и занимаются.
Иное дело показ авиатехники для потенциальных покупателей оной. Тут разумеется товар надо лицом показывать.
А в век Интернета как раз различные учения и можно и дОлжно широко освещать в СМИ, в том числе электронных. Что вроде и делается.
А тратить ресурс боевых самолетов для "показух" в наших ВВС, и так урезанных до предела, думается не слишком позволительная роскошь. 
Все ИМХО, разумеется.

----------


## OKA

" Пилотажная группа Беркуты :

8 июня смотрите наше вступление на закрытии российского этапа "Авиадартса" в Севастополе. "

https://www.facebook.com/BerkutyAero...type=3&theater

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Авиационный фестиваль «Крылья Пармы» состоятся 6 июля 2019 г. в г. Перми на авиабазе «Сокол». Программа авиашоу будет опубликована позднее.

https://vk.com/krylyaparmy

----------


## Mig

Вы все правильно говорите... Но почему же Вы до сих пор не главком хотя бы МА ВМС, не говорю о ВКС?

То, что Вы написали на профессиональном сленге называется "популизм", т.е. призыв к чему-то безусловно популярному среди электората, но заведомо не выполнимого при чуть-чуть профессиональном рассмотрении. Говоря же о "государственном интересе", то как здесь не вспомнить слова русского политика начала 20-го века Ульянова-Ленина о том, что "каждая кухарка должна научиться управлять государством"...

Нельзя сравнивать 1960-70-80-е годы, тогдашний СССР и его мощнейшие ВВС и современную Россию. Времена другие, ситуация другая, все другое... Поэтому Ваши отсылки к советским временам так же не корректны, как, например, сравнение МиГ-21 и Су-57...

А что касается "показухи"... А разве Интернет с соц.сетями,  инстаграмами и т.д. - это разве не глобальная виртуальная показуха? А если вы против "показухи", то зачем Инет-показухе участвуете, показывая свой "государственный интерес"?

----------


## cobra_73

> ................ В целом это другая беда, наш флот называется не умеет и не может нормально распоряжаться авиационный ресурсом, не говоря уже о полноценно понимании на кой им его вообще дали.
> .


Это точно. Безграмотны ибо адмиралы. Беда у них с пониманием принципов современной морской войны. У них и кораблестроительная программа получилась ужас...ужас.

----------


## KAV

> Вы все правильно говорите... Но почему же Вы до сих пор не главком хотя бы МА ВМС, не говорю о ВКС?


Рылом не вышел. 




> То, что Вы написали на профессиональном сленге называется "популизм", т.е. призыв к чему-то безусловно популярному среди электората, но заведомо не выполнимого при чуть-чуть профессиональном рассмотрении. Говоря же о "государственном интересе", то как здесь не вспомнить слова русского политика начала 20-го века Ульянова-Ленина о том, что "каждая кухарка должна научиться управлять государством"...


Как раз "показухи" скорее всего и популярны у электората, "хлеба и зрелищ"... увы, это выражение пришлом к нам еще из древности...

А слова Ульянова-Ленина на самом деле звучат так:




> «Мы не утописты. Мы знаем, что любой чернорабочий и любая кухарка не способны сейчас же вступить в управление государством… Но мы… требуем немедленного разрыва с тем предрассудком, будто управлять государством, нести будничную, ежедневную работу управления в состоянии только богатые или из богатых семей взятые чиновники. Мы требуем, чтобы обучение делу государственного управления велось сознательными рабочими и солдатами и чтобы начато было оно немедленно, то есть к обучению этому немедленно начали привлекать всех трудящихся, всю бедноту».


Статья «Удержат ли большевики государственную власть» (Полное Собрание Сочинений, т. 34, с. 315)
Почувствуйте разницу!




> Нельзя сравнивать 1960-70-80-е годы, тогдашний СССР и его мощнейшие ВВС и современную Россию. Времена другие, ситуация другая, все другое... Поэтому Ваши отсылки к советским временам так же не корректны, как, например, сравнение МиГ-21 и Су-57...


То есть Вы обеими руками "ЗА" "показуху". За то, чтобы огромные деньги и ресурс не такого уж большого количества самолетов тратился ради того, чтобы Вы лично и такие же как Вы полюбовались на летающие в небе боевые самолеты и сказали что-либо типа "Ух ты...".
И это вместо того, чтобы лишний раз слетать на дозаправку, на полигон и т.п.

В том, что времена ныне совсем другие - тут Вы бесспорно правы. Как раз тогда, когда в ВВС СССР были тысячи машин, летчиков и множество мест базирования авиационной техники, как раз тогда то "показуха" и была бы возможно уместна.
Сейчас же тратить ресурс на зрелища - расточительство по моему скромному мнению, расточительство и отвлечения личного состава частей от исполнения ими возложенных на них обязанностей.  




> А что касается "показухи"... А разве Интернет с соц.сетями,  инстаграмами и т.д. - это разве не глобальная виртуальная показуха? А если вы против "показухи", то зачем Инет-показухе участвуете, показывая свой "государственный интерес"?


Да-аа..
К сожаления ничего таки Вы не поняли. Возможно это моя вина, не сумел правильно, четко и грамотно донести свою мысль. 
Предлагаю на этом и закончить. Тема то все-таки не об этом. 
Я свое скромное мнение высказал, оппоненты свое, Вам нравится лицезреть МНОЖЕСТВО разных авиашоу, мне тоже нравится, но в настоящее время считаю, что средства, затраченные на это, можно было бы употребить с бОльшей пользой, а авиашоу делать одно-два в год, не более.
Все кто хотел высказались, давайте и завершим этот диалог, пока админ Володя нам не навтыкал. :Redface:

----------


## Avia M

> Все кто хотел высказались, давайте и завершим этот диалог


Тогда по теме... :Smile: 

Пилотажные группы Воздушно-космических сил «Соколы России», «Беркуты», «Стрижи» и «Русские Витязи» устроят масштабное авиашоу над акваторией Севастопольской бухты в день закрытия всеармейского этапа конкурса по воздушной выучке летных экипажей «Авиадартс-2019».

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...-ru-6n7dq.html

----------


## OKA

" В Курскую область прилетят «Стрижи»

Над мемориальным комплексом «Курская Дуга» выступит авиационная группа высшего пилотажа ВВС России «Стрижи». Об этом сообщает администрация Курской области.

Представление станет частью этапа всероссийской акции Минобороны России «Служба по контракту – твой выбор!». Помимо этого, запланировано десантирование парашютистов.

Сама акция «Служба по контракту – твой выбор!» пройдет 24 августа 2019 г. в районе Триумфальной арки. В программе мероприятия концерт, организованный Министерством обороны РФ. Кроме этого будет представлена экспозиция современного вооружения и организованы мастер-классы по рукопашному бою и развернута полевая кухня."

В Курскую область прилетят «Стрижи»

----------


## Avia M

> Командованием ВВС было принято решение перенести празднование 40-летия Центра с 21 июня на другой день. Новая дата пока не установлена.


Определена новая дата праздника по случаю 40-летия 344 Центра. День открытых дверей состоится в субботу, 29 июня. Начало торжественного построения — в 9.00. Пропуск гостей на территорию будет осуществляться с 8.00.

----------


## Avia M

В Севастополе корабельные соединения и береговые войска Черноморского флота представят более 50 единиц вооружения, военной техники и авиации в ходе мероприятий Международного военно-технического форума «Армия-2019». Об этом сообщает Минобороны России со ссылкой на пресс-службу Южного военного округа.
В частности, в акватории Севастопольской бухты свои боевые возможности продемонстрируют вертолеты армейской авиации Ка-52 «Аллигатор» и МИ-28Н «Ночной охотник».

----------


## Avia M

> Авиационный фестиваль «Крылья Пармы» состоятся 6 июля 2019 г. в г. Перми на авиабазе «Сокол». Программа авиашоу будет опубликована позднее.


Русские Витязи...

----------


## Avia M

> Определена новая дата праздника по случаю 40-летия 344 Центра. День открытых дверей состоится в субботу, 29 июня. Начало торжественного построения — в 9.00. Пропуск гостей на территорию будет осуществляться с 8.00.


Вот только с полётами - пролёт... :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

Хабаровск 28-29 июня.

В ходе форума «Армия-2019» жители и гости краевой столицы смогут увидеть работу армейской авиации - экипажи самых больших в мире серийно выпускаемых вертолетов Ми-26 продемонстрируют тушение условного очага возгорания с применением водосливного устройства ВСУ-15. Летчики транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор» отработают эвакуацию экипажа условно терпящего бедствия вертолета,  осуществят высадку парашютистов. В этой части программы также примут участие летчики современных истребителей Су-35С и бомбардировщиков Су-34, которые осуществят демонстрационный пролет над взлетно-посадочной полосой. 
На аэродроме «Центральный» будут представлены бомбардировщик Су-34, истребители Су-35С и Су-30СМ, транспортные Ту-134убл,  Ан-12 и Ан-26. 

В Хабаровске пройдет небывалый открытый военно-технический форум << Новости | Дебри-ДВ

----------


## Avia M

Авиагруппа «Соколы России» 29 июня выступит с высшим пилотажем на аэродроме посёлка Каштак в Чите, первоначально сообщалось, что «Соколы России» будут в Чите 30 июня, сообщили корреспонденту ИА «Чита.Ру» 8 июня в пресс-службе Восточного-военного округа. 

https://www.chita.ru/foto/131895/

----------


## Avia M

Ставрополь 21 сентября.

Совместно с Воздушно-космическими силами Российской Федерации проводится грандиозное авиашоу с участием легендарных авиационных групп.
В авиашоу принимают участие истребители МиГ-29 и Су-30СМ, на которых летают известные в России пилотажные группы: «Стрижи», «Русские витязи», «Соколы России», «Беркуты». Кроме авиашоу гостям праздника представляется гастрономическое шоу, увлекательная концертная программа, выставка военной техники, специальной техники МЧС России, Росгвардии, показательные выступления военнослужащих Южного военного округа.
Авиашоу «Железные крылья»

----------


## Avia M

19 июля.
День металлурга в 2019 году в Магнитогорске станет финальным аккордом в череде торжеств, посвященных 90-летию города.
С 19 до 19 часов 25 минут магнитогорцы и гости города смогут наблюдать за виртуозными виражами пилотажной группы «Стрижи». 

Магнитогорск встретит День Металлурга со «Стрижами» и звездами, Челябинск - с «Хором Турецкого» | Новости Челябинска и Челябинской области uralpress.ru

----------


## Avia M

Реактивный бизнес-джет Pilatus РС-24 будет представлен на Международном авиационно-космическом салоне МАКС-2019 на статической стоянке и в программе демонстрационных полётов, говорится в сообщении компании Nesterov Aviation, авторизованного центра продаж и обслуживания самолётов Pilatus на территории России. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба оргкомитета МАКС.

----------


## Avia M

Ежегодный авиационный праздник «Мы патриоты своей страны» пройдёт 28 июля на аэродроме «Мочище», расположенном в пригороде Новосибирска. В этом году мероприятие будет посвящено 105-й годовщине ПВО России и 90-летию Гражданской авиации Сибири.
В празднике примут участие частные пилоты и авиационные компании. По сообщению пресс-службы мэрии города Новосибирска, ожидается около 400 участников, 80 самолетов и вертолетов, 70 парашютистов. "Соколы России", "Русь". 


Авиационный праздник «Мы патриоты своей страны»

----------


## Avia M

Минобороны РФ опубликовало официальное расписание «Авиадартса-2019», который пройдет с 3 по 17 августа под Рязанью, на полигоне Дубровичи. 

Опубликована программа «Авиадартса-2019» | События | КУЛЬТУРА | АиФ Рязань

----------


## николай-78

По плану подготовки к Авиадартсу-2019 летать начали с 1 июля 2019. Самое интересное будет 17.08- закрытие в Дягилево, 10.08-это на полигоне Дубровичи там и показуха тоже была (недостатки дня: автомобильная пробка и может использоваться как резервный день-это 30 минут между заходами-так было в прошлые разы).

----------


## Avia M

Летчики авиационной группы высшего пилотажа "Русские витязи" (г. Кубинка, Московская обл.), входящей в состав Государственного центра подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний (г. Липецк), примут участие в праздничных мероприятиях, посвященных Дню Военно-Морского Флота России в г. Балтийске. Об этом сообщает Минобороны России со ссылкой на пресс-службу Западного военного округа.

В воскресенье, 28 июля,  в рамках своего выступления летчики продемонстрируют 15-минутную программу с традиционным индивидуальным, групповым и встречным пилотажем на многоцелевых истребителях поколения 4+ морской авиации Балтийского флота Су-30СМ.

----------


## Avia M

14 сентября 2019 года (суббота) в Челябинске на аэродроме Шагол состоится праздник посвящённый Дню Воздушного Флота.

В празднике планируется принятие участия пилотажной группы «Стрижи» на самолётах МиГ-29 и лётчиков компании «Челавиа» на винтовых учебных самолётах.

https://chvvakush.ru/

----------


## Гравилётчик

> 14 сентября 2019 года (суббота) в Челябинске на аэродроме Шагол состоится праздник посвящённый Дню Воздушного Флота.
> 
> В празднике планируется принятие участия пилотажной группы «Стрижи» на самолётах МиГ-29 и лётчиков компании «Челавиа» на винтовых учебных самолётах.
> 
> https://chvvakush.ru/


Какая-то непонятная афиша.
"ПЧелавиа" как таковая уж больше года как не существует - спасибо Росавиации за это. Самолёты были арестованы (хотя, вроде, выкупили их обратно).
В сентябре на аэродромах ЦВО будет точно не до праздников, ибо "Центр-2019".
Да и из начальников про это мероприятие никто и слыхать не слыхивал. Хотел бы я ошибаться, но насчёт этого скажу скорее "нет", чем "да".

----------


## Avia M

Авиационные экипажи иностранных команд, участвующих в конкурсе «Авиадартс-2019» Армейских международных игр, приступили к перелетам к месту проведения соревнований в Рязанской области. Об этом сообщает Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации.
Летчики из Белоруссии, Казахстана и Китая прибывают на конкурс на своей авиатехнике.
В настоящий момент экипажи стратегических бомбардировщиков Хун-6К ВВС Китая, учебно-боевых штурмовиков Як-130 ВВС Белоруссии, а также транспортные самолеты с инженерно-техническим составом и наземным оборудованием для обслуживания авиационной техники уже прибыли на аэродром Дягилево под Рязанью.
До конца дня ожидается прибытие военно-транспортных самолетов Юнь-9 и Ил-76 Китайской Народной Республики, а также вертолетов Ми-8, Ми-24 Белоруссии.
До конца недели на конкурс прибудут экипажи бомбардировщиков JH-7A, истребителей J-10 ВВС Китая, истребителей Су-30 и вертолетов Ми-35, Ми-171 ВВС Казахстана.

----------


## Fencer

В Новосибирск прилетела пилотажная группа «Соколы России» https://ngs.ru/more/66174685/

----------


## Fencer

«Соколы России» продемонстрируют фигуры высшего пилотажа на акции «Военная служба по контракту - твой выбор!» в Красноярске https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2243414@egNews

----------


## Fencer

85-летие КнААЗ им. Ю.А. Гагарина https://pp.userapi.com/c855236/v8552...rHjSuhryfM.jpg

----------


## Avia M

Авиашоу в рамках Дня открытых дверей в Воронежском аэропорту в субботу, 24 августа, начнут знаменитые «Русские Витязи».
Захватывающие трюки в небе покажут пилотажные группы «Первый полёт» и «Колибри».

https://vestivrn.ru/news/2019/08/05/...sskie-vityazi/

----------


## Fencer

> 85-летие КнААЗ им. Ю.А. Гагарина https://pp.userapi.com/c855236/v8552...rHjSuhryfM.jpg


17 августа 2019 года...

----------


## Fencer

> 85-летие КнААЗ им. Ю.А. Гагарина https://pp.userapi.com/c855236/v8552...rHjSuhryfM.jpg


Пресс-центр

----------


## Avia M

Показательные полеты авиационной техники, концерт и праздничный салют – так отметит 85-летний юбилей Иркутский авиазавод. Празднование состоится в субботу, 17 августа. 

https://glagol38.ru/text/09-08-2019/aviazavod

----------


## Avia M

Авиагруппа «Русские витязи» и ансамбль песни пляски Российской Армии имени Александрова примут участие в праздновании восьмидесятилетия победы на Халхин-Голе в Монголии...

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2246001@egNews

С МАКСом "пересекается" мероприятие... :Confused:

----------


## Гравилётчик

> С МАКСом "пересекается" мероприятие...


Не должно. Вроде, в десятых числах сентября...

----------


## Avia M

> Не должно. Вроде, в десятых числах сентября...


"Халтмаагийн Баттулга поблагодарил Россию и непосредственно компанию "Роснефть" за выделение 8 миллионов евро. Средства пойдут на благоустройство района и обновление сомона Халхин-Гол. Приглашение принять участие в торжествах 3-4 сентября направлено главе российского государства"

МАКС без "Витязей"? :Confused: 
Даже в  трагическом 2009, проявили стойкость...

----------


## Fencer

День Открытых Дверей на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба)...

----------


## Avia M

Ежегодный авиапраздник "Открытое небо", который состоялся на военном аэродроме Северный под Иваново при участии пилотажной группы "Русь", посетили более 87 тыс. зрителей.
"Самым ожидаемым событием "Открытого неба" стало выступление пилотажной группы "Русь" на реактивных учебно-тренировочных самолетах L-39 "Альбатрос", которая впервые выступала в Ивановской области. 

https://tass.ru/obschestvo/6753730

----------


## Avia M

17 августа.

----------


## Avia M

20 августа в 12:40 в аэропорту Чебоксар приземлились 7 истребителей пилотажной группы "Стрижи". Перед посадкой летчики поприветствовали жителей Чебоксар, совершив несколько полетов над городом.

https://pg21.ru/news/59059

24 августа в 12:00 над Московской набережной состоится показательное выступление пилотажной группы.

----------


## Fencer

*Авиашоу пройдёт на Набережной Комсомольска в эту субботу*

На минувшей неделе ряд мероприятий, посвящённых празднованию 85-летия КнААЗ, 80-летия Таллинского авиаполка и Дня Авиации, по погодным условиям пришлось отменить или перенести. Так, заявленный карнавал пройдёт в субботу 24 августа в 18:00. Маршрут останется тем же - по улице Калинина от проходных территории "Б" до площади у Дворца культуры Авиастроителей.

Отменённое авиашоу также перенесли на эту субботу. Пройдёт оно не на аэродроме "Дзёмги", а на Набережной Комсомольска. В 12:00 на сцене состоится праздничный концерт, после чего ожидаются показательные полёты авиагруппы "Русские Витязи". Мероприятие продлится до трёх часов дня, в ходе него будет работать пункт набора на военную службу. После этого события начнётся рок-фест "Притяжение", который завершится в десять часов вечера.

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи боевых самолетов и вертолетов Черноморского флота выступят с воздушным шоу на фестивале «Таврида – АРТ» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2248475@egNews

----------


## Avia M

24 августа жители Курска увидят авиационное шоу в исполнении сводной пилотажной группы в небе над мемориальным комплексом «Курская битва» на проспекте Победы.
Авиационный парад пройдет в рамках акции Министерства обороны «Военная служба по контракту – твой выбор!» В одном строю пройдут три группы оперативно-тактической авиации Западного военного округа - четверка истребителей поколения 4+ Су-30 СМ из Курской области, пара высотных тактических разведчиков Су-24 МР из Тверской области, а также четверка маневренных бомбардировщиков Су-34.
Самолеты пройдут на высоте около 300 метров над Триумфальной аркой, с интервалом в 3 секунды на скорости до 550 км\ч, что позволит гостям торжеств насладиться воздушной частью парада, сообщает пресс-служба Западного военного округа.

http://kurskcity.ru/news/citynews/143484

----------


## Avia M

> Отменённое авиашоу также перенесли на эту субботу. Пройдёт оно не на аэродроме "Дзёмги", а на Набережной Комсомольска. В 12:00 на сцене состоится праздничный концерт, после чего ожидаются показательные полёты авиагруппы *"Русские Витязи"*.


В Комсомольске-на-Амуре пройдет масштабная акция ВКС «Служба по контракту – твой выбор!», посвященная 80-летию истребительного авиационного полка Восточного военного округа и 85-летию авиационного завода им. Ю.А. Гагарина, дислоцированных в этом городе. *Летчики Липецкого авиацентра на самолетах Су-35с* отработают ближний маневренный воздушный бой пара на пару с демонстрацией наступательных и оборонительных действий, а также выполнят комплекс фигур группового и одиночного пилотажа.

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2248646@egNews

----------


## Гравилётчик

> В Комсомольске-на-Амуре пройдет масштабная акция ВКС «Служба по контракту – твой выбор!», посвященная 80-летию истребительного авиационного полка Восточного военного округа и 85-летию авиационного завода им. Ю.А. Гагарина, дислоцированных в этом городе. *Летчики Липецкого авиацентра на самолетах Су-35с* отработают ближний маневренный воздушный бой пара на пару с демонстрацией наступательных и оборонительных действий, а также выполнят комплекс фигур группового и одиночного пилотажа.
> 
> https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2248646@egNews


Кошмар. Перед самым МАКСом все три группы просто нарасхват. Они, походу, квалификацию будут на самом салоне летать...

----------


## Red307

А помню времена, когда на Максе и рафали и ф-15 летали. Нашим давали передохнуть

----------


## Avia M

> Они, походу, квалификацию будут на самом салоне летать...


Витязи вчера отлетали. Если всё сложится успеют к МАКСу в дни массовых посещений...

----------


## Avia M

> А помню времена, когда на Максе и рафали и ф-15 летали. Нашим давали передохнуть


Вы что-то путаете. Летали и ваши, и наши, полные программы. Время на выступления соотв. больше отводилось...

----------


## Red307

> Вы что-то путаете. Летали и ваши, и наши, полные программы. Время на выступления соотв. больше отводилось...


Ну да. День длиннее был.
А вообще посыл был в том, что раньше разнообразнее было.

----------


## Red307



----------


## Fencer

Привет!

Мы готовим документальный фильм о МАКС 2019 и о людях разных профессий, влюблённых в авиацию. В связи с этим мы объявляем конкурс для авиафотографов.
Мы ищем героя - фотографа, с которым проведём два дня съёмок документального фильма (о вас) и предоставим доступ для фотосессии в труднодопустимую медиазону МАКС 2019 (где самолёты летают прям над тобой).

Для того, чтобы участвовать в конкурсе нужно написать ответ на три вопроса:

1) коротко о себе и почему занимаетесь фотографированием самолетов.
2) почему хотите попасть на МАКС2019.
3) интересная история из жизни, связанная со съемкой самолетов.

*Ответ в свободной форме - эссе не больше чем пол странички.
*Прислать телефон для связи
*Для жителей Москвы и МО, а также для тех кто сможет за пол дня приехать в мск и самостоятельно решить вопрос с проживанием.

Дедлайн по отправлению истории - 26 авг, до 21:00.

Номер для связи - 89266375986 Люся

Спасибо!

----------


## Red307

Столько текста и в конце просто "Люся"))

----------


## OKA

> Столько текста и в конце "Люся"))


Верно подмечено  :Biggrin:  

Сразу бы :




> Привет!
> 
> Мы готовим ... 
> 
> Номер тлф. Люся
> 
> Спасибо!


Вообще странная замануха, судя по тексту "Мы... Люся" ))

Может "Люся" не одна...

----------


## Avia M

> Вообще странная замануха,


Мало того - "труднодопустимая медиазона"... Нечто. Везде реклама, заплати и в зону милости доставим.
"Прям над тобой" - блеск. Споттеры из Китая, организованно перемещались на минивэне и прям над ними полёты...
Но Россиян, превосходство по кол-ву... Хоть здесь.  :Smile:  Кст., бесплатно совершенно. Замечу, во время проведения, за забором "низя", Гвардия России начеку.

----------


## Avia M

> раньше разнообразнее было.


Согласен. Зато ныне "Беркут" обещают на статике...

----------


## OKA

> Мало того - "труднодопустимая медиазона"... Нечто. Везде реклама, заплати и в зону милости доставим.
> "Прям над тобой" - блеск. Споттеры из Китая, организованно перемещались на минивэне и прям над ними полёты...
> Но Россиян, превосходство по кол-ву... Хоть здесь.  Кст., бесплатно совершенно. Замечу, во время проведения, за забором "низя", Гвардия России начеку.





> .Может "Люся" не одна...


 :Cool:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Лётчик-испытатель Юрий Ващук: «Горжусь, что одним из первых освоил Су-57».
Накануне стало известно, что к «иконостасу» Юрия Михайловича, увенчанному Золотой Звездой, добавилась ещё одна награда - орден Мужества. Абсолютное признание опыта, мастерства и, конечно же, мужества!.. 

https://zvezdaweekly.ru/news/t/20198201354-ngBOS.html

Поздравляем!

----------


## Avia M

> Согласен. Зато ныне "Беркут" обещают на статике...


Прибывает.

----------


## Avia M

> Авиашоу в рамках Дня открытых дверей в Воронежском аэропорту в субботу, 24 августа, начнут знаменитые «Русские Витязи».


24 августа 2019 года в Воронежском международном аэропорту им. Петра Первого был организован День открытых дверей. По мнению одних, мероприятие, продолжавшееся семь часов, получилось интересным и познавательным. Другие называют и организацию, и результат провальными.
Основная претензия к организаторам – неожиданная отмена показательного шоу знаменитой группы высшего пилотажа «Русские витязи». Якобы они срочно улетели в Монголию.

https://culturavrn.ru/society/28172?...medium=desktop

Скучно без "Витязей"... :Confused:

----------


## Fencer

> 24 августа 2019 года в Воронежском международном аэропорту им. Петра Первого был организован День открытых дверей. По мнению одних, мероприятие, продолжавшееся семь часов, получилось интересным и познавательным. Другие называют и организацию, и результат провальными.
> Основная претензия к организаторам – неожиданная отмена показательного шоу знаменитой группы высшего пилотажа «Русские витязи». Якобы они срочно улетели в Монголию.
> 
> https://culturavrn.ru/society/28172?...medium=desktop
> 
> Скучно без "Витязей"...


Они в этот день и в Курск не прилетели... https://rosregistr.ru/guide/330512.html

----------


## Fencer

> В Комсомольске-на-Амуре пройдет масштабная акция ВКС «Служба по контракту – твой выбор!», посвященная 80-летию истребительного авиационного полка Восточного военного округа и 85-летию авиационного завода им. Ю.А. Гагарина, дислоцированных в этом городе. *Летчики Липецкого авиацентра на самолетах Су-35с* отработают ближний маневренный воздушный бой пара на пару с демонстрацией наступательных и оборонительных действий, а также выполнят комплекс фигур группового и одиночного пилотажа.
> 
> https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2248646@egNews


Здесь https://aviaforum.ru/threads/aerodro...32746/page-224 фотографии и видео...

----------


## Fencer

В День города над Волгоградом будут кружить «Ночные охотники», «Аллигаторы» и «Грачи» » Новости Волгограда: Все для Вас - Волгоград

----------


## Fencer

Летчики пилотажных групп проведут 6 воздушных показов в рамках открытой части авиасалона МАКС-2019 https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2249955@egNews

----------


## OKA

МАКС-2019 - Страница 9

----------


## Red307

Собирался сегодня на речку смотреть полеты, в городе пока муть. Не знаю, чего там можно будет увидеть.

Кстати, су-57 в будни летали толпой не менее трёх самолётов. Начиная со вчерашнего дня - одиночный короткий пилотаж. Сегодня по программе то же. Наверное сломались.

----------


## Avia M

> Наверное сломались.


Ошибаетесь. Разукомплектовали в техаптечки...

----------


## L39aero

Вот они ужасы мордора, ничего не летает....))))

----------


## Avia M

Новороссийск.
Фигуры высшего пилотажа летчики покажут 14 сентября — в День города.
Авиашоу «Русских витязей» начнется в 14:00. Репетиция полетов состоится 12 сентября в 14:00 в небе над мемориалом «Малая земля», сообщил в своем аккаунте в Instagram мэр города Игорь Дяченко.

----------


## Red307

> Вот они ужасы мордора, ничего не летает....))))


Почему не летает? Жужжалки раза по три летали. Одни и те же..


На прошлой неделе су-57 по трое тренировались чуть ли не каждый день. А как настало время показа - один. Смысл был толпой на тренировках летать?

Аверьяновы по два раза почему то летают. 
А Су-34 только в наземной экспозиции. 

Очень странная программа.

Кстати, погода разошлась. Шашлычек съели, пиво попили.

----------


## Avia M

> Жужжалки раза по три летали. Одни и те же.. Очень странная программа.


Невзирая на "стоны недовольных" (пивом)...




> "В субботу МАКС посетили более 173 тыс. человек. Это абсолютный рекорд посещаемости авиасалона в один день за все годы его проведения"


Кст., и в пятницу возможен рекорд...

----------


## Red307

Такие "рекорды" на руку только продавцам билетов и любителям давки и очередей.

Никуда не подойти, ничего не посмотреть. В павильонах половина экспозиций закрыта. Народ стадом идёт из одного в другой в надежде что-то увидеть.

Осталось блины с лопаты в толпу закидывать.))


П.с. 
Я стоял правее

----------


## Avia M

> П.с. 
> Я стоял правее


Форумчане в курсе!  :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

БОЛЬШОЙ АВИАЦИОННЫЙ ПРАЗДНИК!

Дорогие друзья! В этом году 19 октября будет отмечаться восьмидесятилетний юбилей 689 гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка им. А.И. Покрышкина.

В праздновании примут участие много гостей из России и зарубежья.

Основный мероприятия пройдут на аэродроме в Чкаловске. С 11:30 до 17:00 будет день открытых дверей: авиационно-спортивный праздник с выступлением асов на СУ-27, СУ-30, пролёт легкомоторных самолётов, прыжки парашютистов, экспозиция самолётов и средств авиа-технического обеспечения. А потом будет интересный праздничный концерт. Праздник будет очень ярким и будет интересен для всех!

Будем стараться, чтобы этот большой военный авиационный праздник проводился у нас в Чкаловске ежегодно. https://vk.com/wall-86186210_287623

----------


## Avia M

> скажу скорее "нет", чем "да".


В субботу, 14 сентября 2019 года, на территории военного аэродрома «Шагол» в честь 283-летия со Дня рождения Челябинска состоится авиационный праздник с участием группы «Стрижи», которая продемонстрирует фигуры высшего пилотажа. Сегодня 10 сентября, летчики прибыли в Челябинск, все 7 самолетов успешно приземлились на территории аэродрома. 

http://gazeta-ch.ru/lentanovostei/6-...-pilotazh.html

----------


## Fencer

В Новороссийске пройдет авиашоу «Русских витязей» https://kuban24.tv/item/v-novorossij...sskih-vityazej

----------


## Avia M

20-21 сентября.
50-летний юбилей Саратовского высшего военного училища летчиков отпразднуют выступлением пилотажной группы «Беркуты».

50-летний юбилей Саратовского высшего военного училища летчиков отпразднуют выступлением пилотажной группы «Беркуты» — Правительство Саратовской области

----------


## Avia M

В связи с корректировкой полётного графика авиационной группы «Русские витязи» 21 сентября в Ижевске демонстрационные полёты выполнит пилотажная группа «Соколы России». Об этом ИА REGNUM сообщили в городской администрации. Выступление состоится над акваторией Ижевского пруда.

----------


## Avia M

Ставрополь. 21 сентября.

Совместно с Воздушно-космическими силами Российской Федерации проводится грандиозное авиашоу с участием легендарных авиационных групп.
В авиашоу принимают участие истребители МиГ-29 и Су-30СМ, на которых летают известные в России пилотажные группы: «Стрижи», «Русские витязи», «Соколы России», «Беркуты». Кроме авиашоу гостям праздника представляется гастрономическое шоу, увлекательная концертная программа, выставка военной техники, специальной техники МЧС России, Росгвардии, показательные выступления военнослужащих Южного военного округа.


Авиашоу «Железные крылья»

----------


## Fencer

> В авиашоу принимают участие истребители МиГ-29 и Су-30СМ, на которых летают известные в России пилотажные группы: «Стрижи», «Русские витязи», «Соколы России», «Беркуты».


«Беркуты» на другой матчасти летают...

----------


## Avia M

> «Беркуты» на другой матчасти летают...


Возможно свои машины дома оставят...

----------


## Fencer

> Возможно свои машины дома оставят...


И будут летать пассажирами в задних кабинах Су-30СМ...

----------


## Avia M

Пилотажная группа ВКС РФ «Русские витязи» прибыла в Турцию для участия в Международном фестивале авиации и космических технологий Teknofest İstanbul. Как сообщили в Минобороны РФ, экипажи выполнили беспосадочный перелёт на истребителях Су-30СМ из подмосковной Кубинки в аэропорт имени Ататюрка в Стамбуле.

----------


## Fencer

> Пилотажная группа ВКС РФ «Русские витязи» прибыла в Турцию для участия в Международном фестивале авиации и космических технологий Teknofest İstanbul. Как сообщили в Минобороны РФ, экипажи выполнили беспосадочный перелёт на истребителях Су-30СМ из подмосковной Кубинки в аэропорт имени Ататюрка в Стамбуле.


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2253008@egNews

----------


## Avia M

> 21 сентября в Ижевске демонстрационные полёты выполнит пилотажная группа «Соколы России».


Истребитель пилотажной группы "Соколы России" исполнил фигуры сложного пилотажа в небе над Ижевском. Полет Су-35 прошел в честь Дня оружейника, который отмечают в Удмуртии с 18 по 22 сентября.
Самолет находился над акваторией Ижевского пруда около 20 минут. За это время пилотируемое командиром группы Александром Гусевым воздушное судно, исполнило виражи с креном, перевороты, управляемую бочку, петлю Нестерова, Катушку и несколько раз пролетел на низкой высоте перед зрителями.
"Погодные условия, к сожалению, не позволили в полной мере показать нам программу выступления звена истребителей...


https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6912808...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

> *БОЛЬШОЙ АВИАЦИОННЫЙ ПРАЗДНИК!*


Ранее 1190... :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

> Ранее 1190...


Об чем речь?

----------


## Avia M

> Об чем речь?


Пост номер 1190.

----------


## Fencer

> Пост номер 1190.


Понял - удалил повтор...

----------


## Avia M

В аэропорт Адлер из Кубинки прибыли «Русские витязи» на истребителях СУ-30СМ. Оборудование для авиашоу было доставлено на транспортном самолете Ил-76.
В субботу летчики выступят перед зрителями «Формулы-1» в небе над Олимпийским парком.

https://www.kuban.kp.ru/daily/27034/4098407/

----------


## OKA

" Экипажи авиационно группы высшего пилотажа «Стрижи» примут участие в акции «Служба по контракту – Твой выбор!» в г. Мурманск, проводимой в рамках празднования Дня города.

Воздушный показ предусматривает в дебютной части выполнение одиночного пилотажа с выполнением комплекса различных фигур пилотажа на форсажном режиме работы авиационных двигателей.

После этого летчики Воздушно-космических сил в составе 6 экипажей покажут наиболее зрелищные фигуры и перестроения в воздухе, в том числе групповые «петли Нестерова», «бочки», синхронные «бочки», перестроения в «ромб», «пирамиду», «конверт», «звезду» и другие полетные порядки.

Завершилась воздушная программа выполнением парного и встречного пилотажа, включая такие фигуры, как «колокол», «зеркало», «встречный роспуск».

Воздушный показ пилотажной группы «Стрижи» пройдет 5 октября над акваторией Кольского залива на высотах от 100 до 1500 метров.

Накануне планировано проведение тренировочных полетов над местом воздушного показа.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2255087@egNews





> Об чем речь?





> Понял - удалил повтор...


Один пост удалил, пятОк добавил  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Зрелищное авиашоу покажут "Стрижи" в Тихорецке.
На аэродроме 8 февраля отметят 80-летие со дня образования Гвардейского Тарнопольского Ордена Кутузова III степени авиационного полка.

http://тихвести.рф/news/zrelishhnoe_...20-01-20-14176

----------


## Fencer

Воздушно-космические силы в 2020 году проведут шесть акций «Служба по контракту — твой выбор!» с участием пилотажных групп https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2272131@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Пилотажная группа «Стрижи» проведет первый в 2020 году воздушный показ в Краснодарском крае https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2274135@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Российская военная авиация впервые за пять лет будет задействована в параде Победы в Бишкеке https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2276793@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Впервые в параде Победы в Екатеринбурге примут участие истребители Су-34 и танки Т-80 https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2276763@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Пролет авиации 9 Мая запланирован в восьми городах Урала, Сибири и Поволжья https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2276743@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Более 50 самолетов и вертолетов задействуют в праздновании Дня Победы - 9 Мая в Севастополе, Новороссийске и Керчи https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2280412@egNews

----------


## Avia M

В воздушной части парада в честь 75-летия Победы в Великой Отечественной войне, который пройдет во Владивостоке 9 мая, запланировано участие 22-х летательных аппаратов. Об этом сообщает Минобороны России со ссылкой на Отдел информационного обеспечения Приморского региона (г. Владивосток).

14 самолетов и вертолетов будут представлять морскую авиацию Тихоокеанского флота, а остальные - армию ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа. Предварительно известно, что над столицей Приморского края пролетят дальние противолодочные самолеты Ту-142, противолодочные самолеты Ил-38, самолет Ту-134, высотные истребители МиГ-31, истребители Су-35 и Су-30СМ, а также палубные вертолеты Ка-27 и Ми-8.

----------


## Avia M

В Калининграде в воздушной части военного парада в ознаменование 75-летия Великой Победы, который пройдет 9 мая, запланировано участие 25 самолетов и вертолетов соединения морской авиации Балтийского флота.

https://kaliningradlive.com/05032020-76335

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи самолетов и вертолетов объединения ВВС и ПВО ЮВО готовятся к участию в воздушном параде в честь 75-летия Великой Победы https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2281446@egNews

----------


## Avia M

25 марта 2020 г., Летчики высотных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ оперативно-тактической авиации Центрального военного округа на аэродроме в Пермском крае приступили к тренировочным полетам воздушной части парада Победы в Екатеринбурге. Об этом сообщает Минобороны России со ссылкой на пресс-службу Центрального военного округа.
Экипажи четырех воздушных кораблей МиГ-31БМ пермского авиаполка тренируют групповую слетанность в составе авиаотряда. В боевом порядке «пеленг»
Всего в параде Победы в Екатеринбурге будет задействовано более 20 единиц авиационной техники. Авиаотряд высотных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ будет завершать воздушную часть парада.

----------


## Red307

Кто будет смотреть парад? Все по домам на карантине.

----------


## Avia M

> Кто будет смотреть парад? Все по домам на карантине.


Весьма познавательный пост... :Confused: 

В 1941-м кто смотрел?

----------


## Red307

> Весьма познавательный пост...
> 
> В 1941-м кто смотрел?


То есть, твои посты комментировать запрещается? Извини

----------


## PECHKIN

> Кто будет смотреть парад?


По телевизору покажут

----------


## Avia M

> 6 апреля 2020 г. Первая совместная тренировка пеших расчетов и авиации к параду Победы, который состоится 9 мая на Красной площади, прошла в понедельник в подмосковном Алабино. Об этом сообщает ТАСС, в тренировке были задействованы 75 самолетов.


Интересно, "вертушки" работали не с Правдивого...

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи истребителей Су-30 и штурмовиков Су-25 ЮВО 9 мая выстроятся в боевой порядок в виде цифры «75» в небе над Ростовом-на-Дону https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2286603@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> Экипажи истребителей Су-30 и штурмовиков Су-25 ЮВО 9 мая выстроятся в боевой порядок в виде цифры «75» в небе над Ростовом-на-Дону https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2286603@egNews


Экипажи новейших штурмовиков Су-25СМ3 ЮВО из Ставрополья на параде в Ростове изобразят в небе цифру «5» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2286723@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Военный парад 9 мая в Санкт-Петербурге завершат 30 самолётов и вертолётов Западного военного округа https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2286792@egNews

----------


## Avia M

16 апреля 2020 г.,  Летный состав авиационных полков объединения ВВС и ПВО Северного флота приступил к тренировкам демонстрационного пролета авиатехники, посвященного 75-летию Победы советского народа в Великой Отечественной войне. Об этом сообщает Минобороны России со ссылкой на пресс-службу Северного флота.

Как и в прошлом году, полетный маршрут самолетов и вертолетов проходит над городом-героем Мурманском в районе памятника Защитникам Советского Заполярья.

В тренировках участвуют 16 летательных аппаратов: вертолеты Ка-27, Ми-8, самолеты Ан-26, Ан-12, Ил-38, Ил-20, Су-24М, Су-25УТГ, Су-33, МиГ-29К и МиГ-31БМ. В дальнейшем к ним присоединится экипаж дальнего противолодочного самолета Ту-142М.

Тренировки пролета авиатехники будут проводиться в зависимости от метеорологических условий до конца текущего месяца.

----------


## Avia M

Парад Победы 9 мая на Красной площади переносится...

https://ria.ru/20200416/1570149409.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Red307

> Парад Победы 9 мая на Красной площади переносится...
> 
> https://ria.ru/20200416/1570149409.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Странно. Могли бы провести и по телевизору показать... Или как в 41м. Кто-то бы посмотрел.

----------


## Avia M

> Странно.


Безусловно.

----------


## Avia M

На фоне отмены из-за коронавируса парадов в День Победы военная авиация 9 мая пролетит над Санкт-Петербургом и еще 11 городами России, сообщил во вторник Западный военный округ (ЗВО).
Линейные пролёты экипажей боевой авиации пройдут в воздушном пространстве Санкт-Петербурга, Курска, Орла, Воронежа, Белгорода, Вологды, Ярославля, Нижнего Новгорода, Смоленска, Вязьмы, Острова, Калининграда.

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/706420

Интересно, "75" над Москвой пролетит?

----------


## Avia M

Армия 2020...

http://www.avia.rusarmyexpo.ru/flying_prog/flyprog_info

----------


## Avia M

Пилотажные группы ВКС России проведут 9 мая авиашоу в Кубинке, которое будет транслироваться центральными каналами российского телевидения. Об этом рассказал замкомандующего войсками Западного военного округа по военно-политической работе генерал-майор Юрий Евтушенко, сообщает ТАСС.
"Хотел бы всех пригласить посмотреть по центральным телевизионным каналам 9 мая с 15:30 до 16:30 мск авиационное шоу над аэродромом Кубинка. Это захватывающее зрелище будет, четыре пилотажные группы наших российских Воздушно-космических сил будут в нем участвовать".

----------


## L39aero

А вот в ЮВО интересная ситуевина, цифру 75 для главного парада сначала перенесли в Ростов, и в один из дней провели 2 репетиции, смотрелось круто., а сегодня уже тренировки были без неё. Печалька. Поговаривают, кто-то позавидовал и сказал фигвам.

----------


## Avia M

> Поговаривают, кто-то позавидовал и сказал фигвам.


Еще в марте намекали на перебазирование...

----------


## L39aero

Не, все отменили, совсем. Т. Е. люди уже увидели репетицию 75 в Ростове, экипажи готовы, а сверху сказали низя, в Москве нет и вам фигушки. Позорище.

----------


## Red307

Должно быть как-то так.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> в Москве нет


Пачка НОТАМов уже выдана на тренировки и 9 мая

----------


## Avia M

> Пачка НОТАМов уже выдана на тренировки и 9 мая


Какое отношение НОТАМы московские имеют к цифрам?

----------


## L39aero

Нотамы мы читаем начиная с начала апреля, даже рейсы из-за них переносили, только 75 не будет ни в Москве, ни в Ростове, хотя её уже и видели многие.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Какое отношение НОТАМы московские имеют к цифрам?





> Нотамы мы читаем начиная с начала апреля, даже рейсы из-за них переносили, только 75 не будет ни в Москве, ни в Ростове, хотя её уже и видели многие.


Пардон, читал с закрытыми глазами. Почему-то подумалось, что речь о полётах над Москвой вообще, а не о цифре 75

----------


## Red307

https://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=3261701

----------


## Fencer

> только 75 не будет ни в Москве, ни в Ростове, хотя её уже и видели многие.


Хурба
https://vk.com/video191312992_456239130

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи Воздушно-космических сил выполнят пролет над Астраханью 9 мая https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290514@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Демонстрационный пролет авиации ЦВО впервые состоится в Абакане в День Победы https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290487@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Первая тренировка демонстрационного пролета авиации, посвященного 75-й годовщине Победы в Великой Отечественной войне, состоялась в центре Екатеринбурга https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290441@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В Самаре состоялась первая тренировка демонстрационного пролета авиации ко Дню Победы https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290437@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Около 600 самолетов и вертолетов будет задействовано в пролетах авиации 9 мая https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290295@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи Су-34 Ленинградской армии ЗВО приступили к подготовке авиапарада в Санкт-Петербурге, Воронеже и Белгороде https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290266@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Летчики ЦВО провели рекогносцировку маршрута демонстрационного пролета авиации в Екатеринбурге https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290253@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Боевая авиация ЗВО в День Победы пролетит над Пискаревским мемориалом в Санкт-Петербурге https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290223@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В Армении прошла генеральная репетиция пролета боевой авиации ЮВО и Минобороны Армении в День Победы https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290086@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Летчики ЦВО провели первую совместную тренировку воздушного парада https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2289729@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В День Победы над Самарой пролетят сверхзвуковые истребители, фронтовые бомбардировщики и вертолеты https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2289721@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В Новосибирске 9 мая пройдет демонстрационный пролет военной авиации https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2289718@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Летчики объединения ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа провели тренировку воздушного парада 9 мая в Ростове-на-Дону https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2289715@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В Новороссийске прошла первая групповая тренировка демонстрационного пролета авиации в честь Дня Победы https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2289675@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Авиация ЮВО в Ставропольском крае проводит тренировки демонстрационного пролета в День Победы https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2289648@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Лётчики Северного флота проведут тренировку воздушного парада над Мурманском https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2289559@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Более 20 вертолетов и самолетов пролетят над центром Екатеринбурга 9 мая https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2289563@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Более 80 самолетов и вертолетов задействует Центральный военный округ в демонстрационных полётах на День Победы https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2289586@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В День Победы авиация ЮВО выполнит в небе Астрахани демонстрационный пролет https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2289503@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Более 100 самолетов и вертолетов ВВО совершат демонстрационные полеты над городами Дальнего Востока в честь Дня Победы https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2289466@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Впервые в День Победы в Грозном и Владикавказе пройдет воздушный парад авиации https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2289435@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи боевой авиации ЮВО в День Победы пролетят парадным строем над Волгоградом https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2289447@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В День Победы в Ставрополе состоится демонстрационный пролет боевой авиации и праздничный салют https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2289434@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В День Победы над Краснодаром экипажи боевой авиации ЮВО выполнят демонстрационный пролет https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2289440@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Во Владивостоке летчики морской авиации ТОФ и армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа проводят тренировки пролёта авиации ко Дню Победы https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2289418@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В Калининграде прошла первая репетиция воздушного парада, посвященного 75-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2289302@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Более 200 самолетов и вертолетов ЮВО будет задействовано в демонстрационных пролетах авиации 9 мая https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2289286@egNews

----------


## Avia M

В дополнение. :Smile:  «Пролёт авиации»

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи Воздушно-космических сил выполнят пролет над Астраханью 9 мая https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290514@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Авиаторы Северного флота провели тренировку воздушного парада над Мурманском https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290610@egNews

----------


## Fencer

На Черноморском флоте прошла тренировка пролёта авиации в честь 75-летия Великой Победы https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290648@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Летчики ЦВО проведут генеральную репетицию пролета авиации в девяти городах РФ 7 мая https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290671@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Генеральная репетиция пролета авиации над главной площадью прошла в Кызыле https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290871@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В 14 городах Дальневосточного федерального округа состоялись генеральные репетиции воздушного показа авиационной техники ко Дню Победы https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290864@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В Самаре состоялось генеральная репетиция демонстрационного пролета авиации в День Победы https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290845@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Летчики ЦВО провели генеральную репетицию демонстрационного пролета авиации в Екатеринбурге https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290843@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Генеральная репетиция пролета российской авиации к Дню Победы состоялась в Таджикистане https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290842@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Генеральная репетиция демонстрационного пролета авиации прошла в Новосибирске https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290841@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Лётчики Северного флота проведут тренировку воздушного парада над Мурманском https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2289559@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В Калининграде прошла генеральная репетиция воздушного парада, посвященного 75-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290829@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Авиапарад в небе над Биробиджаном пройдёт в День Победы - портал «Город на Бире» (г. Биробиджан)

----------


## GK21

> Пилотажные группы ВКС России проведут 9 мая авиашоу в Кубинке, которое будет транслироваться центральными каналами российского телевидения. Об этом рассказал замкомандующего войсками Западного военного округа по военно-политической работе генерал-майор Юрий Евтушенко, сообщает ТАСС.
> "Хотел бы всех пригласить посмотреть по центральным телевизионным каналам 9 мая с 15:30 до 16:30 мск авиационное шоу над аэродромом Кубинка. Это захватывающее зрелище будет, четыре пилотажные группы наших российских Воздушно-космических сил будут в нем участвовать".


Не удалось пока, к сожалению,  обнаружить в сетке телеканалов упоминаний об этом предстоящем интересном событии. Состоится ли? Если действительно состоится, то это будет, пожалуй, вторая трансляция из Кубинки со времён далекого апрельского авиашоу 1992 г.

----------


## Avia M

> Состоится ли?


Если не вмешается погода...

----------


## Red307

3 минуты 40 секунд от красной площади до моего балкона))

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

> 3 минуты 40 секунд от красной площади до моего балкона))


Ты прям хронометражист на своём балконе! Хоть шлем надел или так в трусах с будильником замерял?

----------


## Avia M

> Не удалось пока, к сожалению,  обнаружить в сетке телеканалов упоминаний об этом предстоящем интересном событии. Состоится ли? Если действительно состоится, то это будет, пожалуй, вторая трансляция из Кубинки со времён далекого апрельского авиашоу 1992 г.


Увы. Для прямого эфира места не нашлось...
22-10 "Звезда".

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Увы. Для прямого эфира места не нашлось...
> 22-10 "Звезда".


Только что прямой эфир закончился у "Звезды"... Правда, не по ТВ.

----------


## Avia M

> Правда, не по ТВ.


Понятно. Праздник всенародный, репортаж "узкопрофильный". :Confused:  Да и вечером отвели 15 минут...

----------


## GK21

> Увы. Для прямого эфира места не нашлось...
> 22-10 "Звезда".


Спасибо за информацию! Посмотрим хотя бы в записи и в укорочённом виде.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Понятно. Праздник всенародный, репортаж "узкопрофильный". Да и вечером отвели 15 минут...


Там на рулёжке Ту-154 какой-то подозрительный стоял. Уж не спецпоказ ли какой?

----------


## Avia M

> Уж не спецпоказ ли какой?


В ответ, только пожимание плечами с намеком... :Cool:

----------


## Red307

> Ты прям хронометражист на своём балконе! Хоть шлем надел или так в трусах с будильником замерял?


Да ты следил на мной, старый извращенец.

----------


## GK21

> В ответ, только пожимание плечами с намеком...


Ветераны в Новом городке наблюдали за происходящим с «крыш» и балконов домов. Доступа на аэродром предусмотрено не было)).

----------


## Avia M

> Доступа на аэродром предусмотрено не было)).


Так пандемия кругом... (к сожалению)

----------


## OKA

Подборка роликов :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5853443.html

----------


## Let_nab

> Да ты следил на мной, старый извращенец.


Помечтай! Ты просто своими пахучими труханами даже людей в масках на улице распугал! 
И не рассказывай байки, что ты свояк-технарь да ещё и в России находишься. Это какой-то резидент Госдепа по фамилии Ональный в Москве прислал фотки, а ты перепостил по-умняку - что мол вот какой я местный хронометражист.

----------


## Red307

> Помечтай! Ты просто своими пахучими труханами даже людей в масках на улице распугал! 
> И не рассказывай байки, что ты свояк-технарь да ещё и в России находишься. Это какой-то резидент Госдепа по фамилии Ональный в Москве прислал фотки, а ты перепостил по-умняку - что мол вот какой я местный хронометражист.


Радует, что ты начал отличать "технаря" от "техника".

----------


## Let_nab

> Радует, что ты начал отличать "технаря" от "техника".


Тебя ещё что-то радует, кроме как злобно и пахуче пакостить в комментах! 
Тогда праздник себе устрой - прыгни с этого своего балкона и рассчитай хронометраж своего полёта до асфальта!

----------


## Red307

> Тебя ещё что-то радует, кроме как злобно и пахуче пакостить в комментах! 
> Тогда праздник себе устрой - прыгни с этого своего балкона и рассчитай хронометраж своего полёта до асфальта!


"Пахучие труханы", "Ональный"... Все выдает в тебе высокоинтеллектуального эрудированного человека. На какой-нибудь помойке типа Русарми тебе бы цены не было. Тут твои таланты пропадают ))

Там оказывается есть кнопочка "игнор". Как удобно.))

----------


## Let_nab

> "Пахучие труханы", "Ональный"... Все выдает в тебе высокоинтеллектуального эрудированного человека. На какой-нибудь помойке типа Русарми тебе бы цены не было. Тут твои таланты пропадают ))
> 
> Там оказывается есть кнопочка "игнор". Как удобно.))


А что не так с Госдепом, труханами или Ональным!?  Вполне бытовые наименования и тем более самые близкие к тебе ассоциации. Поэтому ты на них эмоционально реагируешь. Не надо давить на культурку, потому как ты далёк от неё. 
Так воспользуйся кнопочками. Игнорируй меня, если боишься меня, бесишься от бессилия  и явно не осилишь любой со мной диалог. 
Очень жаль что тут нет отдельной большой кнопки слива твоего персонажа как ты, которого на форуме с перебором много и от которого прёт ненависть и зловонье.

----------


## Avia M

В этом году решено повторить воздушную часть парада Победы. Одновременно пройдут и его наземная составляющая, и шествие «Бессмертного полка», которые не состоялись 9 мая. Дата проведения пока не определена, как и количество городов, которые задействуют в мероприятии. 

https://iz.ru/1011219/anton-lavrov-r...bedy-povtoriat

Вариант 3 сентября...

----------


## Red307

> В этом году решено повторить воздушную часть парада Победы. Одновременно пройдут и его наземная составляющая, и шествие «Бессмертного полка», которые не состоялись 9 мая. Дата проведения пока не определена, как и количество городов, которые задействуют в мероприятии. 
> 
> https://iz.ru/1011219/anton-lavrov-r...bedy-povtoriat
> 
> Вариант 3 сентября...


В годовщину Беслана...

----------


## Avia M

> В годовщину Беслана...


Полагаю, примут правильное решение...

----------


## Avia M

Самолет-амфибия Бе-200 в воздушной части Главного военно-морского парада в Санкт-Петербурге будет представлен в противолодочном варианте...

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/8521217

----------


## Avia M

Парад к 75-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне пройдет в Москве 24 июня...

https://ria.ru/20200526/1572008527.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Red307

> Парад к 75-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне пройдет в Москве 24 июня...
> 
> https://ria.ru/20200526/1572008527.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Не послушали тебя. Не "приняли правильное решение"

----------


## Fencer

> Парад к 75-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне пройдет в Москве 24 июня...
> 
> https://ria.ru/20200526/1572008527.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Про воздушную часть предстоящего Парада Победы ничего не написано.

----------


## Avia M

> Про воздушную часть предстоящего Парада Победы ничего не написано.


Так ещё 9 мая заявили, что с воздушной составляющей (возм. изменения в составе)...

----------


## Fencer

Над Москвой 24 июня пролетят 75 самолетов и вертолетов https://tass.ru/moskva/8594781

----------


## Avia M

24 июня во время парада Победы над Севастопольской бухтой пролетят 50 единиц авиационной техники военного назначения.
Жители и гости города увидят парадный строй из 26 воздушных судов: это будут истребители Су-30СМ и Су-27П, штурмовики Су-25СМ, фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М, Ту-134, Ан-26 и самолет-амфибия Бе-12, вертолёты Ка-27 и Ми-8, а также знаменитые вертолёты Ка-52 «Аллигатор» и Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник».
В Южном военном округе воздушная часть будет сопровождать парады в Новороссийске и Керчи. В Керчи после пешего парада над бухтой пролетят 14 самолётов и вертолётов, а в Новороссийске - 10.
За несколько дней до Парада Победы пройдут контрольные пролёты и генеральная репетиция воздушной части.

Служба информации «Вести.Севастополь»

----------


## Fencer

Над Калининградом 24 июня пролетят 20 самолетов и вертолетов Балтфлота https://www.kaliningrad.kp.ru/online/news/3891737/

----------


## Fencer

Летчики армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа проводят тренировки воздушной части парада Победы во Владивостоке https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2296470@egNews

----------


## Avia M

Сверхзвуковые истребители, бомбардировщики и вертолеты совершат демонстрационный пролет над Самарой во время парада Победы 24 июня. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на данные Центрального военного округа (ЦВО).
"Жители города смогут увидеть два сверхзвуковых истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-31 и два сверхзвуковых истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-34, сверхзвуковой стратегический бомбардировщик-ракетоносец Ту-160 и стратегический бомбардировщик-ракетоносец Ту-95. Также над Самарой пролетят три вертолета Ми-8 и пять вертолетов Ми-2 самарского аэроклуба ЦСКА", - отмечается в сообщении.

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи армейской авиации ЦВО приступили к тренировкам воздушной части военного парада в Екатеринбурге https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2296734@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи боевой авиации ЮВО прибыли в Волгоградскую область для участия в параде Победы https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2296667@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи новейших штурмовиков Су-25СМ3 перебазировались в Краснодарский край для участия в воздушном параде 24 июня https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2296660@egNews

----------


## Avia M

24 июня на Ямале пройдут мероприятия в честь 75-й годовщины Победы. 
Одним из ярких мероприятий станет выступление авиационной пилотажной группы «Русь», которое пройдет в Салехарде и Лабытнанги.

https://vesti-yamal.ru/ru/vjesti_jam...st_dnya_pobedy

----------


## Avia M

Парад военной авиации пройдет 4 июля в американской столице в рамках мероприятия "Салют Америке - 2020", посвященного Дню независимости США. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на данные Белого дома.  :Smile:

----------


## николай-78

rzninfo вчера сообщило что "АВИАДАРТС-2020" вновь пройдет в Рязани, 25.06.2020 на аэродром Дягилево с авиационных частей ВКС России начнут прибывать экипажи, участвующие во всеармейском этапе конкурса. В этот день прилетят Су-24м/30см/35с/34/25, вертолеты Ми-28н,Ка-52,Ми-8
Сказали что в связи с пандемией для народных масс мероприятие закрытое/
Закрытие конкурса и награждение 11.07.2020 с 10:00 до 14:00

----------


## Avia M

«Русские витязи» будут летать над Белгородской областью два дня подряд...

https://yandex.ru/turbo/s/bel.ru/new...a-dnya-podryad

----------


## николай-78

Сегодня закрыли Авидартс РФ-2020, здравствуй международный 23.08.2020 Не летали. На статике Су-27СМ3,24м,25см,30см,34,35с Ту-22М3,Ка-52,Ми-28

----------


## Avia M

В день 95-летия ОДК-УМПО, 17 июля в 17.00 в Уфе пройдет выступление авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи».

----------


## Антон

> Сегодня закрыли Авидартс РФ-2020, здравствуй международный 23.08.2020 Не летали. На статике Су-27СМ3,24м,25см,30см,34,35с Ту-22М3,Ка-52,Ми-28


Международный с 23 будет? Известен список участников?

----------


## Fencer

В ходе военно-спортивного праздника, посвящённого Дню ВМФ в Севастополе будут показан новый эпизод, связанный с историей Черноморского флота https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2301526@egNews

----------


## Avia M

> В день 95-летия ОДК-УМПО, 17 июля в 17.00 в Уфе пройдет выступление авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи».


авиашоу с участием группы высшего пилотажа «Русские витязи», приуроченное к 95-летию УМПО, не состоится.

Отметим, что пляжи, переполненные людьми, почему-то не вызывают гнев Роспотребнадзора, заботящегося о защите населения от распространения новой коронавирусной инфекции.

https://mkset.ru/news/sport/15-07-20...a-koronavirusa

----------


## Fencer

В Главном параде ВМФ примут участие более 40 воздушных судов и более 40 кораблей https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...023-6BFEV.html

----------


## Евгений

В парадной колонне впервые будет задействован легендарный штурмовик Ил-2. Самолет уже прибыл на один из частных аэродромов под Санкт-Петербургом.

----------


## Fencer

Авиационная группа высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи» выступит во Владивостоке в День Военно-Морского Флота России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2303302@egNews

----------


## Fencer

На полигоне Дубровичи под Рязанью полностью поменяют мишенную обстановку к Международному конкурсу «Авиадартс-2020» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2304181@egNews

----------


## Fencer

«В гостях у Utair» в Тюмени состоится 22 августа! https://alexx72.livejournal.com/143948.html

----------


## Fencer

http://vertoletciki.ru/viewtopic.php?id=6&p=20#p48741

----------


## Fencer

В Парке «Патриот» 15 августа пройдет праздник в честь Дня ВВС https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2307085@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Пилотажная группа «Стрижи» представит на Форуме «Армия-2020» уникальную летную программу https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2307400@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В рамках международного военно-технического форума «Армия-2020» пилотажная группа «Стрижи» впервые выступит в составе девяти экипажей. Летчики ВКС выполнят «проход», «развороты», «виражи» и «горки» в построении «ромб из девяти самолетов». 
Новая программа «Стрижей» также включит соло-пилотаж на форсажном режиме работы двигателей, полеты в составе восьми экипажей, шестеркой с различными перестроениями в воздухе, а также парный, встречный и одиночный пилотаж. 
Международный военно-технический форум «Армия-2020» пройдет с 23 по 29 августа (источник https://ok.ru/mil/topic/151841849217826).

----------


## Fencer

Около 10 тыс. жителей Свердловской области посетят форум «Армия-2020» в Екатеринбурге https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2307886@egNews

----------


## Fencer

На форуме «Армия-2020» значительно расширится программа динамического показа авиационной техники https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2308193@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> «В гостях у Utair» в Тюмени состоится 22 августа! https://alexx72.livejournal.com/143948.html


Отменили - перенесли на следующий год.

----------


## Fencer

C 27 по 29 августа в Комсомольске-на-Амуре пройдет VI Международный военно-технический форум «Армия-2020» https://www.kmscity.ru/news/2020/08/20/46311/

----------


## Fencer

С 27 по 29 августа на аэродроме Толмачево пройдет Международный военно-технический форум. https://ndn.info/novosti/38290-na-ae...ennoj-tekhniki

----------


## николай-78

Сегодня состоялось открытие Авиадартс2020 на аэродроме Дягилево, принимают участие РФ и Белорусь. Выставляли Як-130 Белорусь, Су-30СМ,35С,25, Ту-22М3, Ка-52,Ми-28Н.

----------


## Fencer

> Сегодня состоялось открытие Авиадартс2020 на аэродроме Дягилево, принимают участие РФ и Белорусь. Выставляли Як-130 Белорусь, Су-30СМ,35С,25, Ту-22М3, Ка-52,Ми-28Н.


В Рязани стартовал международный конкурс «Авиадартс-2020» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2309194@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> С 27 по 29 августа на аэродроме Толмачево пройдет Международный военно-технический форум. https://ndn.info/novosti/38290-na-ae...ennoj-tekhniki


Военно-технический форум «Армия 2020» в Комсомольске — всё что известно на данный момент komсity.ru

----------


## Fencer

> С 27 по 29 августа на аэродроме Толмачево пройдет Международный военно-технический форум. https://ndn.info/novosti/38290-na-ae...ennoj-tekhniki


Международный военно-технический форум "АРМИЯ-2020" пройдёт в Комсомольске-на-Амуре Хабаровского края https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2308613@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Боевую авиацию ВКС и ВМФ, системы ПВО представят в рамках Международного военно-технического форума «Армия-2020» на аэродроме «Центральная Угловая» во Владивостоке https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2308605@egNews

----------


## Avia M

22, 23 августа Самара, Тольятти - пилотажная группа "Русъ"... Постфактум.

----------


## Fencer

Порядка 70 образцов вооружения, военной и специальной техники армии ВВС и ПВО ВВО примут участие в военно-техническом форуме «Армия-2020» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2309395@egNews

----------


## Fencer

ВКС представят более 60 единиц авиационной техники на форуме «Армия-2020» в рамках статической экспозиции https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2309422@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Завтра в Хабаровске открывается Международный военно-технический форум "Армия-2020" https://amurmedia.ru/news/988547/

----------


## Fencer

На международном конкурсе «Авиадартс-2020» состоится тактический эпизод «Авиамикс» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2310162@egNews

----------


## Fencer

На МВТФ «Армия-2020» в Армении состоится демонстрационный пролет российской авиации https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2310033@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Показом самолётов и ретро-автомобилей откроют завтра форум «Армия 2020» komсity.ru

----------


## Avia M

Барнаул. 




> 19 сентября пройдут основные праздничные мероприятия. Скорее всего, именно в этот день прилетят легендарные «Стрижи». Летчики продемонстрируют самые яркие фигуры высшего пилотажа. В авиашоу примут участие самолеты МИГ-29.


https://www.kp.ru/daily/217168/4269442/

----------


## Fencer

В Хабаровске день окончания Второй мировой войны отметят авиапарадом https://rg.ru/2020/09/01/reg-dfo/v-h...iaparadom.html

----------


## Fencer

> В Хабаровске день окончания Второй мировой войны отметят авиапарадом https://rg.ru/2020/09/01/reg-dfo/v-h...iaparadom.html


В Хабаровске состоятся памятные мероприятия, посвященные 75-й годовщине окончания ВОВ, с участием военнослужащих ВВО https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2311534@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В Забайкалье состоятся памятные мероприятия, посвященные 75-й годовщине окончания Великой Отечественной войны, с участием военнослужащих ВВО https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2311808@egNews

----------


## Fencer

11 сентября 2020 г. (пятница) состоится перегоночный рейс авиакомпании "КрасАвиа" по маршруту Комсомольск-на-Амуре - Чита - Красноярск (Черемшанка)

Рейс (ЭК-9902) будет выполняться на Ан-26

Вылет из Комсомольск-на-Амуре в 10:30

Прилет в Красноярск в 17:40

Автор фото: Данила Попов (Basky) https://vk.com/search?c%5Bper_page%5...-181256140_705

----------


## Avia M

В честь 100-летнего юбилея Военно-воздушной академии имени профессора Жуковского и Гагарина в День города, 19 сентября, пройдет авиашоу с участием авиационных групп высшего пилотажа Военно-воздушных сил России. Об этом губернатору Воронежской области Александру Гусеву рассказал руководитель вуза Геннадий Зибров, сообщила пресс-служба регионального правительства во вторник, 18 августа.
Фигуры высшего пилотажа покажут «Русские витязи», «Соколы России» и вертолетная пилотажная группа «Беркуты».

https://riavrn.ru/news/v-den-goroda-...pit-elita-vvs/

----------


## Fencer

> В честь 100-летнего юбилея Военно-воздушной академии имени профессора Жуковского и Гагарина в День города, 19 сентября, пройдет авиашоу с участием авиационных групп высшего пилотажа Военно-воздушных сил России. Об этом губернатору Воронежской области Александру Гусеву рассказал руководитель вуза Геннадий Зибров, сообщила пресс-служба регионального правительства во вторник, 18 августа.
> Фигуры высшего пилотажа покажут «Русские витязи», «Соколы России» и вертолетная пилотажная группа «Беркуты».
> 
> https://riavrn.ru/news/v-den-goroda-...pit-elita-vvs/


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2314603@egNews

----------


## Fencer

9 октября в 12:00 нашим гостям будет представлена долгожданная выставка "СОКОЛЫ РОДИНЫ". https://ok.ru/technicalmuseum/topic/152179591529739

----------


## Fencer

Авиагруппа «Стрижи» продемонстрирует групповой и одиночный пилотаж в столице Ингушетии https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2318026@egNews

----------


## Avia M

Уважаемые выпускники АВВАКУЛ !
Поздравляем всех с предстоящим 80-летием со дня образования родного училища. 
Совет ветеранов училища, фонд поддержки и помощи авиаторов «Армавирские соколы», совместно с командованием Армавирского учебного авиационного полка, при поддержке командования Краснодарского ВВАУЛ и администрации муниципального образования город Армавир планирует проведение праздничных мероприятий, посвященных: Дню защитника Отечества и 80-летию со дня образования Армавирской военной авиационной школы пилотов.
Во время проведения праздничных мероприятий в Армавире запланировано проведение информационно-пропагандистской акции «Военная служба по контракту в Вооруженных Силах Российской Федерации – Твой выбор!» и показательные полеты авиационных групп высшего пилотажа Военно-воздушных сил России «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи».

----------


## Avia M

03.03.2021 - 100-лет со Дня образования морской авиации Черноморского флота (г. Севастополь)
Также в рамках праздничных мероприятий на аэродромах «Кача» и «Саки» пройдёт День открытых дверей с показом авиационной техники, стоящей на вооружении морской авиации ЧФ и посещением комнаты Боевой славы авиагарнизона.

https://function.mil.ru/for_media/ev...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## Fencer

03 апреля (соревнования перенесены на другую дату) аэр.Кудиново Соревнования по авиагонкам. Авиагонки — Авианавигационные гонки

май аэр.Орешково - организационный слет участников программы "Малая авиация на МАКС-2021"

01- 05 мая фестиваль авиационного многоборья, республика Крым, Сакский район, село Геройское, село Великое. Информационный ресурс - мобильное приложение Авиационные спортсмены России (google play, appstore, appgallery).

08-09 мая аэр.Красный Яр(Самара) маленький слет владельцев Борей и желающих прикоснуться к этому миру.

20-22 мая HeliRussia 2021 Даты будущих выставок - Helirussia.ru

22-23 мая аэр.Черное(МАРЗ) фестиваль НЕБО:теория и практика. http://московскоенебо.рф

июнь аэр.Орешково Fly in Oreshkovo & Фестиваль проходов.

10-15 июня аэр.Юца Традиционный 8-й Авиационно-Туристический Слет

12-13 июня аэр.Азимут Кубаньаэрошоу-2021 Kuban AirShow 2021 АВИАШОУ В КРАСНОДАРЕ авиашоу 2021

20-25 июля аэр.Жуковский МАКС-2021 МАКС-2021 - Официальный сайт международного авиационно-космического салона

29-31 июля аэр.Первушино и г.Уфа Состоятся II-й Всероссийский Конгресс АОН и XV Всероссийский слёт любителей авиации.

август аэр.Орешково - реактивные авиагонки (Калуга).

август аэр.Орешково - празднование 650-летия города Калуги (Калуга).

6-8 августа (первая пятница августа ежегодно)9-й Международный фестиваль слета МикродельтOSS-2021. г.Мценск. Состоится в любом составе, в любую погоду. Начало регистрации 6 февраля 2021 года.

14-15 августа Азовское море, Всероссийский слет любителей гидроавиации. Информация позже...

сентябрь аэр.Орешково - Авиадевичник.

4-5 сентябрь аэр.Потапов(Волгодонск). V Всероссийский слет любителей авиации "Небо для всех" п.п. Потапов, Аэродромный комплекс " Аэромакс».

8-10 сентября аэр.Внуково-3 Rubae-2021 https://rubae.ru/ru/

октябрь аэр.Орешково -выставка ретро самолето - до 1965 года выпуска.

? 14 конференция АОПА

ноябрь - перелет памяти Александра Колтового Мячково-Северка-Новинки-Кудиново-Орешково

----------


## Avia M

Воздушно-космические силы покажут новый элемент на авиационном параде в 2021 году: истребители Су-35с сопроводят стратегический ракетоносец Ту-160...

https://ria.ru/20210414/aviaparad-1728237887.html

----------


## Avia M

6 июля. В 300-летие Кузбасса жителей региона ждет крутое авиашоу. Его покажет авиационная группа высшего пилотажа ВКС России «Стрижи».

http://kuzbass85.ru/2020/12/22/aviag...etie-kuzbassa/

----------


## Fencer

В воздушной части парада Победы во Владивостоке будет задействованы 23 летательных аппарата морской авиации ТОФ и армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2354889@egNews

----------


## Fencer

3 апреля (прошли без зрителей) аэр.Кудиново Соревнования по авиагонкам. Авиагонки — Авианавигационные гонки

17 апреля аэр.Орешково субботник

май аэр.Орешково - организационный слет участников программы "Малая авиация на МАКС-2021"

01- 05 мая фестиваль авиационного многоборья, республика Крым, Сакский район, село Геройское, село Великое. Информационный ресурс - мобильное приложение Авиационные спортсмены России (google play, appstore, appgallery).

08-09 мая аэр.Красный Яр(Самара) маленький слет владельцев Борей и желающих прикоснуться к этому миру.

20-22 мая HeliRussia 2021 Даты будущих выставок - Helirussia.ru

22-23 мая аэр.Черное(МАРЗ) фестиваль НЕБО:теория и практика. http://московскоенебо.рф

июнь аэр.Орешково Fly in Oreshkovo & Фестиваль проходов.

10-15 июня аэр.Юца Традиционный 8-й Авиационно-Туристический Слет

12-13 июня (как и следовало ожидать вновь перенесено на неопределенный срок) аэр.Азимут Кубаньаэрошоу-2021 Kuban AirShow 2021 АВИАШОУ В КРАСНОДАРЕ авиашоу 2021

20-25 июля аэр.Жуковский МАКС-2021 МАКС-2021 - Официальный сайт международного авиационно-космического салона

29-31 июля аэр.Первушино и г.Уфа Состоятся II-й Всероссийский Конгресс АОН и XV Всероссийский слёт любителей авиации.

август аэр.Орешково - реактивные авиагонки (Калуга).

август аэр.Орешково - празднование 650-летия города Калуги (Калуга).

6-8 августа (первая пятница августа ежегодно)9-й Международный фестиваль слета МикродельтOSS-2021. г.Мценск. Состоится в любом составе, в любую погоду. Начало регистрации 6 февраля 2021 года.

14-15 августа Азовское море, Всероссийский слет любителей гидроавиации. Информация позже...

сентябрь аэр.Орешково - Авиадевичник.

4-5 сентябрь аэр.Потапов(Волгодонск). V Всероссийский слет любителей авиации "Небо для всех" п.п. Потапов, Аэродромный комплекс " Аэромакс».

8-10 сентября аэр.Внуково-3 Rubae-2021 https://rubae.ru/ru/

октябрь аэр.Орешково -выставка ретро самолето - до 1965 года выпуска.

? 14 конференция АОПА

ноябрь - перелет памяти Александра Колтового Мячково-Северка-Новинки-Кудиново-Орешково

----------


## Avia M

15 мая. Кубинка. Юбилей пилотажных групп.

----------


## Fencer

> В воздушной части парада Победы во Владивостоке будет задействованы 23 летательных аппарата морской авиации ТОФ и армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2354889@egNews


Схема прохода авиации на Параде Победы 2021 г.

----------


## Fencer

Выставка авиационной техники ЦВО впервые пройдет в День Победы в Екатеринбурге https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2358842@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Календарь событий https://1931.aero/calendar

----------


## Avia M

- В честь 150-летия Барановичей, в День города, на аэродроме 61 истребительной авиационной базы состоится воздушный показ.

Опытные летчики 22 мая покажут фигуры высшего пилотажа – действо обещает быть незабываемым! Программа праздника будет максимальна насыщенной.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviaforum.ams3.cdn.digitaloc...aec9d49c3d.jpg

----------


## Avia M

Официальный источник. :Cool:  

«Парад Победы 2021»

----------


## OKA

> Официальный источник. 
> 
> «Парад Победы 2021»


" Воздушно-космические силы (ВКС) РФ выполнят в среду пролет парадного строя авиации над Красной площадью, сообщили журналистам в Минобороны РФ.
       "В авиационной тренировке примут участие 23 вертолета и 53 самолета ВКС, всего 76 единиц авиационной техники. Все полеты будут выполняться на высотах от 180 до 550 метров и на скорости от 200 до 550 километров в час", - рассказали в ведомстве.
       В Минобороны добавили, что "помимо этого, особенностью авиационного парада в 2021 году станет новый элемент - пролет стратегического ракетоносца Ту-160 дальней авиации в сопровождении звена самолетов Су-35С Центра показа авиационной техники".
       Как отметили в министерстве, впервые в этом году открывают воздушную часть парада три тяжелых транспортных вертолета Ми-26, за которыми пролетят экипажи транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8, ударных Ми-35, Ка-52 и пилотажная группа "Беркуты" на ударных вертолетах Ми-28Н.
       В составе парадного строя авиации задействованы стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160 и Ту-95МС, самолеты-заправщики Ил-78, самолеты военно-транспортной авиации Ил-76, истребители Су-35С, бомбардировщики Су-34, Су-24М и другие типы авиационной техники.
       Тренировка завершится пролетом экипажей самолетов МиГ-31К и Су-57 и трех групп самолетов - "тактического крыла" Липецкого авиацентра, "кубинского бриллианта" в составе пилотажных групп "Русские Витязи" на Су-30СМ и "Стрижи" на МиГ-29 и шести штурмовиков Су-25, которые на параде окрасят небо в цвета российского флага.
       В параде Победы, который состоится 9 мая на Красной площади Москвы, также примут участие более 12 тысяч военных и 190 единиц вооружения, военной и специальной техники. Первыми по площади пройдут пешие расчеты, затем - механизированная колонна, авиация завершит парад.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...549578&lang=RU

----------


## Fencer

Завтра над площадью Ленина пролетят военные самолёты komсity.ru

----------


## Fencer

> Завтра над площадью Ленина пролетят военные самолёты komсity.ru


Отменили из-за плохой погоды как и в Хабаровске.

----------


## Fencer

> Завтра над площадью Ленина пролетят военные самолёты komсity.ru


Если позволит облачность, над Комсомольском-на-Амуре пролетят шесть бомбардировщиков komсity.ru 
Полётов военных самолётов — не будет komсity.ru

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviaforum.ams3.cdn.digitaloc...122fc778bf.png

----------


## Avia M

Источник официальный.  :Cool: 



> На аэродроме в подмосковной Кубинке пройдут праздничные мероприятия, посвященные 30-летию со дня образования авиационных групп высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи» и «Стрижи».


https://function.mil.ru/for_media/ev...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## Avia M

Дорогие друзья!
Уважаемые товарищи!
Господа!
4 июня 2021 г торжественно празднуется 
90-летие Военно-транспортной авиации России
План празднования 90 летия ВТА
Место проведения праздника парк Патриот Соборная площадь Главного Храма ВС РФ
Вход свободный
Мероприятие состоится при любой погоде

07.30-07.40 Сбор учасников на Соборной площади Главного Храма ВС РФ
07.50-8.30 Молебен в Храме
08.30-09.50 Фотографирование личного состава и ветеранов
10.00-10.50 Митинг, награждение, парад наземный, и, возможно, парад воздушный и парад морской 
11.00-12.30 Праздничный концерт на свежем воздухе
11.00-12.30 Посещение музейного комплекса «Дорога Памяти»
13.00-14.00 Обед на свежем воздухе от полевых кухонь.

http://бвваул.рф/15165

АГВП из Кубинки продемонстрируют свое мастерство.

----------


## Fencer

Пилотажная группа «Стрижи» прибыла в Борисоглебск на празднование юбилея учебного авиаполка https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2362323@egNews

----------


## Fencer

«Беркуты» выступят с летной программой на МАКС‑2021 https://riamo.ru/article/493945/berk...a-maks-2021.xl

----------


## Fencer

Авиагруппа высшего пилотажа "Стрижи" покажет в Ярославской области шоу в честь Дня России https://tass.ru/obschestvo/11470189

----------


## Avia M

9 июня. Казань.

Еще зрителей ждет авиашоу «Русских Витязей» на семи истребителях Су-35.

Источник - портал e-Kazan.ru. Подробнее: https://e-kazan.ru/news/show/47349

----------


## Fencer

День открытых дверей в Центральном музее ВВС в Монине

----------


## Fencer

C аэродрома Алферьево стартовал перелёт команды МАИ по городам России https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/6/15/230267/

----------


## Fencer

В рамках форума «Армия-2021» в Забайкалье будут продемонстрированы современные образцы авиационной техники ВВО https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2367272@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Армия ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа представит авиационную технику в нескольких городах Дальнего Востока на форуме «Армия-2021» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2367874@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Восстановленный истребитель И-16 Чкаловского завода пролетит над Новосибирском https://newsib.net/novosti/vosstanov...om.html#js-dlg

----------


## Avia M

> В Новосибирской области официально отменили авиашоу.
> В регионе до 1 августа действует запрет на проведение массовых мероприятий. Перенесли на 2021 год...


Русские Витязи тренируются. Далее Уфа...

----------


## Fencer

В Бурятии на форуме «Армия-2021» планируется пролет авиации ВВО https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2368300@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В Хабаровске на военно-техническом форуме «Армия-2021» будет развернуто более 150 единиц вооружения и военной техники https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2368272@egNews

----------


## Avia M

В конце июля в Новосибирске традиционно проходит авиашоу на аэродроме в Мочище: обычно это зрелищный парад ретро авто-, мото- и авиатехники, выступления парашютистов, шоу воздушных шаров и, самое главное, показательные полеты современных самолетов – на шоу выступали пилотажные группы «Стрижи» и «Русские Витязи». Однако Новосибирск второй год подряд остается без праздника.

https://novos.mk.ru/social/2021/06/2...-aviashou.html

----------


## Fencer

МИНОБОРОНЫ РФ РЕШИЛО ПОЗВАТЬ НА ФОРУМ "АРМИЯ" ИНОСТРАННЫЕ ПИЛОТАЖНЫЕ ГРУППЫ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2021/06/30/679859.html

----------


## Fencer

Боевую авиацию и системы ПВО ВКС и ВМФ представят на форуме "Армия-2021" во Владивостоке https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/7/1/231147/

----------


## Fencer

Демонстрационный пролет авиации состоится в небе над Хабаровском в рамках форума «Армия-2021» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2369878@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> Армия ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа представит авиационную технику в нескольких городах Дальнего Востока на форуме «Армия-2021» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2367874@egNews


В Комсомольске-на-Амуре Хабаровского края пройдёт Международный военно-технический форум «АРМИЯ-2021» http://nkna.ru/society/v-komsomolske...m-armiya-2021/

----------


## Avia M

10 июля в рамках 80-летия со дня эвакуации моторных заводов и конструкторских бюро в Уфе состоятся демонстрационные полеты авиационной группы высшего пилотажа ВВС России «Русские Витязи». Демонстрационные полеты выполняют два Су-30СМ и четыре Су-35С с 17.00 до 18.00 ч. местного времени. Место проведения полетов – воздушное пространство над акваторией реки Белая. 
С 08 по 12 июля полеты будут осуществляться с аэродрома «Уфа».

----------


## Fencer

В Кузбасс прилетели знаменитые "Cтрижи" https://www.mk-kuzbass.ru/photo/gall...20-469110.html
Где и во сколько над Кемеровом пролетят «Стрижи» https://sibdepo.ru/news/gde-i-vo-sko...t-strizhi.html
Уточнена программа полёта «Стрижей» над городами Кузбасса https://www.city-n.ru/view/451047.html

----------


## Fencer

В августе в Приморье организуют масштабную выставку "Армия-2021" на пяти площадках https://primamedia.ru/news/1126202/



> Еще одна площадка будет работать на аэродроме Центральная Угловая в пригороде Владивостока.Там организуют выставку авиационной техники Воздушно-космических сил, морской авиации Тихоокеанского флота и летательных аппаратов ДОСААФ. Посетители смогут не только посмотреть, но и посидеть за штурвалом некоторых боевых самолётов и вертолётов. На взлетной полосе аэродрома будут представлены образцы современной техники, в том числе истребители Су-30М2, высотные истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ, вертолёты Ми-8АМТШ, Ка-52, палубный вертолёт Ка-27, самолёты и вертолёты легкомоторной авиации ДОСААФ.
> 
> На аэродроме планируется развернуть пусковые установки комплекса ПВО С-400 "Триумф", системы объектового ПВО, зенитный ракетно-пушечный комплекс "Панцирь С-1", радиолокационные комплексы и комплексы радиоэлектронной борьбы, спецтехнику, в частности, аэродромный пожарный автомобиль нового поколения "Пантера".

----------


## Fencer

"Русские авиационные гонки" проведут авиашоу Кубка России в Нижнем Новгороде https://www.niann.ru/?id=567872

----------


## Avia M

На площадке у Центра семьи «Казан» 7 августа 2021 года в 15.00 часов пройдет авиационный праздник «Я выбираю небо!», посвященный Дню воздушного флота России.
В программе мероприятия принимают участие порядка 20 воздушных судов, в том числе суда Министерства обороны Российской Федерации, гражданской и экспериментальной авиации, Центрального аэроклуба Республики Татарстан ДОСААФ России, ПАО «Казанский вертолетный завод». Также приглашена авиационная группа высшего пилотажа «Стрижи».

https://mpt.tatarstan.ru/index.htm/news/1999100.htm

----------


## Fencer

ПОДГОТОВКА БЛИЗИТСЯ К КОНЦУ https://m.vk.com/wall-204992036_89

----------


## Fencer

На форуме «Армия» в Улан-Удэ состоится парный пролёт авиации https://www.baikal-daily.ru/news/16/419553/

----------


## Avia M

14 августа в парке «Патриот» пройдет мероприятие, посвященное Дню Военно-воздушных сил.

В программе мероприятий:
Концертная программа с участием творческих коллективов, а также с заслуженным артистом России - Алексеем Глызиным с 11.00 до 15.00;
Мастер-классы (выставка оружия, выставка боевой экипировки Ратник, нормы ГТО и тир ДОСААФ) с 11.00 до 15.00;
Фестиваль пилотажных групп "Русские Витязи", "Стрижи", " Беркуты" (Беккер 129, Пайпер, ЯК-12А, ЯК-18А, ЯК-18Т, ЯК-52,ЯК-32, Л-29, Л-39, МИГ -15УТИ, МИГ-29, МИ-28Н, СУ-30см) с 12.00 до 13.00;  
Выступление сборной России по парашютному спорту с 13.10 до 13.30;
Реконструкция воздушного боя (ЯК-52, Пайпер), Автожиры с 14.30 до 15.00;

https://patriotp.ru/afisha/den-vvs-v-parke-patriot7/

----------


## Fencer

Форум "Армия-2021" https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...um-armiya-2021

----------


## Fencer

Комсомольчан приглашают на виртуальную экскурсию по авиазаводу komсity.ru

----------


## Fencer

Завтра праздничное мероприятие.

----------


## Avia M

В Нижнем Новгороде 14 августа в честь дня ВВС России пройдет выступление пилотажной группы «Стрижей», шоу пройдет над акваторией Волги и Оки.
Авиашоу станет частью программы празднования 800-летия Нижнего Новгорода и подарком для всех причастных к военно-воздушным силам России, которые отмечают в середине августа свой профессиональный праздник.

https://vz.ru/news/2021/8/12/1113582.html

----------


## николай-78

Детский МАКС_ДАКС_2021 как я понимаю это Жуковский с курсом взлета 302 _2.5км 20-22.08.2021 
https://aviation21.ru/detskij-aviaci...-v-zhukovskom/

----------


## Fencer

Форум "Армия-2021" https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/#/events/forum-armiya-2021

----------


## Fencer

> Форум "Армия-2021" https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/#/events/forum-armiya-2021


«Русские Витязи» обновили летную программу для форума «Армия-2021» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2378057@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> В Комсомольске-на-Амуре Хабаровского края пройдёт Международный военно-технический форум «АРМИЯ-2021» http://nkna.ru/society/v-komsomolske...m-armiya-2021/


*Форум «Армия-2021» пройдёт на следующей неделе в Комсомольске*

С 26 по 28 августа на территории аэродрома «Дземги» состоится ежегодный военно-технический форум «Армия-2021». В эти дни с 10:00 до 15:00 комсомольчане смогут познакомиться с образцами вооружения, военной и специальной техникой, военной экипировкой и снаряжением, продукцией военного назначения. 

Основные мероприятия пройдут 28 августа. В этот день для посетителей выставки будет подготовлена концертная программа с участием военного оркестра и лучших творческих коллективов города, развернут стрелковый тир с пневматическим и электронным оружием, организована полевая кухня и торговля. 

На время проведения форума будут приняты повышенные меры безопасности. Вход на территорию аэродрома будет осуществляться через металлоискатель. Обращаем внимание, что пройти на аэродром можно только строго в маске. Обеспечивать общественный порядок будут сотрудники полиции.

----------


## николай-78

22.08.21 открытие АДартс-21 международный будут ли пускать узнаю 22.08. 28.08.21 на Авиамикс в Дубровичи аналогично.

----------


## Fencer

> *Форум «Армия-2021» пройдёт на следующей неделе в Комсомольске*


Под городом Комсомольск-на-Амуре в Хурбе.

----------


## Fencer

Красочное авиашоу пройдет на Ставрополье в рамках форума «Армия-2021» https://riafan.ru/1509461-krasochnoe...ma-armiya-2021

----------


## Fencer

Выставка авиационной техники пройдёт в Угловом с 26 по 28 августа https://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2021/08/24/202048/

----------


## PECHKIN

Завтра, 28 августа, в Кубинке, в рамках завершения авиационной недели, будет большой пилотаж. Организованный отъезд в 7-30 от Гоголевского бульвара (напротив старого здания ГШ).  Напитки брать с собой.  :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

> Выставка авиационной техники пройдёт в Угловом


Это надо увидеть: выставка боевой техники ВКС открылась на форуме "Армия-2021" в Приморье.

https://vestiprim.ru/news/ptrnews/11...v-primore.html

----------


## Fencer

В следующем месяце крупнейший авиасалон Китая представит отечественные технологии гражданской и военной авиации, заявил во вторник мэр города Чжухай.



> Проводимая раз в два года Китайская международная авиационная и аэрокосмическая выставка будет работать в Чжухае с 28 сентября по 3 октября. В ноябре прошлого года выставка была отложена из-за пандемии.
> 
> Поскольку из-за строгих правил карантина ожидается мало иностранных участников, шоу будет включать виртуальный компонент, а местные военные и аэрокосмические фирмы значительно увеличили свое присутствие, сообщил журналистам мэр Чжухая Хуан Чжихао. Что касается военной стороны, ВВС НОА Китая покажут высший пилотаж, на выставке дебютирует беспилотный летательный аппарат Wing Loong II.
> 
> Гражданское авиастроение представят иностранные компании, в том числе Boeing Co, Airbus SE, Rolls-Royce Holdings PLC, CFM International, Honeywell International Inc и Embraer SA, они примут участие через свои китайские  дочерние компании.
> 
> По словам Хуана, у Boeing, который пытается получить одобрение Китая на возвращение своего 737 MAX в небо после двухлетнего заземления, павильон будет на 65% больше, чем в прошлый раз.
> 
> Китай работает над производством более конкурентоспособной аэрокосмической продукции в период растущей напряженности в торговле с Западом. Соединенные Штаты и Европа в июне объявили перемирие в 17-летней торговой войне с самолетами, чтобы они могли сосредоточиться на оспаривании китайских амбиций.
> ...

----------


## Avia M

18 сентября в Ханты-Мансийском автономном округе пройдут показательные выступления пилотажной группы «Русские Витязи». Планируется, что они пройдут в Нижневартовске и Сургуте. 

P.S. неск. днями ранее в Новороссийске.

----------


## Fencer

> 18 сентября в Ханты-Мансийском автономном округе пройдут показательные выступления пилотажной группы «Русские Витязи». Планируется, что они пройдут в Нижневартовске и Сургуте.


https://ugra-news.ru/article/stalo_i...yazey_v_yugre/

----------


## Fencer

Чемпионат по беспилотной авиации пройдет на ВДНХ в День города https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/9/6/234661/

----------


## Fencer

В День города над Новороссийском пролетят «Русские Витязи» https://kuban24.tv/item/v-den-goroda...usskie-vityazi

----------


## Fencer

«Русские витязи» выступят в Сургуте и Нижневартовске https://www.kommersant.ru/amp/4987439

----------


## Fencer

Пилотажная группа «Стрижи» прибыла в Челябинск поздравить филиал Военно-воздушной академии с юбилеем https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2386195@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Музей Победы 15 февраля проведет мероприятия к 33-й годовщине вывода советских войск из Афганистана https://www.mskagency.ru/materials/3188685

----------


## Fencer

ВНИМАНИЕ ❗

Администрация ЦМ ВВС официально подтвердила, что День открытых дверей 23 февраля 2022 состоится!
Он пройдёт в обычном для зимы формате: без доступа на борта, вход в экспозиционные залы и на открытую территорию бесплатный.

Ближе к дате дадим ещё один анонс с подробностями. 
Можете планировать визит в Монино :) https://m.vk.com/wall-84638032_28228

----------


## Fencer

https://parade2022.mil.ru/

----------


## Avia M

34-е не на Параде...

----------


## Fencer

> 34-е не на Параде...


Так известно где они сейчас...

----------


## Fencer

Центральный музей Военно-воздушных сил России в Монино ждёт гостей 21 мая 2022 года. Международный день музеев

----------


## Fencer

"Федерация АОН России" и "АОПА- России" ПРИГЛАШАЮТ
всех желающих принять участие в XVI Всероссийском слëте любителей авиации, который пройдëт 8 и 9 июля 2022 года на аэродроме "Первушино" (Республика Башкортостан).
2022 год для Республики Башкортостан является годом памяти и уважения к своему земляку, лëтчику-штурмовику, дважды Герою Советского Союза - Мусе Гарееву. В связи с этим проводимый Слëт включëн в перечень значимых мероприятий.
Основным акцентом проводимого Слëта, деловой и воздушной программы будет развитие внутреннего авиационного туризма с целью развития потенциала АОН в части повышения туристической привлекательности к значимым местам нашей страны.
Программа мероприятия в ближайшее время будет доступна на сайте Слëта, который мы скоро опубликуем. https://reaa.ru/threads/federacija-a....101271/page-5

----------


## Fencer

27-29 мая аэр.Черное Авиагонки Кубок МАРЗ (поршневые) Русские авиационные гонки - Авиагонки Формула-1.

28-29 мая аэр.Черное Чемпионат Московской области по авиационным гонкам (вертолеты, планера) Русские авиационные гонки - Авиагонки Формула-1.

28-29 мая аэр.Черное(МАРЗ) фестиваль НЕБО:теория и практика. https%//myskymsk.ru

3-4 июня (дата будет сообщена позже или совсем отменен) аэр.Поповка (Омск) Первый этап XVI Всероссийского слёта любителей авиации (видимо будет не СЛА, а самостоятельный слет).

4 июня аэр.Михеево Открытие аэродрома!!! С 3005 по 0506 там же пройдут соревнования по высшему пилотажу на кубок аэродрома Михеево!

12 июня Центральный музей авиации в Монино. День открытых дверей.

10-15 июня? аэр.Юца Традиционный, Юбилейный 10-й Авиационно-Туристический Слет (всем быть обязательно) в эти даты желающих приехать будут ждать, но все же слет перенесут на август. Возможно после слета в Саратове.

июнь(предполагаю, что опять все отменят) аэр.Азимут Кубаньаэрошоу-2022 https://www.kubanairshow.com/index.html

26 июня-23 июля(перенесен на 2023 год) Рекордный перелет Луго-Камчатка на маленьких самолетах. Fly&Feel | Kamchatka? It really exists!

8-9 июля аэр.Первушино XVI Всероссийский слет любителей авиации "Открытое небо"

16-17 июля(дата будет сообщена позже или будет совсем отменен) аэр.Орешково, состоится Второй этап XVI Всероссийского слёта любителей авиации (видимо будет не СЛА, а самостоятельный слет).

30-31 июля(предварительно) аэр Мочище (Новосибирск). Авиашоу.

(первая пятница августа ежегодно)10-й Международный фестиваль слета МикродельтOSS-2022. г.Мценск.Состоится в любом составе, в любую погоду. https://reaa.ru/threads/ix-clet-mezh...ss-2021.95650/

5-8 августа аэр.Дубки, аэроклуб им Ю.А. Гагарина (Саратовская обл) Второй региональный слет любителей малой авиации.

6-8 августа аэр.Орловка (предварительно) Слет для тех, кто соскучился по праздникам на Орловке!!!

август? аэр.Междуречье (Жуковский) Второй Детский Аэро-космический салон-2022. Будет ли?

15-21 августа аэр.Кубинка Армия-2022 https://www.rusarmyexpo.ru

20-21 августа аэр.Междуречье ДАКС-2022 (Второй детский авиационно-космический салон).

20-21 августа Нижегородская область, Нижний Новгород, акватория реки Волга Авиагонки Кубок Чкалова (поршневые, реактивные) Русские авиационные гонки - Авиагонки Формула-1.

27 августа(предварительно) аэр.Новинки Встреча выпускников и друзей Челавиа 2022.

28 августа Центральный музей авиации в Монино. День открытых дверей.

27-28 августа аэр.Средняя Ахтуба (Волжский) Авиагонки V Чемпионат России по высшему пилотажу на реактивных самолетах 2022 (реактивные) Русские авиационные гонки - Авиагонки Формула-1.

сентябрь или может летом: аэр.Орешково Авиадевишник-2022 и Фестиваль проходов-2022

7-9 сентября аэр.Внуково-3 Rubae-2022 https://rubae.ru/ru/

сентябрь? аэр.Потапов(Волгодонск). VI Всероссийский слет любителей авиации "Небо для всех" п.п. Потапов, Аэродромный комплекс " Аэромакс».

16-18 сентября аэр.Геленджик Гидроавиасалон-2022 https://reaa.ru/threads/aviacionnye-...22-god.101457/

----------


## Avia M

Пилотажная группа «Русские Витязи» прилетит в Сургут на День города 12 июня 2022

Читайте на WWW.UGRA.KP.RU: https://www.ugra.kp.ru/online/news/4773390/

----------


## Avia M

— 3 июня 2022г. пилотажной группе «Русь» Вяземского УАЦ ДОСААФ России исполняется 35 лет. 35 лет в небе Родины! Мы благодарим всех причастных к деятельности центра и группы: ветеранов, коллег, друзей и партнеров!

https://smolnarod.ru/sn/pilotazhnaya...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

11 июня аэр.Рыбинск-Южный авиационный фестиваль «Рыбинское небо»

12 июня Центральный музей авиации в Монино. День открытых дверей.

10-15 июня? аэр.Юца Традиционный, Юбилейный 10-й Авиационно-Туристический Слет (всем быть обязательно) в эти даты желающих приехать будут ждать, но все же слет перенесут на август. Возможно после слета в Саратове.

июнь(предполагаю, что опять все отменят) аэр.Азимут Кубаньаэрошоу-2022 https://www.kubanairshow.com/index.html

26 июня-23 июля(перенесен на 2023 год) Рекордный перелет Луго-Камчатка на маленьких самолетах. https://ru.flyandfeel.com

28 июня аэр.Быньги(Свердловская область) Экстрим фестиваль Земля и Небо.

8-9 июля аэр.Первушино XVI Всероссийский слет любителей авиации "Открытое небо"

16-17 июля(дата будет сообщена позже или будет совсем отменен) аэр.Орешково, состоится Второй этап XVI Всероссийского слёта любителей авиации (видимо будет не СЛА, а самостоятельный слет).

30-31 июля(предварительно) аэр Мочище (Новосибирск). Авиашоу.

(первая пятница августа ежегодно)10-й Международный фестиваль слета МикродельтOSS-2022. г.Мценск.Состоится в любом составе, в любую погоду. https://reaa.ru/threads/ix-clet-mezh...ss-2021.95650/

5-8 августа аэр.Дубки, аэроклуб им Ю.А. Гагарина (Саратовская обл) Второй региональный слет любителей малой авиации.

6-8 августа аэр.Орловка (предварительно) Слет для тех, кто соскучился по праздникам на Орловке!!!

15-21 августа аэр.Кубинка Армия-2022 https://www.rusarmyexpo.ru

20-21 августа аэр.Междуречье ДАКС-2022 (Второй детский авиационно-космический салон).

20-21 августа Нижегородская область, Нижний Новгород, акватория реки Волга Авиагонки Кубок Чкалова (поршневые, реактивные) Русские авиационные гонки - Авиагонки Формула-1.

27 августа(предварительно) аэр.Новинки Встреча выпускников и друзей Челавиа 2022.

28 августа Центральный музей авиации в Монино. День открытых дверей.

27-28 августа аэр.Средняя Ахтуба (Волжский) Авиагонки V Чемпионат России по высшему пилотажу на реактивных самолетах 2022 (реактивные) Русские авиационные гонки - Авиагонки Формула-1.

3 сентября(предварительно) аэр.Орешково Авиадевишник-2022 и Фестиваль проходов-2022

7-9 сентября аэр.Внуково-3 Rubae-2022 https://rubae.ru/ru/

сентябрь? аэр.Потапов(Волгодонск). VI Всероссийский слет любителей авиации "Небо для всех" п.п. Потапов, Аэродромный комплекс " Аэромакс».

16-18 сентября аэр.Геленджик Гидроавиасалон-2022 https://reaa.ru/threads/aviacionnye-.../#post-2049267

----------


## Avia M

Сегодня авиационная группа высшего пилотажа «Стрижи» прибыла в Татарстан, где пилоты выступят на авиашоу в честь дня рождения Иннополиса 9 июня.

Далее Пенза. 12 июня пензенцы и гости города смогут увидеть авиашоу в небе над набережной у монумента «Росток».

----------


## Avia M

В этом году 18-ой военно-транспортной авиационной дивизии, которая базируется в городе Оренбурге, исполняется 80 лет. Большой праздник летчики хотят отметить вместе с оренбуржцами. В честь юбилейной даты жителей и гостей областного центра ждет праздничный концерт и конечно же масштабное авиашоу с участием «Русских витязей».

17 июня в городе Оренбурге, при активной поддержке губернатора и правительства области, будут проводиться торжественные мероприятия, посвященные юбилею соединения.

– На площади у памятника В.П.Чкалова будет организовано проведение парада войск дивизии, и показ военной и специальной техники на улице Советской. А на набережной реки Урал можно будет посмотреть великолепное авиационное шоу с участием гордости российской авиации, пилотажной группы мирового значения «Русские витязи», –   рассказал «ОРТ» командир 18-ой военно-транспортной авиационной дивизии Владимир Рыбкин.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/wall3843614_23235

----------


## Avia M

В воздушной части военно-спортивного праздника в честь Дня Военно-Морского Флота России, который пройдет в Балтийске 31 июля, будет задействовано 16 самолетов и вертолетов морской авиации Балтийского флота.
Планируется, что в небе над акваторией Калининградского морского канала в едином воздушном строю пролетят истребители Су-27П и новейшие многоцелевые истребители Су-30СМ2, фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М, ударные и транспортно-боевые вертолеты Ми-24 и Ми-8, корабельные противолодочные и поисково-спасательные вертолеты Ка-27 и Ка-27ПС. Два противолодочных вертолета Ка-27 будут задействованы в эпизоде «Поиск и уничтожение подводной лодки противолодочным кораблем».
"Подготовка к параду у летчиков, которые будут взлетать с трех аэродромов в Калининградской области, уже началась. На текущем этапе экипажи выполняют одиночные полеты в районе мест базирования, а также тренируются в составе тактических групп", - говорится в сообщении.
19, 20 и 22 июля планируются провести тренировочные полеты над акваторией Калининградского морского канала.

----------


## Avia M

В Новосибирской области 31 июля пройдет традиционное авиашоу «Будем жить!» [0+] на аэродроме «Мочище». В мэрии города представили программу фестиваля. Он начнется в 09:00, а закончится в 15:00.
В этом году в фестивале примут участие авиационные компании и частные пилоты: около 400 участников, 80 самолетов и вертолетов, 70 парашютистов.

https://ngs.ru/text/entertainment/2022/07/14/71487329/

----------


## Avia M

Авиашоу в Мочище 2022 состоится 31 июля. Стало известно, какие авиагруппы примут участие в празднике. 
Среди участников — авиационно-пилотажная группа высшего пилотажа ВКС РФ «Стрижи», авиационно-пилотажная группа «Русь» города Вязьма и авиационно-пилотажная группа «Барсы» города Сургут. Главной «изюминкой» фестиваля станут раритетные самолеты ПО-2, Як-12, вертолет Ми-1. Также будут показательные прыжки парашютистов.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...061&__dp=y#lst

----------


## Fencer

В Калужской области впервые пройдёт чемпионат России по высшему пилотажу https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/7/28/246259/
Пилотажная группа "Стрижи" выступит на новосибирском фестивале авиации впервые за 15 лет https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/7/28/246241/

----------


## Fencer

На аэродроме Плеханово в Тюмени пройдет авиашоу "В гостях у "ЮТэйр"" https://www.aviapages.ru/news/246315...styah-u-yuteyr

----------


## Fencer

Жуковский, 20-21 августа 2022 года

----------


## Red307

> Жуковский, 20-21 августа 2022 года


"Аэродром "Междуречье ", "парк "Армада"... Где это все находится?

----------


## Fencer

> "Аэродром "Междуречье "


https://www.axaa.ru/Vzletno-posadoch...hdurechye.html

----------


## Fencer

> "парк "Армада"...


Про это в интернете не нашел.

----------


## Red307

> https://www.axaa.ru/Vzletno-posadoch...hdurechye.html


Я видел, там радиомодели пускают. И какие-то джипы гоняют по грязи. Но что б там прям аэродром есть.

Может эта трасса для джипов, багги и мотоциклов и есть "спортивно-патриотический парк".

20 лет назад обещали, что к 2010му году там будет Новый Жуковский. На цветном плане в мэрии таунхаусы, трамваи... А сейчас "аэродром", где трава по грудь))

----------


## Fencer

Два дня открытых дверей проведут в августе в Таллинском авиаполку komсity.ru

----------


## Fencer

Авиационный кластер Международного военно-технического форума «АРМИЯ-2022», 15-21 августа https://avia.rusarmyexpo.ru/aboutaircluster/

----------


## Avia M

В областном центре на аэродроме в Летке после двухлетнего перерыва вновь состоится авиашоу. В этом году авиационный культурно-спортивный праздник организаторы решили посвятить сразу четырем событиям: 77-летию Великой Победы, 85-летнему юбилею Тамбовской области, Дню города Тамбова и Дню воздушного флота России.
После торжественной церемонии открытия, гостей праздника ждут выступления парашютистов, высший пилотаж «Русских витязей» Липецкого авиацентра, демонстрация стратегических ракетоносцев ТУ-160, ТУ-95МС, ТУ-22МЗ, летающий танкер ИЛ-78, АН-12, ТУ-134 УБЛ, ИЛ-18, АН-26, самолеты Росгвардии ИЛ-76, ТУ-154, ТУ-134, АН-72 и легкомоторная авиация. Летчики продемонстрируют очень сложные для выполнения и зрелищные фигуры высшего пилотажа.

https://vtambove.ru/news/society/218169/

----------


## Let_nab

> Авиационный кластер Международного военно-технического форума «АРМИЯ-2022», 15-21 августа https://avia.rusarmyexpo.ru/aboutaircluster/


Что-то затушили "авиационный кластер" на сайте Армия. Ошибка 404. Страница отсутствует. Походу может и отменить?
Вот скрины сделал:

- https://avia.rusarmyexpo.ru/404





Однако сохранилась страничка с расписанием полётов на аэродроме Кубинка для свободной публики 20-21 августа:




Помимо этого мероприятия на День Авиации по советскому стилю 21 августа, будут мероприятия и по российскому стилю. Это празднование будет 12 августа в Парке Патриот. Вот такие пригласительные уже получили наши авиаторы:

----------


## Fencer

В Восточном военном округе военно-технический форум «АРМИЯ-2022» пройдет с 19 по 21 августа https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2432142@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В День Военно-воздушных сил Музей Победы проведет онлайн-программу

----------


## Avia M

Пилотажная группа "Русь".

Именно над Самарой состоится наше следующее выступление 12 августа!
14 августа мы выступим над с. Борское!

----------


## Avia M

> Что-то затушили "авиационный кластер" на сайте Армия.


https://youtu.be/2emZSf9GNU0

Вновь "зажгли".  :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

> Вновь "зажгли".


Точно оаботает.

----------


## Avia M

> Точно оаботает.


Еще раз зашел, работает. :Wink:

----------


## Avia M

Праздничные мероприятия, посвященные 110-летию Военно-воздушных сил РФ, пройдут 12 августа на Соборной площади Главного храма Вооруженных сил России в Одинцовском округе, сообщает пресс-служба администрации муниципалитета. Об этом пишет Интерфакс.
В пресс-службе Главного храма ВС РФ уточнили, что в авиашоу примут участие пилотажные группы "Стрижи" и "Витязи".

P.S. Полагаю "Русские Витязи".

----------


## Fencer

Выставка авиатехники откроется 13 августа в Екатеринбурге https://www.aviapages.ru/news/246598...-ekaterinburge

----------


## Fencer

В Хабаровске на форуме "Армия-2022" представят ЗРПК "Панцирь-С" и вертолет Ми-8АМТШ https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/10/246593/

----------


## Fencer

В Новосибирске на форуме «Армия-2022» будет представлено более 50 единиц современной военной техники https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2432626@egNews

----------


## Fencer

ЭКСКУРСИИ КО ДНЮ ВОЕННО-ВОЗДУШНЫХ СИЛ РОССИИ ПРОЙДУТ В МУЗЕЕ "Г.О.Р.А." https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/08/10/726951.html

----------


## Fencer

> Два дня открытых дверей проведут в августе в Таллинском авиаполку komсity.ru


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2433429@egNews

----------


## Fencer

ВКС России на форуме «АРМИЯ-2022» представляет уникальную программу https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2433568@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В городе Анадырь в рамках МВТФ "Армия-2022" будет представлена авиатехника Тихоокеанского флота https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/16/246788/

----------


## Fencer

Своя авиагруппа появилась в Свердловской области https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/16/246777/

----------


## Fencer

В городе Анадырь в рамках МВТФ «Армия-2022» будет представлена авиатехника Тихоокеанского флота https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2433685@egNews

----------


## Fencer

На форуме «Армия-2022» в Самаре состоится пролет авиации https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2433929@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Об авиации в годы Великой Отечественной войны расскажет новая выставка Музея Победы Об авиации в годы Великой Отечественной войны расскажет новая выставка Музея Победы

----------


## николай-78

Авиасалон "Детский авиационно-космический салон 2022" Жуковский-точнее аэродром "Междуречье" 2 км от торца 12 (ближнего к Москве) остальное тут:https://www.aviaport.ru/events/dakc2022/ ;  https://flying-generation.ru/daks/

----------


## Fencer

КУЗБАССОВЦЫ СМОГУТ ПОСМОТРЕТЬ НА САМОЛЕТЫ "СТРИЖЕЙ" И ПОЗНАКОМИТЬСЯ С ЛЕТЧИКАМИ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/08/24/728377.html

----------


## Fencer

В Комсомольске-на-Амуре состоится шоу дронов



Мероприятие пройдет в рамках Общероссийского конгресса инженеров, которое традиционно пройдет в инженерной столице Дальнего Востока – Комсомольске-на-Амуре с 29 по 30 сентября.



Сейчас открыта регистрация на V Общероссийский Конгресс инженеров. Сквозными темами форума станут "Инновации в инженерии" и "Технологический прорыв в период санкций".



"Участников конгресса ждет 13 дискуссионных площадок, мастер-классы, инженерные квесты, "Фабрика процессов" а также экскурсии на производственные предприятия. В зоне выставочной экспозиции предприятия края представят свои инновационные разработки и технические достижения. Впервые в рамках конгресс пройдет шоу дронов", - сообщает личный телеграм-канал Михаила Дегтярева. https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMediaThemeComments&st.groupId=56  059855437942&st.themeId=155624680145782&_prevCmd=g  lobalContentSearch&tkn=3383&__dp=y&__dp=y&_cl.id=1  661573253037&_clickLog=%5B%7B"target"%3A"CLICKABLE  _AREA"%7D%2C%7B"topicId"%3A"155624680145782"%2C"gr  oupId"%3A"56059855437942"%2C"target"%3A"topicCard"  %7D%2C%7B"searchString"%3A"Комсомольск-на-Амуре"%2C"ui_card"%3A"USER_CONTENT_CARD"%2C"s  earchLocation"%3A"GLOBAL_CONTENT_SEARCH"%2C"search  Position"%3A"4"%2C"searchEntityId"%3A"155624680145  782"%2C"searchActionEntity"%3A"CONTENT"%7D%5D

----------


## Fencer

Над акваторией Волги пройдут зрелищные соревнования — чемпионат России по авиационным гонкам

----------


## Fencer

Предварительный список авиационных мероприятий в России на 2023 год https://reaa.ru/threads/predvariteln...23-god.103628/



> февраль-март аэр.Кудиново Масленица в Кудиново
> весна? аэр.Конаково XV конференция АОПА-Россия 2023
> 18-20 мая HeliRussia 2023 Main page - Helirussia.ru
> предварительно май аэр.Черное(МАРЗ) фестиваль НЕБО:теория и практика. https%//myskymsk.ru
> предварительно июнь аэр.Рыбинск-Южный авиационный фестиваль «Рыбинское небо»
> 10-15 июня? аэр.Юца Традиционный, Юбилейный 10-й Авиационно-Туристический Слет (всем быть обязательно).
> предварительно июль аэр.Первушино XVII Всероссийский слет любителей авиации "Открытое небо"
> 18-23 июля аэр.Жуковский МАКС-2023
> 29 июля аэр.Орешково Авиадевичник-2023
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Посвященная истории авиации выставка откроется на ВДНХ в День города https://www.aviapages.ru/news/247497...h-v-den-goroda

----------


## Fencer

Авиасалон Airshow China 2022 пройдет в Чжухае с 8 по 13 ноября https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/28/248171/

----------


## Fencer

Возвращение главной выставки российского двигателестроения – Виктор Чуйко о МФД-2022

----------


## Fencer

Авиасалон МАКС пройдет с 18 по 23 июля 2023 года в Жуковском https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/7/249744/

----------


## Fencer

На ВДНХ пройдет выставка передовых отечественных беспилотных летательных аппаратов и систем

----------


## Fencer

Легендарный Ту-134 возвращается! https://tu134-return.tilda.ws/241222

----------


## Fencer

https://reaa.ru/threads/predvariteln...23-god.103628/

25 февраля аэр.Кудиново Масленица в Кудиново

весна? аэр.Конаково XV конференция АОПА-Россия 2023

06 мая аэр.Логиново(Свердловская обл) Областной патриотический фестиваль

18-20 мая HeliRussia 2023 Main page - Helirussia.ru

предварительно май аэр.Черное(МАРЗ) фестиваль НЕБО:теория и практика. https%//myskymsk.ru

03 июня аэр.Логиново(Свердловская обл) День семьи на аэродроме Логиново

предварительно июнь аэр.Рыбинск-Южный авиационный фестиваль «Рыбинское небо»

10-15 июня? аэр.Юца Традиционный, Юбилейный 10-й Авиационно-Туристический Слет (всем быть обязательно).

6-8 июля аэр.Первушино XVII Всероссийский слет любителей авиации "Открытое небо" и III Конгресс авиации общего назначения России.

15 июля аэр.Логиново(Свердловская обл) Ежегодный авиационный фестиваль "Небо вместо моря"

18-23 июля аэр.Жуковский МАКС-2023

29 июля аэр.Орешково Авиадевичник-2023

30 июля Санкт-Петербург Главный военно-морской парад.

предварительно июль аэр.Мочище (Новосибирск). Авиашоу.

14-20 августа аэр.Кубинка Армия-2023 https://www.rusarmyexpo.ru

19 августа аэр.Логиново(Свердловская обл) Ежегодный экстрим фестиваль "От винта"

предварительно август аэр.Междуречье ДАКС-2023 (Третий детский авиационно-космический салон). Дакс - Летающее поколение

02 сентября аэр.Логиново(Свердловская обл) Фестиваль "День авиатора"

12-14 сентября аэр.Внуково-3 Rubae-2023 https://rubae.ru/ru/

предварительно сентябрь аэр.Дубки, аэроклуб им Ю.А. Гагарина (Саратовская обл) Третий региональный слет любителей малой авиации.

предварительно сентябрь аэр.Потапов(Волгодонск). VI Всероссийский слет любителей авиации "Небо для всех" п.п. Потапов, Аэродромный комплекс " Аэромакс».

предварительно сентябрь аэр.Геленджик Гидроавиасалон-2023

----------

